# Et si je montais un hackintosh ?



## nicolasf (18 Juillet 2016)

Comme je l'explique dans cet article publié sur MacGeneration, j'envisage de me construire un hackintosh. À la fois par curiosité, pour voir si c'est viable en 2016, et par intérêt pratique : j'ai besoin d'un nouveau Mac pour remplacer mon MacBook Pro Retina de première génération, mais aucun modèle actuel ne convient parfaitement à mes besoins.

Un portable ne m'est pas nécessaire, et je voudrais plus de stockage interne que ce qu'un Mac mini peut m'offrir. Et l'iMac Retina est une superbe machine, mais trop chère et risquée à mes yeux : si l'écran ou un composant interne lâche, on perd potentiellement tout l'ordinateur.

Mon idée est de construire une tour silencieuse et modulaire pour la faire évoluer le plus longtemps possible. Je n'ai pas besoin d'énormément de puissance brute, même si ce hackintosh servira de temps en temps pour du montage vidéo.

Niveau budget, je pars sur environ 1000 €, sans compter les périphériques externes. J'ai commencé à regarder les prix des composants et si je veux quelque chose de silencieux, ce sera probablement au-dessus des mille euros, mais l'objectif est de rester sous les tarifs d'un iMac 27 pouces Retina. On en trouve à partir de 1800 € sur le refurb, ce sera la limite haute absolue.

==================​
Je lance ce sujet en guise de journal de bord et pour échanger avec tous ceux qui ont tenté l'aventure hackintosh, ou ceux qui veulent la tenter.

Ce premier message sera mis à jour régulièrement avec mes progrès et succès (ou échecs) au fil des prochaines semaines et même des prochains mois. L'idée n'étant pas seulement d'installer un hackintosh une fois, mais de l'utiliser au quotidien pendant un certain temps.

D'ici là, j'ai justifié mon choix plus longuement dans l'article publié sur MacG : je vous encourage à le lire si vous voulez en savoir plus.

Si vous le souhaitez, n'hésitez pas à participer à la conversation, discuter des composants utilisés, donner vos conseils, faire par de vos craintes, demander des tests précis… bref, tout ce que vous voulez !


==================​
Étape 1 : liste des composants ✅​
La liste de composants est terminée ! Elle est disponible sous la forme d'un tableur Google Docs ou d'une liste Amazon. Vous trouverez toutes les explications quant à mon choix sur cet article publié sur MacGeneration.






Je copie/colle la liste des composants ici aussi :

*Boîtier* : be quiet! Silent Base 600 noire (100 €)
*Carte-mère* : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 (180 €)
*Processeur* : Intel Skylake Core i5-6600 3.3 GHz (230 €)
*Ventilateur CPU* : be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (60 €)
*Carte graphique* : MSI GTX960 GAMING 2G (190 €)
*RAM* : Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16GB (80 €)
*SSD* (système) : Crucial MX300 750 Go (200 €)
*Disque dur 1* (clone) : HGST Travelstar 5K1000 1 To (55 €)
*Disque dur 2* (sauvegarde) : Western Digital Blue 4 To (140 €)
*Carte sans fil* : Carte airport Apple montée sur PCI (60 €)
*Alimentation* : be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM 500W (110 €)

En tout, cette configuration coûtera 1400 € à quelque chose près. C'est plus que ce que je pensais à l'origine, mais on peut facilement envisager des compromis, soit sur les performances (CPU et carte graphique), soit sur le silence (boîtier, ventilateur CPU, alimentation), soit encore sur le stockage (moins de SSD, pas de disque dur supplémentaire).

Commandes terminées ! On devrait tout recevoir la semaine prochaine…

_==================
_
Étape 2 : assemblage ✅
​Avant :
_



_​
Après :




Le montage s'est bien passé, tous les composants fonctionnent normalement ! Pour tout savoir sur l'opération, j'ai réalisé une vidéo qui résume le tout en moins de dix minutes :






Tous les détails sont aussi disponibles dans cet article publié sur MacGeneration : http://www.macg.co/mac/2016/08/comment-monter-un-hackintosh-95315


Si vous avez encore des questions sur cette étape, n'hésitez pas à les publier sur ce sujet et j'essaierai d'y répondre !

_==================
_
Étape 3 : installation de macOS ✅




​
Installation terminée ! Toutes les explications sont brièvement rassemblées dans cette vidéo :​




*Vous trouverez des explications plus complètes dans cet article publié sur MacGeneration : http://www.macg.co/mac/2016/09/comment-installer-os-x-sur-un-hackintosh-95551*

Si vous avez encore des questions, n'hésitez pas à les poser dans ce forum et j'essaierai d'y répondre.

*Mise à jour janvier 2017* : macOS Sierra installé ! Tous les détails sont disponibles dans cet article : http://www.macg.co/os-x/2017/01/jai-enfin-installe-sierra-sur-mon-hackintosh-97217




_==================_​
Premier bilan, cinq mois après ✅​





Le hackintosh tourne tranquillement depuis cinq mois. Il est temps de dresser un premier bilan de cette expérience ! Un bilan très positif, puisqu’à part quelques défauts mineurs qui ne me gênent pas vraiment au quotidien, l’ordinateur tourne parfaitement bien et ne me pose aucun problème.

*Retrouvez l’article complet sur MacGeneration : https://www.macg.co/mac/2017/02/hackintosh-premier-bilan-cinq-mois-apres-97375*



_

_


----------



## chr!x (18 Juillet 2016)

Le sujet m'a intéressé à l'époque des netbook, puis abandonné car dès la première mise à jour de l'OS, c'était la catastrophe.

Donc s'il existe désormais une solution fiable & viable pour qu'on puisse faire les MàJ sans problème, je tenterai l'expérience en me fournissant le matériel le plus adhoc. Donc merci pour cette discussion que je vais suivre avec attention.


----------



## edenpulse (18 Juillet 2016)

J'ai passé le pas il y a plus d'un an. J'ai partagé mon expérience sur mon blog, si ça peut vous intéresser :
http://blog.edenpulse.com/retour-dexperience-sur-le-hackintosh/
Il y a une suite d'articles, n'hésitez pas à naviguer, à me poser des questions via les commentaires ou par mail.


----------



## deneb77 (18 Juillet 2016)

J'ai monté trois hackintosh depuis 2 ans (2 pour moi, un pour un neveu), et j'en suis ravi ! Mais comme l'auteur de l'article, je garde un Macbook pro 13' pour la mobilité... et la sécurité !  De plus, il faut avoir déjà un mac pour monter un hackintosh en suivant les tutos de Tonymac... et en restant (presque) dans la légalité, puisqu'on part de la version officielle du système, disponible librement sur l'App Store.


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Juillet 2016)

Bon courage et très bonne idée car ton expérience pro sera assez impitoyable. C'est parfait..
Je vais faire attention â ta news dans quelques mois..
Bonne chance !
PS: pourquoi ne pas acheter des composants refurbished ou d'occas ?


----------



## Flo67 (18 Juillet 2016)

Bonne chance, j'ai deja été attiré par un tel projet mais je ne crois pas en la viabilité à long terme d'un hackintosh sauf à renoncer au évolutions logicielles de macOS une fois avoir obtenu une stabilité "acceptable".

Mon choix c'est donc plutôt porté sur un compromis portable-puissance : le cher macbook pro retina 15".

La limite sera donc à mon avis au niveau de l'évolution de l'OS à moins d'y passer de nombreuses heures en réinstallation donc le plus important c'est la partie sauvegarde et automatisation des réinstallation avec des logiciels de sauvegarde dirigé.


----------



## nicolasf (18 Juillet 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> J'ai passé le pas il y a plus d'un an. J'ai partagé mon expérience sur mon blog, si ça peut vous intéresser :
> http://blog.edenpulse.com/retour-dexperience-sur-le-hackintosh/
> Il y a une suite d'articles, n'hésitez pas à naviguer, à me poser des questions via les commentaires ou par mail.



Intéressant, merci pour le témoignage !

Le bug des huit mois fait peur, du coup je prends bien note pour la sauvegarde. J'imagine qu'il faut un disque externe, ou ça peut-être effectué en interne ?


----------



## nicolasf (18 Juillet 2016)

Phil1982 a dit:


> PS: pourquoi ne pas acheter des composants refurbished ou d'occas ?



Je préfère partir sur des composants récents/neufs et qui ont été testés par d'autres. En l'occurrence, la liste sur le site tonymacx86 est effectivement bien pratique.


----------



## macintosh_plus (18 Juillet 2016)

Pour ma part, l'expérience dure depuis presque 3 ans avec quelques problèmes de stabilité à la clé.
Malgré un choix rigoureux des composant, l'ordinateur givre de façon inexpliqué (pas de logs) et aléatoire.
Parfois en ouvrant aperture, ou imovie, ou en faisant une simple copie réseau sur le NAS. Après tout l'ordinateur à quelques année et m'a déjà coûte bien moins cher qu'un mac à cette époque. 1100€ avec 32Go de RAM (les mac était au max avec 16Go), SSD, Core i7, etc.


----------



## johnios (18 Juillet 2016)

suite à la mort de mon macbook pro retina, je n'avais pas envie de repayer +1000 euros. J'ai choisi un portable assez similaire au niveau des composants à un macbook avec en prime un écran QHD+, pour 620 euros, j'ai acheté une carte wifi ngff broadcom compatible airport extreme et j'ai installé el capitan vanilla.
j'ai du passer une demi-journée à tout rendre fonctionnel, en utilisant uniquement les injections avec clover pour limiter la casse lors des mises à jours.

Tout fonctionne sur mon mhackintosh pro retina : résolutions rétina, wifi, bluetooth, veille, fermeture du capos, éclairage, boutons fonctions, lecteur de carte, hdmi, lan, usb3, batterie, moniteurs de température, touchpad, clavier, bref tout ^^.
J'ai retéléchargé toutes mes applications mac, tout fonctionne, idem pour les jeux, imessage, app store, handoff, continuité, icloud.

Bref ça marche parfaitement, je n'ai jamais eu bug ( je touche du bois  ) , et pour la mise à jour en sierra j'aurai juste à refaire une manip pour réactiver le mode retina et peut-être à mettre à jour les kext dans clover.

Je dois dire que lorsque j'ai commencé ce projet je m'attendais à ce que certain truc ne fonctionne pas vu la virulence qu'ont certains à dire que les hackintosh bug tout le temps... Bah que tout fonctionne sans bug c'est plutôt une bonne surprise 

Ps : j'ai quand même une copie de sauvegarde du système au cas où une mise à jour casserait quelque chose.


----------



## spootymilk (18 Juillet 2016)

@johnios : tu confirmes qu'imessages fonctionne totalement ? parce que d'après ce que je lisais, ça ne fonctionnais pas.... quel est le modèle de ton ordi portable ?


----------



## Flo67 (18 Juillet 2016)

johnios a dit:


> suite à la mort de mon macbook pro retina, je n'avais pas envie de repayer +1000 euros. J'ai choisi un portable assez similaire au niveau des composants à un macbook avec en prime un écran QHD+, pour 620 euros, j'ai acheté une carte wifi ngff broadcom compatible airport extreme et j'ai installé el capitan vanilla.
> j'ai du passer une demi-journée à tout rendre fonctionnel, en utilisant uniquement les injections avec clover pour limiter la casse lors des mises à jours.
> 
> Tout fonctionne sur mon mhackintosh pro retina : résolutions rétina, wifi, bluetooth, veille, fermeture du capos, éclairage, boutons fonctions, lecteur de carte, hdmi, lan, usb3, batterie, moniteurs de température, touchpad, clavier, bref tout ^^.
> ...



Et au niveau de l'autonomie ?


----------



## zenelae (18 Juillet 2016)

salut Nicolasf, et ravi de te voir tenter cette expérience.
pour te renseigner sur la liste de matériel compatible, tu peux passer par là:

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

Site/forum bien connu de la communauté Osx86. 
Pour ton installation, tu vas avoir le choix entre effectuer une méthode vanilla ( dite à l'ancienne) ou alors via un 'utilitaire' dévelloppé ou codé par X ou Y. Les 2 choix sont bon, tout dépend ton niveau de connaissance dans le monde du Hack.

La méthode non vanilla, est en général un Package créant une clé bootable, que tu peux personnalisé en fonction de ta machine et surtout de tes composants. Il te faudra tout de même une machine tournant sous Osx pour créer cet utilitaire.

La méthode vanilla, consiste en faite à créer toi même ta clé USB bootable qui est personnalisée à ton matériel.
@+


----------



## PO_ (18 Juillet 2016)

Très intéressant sujet. 

Johnios, pourrais-tu préciser quel PC Portable tu as acheté pour pouvoir bénéficier de Mac OS quasiment "out of the box" ?


----------



## edenpulse (18 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Intéressant, merci pour le témoignage !
> 
> Le bug des huit mois fait peur, du coup je prends bien note pour la sauvegarde. J'imagine qu'il faut un disque externe, ou ça peut-être effectué en interne ?



Ça peut-être fait en interne sans soucis, chez moi c'est d'ailleurs le cas.


----------



## edenpulse (18 Juillet 2016)

Flo67 a dit:


> Bonne chance, j'ai deja été attiré par un tel projet mais je ne crois pas en la viabilité à long terme d'un hackintosh sauf à renoncer au évolutions logicielles de macOS une fois avoir obtenu une stabilité "acceptable".
> 
> Mon choix c'est donc plutôt porté sur un compromis portable-puissance : le cher macbook pro retina 15".
> 
> La limite sera donc à mon avis au niveau de l'évolution de l'OS à moins d'y passer de nombreuses heures en réinstallation donc le plus important c'est la partie sauvegarde et automatisation des réinstallation avec des logiciels de sauvegarde dirigé.



Le principal problème je pense pour l'évolution au long terme se situe au niveau de ce qu'Apple à prévu pour le futur. 
On a bien vu qu'ils commencent à produire des processeurs très puissants, il n'y a qu'un pas à imaginer que dans un futur proche, Apple propose leur propre architecture dans leurs machines. Des processeurs ARM, surpuissants.
Sinon, pour tout ce qui reste matériel, je ne vois pas spécialement d'évolution logicielle qui bloque quoi que ce soit.


----------



## polyzargone (18 Juillet 2016)

Si je peux me permettre un conseil, c'est d'éviter MultiBeast à tout prix. C'est l'outil de post-installation de Tonymacx86 et même s'il semble plus facile de passer par lui, il ne faut pas céder à la tentation et faire les choses soi-même.

Ça demande un peu plus de travail de recherche mais ça évite d'avoir tout un tas de fichiers inutiles et quand on utilise un bootloader comme Clover, ça évite de mettre les fichiers nécessaires n'importe où sauf là où ils devraient êtres .

PS : iMessage fonctionne bien chez moi notamment grâce au tutoriel d'*edenpulse* que nous conseillons systématiquement sur notre forum. 

Un grand merci à lui  !


----------



## johnios (18 Juillet 2016)

PO_ a dit:


> Très intéressant sujet.
> 
> Johnios, pourrais-tu préciser quel PC Portable tu as acheté pour pouvoir bénéficier de Mac OS quasiment "out of the box" ?



Houlà c'est pas "out of the box", comme dit plus haut j'avais passé ma demi-journée à configurer le portable. ça a nécessité de patcher des DSDT/SSDT, de *hacker le bios du portable* pour passer le DVMT de 32mo à 128mo et déblocker une autre option aussi pour éviter d'avoir à mettre un patch en plus, et rechercher tous les kext pour faire fonctionner le matériel, et mettre les bonnes ID, parce que même si le matériel est similaire, ce n'est pas identifié comme du "apple".
Et j'ai du acheter une nouvelle carte wifi pour avoir le réseau et le bluetooth qui fonctionne avec handoff et continuité.

Le portable que j'ai pris c'est un clevo w330au


----------



## PO_ (18 Juillet 2016)

johnios a dit:


> Houlà c'est pas "out of the box", comme dit plus haut j'avais passé ma demi-journée à configurer le portable. ça a nécessité de patcher des DSDT/SSDT, de *hacker le bios du portable* pour passer le DVMT de 32mo à 128mo et déblocker une autre option aussi pour éviter d'avoir à mettre un patch en plus, et rechercher tous les kext pour faire fonctionner le matériel, et mettre les bonnes ID, parce que même si le matériel est similaire, ce n'est pas identifié comme du "apple".
> Et j'ai du acheter une nouvelle carte wifi pour avoir le réseau et le bluetooth qui fonctionne avec handoff et continuité.
> 
> Le portable que j'ai pris c'est un clevo w330au



Merci de ces précisions. J'avais bien lu qu'il y avait eu du boulot  à faire dessus. Mais quand on a l'habitude de lire que c'est quasiment "Mission impossible" de hachkintoshiser un portable, une demi journée d'adaptation, c'est quasiment du "out of the box", à condition de mettre un peu les mains dans le cambouis, et de surtout savoir OÙ les mettre .

Clevo, je connais pas du tout comme marque ...


----------



## edenpulse (18 Juillet 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre un conseil, c'est d'éviter MultiBeast à tout prix. C'est l'outil de post-installation de Tonymacx86 et même s'il semble plus facile de passer par lui, il ne faut pas céder à la tentation et faire les choses soi-même.
> 
> Ça demande un peu plus de travail de recherche mais ça évite d'avoir tout un tas de fichiers inutiles et quand on utilise un bootloader comme Clover, ça évite de mettre les fichiers nécessaires n'importe où sauf là où ils devraient êtres .
> 
> ...



Depuis EL capitan par contre, Multibeast utilise Clover en bootloader, donc plus de soucis.


----------



## johnios (18 Juillet 2016)

PO_ a dit:


> Merci de ces précisions. J'avais bien lu qu'il y avait eu du boulot  à faire dessus. Mais quand on a l'habitude de lire que c'est quasiment "Mission impossible" de hachkintoshiser un portable, une demi journée d'adaptation, c'est quasiment du "out of the box", à condition de mettre un peu les mains dans le cambouis, et de surtout savoir OÙ les mettre .
> 
> Clevo, je connais pas du tout comme marque ...



Clevo c'est une marque tawainaise qui fait des pc en marque blanche pour d'autres sociétés comme Boulanger, Ldlc, Leclerc, Sager, etc...

hackintosher un portable ça demande un peu de temps s'il n'y a personne qui a déjà mis les mains dessus, il faut déjà connaitre toutes les références du matériel, même connaître le numéro de révision d'une version de carte son. Même si sur tonymac la doc est plutôt bien détaillée ça peut être très décourageant pour les personnes sans patience.
Ce que j'ai trouvé le plus tendu à faire, c'était hacker le bios, parce qu'il a fallut que je trouves les logiciels pour dumper/flasher et modifer le bios uefi, extraire une partie du bios pour le patcher et le recompiler, j'avais peur de griller mon bios  ou qu'un truc ne se passe pas bien, parce que là ça ne pardonne pas


----------



## HandzUp (18 Juillet 2016)

Hello tout le monde,

Je tiens d'abord a me présenter, Jérôme, 22 ans et passionnée de modding PC & Apple... les deux sont fortement incompatibles me direz vous mais j'ai eu l'occasion de combiner les deux.

Un ami de longue date cherchant un nouveau PC pour faire de l'edition video basique et de la retouche d'image m'a demandé de lui trouver une configuration, n'ayant pas le budget pour un Mac je lui ai donc proposé une alternative: Le hackintosh.

Après avoir trouvé un Powermac G5, boitier de mes rêves tant pas son design que par sa qualité de fabrication je me suis mis en tête de lui mettre sa configuration dedans.

Configuration :

*Carte mère: *Gigabyte Z97x-UD5H
*Processeur: *Intel i7 4790k
*RAM: *32 Go (4x 8 Go) RAM DDR3 Corsair Vengeance
*Carte Graphique: *PNY Geforce GTX970 4Go
*Stockage: *2x SSD Samsung 840 Evo 256 Go (Un pour chaque OS) + Disque dur Seagate 2 To pour le Stockage
*Alimentation: *Corsair CX600M
*Extras : *Watercooling AIO Corsair H80i + Lecteur BluRay
Modding : 

Une fois la configuration achetée j'ai du attaquer par le Boitier, pour cela un site propose des Kits Complets permettant de modder l’arrière du boitier, je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de poster des liens ici la société s'appelle The LaserHive.

Découpe, Pose du kit, Peinture et découpe de la vitre latérale: 
















Résultat après peinture: 




Une fois le boitier préparé j'ai rajouté un ruban de LED, avec la possibilité de choisir la couleur via Télécommande :​








Notez ici que la configuration avait été placée provisoirement ^^ ​Une fois le Boitier Pret, il a fallu que je passe à l'installation de l'OS...

Setup du Multiboot :






​Pour l'installation j'ai utilisé MultiBeast crée par les gars de chez tonymacx86 qui m'a permis de créer une clé d'installation El Capitan depuis mon iMac.

Je n'ai pas utilisé de settings particuliers, appart l'installation du gestionnaire de multiboot Clover en mode UEFI.

Installation d'OSX, puis de Windows 10, Attention a bien installer Windows en Mode UEFI afin de le voir dans Clover.

Tout a été détecté automatiquement, sauf la carte graphique pour laquelle j'ai du installer le driver Nvidia (dispo sur le site officiel) et utiliser l'argument nv_disable=1 au boot afin de le prendre en compte dans clover.






Multiboot Clover, les deux partitions OSX sont le Boot et le Recovery.
​Retour d’expérience:

L'installation m'a fait passer quelques soirées a me tirer les cheuveux, principalement du au fait que j'installais Windows en mode Legacy BIOS et non en mode UEFI.
Un autre bug que j'ai découvert est la non compatibilité d'OSX avec certains ecrans VGA, ils font planter le driver et provoquent un kernel panic, je conseille donc d'utiliser des connectiques plus récentes comme le DVI ou l'HDMI.


Photos Finales: 










Voila, J'espère que ce retour d'experience vous convaincra de passer sur un Hackintosh, quand on choisit la configuration en fonction c'est relativement simple et les updates passent sans problème à ce jour.
​


----------



## Cleveland (18 Juillet 2016)

Ca me dit vraiment bien d'avoir une grosse configuration pour jouer et tout mais est ce possible pour moins de 1000 € ?


----------



## lgda (18 Juillet 2016)

J'ai monté un Hackintosh il y a maintenant presque 2 ans pour remplacer mon Mac Pro 2009 et voilà mon rapide retour d'expérience.

Contrairement à ce que je lis un peu partout les mises à jour n'ont jamais été un problème de mon coté. J'ai pas mal essayé les beta et mis à part le fait que je sois obligé d'attendre les drivers NVIDIA (ma 980 n'étant pas supportée de base par OS X il n'y a pas d'accélération graphique et seul un des trois écrans est reconnu) je n'ai pas de problèmes non plus.

Pas de problème avec iMessage (mais je triche en utilisant les "identifiants matériel" d'un vrai Mac qui n'utilise pas iMessage).
J'ai un problème que je n'ai jamais réussi à résoudre : l'ordinateur peut planter quand il sort de veille, je suis obligé de la désactiver.

Les seuls plantages que j'ai eus à part ça ont été avec Handbrake qui sollicite le CPU à fond et comme je règle le voltage au minimum pour chaque fréquence d'overclock il m'est arrivé de ne pas lui en laisser suffisamment (mais bon, je fais de l'overclock en connaissance de cause).

Pas encore testé Sierra mais je suis assez optimiste.

Si je peux donner des conseils :

choisir du matériel testé par d'autres
installer le minimum nécessaire pour que ça fonctionne, ça ne sert à rien de tout installer pour aller plus vite
Tonymacx86 c'est sympa mais ça veut tout faire, mieux vaut chercher un peu et faire à la main, ça permet de comprendre et d'avoir un ordinateur propre (sans parler de la mentalité Tonymacx86 qui est très limite envers les "vrais" contributeurs)
les forums InsanelyMac sont vraiment top
prenez le temps de comprendre ce que vous faites, pas forcément en détails mais dans les grandes lignes
prenez vraiment le temps, soyez patient, ça marchera !

Niveau config j'ai :

Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H (ne vous attendez pas à une sortie audio digne d'un Mac, que ce soit sous OS X ou Windows c'est très bruité, surtout quand la carte graphique bosse)
i7 4790k (Overclock à 4.6Ghz)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Gaming

Corsair Hydro H100i
G.Skill Kit Extreme3 2 x 8 Go PC19200 Trident X CAS10
Asus ROG Swift PG278Q
Le but n'était certainement pas d'avoir une machine premier prix et je vais probablement y mettre une GTX 1080 dans quelques temps mais ça marche vraiment bien et même si je ne m'en sers que peu pour bosser (le développement que je fais dessus n'exploite pas vraiment la machine), je ne vois pas ce qui empêcherait de s'en servir comme d'une machine professionnelle.


----------



## Hinamori (18 Juillet 2016)

Je vais suivre ce post car ton expérience m'intéresse. J'ai un hack depuis plus d'un an et j'en suis super content ! 

J'espère que ton aventure sera plaisante pour toi car pour moi, même si au début c'est toujours une prise de tête, maintenant que je sais lui parler, tout roule !

Au passage je suis pas loin de Lyon donc si besoin que je vienne jeter un coup d'oeuil n'hésite pas ! ;-)


----------



## Phil999 (18 Juillet 2016)

Perso, j'ai un hackintosh depuis octobre 2015:

carte mère Gigabyte Z97m-D3H
i7 4790K 4.0 Ghz
8GB 1600Mhz DDR3
SSD 480Go
1To disque dur
Wifi a,b,g,n 5Ghz
Bluetooth 4.0
Firewire 400 (pour la carte son externe)
Gigabyte GTX 970 4Go Windforce 3X
dual boot Windows 10 pour le gaming
écran LG ultra-widescreen 2560x1080
Magic Mouse 2
clavier Apple filaire
boitier Bitfenix Pandora
ventirad Noctua U9S

Aussi stable que n'importe quel Mac, zéro crash, jamais de freeze, tout fonctionne parfaitement bien (audio, USB3, mis en veille, démarre en 25s chrono, super silencieux, wifi, bluetooth, ethernet, logiciels tels que Logic, iTunes, Office, toute la suite Adobe...) Bref tout fonctionne aussi bien que n'importe quel Mac aussi récent soit-il depuis 9 mois sans soucis. 
Les performances sont au RDV, ultra fluide, réactif, rapide, puissant, l'audio est de très bonne qualité, le Wifi capte super bien de même que le bluetooth, USB 3 au top, bref rien à redire quant à ses performance. 
Je n'ai pas testé Continuité, icloud, Airdrop et toutes ces conneries parce que j'en ai pas l'utilité, par contre pour le reste j'en suis pleinement satisfait.

Après avoir suivi le tuto de tonymacx86, qui est très simple, j'au réussi à installer un macOS stable et bootable sans encombre. Cependant, il y avait plusieurs trucs qui ne marchaient pas sur mon système après cela (chaque système est différent):

- plus de son après une sortie de vieille (résolu)
- pas de contrôle de volume avec les touches du clavier (c'est un problème qui est propre à macOS lorsqu'on a un écran non Apple, rien à voir avec l'hackintosh donc, mais résolu avec Sound Siphon)
- résolution bloquée à 1080p au lieu de la résolution native de 2560x1080 (résolu)

La prise en charge de l'USB 3, ethernet, audio et les sensors pour iStat Menu se fait via le Multibeast. Lorsque je me suis lancé dans l'aventure, il n'y avait pas encore de Multibeast El Capitan, j'ai dû résoudre ces options manuellement, c'était plus chaud.

Maintenant que je connais mon système et les éventuelle trucs qui ne pourraient pas marché, mon hackintosh devient 100% opérationnel 5min après une clean install.

Après 9 mois d'utilisation quotidienne et d'expérience fructueuse et excellente, je peux affirmer que je ne retournerais jamais sur un Mac de bureau. Mon hackintosh actuel est la meilleure machine que je n'ai jamais eu.


----------



## BlueG3 (18 Juillet 2016)

bonsoir , 
j'ai regardé rapidement le budget alloué , 
il faut aussi faire bien attention a l'évolution de la parité euro/dollar et des cachoteries d'intel en terme de prix
grosso modo la nouvelle architecture ( ou la derniere ) commence a se payer cher ...

exemple : 
une carte Z97 + i7 4970K (100 a 130 + 350 euros )
une carte Z97 + i7 4970  ( 100 a 130 + 310 euros )

une carte Z170 + i7 6700K ( 110 a 200 + 360 euros )
une carte z170 + i5 6600K ( 110 a 200 + 250 euros )

depuis un  an et demi nous sommes passé de 1,3 dollar/ euro a 1,1 dollar euro ,
de plus le prix des modèles ou cartes mères haut de gamme perdent en rapport qualité / prix ( prix bien plu sélevé)
le choix dans la carte mère joue sur la gestion d'installation 

le downgrade est moins cher mais plus problématique pour installation 
il n'y a pas grand chose en choix  de processeur pour un 150 euros ....


en refroidissement liquide tout en un corsair H55 - H60 ( ca tiens dans la fourchette <= 75 euros )
sinon voir côté radiateur pour moins cher ( et rajouter les bons ventilos pour le boitier )

pour le boitier c'est un bon choix
==> 2x140mm avant + 1 x 140mm à l'arrière

j'estime actuellement pour un equivalent I7 6700K / 4970K + carte correct ( Z170 ou Z97 ) entre 1600 a 1800 euros.


----------



## eb110 (18 Juillet 2016)

Je vais suivre avec attention.
Possesseur encore heureux d un iMac 27" core i7 de fin 2009, il faudra un jour penser à le changer. Mais les nouveaux iMac 27" rétina 5k ne me font pas rêver : rétina (dont je n ai pas franchement besoin), pas de différence vue de face , pas plus grand, plus de lecteur/graveur intégré, surtout plus dans mon budget après l'inflation due au rétina ....
Assembler un hackintosh et lui adjoindre un écran de 30" est une solution raisonnablement accessible, je vais donc suivre les travaux car il faut que le parametrage reste accessible à mon faible niveau en informatique de fond (bios, driver....)


----------



## bart simson (19 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Ces derniers mois j’ai eu exactement la même réflexion ; je ne trouvais pas mon bonheur dans les Mac de bureau. Donc je me suis lancé dans l’aventure hackintosh. J’ai donc fait beaucoup de recherche et voici deux sites qui me paraissent les plus intéressants et en français.

Voici le site qui m’a rassuré et conforté dans l’idée de me lancer dans l’aventure : https://ihack.pro

Pour les machines plus puissantes, pour du montage, du compositing ou de la 3D je vous conseille ce site : http://fljagd.fr

Je suis en train de finir un hackintosh basé sur un proc 6 coeurs, grosse carte graphique… Je ferais un tuto lorsque tout fonctionnera parfaitement.

Simson


----------



## just4fun (19 Juillet 2016)

Petite question, mais qui est vraiment importante à mon sens quand l'on parle de Mac, c'est la sécurité, même si ces dernières années elle a un peu diminué pour redevenir plus stable cette année voir l'année passer. 

Quel sont les garanties de sécurité pour un hackintosh? c'est un sujet que j'ai pas encore beaucoup vue. Pourtant il s'agit d'une chose des plus importante


----------



## just4fun (19 Juillet 2016)

eb110 a dit:


> Je vais suivre avec attention.
> Possesseur encore heureux d un iMac 27" core i7 de fin 2009, il faudra un jour penser à le changer. Mais les nouveaux iMac 27" rétina 5k ne me font pas rêver : rétina (dont je n ai pas franchement besoin), pas de différence vue de face , pas plus grand, plus de lecteur/graveur intégré, surtout plus dans mon budget après l'inflation due au rétina ....
> Assembler un hackintosh et lui adjoindre un écran de 30" est une solution raisonnablement accessible, je vais donc suivre les travaux car il faut que le parametrage reste accessible à mon faible niveau en informatique de fond (bios, driver....)



J'ai eu ta réflexion il y a quelque mois, j'étais sur une machine 2012 Core i7, pendant quelque mois je me suis mis à hésité, portable, hackintosh, j'ai donc été voir tous les concurrent de la pomme ainsi que leurs nouvelle machine, très vite il me restait deux concurrent, iMac Retina vue qu'il ne proposait plus que cette machine en iMac, puis Hackintosh, il est vrai que le Hackintosh à la particularité de mettre tous les composants à jours et de géré soit même sa machine, mais l'on perd quelque avantage que seul une machine Apple peut t'offrir et cette tour offre également quelque freeze, celui qui dit le contraire n'est pas honnête.

Alors je me suis dis que j'allais gardé ma machine, mais la tentation de doublé ma résolution, de profité d'une meilleur qualité d'image, de tout nouveau composant m'a tenté, j'étais sceptique. Constat après 6 mois d'utilisation, pas le moindre problème, je travail sur des logiciels financier qui sont généralement très très lourd, je travail aussi sur du montage, jamais eu le moindre regret, niveau réactivité, j'y ai gagné, j'y ai gagné quasi dans tous les domaines, et il est beaucoup plus réactif. naturellement j'ai opté pour l'iMac haut de gamme. Alors seul point négatif le prix, mais soyons honnête, quel machine propose une machine doté d'un écran aussi puissant, d'un Os aussi puissant, et de composant qui paraissent mauvais, mais qui sont ''' Parfait'''' pour l'Os. Et puis comment oublié le design, c'est quelque chose de magnifique comme machine, alors quoi qu'on dise, le hackintosh reste avant tout un avantage financier, mais pas si sûr en terme de fluidité et d'utilisation sur la durée


----------



## edenpulse (19 Juillet 2016)

just4fun a dit:


> Petite question, mais qui est vraiment importante à mon sens quand l'on parle de Mac, c'est la sécurité, même si ces dernières années elle a un peu diminué pour redevenir plus stable cette année voir l'année passer.
> 
> Quel sont les garanties de sécurité pour un hackintosh? c'est un sujet que j'ai pas encore beaucoup vue. Pourtant il s'agit d'une chose des plus importante



La sécurité de quoi ? Le système d'exploitation étant le même, il n'est pas plus vulnérable qu'un Mac "classique"


----------



## just4fun (19 Juillet 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> La sécurité de quoi ? Le système d'exploitation étant le même, il n'est pas plus vulnérable qu'un Mac "classique"


la sécurité quoi? cool!! c'était une question, rien de plus rien de moins


----------



## nicolasf (19 Juillet 2016)

J'ai lu tous vos messages, ici et les nombreux commentaires de la une sur MacG. Merci à tous ceux qui ont proposé leur aide. 

Parmi tous les retours, j'ai noté plusieurs personnes qui évoquaient des problèmes de sortie de veille. J'aimerais les éviter totalement et je me demandais : est-ce la carte-mère qui est responsable ? Le cas échéant, que faut-il choisir ou éviter ?

Merci encore !



PS @HandzUp : impressionnant ! Je n'ose imaginer le temps de travail pour modifier le boîtier de base…


----------



## eb110 (19 Juillet 2016)

@just4fun : si je comprends bien,  tu as opté pour un iMac 27 haut de gamme plutôt qu un Hackintosh. Meilleur choix mais presque 3000€, ça me ferait mal au budget  je verrai au fil de la discussion.
Pas besoin D avoir un hackintosh pour avoir des freeze en sortie de veille : le mien fait régulièrement des écrans noirs en sortie de veille avec juste la souris et les notifications... Extinction forcée obligatoire


----------



## fljagd (19 Juillet 2016)

Cleveland a dit:


> Ca me dit vraiment bien d'avoir une grosse configuration pour jouer et tout mais est ce possible pour moins de 1000 € ?


1000€ c'est un peux juste
voici un exemple très performant


----------



## just4fun (19 Juillet 2016)

eb110 a dit:


> @just4fun : si je comprends bien,  tu as opté pour un iMac 27 haut de gamme plutôt qu un Hackintosh. Meilleur choix mais presque 3000€, ça me ferait mal au budget  je verrai au fil de la discussion.
> Pas besoin D avoir un hackintosh pour avoir des freeze en sortie de veille : le mien fait régulièrement des écrans noirs en sortie de veille avec juste la souris et les notifications... Extinction forcée obligatoire



Oui mais tu as quoi comme machine?


----------



## Hinamori (19 Juillet 2016)

Pour le problème de sortie de veille, je ne l'ai pas eu, cette fonction ne m'a pas posé de problèmes...

Mais à mon avis il a un kext ou un flag derrière tout ça...


----------



## polyzargone (19 Juillet 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> Depuis EL capitan par contre, Multibeast utilise Clover en bootloader, donc plus de soucis.



Certes, sauf que MultiBeast installe les kexts dans /Library/Extensions et pas dans EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.x. Mine de rien, c'est le genre de détails qui font qu'on ne peut pas démarrer la partition Recovery HD parce que les FakeSMC & co ne sont pas injectés puisque situés sur la partition principale d'OS X et pas dans la partition EFI.

En plus, si on doit réinstaller OS X pour une raison ou une autre, il faut donc repasser par MultiBeast pour avoir une config fonctionnelle alors qu'en mettant les kexts dans l'EFI, il n'y a rien à faire .

Alors oui, y a du mieux mais on sent encore clairement que MultiBeast, n'est pas encore bien adapté à Clover. En fait, MultiBeast n'utilise pas les avantages que procure ce bootloader, à savoir un OS X parfaitement original et non trafiqué.

Mais bon, chacun fait comme il veut et si c'est plus simple et bien tant pis, ça marchera quand même .



nicolasf a dit:


> Parmi tous les retours, j'ai noté plusieurs personnes qui évoquaient des problèmes de sortie de veille. J'aimerais les éviter totalement et je me demandais : est-ce la carte-mère qui est responsable ? Le cas échéant, que faut-il choisir ou éviter ?



Pour les problèmes de veille, c'est toujours un peu délicat à diagnostiquer mais en général, c'est soit lié à l'USB, le codec audio (plus de son en sortie de veille), la RAM (si elle n'est pas de qualité et/ou pas de même marque quand on les utilise par paires) qui peut conduire à des freezes ou encore la carte graphique (les AMD récentes ont du mal avec les dernières versions d'OS X/macOS).

Reste ensuite le choix du SMBios (la "carte d'identité du Mac qui impacte sur la gestion d'énergie notamment). Si on choisit le mauvais ou un qui n'est pas adapté, ça peut provoquer des soucis de veille.


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juillet 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Pour les problèmes de veille, c'est toujours un peu délicat à diagnostiquer mais en général, c'est soit lié à l'USB, le codec audio (plus de son en sortie de veille), la RAM (si elle n'est pas de qualité et/ou pas de même marque quand on les utilise par paires) qui peut conduire à des freezes ou encore la carte graphique (les AMD récentes ont du mal avec les dernières versions d'OS X/macOS).
> 
> Reste ensuite le choix du SMBios (la "carte d'identité du Mac qui impacte sur la gestion d'énergie notamment). Si on choisit le mauvais ou un qui n'est pas adapté, ça peut provoquer des soucis de veille.



Merci pour ta réponse ! Je dois dire qu'elle n'est pas très rassurante, mais je vais essayer de feuilleter les forums pour trouver ce qui coince en majorité.

Je suis en train de réfléchir pour la carte graphique maintenant. Sachant que la priorité est le silence et que je ne compte pas jouer, je pensais m'orienter vers les GT 750 plutôt que les modèles plus récents. 

Des avis ?


----------



## dguillet (20 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
    C'est un sujet qui m'interesse au plus haut point. 

    Quid de le virtualisation? Pourquoi ne pas monter une grosse config esxi et ensuite virtualiser OSX ?


----------



## dguillet (20 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
    C'est un sujet qui m'interesse au plus haut point.

    Quid de le virtualisation? Pourquoi ne pas monter une grosse config esxi et ensuite virtualiser OSX ?


----------



## minitoine (20 Juillet 2016)

J'ai aussi monté mon Hackintosh.
Pour ma part, ma technique a été d'acheter une carte mère pleinement compatible, et dont l'installation est assez simple.
La H170N-wifi de Gigabyte. Skylake/DDR4/970GTX

J'ai suivi ce tuto http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/guide-el-capitan-on-the-skylake-h170n-wifi.178197/ qui détaille étape par étape l'installation. Je pense que pour macOS Sierra, je testerai exactement la même manipulation pour la GM.

Une fois installé, pour faire fonctionner iCloud/iMessage, un simple tour de baguette magique dans Clover pour une configuration en iMac14.2 et le tour est joué. Google it 

Pas de soucis de veille, chauffe/fan. Les drivers Nvidia sont pleinement fonctionnel, ça dépote. Je ne me sens pas forcément plus rapide que les iMac 5K du boulot, mais je sens qu'il y en a sous le capot quand même.

Finalement, il n'y a que la carte mère à vérifier. Celle-ci est vachement utilisée, et est plutôt pas mal. (USB-C, 2 Ports ethernet, audio optique/rca/jack, etc etc). C'est le seul composant à bien checker la compatibilité si on veut éviter le maximum de bidouille.

+ dual boot Windows.. Et oui, le but était de pouvoir jouer aussi de temps en temps.

Facture totale 1100€ (Ecran IPS 24" compris.)


----------



## edenpulse (20 Juillet 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Certes, sauf que MultiBeast installe les kexts dans /Library/Extensions et pas dans EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.x.
> 
> Alors oui, y a du mieux mais on sent encore clairement que MultiBeast, n'est pas encore bien adapté à Clover. En fait, MultiBeast n'utilise pas les avantages que procure ce bootloader, à savoir un OS X parfaitement original et non trafiqué.



Je ne me souviens pas qu'il installait les kexts à cet endroit. Rien n'empêche non plus de les déplacer dans la partition EFI pour que Clover les prenne en compte


----------



## edenpulse (20 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse ! Je dois dire qu'elle n'est pas très rassurante, mais je vais essayer de feuilleter les forums pour trouver ce qui coince en majorité.
> 
> Je suis en train de réfléchir pour la carte graphique maintenant. Sachant que la priorité est le silence et que je ne compte pas jouer, je pensais m'orienter vers les GT 750 plutôt que les modèles plus récents.
> 
> Des avis ?


Autant essayer de trouver une 770, plus performante, mais dont l'accélération graphique est nativement supportée par OSX sans drivers nvidia. Cela permet de ne pas se soucier de la partie graphique pour les mises à jour. C'est la dernière carte nativement supportée. Elle permet aussi de jouer si jamais


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juillet 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> Autant essayer de trouver une 770, plus performante, mais dont l'accélération graphique est nativement supportée par OSX sans drivers nvidia. Cela permet de ne pas se soucier de la partie graphique pour les mises à jour. C'est la dernière carte nativement supportée. Elle permet aussi de jouer si jamais



J'ai changé d'avis en effet, je vais même tenter de prendre une 950 pour passer à la 4K et être tranquille.


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juillet 2016)

minitoine a dit:


> Finalement, il n'y a que la carte mère à vérifier. Celle-ci est vachement utilisée, et est plutôt pas mal. (USB-C, 2 Ports ethernet, audio optique/rca/jack, etc etc). C'est le seul composant à bien checker la compatibilité si on veut éviter le maximum de bidouille.



C'est ce que je réalise de plus en plus. Et c'est aussi le domaine où le choix me semble le moins évident. Il y a tant de variantes, je me sens un peu perdu…

Si quelqu'un a des conseils à faire : je veux le moins de soucis avec le son et la veille possibles, 4 emplacements RAM DDR4, et de quoi mettre une carte graphique (avec ventilateur) et au moins une carte PCI plus petite. Le tout pour 150 € grand max, plutôt autour de 100 €.


----------



## Flo67 (20 Juillet 2016)

Qu'en est-il de Métal et des cartes graphiques en hackintosh ?


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juillet 2016)

Flo67 a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de Métal et des cartes graphiques en hackintosh ?



Alors ça, c'est une bonne question. Je compte prendre une carte graphique Nvidia avec pilotes officiellement fournis par le constructeur. J'imagine que j'aurai Metal aussi ?


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juillet 2016)

dguillet a dit:


> Quid de le virtualisation? Pourquoi ne pas monter une grosse config esxi et ensuite virtualiser OSX ?



Je n'ai pas envie de m'embêter avec la virtualisation, je préfère passer du temps au départ pour configurer un hackintosh que de me soucier au quotidien de Windows.


----------



## nicolasf (20 Juillet 2016)

J'ai fini une première version de la liste de composants !

Si vous voulez jeter un œil et me donner un avis, c'est le moment : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1U5_jwSi0sVkBOXRvaguI8Wowo_MmuZd_rEUe9WQBxRQ/edit?usp=sharing

Merci à tous pour votre aide.


----------



## BlueG3 (20 Juillet 2016)

- très bon choix pour le SSD
- il reste juste la Ram a bien choisir ( les truc couleurs ou led ou radiateurs c'est pas bon genre )
- 500W alim , avoir la limite acceptable pour la suite en carte graphique( puissance max )

nb : pour repère 4K en carte video
toute carte supérieure a une 960 GTX , tient la route sur des résolutions supérieures au 1080p

- verifie que le radiateur en dimension ne pose pas de probleme
entre boitier (espace proposé )/ carte mère ( zone au alentour du CPU , ports les plus proches style pci  trop proche )  et surtout les barrettes mémoires ( genre hauteur barette avec point bas du radiateur )

==> Barette low profile imperatif 
==> sans doute le 1er port M2 ne pourra pas être utilisé proche ou très proche du radiateur
==> cela devrait passer pour la carte graphique ( a confirmer par les spécialistes de config )


----------



## johnios (20 Juillet 2016)

Flo67 a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de Métal et des cartes graphiques en hackintosh ?



j'ai metal activé sur el capitan avec ma intel HD5500.
Toutes les cartes graphiques post-2013 prennent en charge metal si je me rappelle bien

sierra va prendre en charge metal pour son interface, mais j'attends la version finale pour l'installer, les bétas c'est trop instables pour mettre à jour sûrement son hackintosh.


----------



## Flo67 (20 Juillet 2016)

johnios a dit:


> j'ai metal activé sur el capitan avec ma intel HD5500.
> Toutes les cartes graphiques post-2013 prennent en charge metal si je me rappelle bien
> 
> sierra va prendre en charge metal pour son interface, mais j'attends la version finale pour l'installer, les bétas c'est trop instables pour mettre à jour sûrement son hackintosh.



Oui Intel prend en charge métal sur ces cartes intégrés. Mais après sur des cartes dédiées ? 
A moins d'essayer, je pense que c'est pas simple de prédire hors de prendre des cartes "nativement" prise en charge. 

Le hackintosh, c'est comme la mécanique, il faut mettre là mains dans le cambouis.


----------



## polyzargone (20 Juillet 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je ne me souviens pas qu'il installait les kexts à cet endroit. Rien n'empêche non plus de les déplacer dans la partition EFI pour que Clover les prenne en compte



Si si . C'est toujours le cas. Alors oui évidemment on peut les déplacer mais comme généralement on a besoin de 3/4 kexts maxi, autant le faire soi-même sans passer par un outil qui ne te dira rien de ce qu'il fait ni pourquoi il le fait.

Je suis convaincu que c'est en grande partie ce qui fait qu'on a un Hackintosh qui fonctionne bien. Quand on maîtrise un minimum sa configuration et qu'on sait ce qu'on fait .



Flo67 a dit:


> Qu'en est-il de Métal et des cartes graphiques en hackintosh ?



On en parle ici. Selon Netkas, Metal est supporté à partir de ces cartes :

Metal supported card families:

Nvidia – GeForce gtx 4xx and newer
Intel – HD4000 and newer (ivy bridge and newer)
AMD – HD7000 and newer

Par ailleurs sous macOS Sierra, le support de Metal est désormais affiché dans les Informations Système > Cartes vidéo / moniteurs :


----------



## polyzargone (20 Juillet 2016)

En revanche, pour l'USB-C Gen2, j'ai comme un doute sur son support sur Hackintosh.

Il me semble que ces connecteurs ne fonctionnent qu'à la vitesse de l'USB 3 ou plutôt en mode USB 3.1 Gen1 (5 Gb/s vs 10 Gb/s pour les Gen2) …

Quelqu'un a testé ?


----------



## johnios (21 Juillet 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Si si . C'est toujours le cas. Alors oui évidemment on peut les déplacer mais comme généralement on a besoin de 3/4 kexts maxi, autant le faire soi-même sans passer par un outil qui ne te dira rien de ce qu'il fait ni pourquoi il le fait.



+1

perso je n'utilise pas multibeast pour configurer mes patchs, je le fais à la main. Multibeast ne prend de toute façon pas en charge les patchs qu'il faut pour mon portable ^^
Tous les kexts sont placer dans clover, c'est plus pratique et ça permet de beaucoup mieux s'y retrouver pour les mises à jour et ça laisse le système clean


----------



## nicolasf (21 Juillet 2016)

BlueG3 a dit:


> - verifie que le radiateur en dimension ne pose pas de probleme
> entre boitier (espace proposé )/ carte mère ( zone au alentour du CPU , ports les plus proches style pci  trop proche )  et surtout les barrettes mémoires ( genre hauteur barette avec point bas du radiateur )



Ça m'inquiète un peu en effet, et je suis surpris par le peu d'informations qu'il y a à ce sujet. Les fabricants de carte-mère devraient indiquer clairement l'espace disponible…


----------



## Flowww (21 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Je suis actuellement dans le même cas que toi. Utilisateur de Mac depuis de nombreuses années, j'ai décidé de me construire un hackintosh car la gamme actuelle Apple ne me convient pas vraiment et que le rapport prix/performance d'un hackintosh m'attire énormément.
Pour le moment j'ai déjà acheté le boitier et voici la liste des composants que je pense prendre :

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($344.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG H7 49.0 CFM CPU Cooler  ($45.98 @ Amazon)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste  ($5.95 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Elite 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory  ($84.03 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($91.81 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($91.81 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($138.13 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $802.70
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-07-21 05:24 EDT-0400_

Il manque la carte mère, avez-vous des conseils à propos de celle ci? Sachant que j'aimerais bien avoir un système stable et éviter au maximum le bricolage mais je sais que je ne vais pas y échapper.
Il manque également la carte graphique, j’attends un peu pour prendre une GTX 1070 à un bon prix.

Avez vous des remarques concernant les composants autrement?


----------



## johnios (21 Juillet 2016)

Flowww a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis actuellement dans le même cas que toi. Utilisateur de Mac depuis de nombreuses années, j'ai décidé de me construire un hackintosh car la gamme actuelle Apple ne me convient pas vraiment et que le rapport prix/performance d'un hackintosh m'attire énormément.
> Pour le moment j'ai déjà acheté le boitier et voici la liste des composants que je pense prendre :
> 
> ...



Si je ne dis pas de bêtise , les nvidia GTX 10XX ne sont pas encore prises en charge par osx et elle ne devrait pas l'être pour un bon moment d'après ce que j'ai lu sur tonymac.
C'est uniquement windows actuellement


----------



## nicolasf (21 Juillet 2016)

Flowww a dit:


> Il manque la carte mère, avez-vous des conseils à propos de celle ci? Sachant que j'aimerais bien avoir un système stable et éviter au maximum le bricolage mais je sais que je ne vais pas y échapper.



Celle que je veux prendre, la Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5, a souvent été utilisée et elle ne pose pas vraiment de problèmes majeurs a priori : http://amzn.to/2aiKuh9

Au départ, je comptais prendre la Gaming 3 qui est moins chère, mais moins courante. Du coup, je crois que par confort, je vais plutôt augmenter le budget.

Pour info, on est à 1300 € à l'heure actuelle. C'est décevant par rapport à mon idée initiale de 1000 €, mais on peut facilement descendre si on fait des compromis sur le silence. Le prix d'achat reste néanmoins nettement plus élevé en Europe, ce qui est logique, mais pénible.


----------



## Flowww (21 Juillet 2016)

johnios a dit:


> Si je ne dis pas de bêtise , les nvidia GTX 10XX ne sont pas encore prises en charge par osx et elle ne devrait pas l'être pour un bon moment d'après ce que j'ai lu sur tonymac.
> C'est uniquement windows actuellement


Oui apparemment Nvidia n'aurait pas développer de driver pour Mac étant donné qu'Apple a décidé de choisir AMD pour leurs GPU mais j'ai un petit espoir qu'ils fournissent des drivers avec l'arrivée de Sierra ... Qui sait...


----------



## nicolasf (21 Juillet 2016)

Je sais que beaucoup de lecteurs pensent et penseront que je fais ce hackintosh pour la puissance brute. Dans les commentaires au premier article, il y a eu un grand nombre de réflexions sur qui a "la plus grosse" et d'autres dans le même ordre d'idée.

Mais la performance brute ne m'intéresse pas. En revanche, j'aimerais un Mac plus endurant, c'est-à-dire qu'il soit capable d'encaisser une utilisation continue du CPU sans surchauffer et donc sans avoir à lancer ses ventilateurs au maximum pour le refroidissement. Et éviter au passage la baisse de la fréquence du CPU pour éviter les surchauffes.

C'est le cas par exemple en ce moment. J'ai ouvert Xcode et voilà le résultat :






Plus de 100° pour le CPU ? Je pense qu'on peut faire bien mieux avec une tour bien ventilée et un gros ventilateur sur le CPU. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que dans mes choix de composants, j'ai opté pour un gros modèle, bien plus que ce qui est sans doute nécessaire, mais je préfère jouer la carte de la prudence…


----------



## toptophe (21 Juillet 2016)

Je vais suivre aussi : mon Mac Mini commence à se faire vraiment vieux. Par contre, je ne suis pas partant pour augmenter le volume, que ce soit sonore ou place occupée... Cela va sûrement me compliquer la tâche en plus de ma bourse, vide pour le moment. Mais autant étudier les possibilités afin de voir comment on va utiliser les économies


----------



## johnios (21 Juillet 2016)

Flowww a dit:


> Oui apparemment Nvidia n'aurait pas développer de driver pour Mac étant donné qu'Apple a décidé de choisir AMD pour leurs GPU mais j'ai un petit espoir qu'ils fournissent des drivers avec l'arrivée de Sierra ... Qui sait...



mouai... surtout quand on voit ce qu'ont donné les cartes amd avec le macpro peut-être qu'apple reviendra à nvidia


----------



## maverick2001 (21 Juillet 2016)

Je rejoins le mouvement 
Mon iMac de 2009 commence à donner des signes de faiblesse, mais en l'ayant déjà boosté. Et la gamme actuelle ne me satisfait pas (trop cher, pas assez évolutif, même en bidouillant)

J'ai reçu une partie des pièces déjà, il ne me manque que la RAM qui ne devrait plus tarder.

Voici la liste des pièces commandées : 
Processeur Intel Core I5 6600 à 3.3GHz
Un SSD 240Go Samsung EVO 850
16Go de RAM DDR4 Crucial
Une alimentation silencieuse Corsair RM650x Gold
Une carte mère Gigabyte GA H170 HD3
Un boitier Corsair Carbid 200R


----------



## Flo67 (21 Juillet 2016)

johnios a dit:


> mouai... surtout quand on voit ce qu'ont donné les cartes amd avec le macpro peut-être qu'apple reviendra à nvidia


Les Nvidia dans les macbook pro ne sont pas mieux


----------



## nicolasf (21 Juillet 2016)

maverick2001 a dit:


> Je rejoins le mouvement
> Mon iMac de 2009 commence à donner des signes de faiblesse, mais en l'ayant déjà boosté. Et la gamme actuelle ne me satisfait pas (trop cher, pas assez évolutif, même en bidouillant)
> 
> J'ai reçu une partie des pièces déjà, il ne me manque que la RAM qui ne devrait plus tarder.
> ...



C'est assez proche de ce que je vais construire au total. Sauf côté graphismes : tu ne vas pas mettre de carte dédiée ?

Tiens nous au courant des progrès en tout cas ! 

PS : et excellent choix d'avatar…


----------



## polyzargone (21 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Je sais que beaucoup de lecteurs pensent et penseront que je fais ce hackintosh pour la puissance brute. Dans les commentaires au premier article, il y a eu un grand nombre de réflexions sur qui a "la plus grosse" et d'autres dans le même ordre d'idée.
> 
> Mais la performance brute ne m'intéresse pas.



Dans ce cas, tu pourrais rester sur du Haswell. C'est parfaitement maîtrisé et les cartes-mères sont beaucoup plus nombreuses et moins chères.

Si on part du principe que Skylake n'apporte que… disons 10% de performances en plus, c'est pas forcément un mauvais choix. Après, tu perds la possibilité d'utiliser de la DDR4 mais pour tes besoins, je pense que la DD3 suffira largement.

Bref, si l'idée c'est de montrer qu'on peut monter un Hackintosh complet et stable pour un prix inférieur à celui d'un Mac, un i7 4790k et une CM Z97 avec 32 Go de RAM et une CG potable te reviendra moins cher et sera plus simple à installer et à "maintenir" (note que je ne dis pas que les configurations à base de Skylake sont plus compliquées mais elles sont moins répandues). Quant à l'USB-C, voir plus haut .



johnios a dit:


> Si je ne dis pas de bêtise , les nvidia GTX 10XX ne sont pas encore prises en charge par osx et elle ne devrait pas l'être pour un bon moment d'après ce que j'ai lu sur tonymac.
> C'est uniquement windows actuellement



J'ai bon espoir qu'NVIDIA finira par développer des webdrivers compatibles. Ils l'ont toujours fait depuis des années et je ne vois pas pourquoi ils arrêteraient.

Et c'est pas parce qu'Apple privilégie AMD depuis des années, les webdrivers à mon avis, c'est pour les anciens MacPro "camion".

Et il reste quand même tout un paquet qui seraient ravis d'avoir de telles cartes .


----------



## nicolasf (21 Juillet 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Dans ce cas, tu pourrais rester sur du Haswell. C'est parfaitement maîtrisé et les cartes-mères sont beaucoup plus nombreuses et moins chères.
> 
> Si on part du principe que Skylake n'apporte que… disons 10% de performances en plus, c'est pas forcément un mauvais choix. Après, tu perds la possibilité d'utiliser de la DDR4 mais pour tes besoins, je pense que la DD3 suffira largement.
> 
> Bref, si l'idée c'est de montrer qu'on peut monter un Hackintosh complet et stable pour un prix inférieur à celui d'un Mac, un i7 4790k et une CM Z97 avec 32 Go de RAM et une CG potable te reviendra moins cher et sera plus simple à installer et à "maintenir" (note que je ne dis pas que les configurations à base de Skylake sont plus compliquées mais elles sont moins répandues). Quant à l'USB-C, voir plus haut .



L'idée, c'est aussi d'avoir un matériel à jour. On ne peut pas d'un côté critiquer Apple pour son manque de mises à jour matérielles, et de l'autre faire la même chose… 

Cela dit, tu as raison, du Haswell m'irait aussi très probablement. Tout comme je n'ai pas besoin d'une telle carte graphique aujourd'hui. Après, dans l'idée, la machine a plus de chance de durer. Et j'ai lu pas mal de sujets sur les forums spécialisés, ce matériel semble plutôt bien pris en charge.

Certains réussissent même à avoir l'USB-C ! Mais de toute manière, là c'est du bonus gratuit, je n'en ai aucune utilité pour le moment.

EDIT : et puis j'avais jeté un œil aux recommandations de tonymacx86 pour Haswell, mais je tombais sur des tas de produits désormais indisponibles sur Amazon. Peut-être que je n'avais pas de chance ? En tout cas, il m'a semblé que c'était plus facile avec Skylake, au moins pour les cartes-mère. Et les prix des processeurs ne me semblent pas si différents.


----------



## BlueG3 (21 Juillet 2016)

sauf que malheureusement les prix 
pour l'ancienne géneration LG1150 reste aussi élevé , du fait des prix dollar/euro
un des inconvénients concernent les cartes mères , il ne reste que certaines games de cartes mères
celles qui n'ont pas été vendu car trop cher ( mais aussi risque d'etre trop exotique pour la stabilité & drivers )
et celle pas chers du tout car la qualité n'est pas suffisante

donc celle que nous ciblons d'un bon rapport qualité prix ne se trouvent pus aussi facilement 

enfin tu peux regarder le prix d'un i4970K de nos jours le prix s'est aligné avec le i6700K merci intel....


----------



## nicolasf (21 Juillet 2016)

BlueG3 a dit:


> un des inconvénients concernent les cartes mères , il ne reste que certaines games de cartes mères
> celles qui n'ont pas été vendu car trop cher ( mais aussi risque d'etre trop exotique pour la stabilité & drivers )



C'est aussi le sentiment que j'avais : beaucoup d'indisponibilité sur les modèles utilisés à l'époque.


----------



## polyzargone (21 Juillet 2016)

Oui, vous avez tous les deux raison. Quitte à monter un Hackintosh, autant qu'il soit basé sur du matos moderne .

Et c'est également vrai que niveau prix, la différence n'est pas énorme si on compare ce qui est dispo en Haswell et en Skylake.



BlueG3 a dit:


> enfin tu peux regarder le prix d'un i4970K de nos jours le prix s'est aligné avec le i6700K *merci intel*....



Absolument ! C'est aberrant cette histoire. Je me suis pris un i5 4570 (160 € en occase sur eBay, une affaire ) en espérant qu'un jour les i7 baisseraient mais pas du tout !

D'ailleurs, le même i5 4570 est toujours à environ 200 € neuf !!!

Du coup, si je devais m'en monter un nouveau, je prendrais aussi du Skylake…


----------



## polyzargone (21 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> EDIT : et puis j'avais jeté un œil aux recommandations de tonymacx86 pour Haswell, mais je tombais sur des tas de produits désormais indisponibles sur Amazon



Une chose à savoir sur Tonymacx86 : les liens de leurs "recommandations" sont des liens affiliées à Amazon justement. Non pas que ce soit un problème en soi, mais ça veut aussi dire que leurs listes sont très très loin d'êtres exhaustives et pas forcément parmi ce qu'il y a de moins cher non plus .

Bref, tu trouveras tout un tas de CM et de composants qui ne sont pas dans leurs listes mais qui n'en sont pas moins compatibles.


----------



## maverick2001 (21 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> C'est assez proche de ce que je vais construire au total. Sauf côté graphismes : tu ne vas pas mettre de carte dédiée ?
> 
> Tiens nous au courant des progrès en tout cas !
> 
> PS : et excellent choix d'avatar…


Pour le moment je me fais la main sur une config "simple". Une fois que j'aurais un truc qui marche bien j'investirais dans une CG pas trop cher (suis plus un joueur console que pc maintenant) et dans un bon écran UHD
Quoi qu'il en soit je posterais des news ici et en détail sur mon blog (cf signature)


----------



## Alphajet (22 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
Je lis avec intérêt toutes ces excitations!
Personnellement, après avoir réfléchit depuis longtemps, je suis passé au Hackintosh depuis 8 mois. Je suis un déçu d'Apple par le manque d'évolution de leur matériel, car autrefois, on avait des nouveaux Mac tous les 6 mois, now plus rien...
Un constat, après avoir "fabriqué" son propre Mac c'est une très grande fierté, et au final, ce n'était pas si compliqué que ça! Je dirais que la principale qualité requise: être persévérant !
Il y a de nombreux forums très actif dans ce domaine, une grande entraide entre les membres des forums.
Pour ma part, j'ai utilisé au départ Tonymacx pour le choix des composants puis après je me suis tourné vers le forum de Macbidouille, voir la section "Hackintosh", il y a tous les modes opératoires nécessaire en français!
Pour ma part, je conseille fortement de passer par Clover qui pose le moins de problème, pas de problème de veille ou autre.
Ma configuration:
Carte-mère : Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
Processeur : Intel Core i7-4790K (4.0 GHz)
Refroidissement : Corsair Hydro Series H55
Mémoire : Crucial Ballistix Tactical 32 Go (4 x 8 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL8
Tour : Corsair Obsidian 350D
Alimentation : Corsair CS550 80PLUS Gold
Graveur DVD : Samsung SH-224FB/BEBE
SSD : Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 Go
DD : WD20EZRX 2To
Carte graphique: GIGABYTE GTX 960 OC 4GB
Au départ, j'ai commencé sans la carte graphique, car ce n'est pas nécessaire d'en avoir une pour la plupart des taches effectuées sur Mac.
Je suis très content pour son silence, pas un bruit, le refroidissement sur fait par watercooling, la température du processeur ne dépasse jamais 40°C.
Le seul souci, une mégarde de ma part, ayant effectué une MAJ MacOsX trop tôt, et le driver de la carte vidéo n'était plus adapté... J'ai du attendre 3 jours pour voir l'arriver d'un nouveau driver.
Une condition requise: avoir un Mac à côté pour dépanner en cas de problème du Hackintosh. En cas de blocage, il est nécessaire de retirer le disque dur et de le brancher sur le Mac pour y effectuer les corrections.
Grâce au Hackintosh, je peux choisir l'écran que je veux, pour ma part j'ai pris un AOC 28 pouces en 4K, je suis très content.
Au final, en test de performance brut même performance qu'un iMac 5K le plus puissant, mais j'ai +de RAM, +de mémoire, et plus tard j'ajouterais un SSD + performant, etc.


----------



## Cleveland (22 Juillet 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 110099
> 
> 1000€ c'est un peux juste
> voici un exemple très performant


Qu'est ce que tu appelles très performant ?


----------



## nicolasf (22 Juillet 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Bref, tu trouveras tout un tas de CM et de composants qui ne sont pas dans leurs listes mais qui n'en sont pas moins compatibles.



Certes, mais je préfère rester avec un modèle bien connu et certifié fonctionnel. Parce qu'il suffit d'une puce exotique, que ce soit pour le son ou le réseau, et ça peut être la galère…

Cela dit, j'alourdis la note finale de près de 50 € à cause de ça.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Juillet 2016)

*Étape 1 terminée !*​
J'ai mis à jour le premier post de ce fil avec la liste des composants. Sauf erreur de ma part, ou changement de dernière minute, j'ai donc terminé la première étape, à savoir établir la liste de tout ce qui composera mon hackintosh.

===================​
Voici ma configuration :


*Boîtier* : be quiet! Silent Base 600 noire (100 €)
*Carte-mère* : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 (180 €)
*Processeur* : Intel Skylake Core i5-6600 3.3 GHz (230 €)
*Ventilateur CPU* : be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (60 €)
*Carte graphique* : MSI GTX960 GAMING 2G (190 €)
*RAM* : Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16GB (80 €)
*SSD* (système) : Crucial MX200 500 Go (140 €)
*Disque dur* (sauvegarde) : Western Digital Blue 4 To (140 €)
*Carte sans fil* : Carte airport Apple montée sur PCI (60 €)
*Alimentation* : be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM 500W (110 €)
Si vous voulez tout voir sur Amazon : http://amzn.to/29Xq5cF

===================​
La suite, ce sera le montage, mais je vais probablement attendre mon retour de vacances pour être tranquille. Donc à partir du 15 août.


----------



## Karamazow (22 Juillet 2016)

Merci pour cette file de discussion passionnante ! 

J'ai hâte d'être au 15 août alors !


----------



## houpix (22 Juillet 2016)

j'ai hâte de voir l'installation de Mac OS [emoji4]


----------



## nicolasf (22 Juillet 2016)

houpix a dit:


> j'ai hâte de voir l'installation de Mac OS [emoji4]



Moi aussi, mais ce sera probablement la partie la plus difficile/casse-pied… 


D'ici là, je me suis amusé à mesurer la différence de prix entre la France et les États-Unis en partant de ce hackintosh. Il n'y a pas qu'Apple qui gonfle ses tarifs en passant un Océan, la preuve avec cette comparaison : plus de 200 € de différence sur le même matériel.







Les détails sont disponibles à cette adresse.


----------



## pfourrier (23 Juillet 2016)

Salut a tous,


Voici la compo de mon hackintosh réalisé il y a de cela 3 ans : cela fonctionne toujours avec des performance au dessus de la moyenne, j'utilise le Iatkos El Capitan et tout fonctionne.



*Boîtier* : Mad-X Twister Black Boitier PC Moyen tour ATX - Noir - Alimentation 550 Watts - 2 Ventilateurs 80 mm + 1 ventilateur 250 mm - (meilleur boitier a l'époque et encore très bien)
*Carte-mère* : ASUS P7P55D-E - Carte-mère - ATX - iP55 - LGA1156 Socket 
*Processeur* : Intel Core i5 760 (2.8 GHz) - Quad Core Socket 1156 DMI 2.5 GT/s Cache L3 8 Mo 
*Carte graphique* : SAPPHIRE TECHNOLOGY Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X - 1 Go GDDR5 
*RAM* : Corsair Modèle CMSO8GX3M1A1333C9 SO-DIMM 8GO DDR3 FSB1333
*SSD* (système) :KINGSTON SV300S37A240G.  Récement  installé après un upgrade
*Disque dur* (sauvegarde) : Western Digital   1To Caviar Black SATA 6Gb 64Mo WD1002FAEX
*Ecran : *ASUS VW225D - Écran LCD - TFT - 22" - écran large - 1680 x 1050
J'espere que ca vous aidera ( petite precision la carte mere a un mode overclocking qui passe le processeur Quad core a 3.37GHz ce qui rend l'ordi réellement puissant et me permet de faire tourner tout ce que je veut très facilement)

Les composant ayant 3 ans il reste de bonne qualité et doivent être accessible pour pas cher maintenant et vous aurez un hackintosh très performant 


Je pense en monter un autre bientôt pour pouvoir tout passer en 4K avec également la dernière generation de processeur intel. 

Merci 


PEDRO


----------



## fljagd (23 Juillet 2016)

Cleveland a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu appelles très performant ?


Bonjour
Par exemple
Si tu fais de la vidéo les benchmark de mon hackintosh écrasent totalement un MacPro classique
juste faire quelque recherche sur le Web pour la confirmation
un exemple concret j ai monté un X99 pour un pro de la post production 
il travaille sur smoke et flame, il est le seul a pourvoir lire les image en Temps reel en 4K
Les macpro de sont boulot , les images saccadent


----------



## johnios (23 Juillet 2016)

pfourrier a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> 
> j'utilise le Iatkos El Capitan et tout fonctionne.



Tous les modérateurs des sites réputés de hackintosh ( tonymac, osxlatitude, insanelymac, etc ) déconseillent très fortement l'utilisation de "distro osx"genre iatkos ou ideneb


----------



## polyzargone (23 Juillet 2016)

johnios a dit:


> Tous les modérateurs des sites réputés de hackintosh ( tonymac, osxlatitude, insanelymac, etc ) déconseillent très fortement l'utilisation de "distro osx"genre iatkos ou ideneb



+1

D'autant que les dernières versions d'iAtkos sont *payantes* !!! 



> *Follow the 3 steps below to request and download your iATKOS EC (Mac OS X El Capitan) release:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et pour le coup, c'est vraiment du OS X trafiqué de tous les côtés  !


----------



## pfourrier (23 Juillet 2016)

Jamais un pépin depuis 3 ans et je suis passé de Iatkos lion puis Yosemite et maintenant El Capitan... et les torrent gratuit ça existe enfin avant que kick ass disparaisse mais ça c'est une autre histoire.. maintenant, ceux qui pense que Iatkos c'est pas bien tant mieux pour eux mais quand tu a un prêt a l'emploi avec tout les drivers et les boot deja en place c'est pratique. Et après ca reste OSX ... perso j'en avais marre de preparer mon boot avec un utilitaire genre my hack puis de trouver tous les drivers etc.

Bref c'est pas le propos mon hackintosh fonctionne bien et avec mes composant meme ancien je reste aussi puissant qu'un iMac récent


----------



## johnios (23 Juillet 2016)

pfourrier a dit:


> Jamais un pépin depuis 3 ans et je suis passé de Iatkos lion puis Yosemite et maintenant El Capitan... et les torrent gratuit ça existe enfin avant que kick ass disparaisse mais ça c'est une autre histoire.. maintenant, ceux qui pense que Iatkos c'est pas bien tant mieux pour eux mais quand tu a un prêt a l'emploi avec tout les drivers et les boot deja en place c'est pratique. Et après ca reste OSX ... perso j'en avais marre de preparer mon boot avec un utilitaire genre my hack puis de trouver tous les drivers etc.
> 
> Bref c'est pas le propos mon hackintosh fonctionne bien et avec mes composant meme ancien je reste aussi puissant qu'un iMac récent



D'accord... en fait c'est comme si tu me disais que tu prenais un windows sur bittorent... j'ai la quasi certitude que tu ne sais absolument pas ce qu'il y a dans ce que tu installes.


----------



## polyzargone (23 Juillet 2016)

pfourrier a dit:


> Jamais un pépin depuis 3 ans et je suis passé de Iatkos lion puis Yosemite et maintenant El Capitan... et les torrent gratuit ça existe



Ben honnêtement, tu n'as aucune excuse en ce qui concerne l'utilisation d'iAtkos et des torrents… Puisque tu avais une config opérationnelle, tu aurais dû savoir de quoi tu avais réellement besoin et tu aurais pu télécharger OS X de manière tout à fait officielle.

Les distributions, ça ne devrait servir qu'à ça : récupérer un installeur OS X sur le Mac App Store et faire sa propre clé quand on a pas accès à un Mac pour le faire ou qu'on ne veut pas s'embêter à le faire via une machine virtuelle sous Windows.

Ensuite, c'est poubelle et réinstallation propre.



pfourrier a dit:


> maintenant, ceux qui pense que Iatkos c'est pas bien tant mieux pour eux mais quand tu a un prêt a l'emploi avec tout les drivers et les boot deja en place c'est pratique. Et après ca reste OSX ... perso j'en avais marre de preparer mon boot avec un utilitaire genre my hack puis de trouver tous les drivers etc.



Mouais… Autant pour quelqu'un qui débute je peux comprendre ce genre de raisonnement (et encore), autant pour quelqu'un qui utilise un Hackintosh depuis 3 ans et qui est passé de Lion à El Capitan, j'ai plus de mal.

En gros, ça fait 3 ans que tu ne sais pas comment fonctionne ton Hack…

Et franchement, créer une clé d'installation sans passer par des utilitaires comme UniBeast ou myHack, c'est pas la mer à boire et c'est quand même ce qu'il y a de plus simple à faire quand on veut monter un Hackintosh. Tu peux le faire avec Utilitaire de disque ou si vraiment tu veux faire simple, utiliser DiskMakerX. Il reste juste le bootloader à installer.

Mais bon, c'est vraiment pas ce qui me dérange le plus avec les Distributions. Ce que je trouve inadmissible, c'est de faire payer les gens pour ça. Non seulement c'est du pillage pur et simple du boulot des autres (ceux qui développent les kexts, les bootloaders, etc.) mais en plus, c'est du recel et de la contrefaçon !

Je ne veux pas rentrer à nouveau dans le débat légal/pas légal du Hackintosh mais on est clairement du mauvais côté quand on pratique ce genre de méthode…


----------



## pfourrier (23 Juillet 2016)

Je suis complètement accord avec vous pour les méthodes utilisé qui ne favorise pas le bon travail de ceux qui partagent et crée des utilitaires gratuit.
Mais après moi non plus j'irais pas considérer la légalité de ce qu'il font, tout comme celle du hackintosh lui meme. Il en va de la propriété intellectuelle mais comme je ne paye pas pour acheter un mac puissant genre Mac Pro  je n'ai pas non plus payé pour avoir cette distribution... par ailleurs je ne cherche pas a le promouvoir juste a dire que ça existe et fonctionne tout autant que le reste... pas besoin de leçon de hackintosh merci je pratique depuis snow leopard !!! J'ai testé de multiples versions et je laisse ceux avec leurs certitudes ou ils sont.


----------



## polyzargone (23 Juillet 2016)

pfourrier a dit:


> je n'ai pas non plus payé pour avoir cette distribution... par ailleurs je ne cherche pas a le promouvoir juste a dire que ça existe et fonctionne tout autant que le reste... pas besoin de leçon de hackintosh merci je pratique depuis snow leopard !!! J'ai testé de multiples versions et je laisse ceux avec leurs certitudes ou ils sont.



Non mais je ne cherche pas à te faire la leçon et après tout, chacun fais comme il veut. Et puis honnêtement, c'est pas mon problème .

Mais si tu ne cherches effectivement pas à les promouvoir, le simple fait d'en parler en disant que ça fonctionne comme tout le reste (ce dont je doute fortement), c'est contradictoire. Ou alors, on en parle et on précise quels sont leurs inconvénients réels comme par exemple le fait qu'elles installent tout et n'importe quoi et ce, sans raison la plupart du temps.

Le vrai problème avec les distributions, c'est ça…



pfourrier a dit:


> je n'ai pas non plus payé pour avoir cette distribution



Ben tant mieux pour toi mais si tu parles d'iAtkos, le premier réflexe que moi ou n'importe qui d'autre aura, c'est d'aller sur leur site et là, faut casquer !

Et encore une fois, je m'en fous de l'aspect légal ou pas de la chose. Ce serait hypocrite de parler de ça. Non, ce qui me dérange, c'est d'avoir à payer pour ça ! Payer des gens qui n'ont strictement rien fait soit dit en passant. Il n'y a aucun boulot derrière à part le fait d'avoir créer une ISO bourrée de kexts piqués à droite à gauche et de trucs inutiles histoire que ça marche sur le maximum de configuration…

Par ailleurs, Hackintosh Zone pour ne pas les citer fait la même chose mais gratuitement .



pfourrier a dit:


> J'ai testé de multiples versions et je laisse ceux avec leurs certitudes ou ils sont.



Ben moi aussi j'ai testé pas mal de distributions : iDeneb, Snow Leopard Hazard, les Niresh devenu Yosemite Zone, iAtkos (c'est pas les pires, je te l'accorde), etc.

[Je mets myHack à part car c'est exactement le contraire d'une distribution puisqu'il n'utilise que l'installeur OS X du Mac App Store et permet d'utiliser ses propres fichiers d'installation et de configuration. Malheureusement, il n'est plus développé et ne fonctionne plus au delà de Mavericks.]

Et le constat est toujours le même à chaque fois : trop de fichiers inutiles, aucune information sur l'utilité ou pas de tel ou tel kext, audio qui saute à chaque MÀJ, ces mêmes MÀJ qui sont susceptibles de foirer, etc.

Et quand ça ne fonctionne pas, ben on se retrouve bien seul parce que les forums de ces sites, c'est la misère niveau support et compétences.

Ensuite, il ne faut pas non plus croire que les distributions sont super simples à utiliser. Au moment de l'installation, il faut bien choisir ce qu'on veut installer et quand on y connaît rien, c'est loin d'être évident et pas plus clair qu'avec une installation "faite maison" qui pour le coup n'offre aucun choix à l'installation (comme sur un Mac d'ailleurs).

Exemple :




Et en cas de mauvais choix, il faut parfois tout recommencer sans être plus avancé quant aux bonnes options à sélectionner.

Bref, ce qui est certain, c'est qu'utiliser une distribution est un très mauvais conseil à donner à Nicolas (ou d'autres ) pour se lancer dans le Hackintosh .


----------



## nicolasf (24 Juillet 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Bref, ce qui est certain, c'est qu'utiliser une distribution est un très mauvais conseil à donner à Nicolas (ou d'autres ) pour se lancer dans le Hackintosh .



Merci pour le conseil, mais j'ignorais l'existence même de ces distributions pour tout dire.

Je compte rester dans le cadre juridique beaucoup plus flou de la version d'OS X récupérée sur Mac. 

Et nous allons tous le faire sur ces forums, si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.


----------



## bonnepoire (24 Juillet 2016)

J'avais monté un serveur ESXI avec des composants que j'avais choisi à l'époque pour leur compatibilité hackintosh. Pourquoi? Par curiosité, je me disais qu'un jour j'avais envie de tester.
Suite à vos incessants articles sur le sujet (c'est un peu votre faute en fait), je me suis dit que j'allais tenter le coup.

J'avoue, je ne me suis pas fait chier comme certains. J'ai pris le disque dur d'un Macbook Pro, j'ai installé clover dessus et j'ai booté.
Ben ça marche. Je n'ai pas le wifi ni bluetooth puisque la carte n'en a pas. Tout le reste fonctionne. Airplay aussi...
J'ai testé en long en large et en travers depuis hier et tout fonctionne. J'ai même fait les mises à jour dans App Store.

Le seul truc chiant c'est que les tours pour PC sont vraiment immondes et énormes.

Config:
Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H
Intel Core i3-4350
16Gb RAM
SSD 256Gb Crucial
Alim Be Quiet!

Commandé sur Amazon, j'en ai eu pour moins de 380€ (sans la tour)


----------



## fljagd (24 Juillet 2016)

bonnepoire a dit:


> J'avais monté un serveur ESXI avec des composants que j'avais choisi à l'époque pour leur compatibilité hackintosh. Pourquoi? Par curiosité, je me disais qu'un jour j'avais envie de tester.
> Suite à vos incessants articles sur le sujet (c'est un peu votre faute en fait), je me suis dit que j'allais tenter le coup.
> 
> J'avoue, je ne me suis pas fait chier comme certains. J'ai pris le disque dur d'un Macbook Pro, j'ai installé clover dessus et j'ai booté.
> ...


Bah! voyons, c'est la faute des autres 


bonnepoire a dit:


> Le seul truc chiant c'est que les tours pour PC sont vraiment immondes et énormes.


Si tu cherches bien tu en trouvera une à ton gout ou bien tu fais un mod avec une tour de Macpro alu
Et si je montais un hackintosh ?


----------



## bonnepoire (24 Juillet 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> Bah! voyons, c'est la faute des autres
> 
> Si tu cherches bien tu en trouvera une à ton gout ou bien tu fais un mod avec une tour de Macpro alu
> Et si je montais un hackintosh ?



Oui c'est les autres... 
J'ai encore mes Mac Mini et mon Macbook retina mais c'est assez étonnant.

J'avoue que je vais chercher une "vieille" tour de MacPro ou alors un encore plus vieux modèle. J'ai beau chercher, à part NZXT qui fait un modèle sobre mais énorme je ne trouve rien à mon goût.


----------



## fljagd (24 Juillet 2016)

bonnepoire a dit:


> Oui c'est les autres...
> J'ai encore mes Mac Mini et mon Macbook retina mais c'est assez étonnant.
> 
> J'avoue que je vais chercher une "vieille" tour de MacPro ou alors un encore plus vieux modèle. J'ai beau chercher, à part NZXT qui fait un modèle sobre mais énorme je ne trouve rien à mon goût.


Ma tour préfèrée c'est mon G4 MDD 
Cooler Master Cosmos II Noir
j aime bien
La mienne est une CmStorm Trooper sous le bureau
Ce que j aime c'est la modularité et son hotswap


----------



## bonnepoire (24 Juillet 2016)

Ne le prends pas mal mais cest typiquement ce que je veux éviter.


----------



## fljagd (25 Juillet 2016)

bonnepoire a dit:


> Ne le prends pas mal mais cest typiquement ce que je veux éviter.


Aucun souci, chacun ses désirs


----------



## Flowww (25 Juillet 2016)

bonnepoire a dit:


> Oui c'est les autres...
> J'ai encore mes Mac Mini et mon Macbook retina mais c'est assez étonnant.
> 
> J'avoue que je vais chercher une "vieille" tour de MacPro ou alors un encore plus vieux modèle. J'ai beau chercher, à part NZXT qui fait un modèle sobre mais énorme je ne trouve rien à mon goût.



Fractal fait aussi des boitiers au design assez sobre. Je me suis prit le Define R5 Blackout edition pour mon hackintosh.


----------



## HandzUp (25 Juillet 2016)

Je viens de lire un peu toutes les réponses, et a vrai dire je ne comprend pas pourquoi autant d'acharnement sur Multibeast, il a vraiment bien fonctionné avec quasiment tout Out of the Box.

Concernant les distributions iAtkos et iDeneb, j'ai utilisé par le passé ces distributions a l'époque de Snow Léopard, ça fonctionnait bien, mais question légalité c'est pas tip top.

Au niveau du choix de ta config Nicolas j'pense que c'est une bonne configuration pour un Hackintosh, tu devrais pas être embêté avec des soucis de compatibilité


----------



## bonnepoire (25 Juillet 2016)

Flowww a dit:


> Fractal fait aussi des boitiers au design assez sobre. Je me suis prit le Define R5 Blackout edition pour mon hackintosh.


En effet je l'avais aussi repéré mais il fait grand. J'ai plus l'habitude. J'avais lu des critiques sur la qualité du plastique et ça m'a refroidi.


----------



## nicolasf (25 Juillet 2016)

Si jamais vous ne suivez pas les actus du site (pas bien !), nous venons de publier une deuxième partie, avec la liste des composants et quelques explications.

À retrouver à cette adresse : http://www.macg.co/mac/2016/07/monter-un-hackintosh-choix-des-composants-95027


----------



## bonnepoire (25 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Si jamais vous ne suivez pas les actus du site (pas bien !), nous venons de publier une deuxième partie, avec la liste des composants et quelques explications.
> 
> À retrouver à cette adresse : http://www.macg.co/mac/2016/07/monter-un-hackintosh-choix-des-composants-95027


Justement. Votre i5 coûte le prix d'un i7-4790k 4.4ghz sur Amazon.fr


----------



## nicolasf (25 Juillet 2016)

bonnepoire a dit:


> Justement. Votre i5 coûte le prix d'un i7-4790k 4.4ghz sur Amazon.fr



Sauf erreur, ce n'est pas du tout un processeur Skylake ?


----------



## HandzUp (25 Juillet 2016)

Pas la même archi entre le i7 4790k (chipsets: H97, Z97) et le i5 6600 (chipsets: Z170, H170). Pas de support de la DDR4 de plus avec le 4790k, en terme d'evolutivité ca va se compliqué dans les 2 années qui vont venir si on repart sur du Z97


----------



## bonnepoire (25 Juillet 2016)

Effectivement je n'avais pas vu que la config était en DDR4. Autant pour moi.


----------



## bibifock (25 Juillet 2016)

hello, article interessant qui formalise et concatene pas mal d info dispersees un peu partout sur le net.
Je me suis adonne aux hackintosh a plusieurs reprises depuis de nombreuses annees avec plus ou moins de reussite.
Mon avis personnel sur le besoin d evolutivite est assez tranche. Prevoir une configuration permettant d upgrader une partie de ses composants au fil des annees est inutile. Chaque generation de cpu intel necessite - quasiment- un chipset dedie qui apporte souvent son lot de nouveautees non negligeable (nouvelle norme usb, nouveau port pci express ...) ce qui implique que changer un composant central revient a tout changer.
Une seule exception  - la carte graphique. Mais meme les cartes recentes fonctionnent dans les vieux bousins - actuellement - Apres prendre une gtx960 uniquement pour un ecran 4k ou 5k semble -un chouilla- surdimentionne.

J ai hate de lire la suite


----------



## Saint-Jey (25 Juillet 2016)

bibifock a dit:


> hello, article interessant qui formalise et concatene pas mal d info dispersees un peu partout sur le net.
> Je me suis adonne aux hackintosh a plusieurs reprises depuis de nombreuses annees avec plus ou moins de reussite.
> Mon avis personnel sur le besoin d evolutivite est assez tranche. Prevoir une configuration permettant d upgrader une partie de ses composants au fil des annees est inutile. Chaque generation de cpu intel necessite - quasiment- un chipset dedie qui apporte souvent son lot de nouveautees non negligeable (nouvelle norme usb, nouveau port pci express ...) ce qui implique que changer un composant central revient a tout changer.
> Une seule exception  - la carte graphique. Mais meme les cartes recentes fonctionnent dans les vieux bousins - actuellement - Apres prendre une gtx960 uniquement pour un ecran 4k ou 5k semble -un chouilla- surdimentionne.
> ...



Je suis presque entièrement d'accord avec ton post.
En effet, changer de chipset revient à changer 75% du hackintosh, ce qui représente un coût non négligeable.
Par contre, que c'est bon de pouvoir ajouter de la RAM (64go quand même ça commence à causer pour le futur) des disques à profusion, etc. Le changement de carte graphique a ceci d'intéressant que la puissance des processeurs n'évolue presque plus (sérieusement, quand on regarde les courbes d'évolution de l'histoire des core iX, on est loin de l'exponentielle) donc on peut garder très longtemps un hackintosh à jour avec des performances de premier ordre.

Le seul point avec lequel je suis en désaccord, c'est le dernier. Si tu veux de la 5k (en même temps, tu dois avoir 2 écrans sur le marché), il te faut 2 ports display port. Et mis à part en choisissant une carte type GTX960, tu es marron...


----------



## bibifock (25 Juillet 2016)

Saint-Jey a dit:


> Je suis presque entièrement d'accord avec ton post.
> En effet, changer de chipset revient à changer 75% du hackintosh, ce qui représente un coût non négligeable.
> Par contre, que c'est bon de pouvoir ajouter de la RAM (64go quand même ça commence à causer pour le futur) des disques à profusion, etc. Le changement de carte graphique a ceci d'intéressant que la puissance des processeurs n'évolue presque plus (sérieusement, quand on regarde les courbes d'évolution de l'histoire des core iX, on est loin de l'exponentielle) donc on peut garder très longtemps un hackintosh à jour avec des performances de premier ordre.
> 
> Le seul point avec lequel je suis en désaccord, c'est le dernier. Si tu veux de la 5k (en même temps, tu dois avoir 2 écrans sur le marché), il te faut 2 ports display port. Et mis à part en choisissant une carte type GTX960, tu es marron...



yes j avais zappe le coup du double DP, ceci dit, d ici a ce que la 5k soit generalisee et en double ecran ... la 960 sera obsolete , peut etre pas uniquement sur le plan des perfs mais aussi celles de la conso electrique


----------



## nicolasf (25 Juillet 2016)

bibifock a dit:


> Mon avis personnel sur le besoin d evolutivite est assez tranche. Prevoir une configuration permettant d upgrader une partie de ses composants au fil des annees est inutile. Chaque generation de cpu intel necessite - quasiment- un chipset dedie qui apporte souvent son lot de nouveautees non negligeable (nouvelle norme usb, nouveau port pci express ...) ce qui implique que changer un composant central revient a tout changer.



On garde au moins le boîtier, la carte graphique, l'alimentation, le stockage, le ventirad… Mais en effet, le prix est essentiellement réparti sur la carte-mère et le processeur.

De toute manière, je n'envisage pas de changements majeurs avant plusieurs années. Sauf en cas de souci ou d'erreur de jugement de ma part, ce que j'espère avoir évité.

C'est aussi pour ça que je prends un CPU peut-être un gros, et une carte-mère un peu haut de gamme. On pourrait facilement faire des économies, mais j'espère avoir la paix plus longtemps ainsi.


----------



## HandzUp (25 Juillet 2016)

Après de manière plus générale personnellement je ne change jamais mon combo CPU/ Carte Mère tous les ans non plus, et j'ai aussi tendance a prendre un CPU Haut de Gamme afin de ralonger le temps avant l'upgrade qui est d'environ 5 ans pour ma part.

Des amis tournent encore sur des configs basées sur des i7-920, et en sont toujours aussi satisfaits hormis la Carte Graphique qu'ils ont changés afin de faire tourner des jeux plus récents.


----------



## arobasefr (25 Juillet 2016)

HandzUp a dit:


> Des amis tournent encore sur des configs basées sur des i7-920, et en sont toujours aussi satisfaits hormis la Carte Graphique qu'ils ont changés afin de faire tourner des jeux plus récents.



Je confirme !
Ma config ( GA EX58-UD5) date déjà d'octobre 2009....
J'ai changé mon proc. i7-920 pour un Xeon 3680 il y a deux ans et ma carte graphique pour un GTX 970 il y a un an. Et je tourne bien avec la dernière macOS 10.12 Beta 2.
*Geekbench 3.4.1: 64k sc 2739 et mc-16033

Bon courage avec le montage de ton hackintosh !*


----------



## johnios (25 Juillet 2016)

le budget a été dépassé mais il n'y a pas de carte dédiée sur un mac mini


----------



## gpsot (25 Juillet 2016)

pour diminuer les prix, il suffit d'aller voir en l'Allemagne où l'électronique est souvent moins cher.
pour le ssd ce que je trouve dommage c'est la garantie de 3 ans ce qui est peu en comparaison avec la concurrence (5 ans en moyenne).
Pourquoi la 960GTX et pas la 970 plus efficiente en terme de calcul pour export photo, videos,...  ? en neuf ce sera plus cher, mais prix équivalent en occas ( https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/991671941.htm?ca=1_s ).


----------



## nicolasf (25 Juillet 2016)

johnios a dit:


> le budget a été dépassé mais il n'y a pas de carte dédiée sur un mac mini



Évidemment, sans compter le processeur plus récent, la RAM en quantité, le disque dur en plus d'un SSd…


----------



## nicolasf (25 Juillet 2016)

gpsot a dit:


> Pourquoi la 960GTX et pas la 970 plus efficiente en terme de calcul pour export photo, videos,... ? en neuf ce sera plus cher, mais prix équivalent en occas



Par simplicité essentiellement, on va rester sur des composants neufs et achetés sur une seule boutique.


----------



## BlueG3 (25 Juillet 2016)

bonsoir
j'espère que tu as bien pris en compte la remarque dans mon mail
a savoir prendre des barettes memoires low profile !

en français
http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/ac...66-test-be-quiet-silent-base-600.html?start=1
http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1954/test-boitier-be-quiet-silent-base-600-window.html
et la video en français





attention il a retenu une GTX 950 ( et non une 960 ou 970 GTX )

elles ne se valent pas toutes entre elles  il faut donc parfois aller dans les taux de panne
( petit rappel effectué tous les trimestres )

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/947-1/taux-retour-composants-14.html


----------



## nicolasf (25 Juillet 2016)

BlueG3 a dit:


> j'espère que tu as bien pris en compte la remarque dans mon mail
> a savoir prendre des barettes memoires low profile !



Ça ne m'inquiète pas trop, peut-être à tort. Je sais que le ventilateur peut être monté en cas de besoin, et je n'ai besoin que de deux slots pour le moment.

J'avais prévu ça comme RAM, je pense que ce sont des basses, mais je n'ai pas vraiment de point de repère… 
http://amzn.to/2a8Kx9U


----------



## BlueG3 (25 Juillet 2016)

et regarde ces photos sur le montage 
http://www.conseil-config.com/2014/test-quiet-dark-rock-pro-3/

si c'est trop proche , tu ne pourra pas laisser les barettes trop proches du radiateurs
pour cette carte tu doit utiliser slot 1 et 3 ou slot 2 et 4 ( de préférence )
==> en esperant que le radiateur ne deborde pas trop a droite ...


----------



## nicolasf (25 Juillet 2016)

BlueG3 a dit:


> et regarde ces photos sur le montage
> http://www.conseil-config.com/2014/test-quiet-dark-rock-pro-3/
> 
> si c'est trop proche , tu ne pourra pas laisser les barettes trop proches du radiateurs
> ...



Je n'ai pas choisi ce gros modèle, mais le "petit" (pas pro). Donc ça règle une partie du problème…


----------



## guymauve (25 Juillet 2016)

Tu espères avoir autant de silence qu'avec un iMac ou un macmini ? Ca m'intrigue cette histoire de silence absolu et de ventirad


----------



## Phil999 (25 Juillet 2016)

bonnepoire a dit:


> En effet je l'avais aussi repéré mais il fait grand. J'ai plus l'habitude. J'avais lu des critiques sur la qualité du plastique et ça m'a refroidi.



Moi j'ai pris un Bitfenix Pandora: http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/45/IMG0045579.jpg Je l'ai pris en gris.
C'est une tour moyenne qui n'accepte que des Micro-ATX ou Nano-ATX.
Moi aussi je suis très sensible au design, et je trouve que celui-ci est très réussi.


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2016)

guymauve a dit:


> Tu espères avoir autant de silence qu'avec un iMac ou un macmini ? Ca m'intrigue cette histoire de silence absolu et de ventirad



Silence absolu, non. Mais en usage normal, j'espère ne pas le remarquer. Sachant que ce sera plus facile qu'un iMac ou Mac mini, puisqu'il sera sous la table, loin de mes oreilles donc. 

Mon pari, c'est qu'une tour bien ventilée peut être plus silencieuse qu'un Mac Mini ou un iMac en charge. La température ne devrait jamais monter autant et les ventilateurs sont beaucoup plus gros, ils devraient apporter beaucoup plus d'air, même  sans tourner vite. 

Alors que les deux Mac doivent compenser leur petite taille par des ventilateurs qui tournent très vite et donc par du bruit assez net en charge. On verra ce que ça donne, mais voilà l'idée.


----------



## HandzUp (26 Juillet 2016)

Ça se défend, mon iMac 27" Mid 2011 fait le bruit d'un avion en ce moment a cause des chaleurs ^^

Niveau ventilateurs Noctua fait une bonne gamme de ventilateurs et ils sont plutôt silencieux


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2016)

HandzUp a dit:


> Niveau ventilateurs Noctua fait une bonne gamme de ventilateurs et ils sont plutôt silencieux



Ils étaient aussi dans ma short-list, mais je me suis dis que j'allais faire confiance à be quiet!. On verra ce que ça donne…


----------



## akalogik (26 Juillet 2016)

Be quiet PWM + réglage sur "silence" dans le bios = AUCUN bruits.

Tellement efficace que j'ai viré les ventilateurs de ma 780ti pour coller des 12cm Be quiet. Même en burn elle est tout juste audible.

Pour le reste noctua c'est du très bon aussi mais plus cher, et sur tout leur rad que j'ai acheté aucun n'est PWM. Et puis leur ventilateurs sont laid


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2016)

akalogik a dit:


> Be quiet PWM + réglage sur "silence" dans le bios = AUCUN bruits.



On peut régler ça dans le BIOS ?


(Oui, j'ai encore à apprendre sur la partie post-montage… )


En tout cas, le ventilateur associé au ventirad est PWM, donc j'espère qu'il sera parfaitement calme en usage normal.


----------



## HandzUp (26 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Ils étaient aussi dans ma short-list, mais je me suis dis que j'allais faire confiance à be quiet!. On verra ce que ça donne…



Be Quiet c'est pas mal aussi


----------



## akalogik (26 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> On peut régler ça dans le BIOS ?
> 
> 
> (Oui, j'ai encore à apprendre sur la partie post-montage… )
> ...



Yep on peut, mais surtout on dois régler le bios sur "silent", si tu veux une machine sans bruit. La carte mère se régulera toute seule selon les T° CPU.
C'est ultra simple à mettre en place hein, juste à changer 2 paramètres dans le bios.


Ma config = asus X99 + i7 5820k et son dark rock pro 3 + 16go DDR4 + 780ti

1 ssd 500go sous Win10 + 1ssd 1To sous OSX Yosemite.

Tout ça dans un G5. J'adore vraiment cette machine ça tourne au poil.


----------



## petaire_ (26 Juillet 2016)

Tu sais si ta GTC960 marche Out of the box ? Elle me paraît bien récente pour être supportée correctement par macOS...


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2016)

petaire_ a dit:


> Tu sais si ta GTC960 marche Out of the box ? Elle me paraît bien récente pour être supportée correctement par macOS...



Oui, normalement pas de soucis, Nvidia fournit des drivers. C'est la dernière génération (1060 et compagnie) qui pose encore problème.


----------



## HandzUp (26 Juillet 2016)

Pour l'usage que tu vas en avoir cela sert a rien de partir sur une GTX Série 1000 dans touts les cas


----------



## guymauve (26 Juillet 2016)

Il faut avoir de gros besoin de puissance pour partir sur un hackintoh à la base. Sinon autant investir dans un mac mini.

Mais je comprends ceux qui virtualisent, font de la vidéo ou de la 3D passent vers du hackintosh.


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2016)

guymauve a dit:


> Il faut avoir de gros besoin de puissance pour partir sur un hackintoh à la base. Sinon autant investir dans un mac mini.


ou simplement en avoir pour son argent.


----------



## polyzargone (26 Juillet 2016)

petaire_ a dit:


> Tu sais si ta GTC960 marche Out of the box ? Elle me paraît bien récente pour être supportée correctement par macOS...





nicolasf a dit:


> Oui, normalement pas de soucis, Nvidia fournit des drivers. C'est la dernière génération (1060 et compagnie) qui pose encore problème.



Euh attention tout de même ! Les GTX à base de Maxwell (dont la 960) ne fonctionnent pas "Out of the box" !

Tant que tu n'as pas installé ces fameux webdrivers, il faudra utiliser un bootflag pour démarrer (nv_disable=1 en l'occurrence). Et donc, elle ne fonctionnera pas nativement *au moment de l'installation de macOS* ni au premier démarrage !

Par ailleurs, il faudra faire attention lors des MÀJ système (même une simple MÀJ de sécurité) qu'une version compatible des webdrivers est disponible même si en général, c'est assez rapide (environ 24h) .

Il y a heureusement des moyens de s'en sortir en cas d'oubli mais c'est une chose à savoir .


----------



## petaire_ (26 Juillet 2016)

Donc attends polyzargone tu veux dire que juste avec un nv_disable tu auras un affichage ? Ou tu dois quand meme faire un switch sur ton GPU intégré pour installer ta CG ? Je sais qu'avec une carte pas compatible j'en avais bien chié du coup ça me refroidit pour upgrader ma CG mais si tu me dis que ça suffit alors je vais chez ldlc dès ce soir !

D'ailleurs pourquoi ne pas choisir du NVMe à la place du SSD ? Le gain est franchement pas dégueu...

edit : après la vraie question c'est aussi, est-ce que j'ai interet à changer ma 660GTX vers une 960 non OOB ? Un vrai gain au niveau de la puissance ?


----------



## polyzargone (26 Juillet 2016)

petaire_ a dit:


> Donc attends polyzargone tu veux dire que juste avec un nv_disable tu auras un affichage ? Ou tu dois quand meme faire un switch sur ton GPU intégré pour installer ta CG ? Je sais qu'avec une carte pas compatible j'en avais bien chié du coup ça me refroidit pour upgrader ma CG mais si tu me dis que ça suffit alors je vais chez ldlc dès ce soir !



Absolument !

Le bootflag *nv_disable=1*, comme son nom l'indique, sert à désactiver les kexts Nvidia. L'affichage est alors possible mais sans aucune accélération graphique. Pour l'installation, ça ne pose pas de problème (c'est juste l'interface de l'installeur de macOS qui va ramer ) et ça peut également servir à démarrer quand même dans le cas où justement, les webdrivers ne sont plus compatibles avec la version installée de macOS.

Donc oui, tu peux tout à fait laisser ta CG branchée sans passer par l'iGPU Intel pour l'installation *et* la post-installation (le temps d'installer les webdrivers en fait ou de les mettre à jour ou bien encore, de les trafiquer) .



petaire_ a dit:


> D'ailleurs pourquoi ne pas choisir du NVMe à la place du SSD ? Le gain est franchement pas dégueu...



Je vais peut-être dire une ânerie mais il me semble que les disques NVMe ne sont pas tous bien reconnus par OS X et/ou par Clover et qu'il existe un risque de corruption des données non négligeable.

Voir ici.


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2016)

petaire_ a dit:


> D'ailleurs pourquoi ne pas choisir du NVMe à la place du SSD ? Le gain est franchement pas dégueu...



J'aimerais bien, mais c'est carrément hors budget et comme le dit @polyzargone, il y a encore quelques soucis de stabilité. Donc autant rester prudent.

******​
Sinon, je suis en train de réfléchir pour baisser légèrement le prix et obtenir une configuration à 1200 €. Deux changements : un disque dur un petit peu plus petit (3 To pour environ 100 €), et surtout une carte mère moins chère, soit une Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P pour rester sur le même chipset, soit une Gigabyte GA-H170-D3HP avec un chipset qui conviendrait aussi largement. Dans les deux cas, ces carte-mère coûtent 50 € de moins, en gros.

Entre les deux, il y a pas mal de petites différences, mais la plus significative pour le Hackintosh concerne l'Ethernet : puce Intel pour la H170-D3HP, puce Realtek pour la Z170-HD3P. _A_ _priori, _la puce Intel est préférable, mais je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un problème.

Un avis sur ce changement ?


PS : et puisque Crucial a présenté de nouveaux SSD, on va essayer d'en profiter aussi, si possible. Le prix serait le même et j'aurais 25 Go de plus, c'est toujours bon à prendre.


----------



## petaire_ (26 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> J'aimerais bien, mais c'est carrément hors budget et comme le dit @polyzargone, il y a encore quelques soucis de stabilité. Donc autant rester prudent.
> 
> ******​
> Sinon, je suis en train de réfléchir pour baisser légèrement le prix et obtenir une configuration à 1200 €. Deux changements : un disque dur un petit peu plus petit (3 To pour environ 100 €), et surtout une carte mère moins chère, soit une Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P pour rester sur le même chipset, soit une Gigabyte GA-H170-D3HP avec un chipset qui conviendrait aussi largement. Dans les deux cas, ces carte-mère coûtent 50 € de moins, en gros.
> ...




Moi d'expérience sur deux GA j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les realteks... Mais j'ai jamais testé Intel du coup.


----------



## polyzargone (26 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Entre les deux, il y a pas mal de petites différences, mais la plus significative pour le Hackintosh concerne l'Ethernet : puce Intel pour la H170-D3HP, puce Realtek pour la Z170-HD3P. _A_ _priori, _la puce Intel est préférable, mais je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un problème.



Mais t'as lu ça où que les chipsets Ethernet posaient problème ?

Parce que que ce soit du Intel ou du Reaktek, j'ai rien lu (ni même fait l'expérience) concernant ça… L'Ethernet, c'est vraiment pas le plus problématique sur un Hackintosh et à moins de choisir une carte-mère très très exotique, tu peux être tranquille . Il y a toujours un kext pour ça contrairement à l'audio .

PS : la Z170-HD3P a un codec ALC887 qui fonctionne parfaitement sur Hackintosh (j'ai le même sur ma H97-HD3). La H170-D3HP, c'est du AL1150 et celui-là en revanche (mais je peux me tromper), il est plus capricieux.


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Mais t'as lu ça où que les chipsets Ethernet posaient problème ?



Je ne crois pas l'avoir lu, c'est une info qu'on m'avait transmise directement. Mais j'ai l'impression que les deux conviennent, en effet.



polyzargone a dit:


> a H170-D3HP, c'est du AL1150 et celui-là en revanche (mais je peux me tromper), il est plus capricieux.



Tous les modèles haut de gamme ont cette puce-là, et apparemment ça marche bien. Mais c'est un argument de plus en faveur du H170… même si en ce moment, elle n'est pas en stock sur Amazon, et ça c'est un problème.


----------



## petaire_ (26 Juillet 2016)

Alors par contre je conseille vraiment un chipset d'ethernet qui marche OOB, parce que c'est quand même vital pour la maintenance et la post-install de pas galérer avec des clefs et un autre poste...


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2016)

petaire_ a dit:


> Alors par contre je conseille vraiment un chipset d'ethernet qui marche OOB, parce que c'est quand même vital pour la maintenance et la post-install de pas galérer avec des clefs et un autre poste...



Mais ça existe vraiment ? J'ai vu des pilotes pour les puces Intel.


----------



## polyzargone (26 Juillet 2016)

petaire_ a dit:


> Alors par contre je conseille vraiment un chipset d'ethernet qui marche OOB, parce que c'est quand même vital pour la maintenance et la post-install de pas galérer avec des clefs et un autre poste...





nicolasf a dit:


> Mais ça existe vraiment ? J'ai vu des pilotes pour les puces Intel.



Le seul et unique cas où j'ai vu de l'Ethernet en natif sur un Hackintosh, c'est ici et sur cette CM : Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H

Il semble que le AppleIntelI210Ethernet.kext suporte le(s) chipset(s).

Étonnant mais bon, c'est tout de même extrêmement rare .


----------



## Phil999 (26 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> J'aimerais bien, mais c'est carrément hors budget et comme le dit @polyzargone
> 
> Entre les deux, il y a pas mal de petites différences, mais la plus significative pour le Hackintosh concerne l'Ethernet : puce Intel pour la H170-D3HP, puce Realtek pour la Z170-HD3P. _A_ _priori, _la puce Intel est préférable, mais je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un problème.
> 
> Un avis sur ce changement ?



J'ai une Gigabyte Z97m-D3H, l'ethernet est une puce Realtek. Aucun problème, Multibeast El Capitan possède les kext adéquats pour le faire fonctionner sans soucis, de même pour l'audio (Realtek ALC892).


----------



## edenpulse (26 Juillet 2016)

Pour les intéressés, j'ai écris un petit article sur un retour d'expérience sur le Hackintosh, 1 an et demi plus tard. 
Je vous invite à le découvrir ici : http://blog.edenpulse.com/retour-dexperience-hackintosh-2/


----------



## nicolasf (26 Juillet 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> Pour les intéressés, j'ai écris un petit article sur un retour d'expérience sur le Hackintosh, 1 an et demi plus tard.
> Je vous invite à le découvrir ici : http://blog.edenpulse.com/retour-dexperience-hackintosh-2/



Retour très encourageant, sauf pour le son. J'espère y arriver, d'autant que j'ai utilisé le DAC USB que tu cites a une époque. Il est très bien, mais j'aimerais autant utiliser la puce dédiée au son de la carte mère. 

Petite question à propos du silence : comment gères tu les disques dur ? J'aime l'idée d'avoir pas mal de stockage en interne, mais je ne sais pas si avoir un disque bien audible me plait bien.


----------



## edenpulse (26 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Retour très encourageant, sauf pour le son. J'espère y arriver, d'autant que j'ai utilisé le DAC USB que tu cites a une époque. Il est très bien, mais j'aimerais autant utiliser la puce dédiée au son de la carte mère.
> 
> Petite question à propos du silence : comment gères tu les disques dur ? J'aime l'idée d'avoir pas mal de stockage en interne, mais je ne sais pas si avoir un disque bien audible me plait bien.



Ma tour est très bien insonorisée de base, ce qui est définitivement agréable. Concernant le stockage, j'ai 4 SSD, et 2 HDD. Les 2 HDD ne tournant pas tout le temps, vu que ce sont des disques de Backup, ou dédiés à du stockage de masse / archive. Mais je ne les entends pas.
Concernant le son, ce n'est que du comfort. J'ai très bien réussi à le faire fonctionner rapidement  pas vraiment de soucis à se faire. C'est juste un peu embêtant.


----------



## roms.nc (27 Juillet 2016)

Bon, ben moi cela m'as motivé à me monté un petit hackintosh aussi mais basé sur un mac mini.

Ma difficulté sera que je vis à Nouméa et qu'amazon france ou US n'expédie pas matos informatique chez nous, donc je passerais par un service de renvoi au US dans un état sans taxes puis paierais mes 40% de frais et taxes sur le matériel et les frais d'envoi...

ma situation actuelle, un macbook pro retina 2015 13" i5/8GB/512GB SSD + dock thunderbolt 1 ELGATO +  un écran ASUS VX279H (dont la résolution ne me convient pas mais pour l'instant c'est pas le sujet) + clavier filaire apple avec pavé numérique + magic mouse 2.

Niveau performance pas de souci à ce jour, non le truc c'est que depuis 2012 et la vente de mon imac 24, j'ai toujours bossé uniquement sur macbook pro retina 13, celui de 2012 et celui de 2015 ensuite, en mode portable, sans souris, ni clavier ni écran.

mais à partir du mois prochain, je vais bosser depuis la maison 2 jours par semaine, d'où l'achat de l'écran et du dock/clavier/souris, et ça marche bien.

Sauf que depuis mon macbook ne décolle plus du bureau, reste donc branché H24 (et que la batterie aimera pas sur le long terme...), que les rares fois où mon épouse à besoin du laptop car son ipad ne convient pas pour sa tache en vue, forcément je bosse sur le bureau, cette situation va s'intensifier car elle s'arrête de bosse début septembre pour travailler sur son projet.

Donc j'ai besoin d'une seconde machine, pas forcément envie de racheter un second macbook neuf, pas envie d'un pc windows non plus, et quand au mac mini, quite à avoir une machine de bureau, pas envie d'un truc moins performant que le MBP13 retina...

Globalement, j'aimerais au minimum cette config quite à s'embêter :




​Mais tant qu'à faire, avoir un second emplacement disque pour mettre un disque de sauvegarde intégré (même si j'ai déjà un syno DS214Play qui accueille time machine, je préfère prévenir que guérir.

au pire pour faire baisser la note, je pourrais récupérer un SSD Samsung 840 EVO de 250 GB d'un ancien PC du bureau et ne mettre qu'un HDD 2.5 de 500 GB à 7 200 trs dans le second emplacement en stockage d'archives.

le boitier sera forcément plus grand, mais je veux tant que faire se peut rester dans un encombrement et un silence similaire au mac mini/NUC & co.

niveau connectique, j'aimerais avoir la même chose ou presque que le mac mini :



et niveau connectivité, j'aimerais vraiment conservé le wifi AC (le bureau n'est qu'à 3 Mètres du modem gibabit et de la borne airport extreme à jour , mais pour le principe, le but est d'avoir un équivalent au mac mini) et le bluetooth pour ma souris principalement.. ET que handoff et messages fonctionnent !!

et niveau graphique, si je pouvais avoir l'équivalent de l'iris, ce sera déjà bien.

Pour l'audio, il faut que l'audio HDMI fonctionne, ainsi que le jack.

je vais creuser du côté de ce qu'as déjà fait snazzy : http://snazzylabs.com/article/skylake-mac-mini-hackintosh/ et du côté de tonymacx86.

je vous tiendrais au courant de mes recherches, si d'autres ont déjà fait la même chose et ont des astuces je suis preneur.

Une belle journée à tous, et une petite bise du pacifique sud ;-)

PS : bien sûr si je n'arrives pas à réunir toutes ces conditions, où que l'on finit à 100$ du prix d'achat du mac mini CTO... j'abandonnerais le projet...


----------



## polyzargone (27 Juillet 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> Pour les intéressés, j'ai écris un petit article sur un retour d'expérience sur le Hackintosh, 1 an et demi plus tard.
> Je vous invite à le découvrir ici : http://blog.edenpulse.com/retour-dexperience-hackintosh-2/



Salut !

J'aurais juste une question concernant ton installation. Tu dis "Les drivers audio doivent être réinstallés / repatchés à chaque mise à jour du système et la stabilité n’est pas vraiment au rendez-vous."

Tu n'utilises pas de patchs Clover pour ça ? Parce que normalement, il n'y a rien à réinstaller ni à repatcher après chaque MÀJ…

C'est bien une Gigabyte Z97-D3H avec un codec ALC1150 ?


----------



## petaire_ (27 Juillet 2016)

Bah nan c'est pas si rare, j'ai une vieile Z87X-UD3H et le chip est reconnu direct. J'ai juste besoin de multibeast pour le son. 

Si ton boitier est bien insonorisé, tes disques durs seront montés sur un système antivibration tu les entendras pas. Ca marche très bien chez moi et le silence est ma priorité dans ma config.


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2016)

roms.nc a dit:


> Bon, ben moi cela m'as motivé à me monté un petit hackintosh aussi mais basé sur un mac mini.



Bonne nouvelle, tiens nous au courant !



petaire_ a dit:


> Si ton boitier est bien insonorisé, tes disques durs seront montés sur un système antivibration tu les entendras pas.



J'ai choisi des WD Blue (successeurs des Green) exprès, et le boîtier est fourni avec un système de fixation censé limiter les vibrations. On verra ce que ça donne !


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2016)

Nous avons pris un peu de retard sur la commande, mais nous devrions le faire aujourd'hui ou demain.

Suite à la publication de l'article, j'ai eu quelques retours qui m'ont amené à hésiter sur les choix des composants. À l'arrivée, je ne touche à rien, sauf à la carte-mère : je vais plutôt partir sur la Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 qui a les mêmes caractéristiques dans l'ensemble et qui est un peu moins chère (environ 150 € au lieu de 180). C'est pas une différence énorme, mais…

Un autre argument en sa faveur : un guide détaillé sur les forums de tonymacx86, je gagnerai du temps pour l'installation.

La liste a été mise à jour sur Google Docs.


----------



## Lufffy447 (27 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Nous avons pris un peu de retard sur la commande, mais nous devrions le faire aujourd'hui ou demain.
> 
> Suite à la publication de l'article, j'ai eu quelques retours qui m'ont amené à hésiter sur les choix des composants. À l'arrivée, je ne touche à rien, sauf à la carte-mère : je vais plutôt partir sur la Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD3 qui a les mêmes caractéristiques dans l'ensemble et qui est un peu moins chère (environ 150 € au lieu de 180). C'est pas une différence énorme, mais…
> 
> ...



Tiens Nicolas ça peut t'intéresser 
https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/...romo-ex-pure-power-9-500w-cm-80-silver/247917


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2016)

Lufffy447 a dit:


> Tiens Nicolas ça peut t'intéresser
> https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/...romo-ex-pure-power-9-500w-cm-80-silver/247917



Intéressant en effet, mais je crois que l'on va s'en tenir à Amazon (plus simple s'il faut renvoyer pour une raison ou une autre). Merci en tout cas !


----------



## toptophe (27 Juillet 2016)

roms.nc a dit:


> Bon, ben moi cela m'as motivé à me monté un petit hackintosh aussi mais basé sur un mac mini



Oui tiens nous au courant !! J'ai un mac mini 2,1  sous la tv et je voudrais donc bien le remplacer à (court/moyen) terme par quelque chose de performant, évolutif, pas trop cher... mais surtout peu encombrant !


----------



## lepantoine (27 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour à tous 


Alors voila, il y a à peut près 2 mois d'ici je me suis lancé dans le montage et l'installation d'un hackintosh. Étant utilisateur Apple depuis mon plus jeune âge (3ans, merci papa) je n'ai jamais vraiment pu lâcher la pomme. Ayant déjà un macbook pro retina 15" je souhaitait monter un petit serveur à la maison pour stocker tous les fichier de la famille. Au fur et à mesure de mes recherches j'ai fini par aboutir à l'idée de me monter un Hackintosh qui me servirai de serveur. Celui-ci ce trouvant dans ma chambre, il fallait qu'il soit silencieux. Et vu mon faible budget il me fallait une config pas trop chère et j'ai donc lancé mes recherches. Je vous l'avoue sur 2 mois ma config à pas mal bougée et je vais faire de mon mieux pour parler un peu de mes périples.


Au début, cette machine ne devant servir que de serveur j'étais partit sur un processeur celeron. Le moins cher : le Celeron G1820 qui coutait à peine 40€. J'ai donc acheté ce petit machin et une carte graphique pas chère prise en charge par OS X : la MSI GT610. Le tout associé à un boitier fractal design défine R5, à une alimentation Be Quiet Power 8 400W, des récupérations de vieux (ou moins vieux) disques dur en 2,5" ou 3,5" et la récupération du SSD d'une vieille machine, 2 barrettes de tram de 4Go. Au final j'avais une machine parfaitement fonctionnelle et vraiment interessante niveau prix (moins de 400€ sans les périphériques bien sure).

Récemment, étant assez satisfait de la stabilité de ma machine (malgré son processeur Celeron), j'ai décidé de la faire évoluer et lui mettant un bon petit I5 4460 et une GTX 750Ti et de changer l'alimentation par une BeQuiet Power 9 (la power 8 était un peut trop bruyante à mon gout). Et voila je me retrouve avec une machine vraiment vraiment intéressante et tout ça pour un prix vachement bien et surtout la possibilité de mettre pas moins de 6 DISQUES DUR/SSD, ce que je ne sais faire avec aucun mac dans la gamme actuelle Apple.


Voici donc ma config :
Carte mère : Gigabyte Z97P-D3 (80€)
Carte graphique : Gigabyte GTX 750Ti OC 2Go (105€)
Processeur : Intel Core i5-4460 (170€)
RAM : 2x4Go Hynix (40€)
Alimentation : BeQuiet Power 9 400W (70€)
Boitier : Fractal Define R5 (100€)
Ventirad : Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (35€)
Stockage : SSD Crucial MX200 750Go pour OS X + HDD 500Go pour Windows 10 + HDD 1To, 640Go, 500Go et 320Go pour le stockage et la sauvegarde.
Écrans : 27" Samsung incurvé T27D590CX en HDMI + Philips 24" dont je n'ai pas la référence exacte en DVI et aussi ma télé en HDMI.
Périphériques : Souris sans fil et sans nom et ancien clavier Apple.


Total (sans périphériques) : +/- 600€ pour une config qui tient vraiment bien la route


Absolument TOUT est fonctionnel ! Le Son, la veille, les USB 2 et 3, il a déjà subit quelques mises à jour de OS X 10.11.3 à 10.11.4 puis aux suivantes sans aucun soucis ! L'installation c'est passées assez bien je vais dire sauf au tout début avec le G1820 ou j'avais la vidéo qui saccadait lorsque je regardait des vidéos en HD sur youtube. J'ai mis les fichiers qu'il fallait pour régler ça et tout fonctionnait parfaitement ! 


J'ai fait 2 petites vidéos pour présenter d'abord mon hackintosh avec le matériel et une deuxième vidéo pour décrire l'installation au cas ou cela pourrais aider quelqu'un :

Présentation : 




Tuto installation : 






Enfin voilaaa 


Si jamais certaines personne ont besoin d'aide n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un petit message et j'essaierai de vous aider 






Sur ce, bon Hackintoshage les Bidouilleurs


----------



## DVP (27 Juillet 2016)

J'ai sauté le pas il y a... 7 ans! (que le temps passe vite...)
A l'époque j'avais fait un article sur mon experience: http://www.macg.co/2009/09/trois-mois-avec-un-hackintosh-56183

7 ans apres, je ne regrette pas mon choix.
La machine a evoluéé (tour Be Quiet Silent Base 800, alim Corsair RM750 , Carte graphique MSI GTX 660, un SSD et un HDD supplementaire, un ecran 4K (configuré en retina) en plus de mon ecran d'origine) et est passé de 10.5 à 10.11 sans souci majeur.
Et si il y a 7 ans c'etait encore de la bidouille pas toujours stable, aujourd'hui tout cela est fini.


----------



## nicolasf (28 Juillet 2016)

Commande des composants effectuée !

J'ai ajouté à la dernière minute un disque dur 2,5 pouces qui servira uniquement de clone du SSD principal. Comme ça en cas de problème, je pourrais repartir plus facilement.

Liste des composants à jour : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1U5_jwSi0sVkBOXRvaguI8Wowo_MmuZd_rEUe9WQBxRQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Commande des composants effectuée !
> 
> J'ai ajouté à la dernière minute un disque dur 2,5 pouces qui servira uniquement de clone du SSD principal. Comme ça en cas de problème, je pourrais repartir plus facilement.
> 
> ...



j'ai le EVO 212 qui est 2x moins cher et qui me refroidi parfaitement mon 6700k à 4,4GHz sans aucun problème !
et en plus, il n'empiète pas sur les barrettes mémoires


----------



## nicolasf (28 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> j'ai le EVO 212 qui est 2x moins cher et qui me refroidi parfaitement mon 6700k à 4,4GHz sans aucun problème !
> et en plus, il n'empiète pas sur les barrettes mémoires



Certes, mais celui que j'ai choisi est très silencieux. Question de priorité.


----------



## guymauve (28 Juillet 2016)

Punaise ça donne envie tout ca. Quel écran sera utilisé ?


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Certes, mais celui que j'ai choisi est très silencieux. Question de priorité.


le mien aussi 
http://media.bestofmicro.com/S/Y/472786/original/all_son_load.jpg
0,2 dB de différence !


----------



## nicolasf (28 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> le mien aussi
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/S/Y/472786/original/all_son_load.jpg
> 0,2 dB de différence !



Ah peut être en effet. Tant pis, j'ai fait confiance à be quiet! et la commande est faite.  

Je préparerai une config alternative moins chère (probablement en dessous de1000 €) et ce ventirad aura toute sa place. 

Merci en tout cas !


----------



## nicolasf (28 Juillet 2016)

guymauve a dit:


> Punaise ça donne envie tout ca. Quel écran sera utilisé ?



À l'origine, je devais utiliser un vieux 30" Dell mais apparemment je vais avoir un 27" tout neuf aussi. Du coup je ne sais pas trop encore, mais je veux deux écrans.


----------



## maverick2001 (28 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Ah peut être en effet. Tant pis, j'ai fait confiance à be quiet! et la commande est faite.
> 
> Je préparerai une config alternative moins chère (probablement en dessous de1000 €) et ce ventirad aura toute sa place.
> 
> Merci en tout cas !



J'ai laissé le ventirad d'origine sur mon 6600 et franchement je ne l'entends pas. Mais je n'ai ps encore eu le temps de le pousser dans ses retranchements


----------



## flotow (29 Juillet 2016)

maverick2001 a dit:


> J'ai laissé le ventirad d'origine sur mon 6600 et franchement je ne l'entends pas. Mais je n'ai ps encore eu le temps de le pousser dans ses retranchements


pour les version k, il n'y a pas de refroidisseur fourni puisque ça dépend de ton overclock.


----------



## maverick2001 (29 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> pour les version k, il n'y a pas de refroidisseur fourni puisque ça dépend de ton overclock.


Oui oui bien-sûr mais la config de Nicolas comporte un 6600 et non un 6600K d'où l'économie potentielle sur la config.


----------



## nicolasf (29 Juillet 2016)

maverick2001 a dit:


> Oui oui bien-sûr mais la config de Nicolas comporte un 6600 et non un 6600K d'où l'économie potentielle sur la config.



C'est une piste intéressante pour la configuration moins chère, en effet.


----------



## flotow (29 Juillet 2016)

maverick2001 a dit:


> Oui oui bien-sûr mais la config de Nicolas comporte un 6600 et non un 6600K d'où l'économie potentielle sur la config.


je m'étais arrêté à la carte mère avec le chipset Z170 et j'en avais déduit qu'il avait pris une version k avec 
pourquoi prendre une Z170 autrement ?!


----------



## nicolasf (29 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> pourquoi prendre une Z170 autrement ?!



Parce que c'était pas beaucoup plus cher (on a payé environ 160 €) et surtout que le modèle équivalent en H170 n'était pas disponible aussi facilement sur Amazon.

Il y avait quelques différences de puces aussi, mais rien d'essentiel. Si le choix avait été plus abondant, j'aurais pris une carte moins haut de gamme sans doute.


----------



## toptophe (29 Juillet 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Je préparerai une config alternative moins chère (probablement en dessous de1000 €) et ce ventirad aura toute sa place.


Cool !! Le Hackintosh a encore de beaux jours donc !!


----------



## BlueG3 (29 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> je m'étais arrêté à la carte mère avec le chipset Z170 et j'en avais déduit qu'il avait pris une version k avec
> pourquoi prendre une Z170 autrement ?!



parce que rien n'empeche plus tard de changer de processeur a un coût moins cher


----------



## CoolMel (29 Juillet 2016)

Expérience intéressante à suivre!
Pour ma part, après une longue hésitation et pour des raisons similaires, je viens de me monter une configuration silencieuse en installant une alimentation Seasonic sans ventilateur, couplée à un Noctua pour le ventirad CPU (un i7-6700K) dans un boîtier basique mini-tour à moins de 50 euros qui me donne quand même accès à 2 ports usb, de l'audio et un lecteur de carte SD en façade.
La machine est quasiment inaudible à l'exception du ventilateur arrière du boîtier qui sera remplacé prochainement par un autre Noctua de 9cm contrôlé par la carte mère.
La dernière étape consistera en l'installation d'une carte graphique GTX 950 'Strix' d'Asus qui présente l'avantage de couper ses ventilateurs quand la machine n'est pas fortement sollicitée.
On est pas loin du confort auditif d'une machine Designed in California et Made in China ;-)


----------



## guymauve (31 Juillet 2016)

Tu as quelques photos ? Pas plus audible qu'un Mac ?


----------



## zyriab (31 Juillet 2016)

Hello there,

Le sujet m’intéresse et j’ai quelques modestes éléments à apporter :

Voici quelques liens qui peuvent être intéressants tant pour le montage du hackintosh que pour l’installation de l’OS X. Le seul pb c’est qu’il faut connaître l’anglais :

-*Bob roche*


http://RocheTechnology.com

Le site contient des vidéos intéressantes : montage complet de différents modèles  y compris un x99, installation de l’OS

-*9to5mac.com*

http://9to5mac.com/2016/03/15/building-an-affordable-hackintosh-guide-tutorial/

De bons conseils hardware et software

-* createthis* sur youtube

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGmXJuTfgrBdaEBZCH9YRbQ
Le site contient des vidéos intéressantes : montage complet d’un Hackintosh avec présentation du matériel, installation de l’OS


- *Hackintoshstore.com*, site de vente hardware  qui recense différents sites dont certains évoqués plus haut

J’ai aussi quelques questions :

- Est-ce que le dissipateur dark rock pro 3 peut aussi être monté sur un processeur et carte mère pour le Hackintosh ? J’ai lu qu’il ne prenait en compte que les plateformes suivantes :

   •   Intel LGA-2011 et LGA-2011V3
   •   Inte LGA-115X
   •   Intel LGA-1366
   •   Intel LGA-775


- Est-ce qu’une gtx 1060 ou 1070 peut être choisie pour le montage d’un Hackintosh?

- Est-ce que le Hackintosh peut subir la limitation de validité pour l’installation d’un OS ?

Merci pour les réponses.


----------



## maverick2001 (31 Juillet 2016)

Ca y est j'ai donc remisé mon iMac et mon hackintosh est devenu ma machine principale. 
J'en parle sur mon blog : http://www.eskuel.net/adieu-le-mac-1546

Ça fait bizarre au début mais au final ca vaut vraiment le coup ;-)


----------



## nicolasf (31 Juillet 2016)

zyriab a dit:


> Est-ce que le dissipateur dark rock pro 3 peut aussi être monté sur un processeur et carte mère pour le Hackintosh ?



Oui, c'est compatible avec tous les chipsets Intel récents, dont Skylake. 



zyriab a dit:


> - Est-ce qu’une gtx 1060 ou 1070 peut être choisie pour le montage d’un Hackintosh?



Non, Nvidia n'a pas encore oublié de pilotes pour ces modèles, il faut attendre.


----------



## nicolasf (1 Août 2016)

Un gros carton est arrivé ce matin au bureau !






Si tout est là suffisamment tôt, on fera peut-être le montage cette semaine, juste avant mon départ. Mais le processeur arrivera sans doute trop tard, donc on attendra probablement mon retour.


----------



## melaure (1 Août 2016)

be quiet n'a pas de boitiers plus compacts ? Deux slots PCI et 3/4 emplacement de DD/Optique suffisent largement ..


----------



## Karamazow (1 Août 2016)

J'ai hâte j'ai hâte de suivre le montage de ce hack ! 

Quand même, quand je pense que nous sommes là, impatients de voir comment réaliser soi-même une machine qu'Apple pourrait produire en 2 coup de cuillère à pot...

Il est loin le temps où j'étais archi fan de la gamme des Macs. 

J'espère plus qu'une seule chose : qu'Apple n'ait pas l'idée de développer un module dans MacOS qui puisse nous bloquer dans ces recherches de faire un ordinateur à notre goût !


----------



## nicolasf (2 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> be quiet n'a pas de boitiers plus compacts ? Deux slots PCI et 3/4 emplacement de DD/Optique suffisent largement ..



Non, c'est le plus petit. Mais la gamme est encore plutôt jeune, j'imagine qu'ils proposeront d'autres formats à l'avenir.


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Non, c'est le plus petit. Mais la gamme est encore plutôt jeune, j'imagine qu'ils proposeront d'autres formats à l'avenir.



J'espère, ce serait sympa de trouver quelque chose un peu plus proche du format du Cube G4


----------



## nicolasf (2 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> J'espère, ce serait sympa de trouver quelque chose un peu plus proche du format du Cube G4



Je n'ai pas testé moi-même, mais ce boîtier revient souvent et même s'il est nettement plus gros qu'un Cube, il s'en rapproche dans l'esprit. 

****

En parlant de boîtier, on a reçu le nôtre aujourd'hui ! Avec le processeur, bizarrement, alors qu'on ne l'attendait pas avant plusieurs jours. Et du coup, c'est la RAM et le SSD qui sont en retard…


----------



## nicolasf (3 Août 2016)

Ça y est, avec la RAM et le SSD, tous les composants essentiels sont arrivés ! Il ne manque que la carte Wi-Fi, mais elle devrait arriver demain et elle n'est pas essentielle.






Du coup, on prévoit un montage demain, juste avant mon départ. L'installation attendra mon retour, à partir du 22 août et si tout va bien, les articles suivront sur MacG juste avant l'actualité brûlante de septembre.

***

Si vous avez des questions concernant le montage, c'est le moment de les poser ! J'essaierai d'y répondre dans l'article, voire dans une vidéo.


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

Salut, je suis en train de voir si je vais me lancer pour un hackintosh. j'aurais une question en ce moment : sur http://www.tonymacx86.com/ je vois qu'il n'y a pas de CPU en-dessus de 350 euros, est-ce que vous pensez que cela poserait problème si je décide de prendre un modèle supérieur, comme par exemple celui là : http://goo.gl/buOxRd. J'habite en Suisse et tout ce qui est achetable depuis Amazon ce n'est pas possible car ils ne livrent pas dans mon pays... du coup je cherche un informaticien qui puisse monter cela dans mon pays


----------



## Aksoul (3 Août 2016)

Ton article fait des émules, je viens de me lancer justement avec ce BitFenix Phenom en mATX et à peu de chose près une configuration similaire à la tienne. Je cherchais un boîtier pas trop moche et silencieux, même si un boîtier sera toujours moche! Dans les boîtiers sympa, il y a la marque jonsbo. rebrandé en cooltek ou ldlc, notamment le umx-3 mais ils sont plutôt dur à trouver et les retours assez rares.
Bon, c'est quand même triste de devoir se monter un hackintosh...!


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2016)

Superbe tout ça, mais tu as vraiment le droit de partir en vacances du coup ? 

Même si le bitphenix est pas trop mal, ce n'est pas encore tout à fait ça. Il va falloir faire un tour du monde des boitiers 

Dommage que le Dune Case n'ait pas marché ... Reste le BitPhenix Prodigy mais un peu ancien.



Tiens je viens de découvrir que sur eBay, on trouve des hacks tout monté. Amusant.


----------



## nicolasf (3 Août 2016)

Petite photo de groupe : 






@melaure je regrette presque. Le mot important reste presque. 

@loungeclaus rien en-dessous de 350 € ? Je ne connais pas tes besoins, mais tu as des processeurs beaucoup moins chers. Celui que j'ai pris coûte environ 200 € par exemple.


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

Je veux me construire un hackintosh uniquement parce qu'il me faudrait des performances pour créer ma musique. J'ai exactement les références qu'il me faudrait, mais je ne sais pas si c'est compatible... est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si je peux utiliser ces composants pour le hackintosh ? :

- Processeur Intel six core I7-6850k 3.6 Ghz
- Carte mère GA-X99-UD5

Si non... soit je me remet à windows (uniquement pour mon fixe), soit je laisse tomber et commence à économiser pour un mac pro


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

mise à jour : le mac pro ne sera pas utile pour mon utilisation, donc cela ne sert à rien d'économiser...


----------



## Phil999 (3 Août 2016)

loungeclaus a dit:


> Je veux me construire un hackintosh uniquement parce qu'il me faudrait des performances pour créer ma musique. J'ai exactement les références qu'il me faudrait, mais je ne sais pas si c'est compatible... est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si je peux utiliser ces composants pour le hackintosh ? :
> 
> - Processeur Intel six core I7-6850k 3.6 Ghz
> - Carte mère GA-X99-UD5
> ...



Prend un processeur et une carte mère (de préférence Gigabyte) sur cette liste: http://tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/july/2016
Point. Na va pas chercher plus loin.


----------



## litobar71 (3 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Du coup, on prévoit un montage demain, juste avant mon départ. L'installation attendra mon retour



Vrai de Vrai ? Même pas une p'tite installe vite faite sur le gaz ? 
J'y crois pas.. ..


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

Phil999 a dit:


> Prend un processeur et une carte mère (de préférence Gigabyte) sur cette liste: http://tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/july/2016
> Point. Na va pas chercher plus loin.



si je prends uniquement ce qui est indiqué sur la liste compatible, est-ce que je peux installer facilement grâce à http://www.multibeast.com/ ? Ou il faut savoir bricoler autre part. En admettant que le pc a été monté par un professionnel avec les composants sur la liste de tonymacx


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

ce qui faut se dire est que les composants sur la liste tony sont de toute façon plus performants qu'un imac dernière génération. pas vrai ?


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

a part ça, est-ce que je rêve où il n'y a pas de carte mère indiquée : http://goo.gl/rBLvsLhttp://goo.gl/rBLvsL


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

du genre Apple ne communique même pas les détails de la carte mère tellement elle est pourrie ?


----------



## toptophe (3 Août 2016)

loungeclaus a dit:


> du genre Apple ne communique même pas les détails de la carte mère tellement elle est pourrie ?


Non c'est juste que c'est propriétaire et pas commercialisé dans le commerce.


----------



## toptophe (3 Août 2016)

loungeclaus a dit:


> est-ce que je peux installer facilement grâce à http://www.multibeast.com/ ? Ou il faut savoir bricoler autre part


C'est un débat qui a eut lieu précédemment : multibeast installe beaucoup de choses pour que cela fonctionne et donc beaucoup de choses inutiles. Savoir ce qui est installé permet de se sortir des situations de blocage lors d'une mise à jour ou autre. Si tu veux quelque chose de "plug and play" achète un Mac officiel


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2016)

loungeclaus a dit:


> du genre Apple ne communique même pas les détails de la carte mère tellement elle est pourrie ?



Apple est le quasiment dernier constructeur à dessiner ses propres cartes mères quand les constructeurs de PC ne font plus que de l'assemblage ...


----------



## nicolasf (3 Août 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> Vrai de Vrai ? Même pas une p'tite installe vite faite sur le gaz ?
> J'y crois pas.. ..



Malheureusement, n'étant pas au bureau vendredi, j'ai peur que l'on n'aura pas le temps d'en faire plus…


----------



## Phil999 (3 Août 2016)

toptophe a dit:


> C'est un débat qui a eut lieu précédemment : multibeast installe beaucoup de choses pour que cela fonctionne et donc beaucoup de choses inutiles. Savoir ce qui est installé permet de se sortir des situations de blocage lors d'une mise à jour ou autre. Si tu veux quelque chose de "plug and play" achète un Mac officiel



Multibeast installe les kext des cases que tu as coché, rien de plus, rien de moins. Si tu cliques sur Audio 1140, il installera les kext adéquat pour faire tourner le son de ta carte mère doté de cette puce. Point barre. 
J'ai tout installé avec Multibeast, aucun soucis.


----------



## Phil999 (3 Août 2016)

loungeclaus a dit:


> si je prends uniquement ce qui est indiqué sur la liste compatible, est-ce que je peux installer facilement grâce à http://www.multibeast.com/ ? Ou il faut savoir bricoler autre part. En admettant que le pc a été monté par un professionnel avec les composants sur la liste de tonymacx



A priori tout fonctionnera, par contre il peut avoir quelques bug. Par exemple moi, après une clean install et après installé tout les kext avec multibeast, j'ai quelques bug comme le son qui disparait lors d'une sortie de vieille ou la résolution bloqué à 1080p... Mais tout ceci, se règle facilement, suffit de chercher sur les forum et tu trouves les solution (faut comprendre l'anglais par contre)


----------



## flotow (3 Août 2016)

loungeclaus a dit:


> est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si je peux utiliser ces composants pour le hackintosh ? :
> 
> - Processeur Intel six core I7-6850k 3.6 Ghz
> - Carte mère GA-X99-UD5



non, le X99 ne fonctionne pas avec Skylake : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGA_1151#Skylake_chipsets
quant à économiser pour un MacPro… uhuh 

enfin, pour faire de la musique, un 6700k (voire un modèle moins puissant) suffira aussi



loungeclaus a dit:


> mise à jour : le mac pro ne sera pas utile pour mon utilisation, donc cela ne sert à rien d'économiser...


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

Oui, l'idée est de ne pas dépenser de l'argent là où il n'y en a pas besoin. Du coup je dois refaire ma liste de tous les composants, pour avoir un pc adéquat à la production de musique. Je vous ferai la liste tout bientôt


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

en fait elle a déjà été faite  mais je suis sûr que je peux optimiser cela, il s'agira donc d'un ordinateur fait pour la prod de musique. que pensez-vous de la liste, est-ce qu'il y aurait quelque chose à optimiser ? 

Ce qu'il me faut : 
- PC silencieux
- bonne vitesse de chargement des instruments virtuels de musique
- lecture sans lags
- composition sans lags

Il faut savoir que j'ai déjà 2 fois : SSD Drive 1.0To G13A05 2.5" SATA CRUCIAL MX200 avec  *Boîtier disque dur 2,5" 7 mm Argent Storeva Arrow Series USB 3.0 UASP*, où en fait actuellement mon imac est booté depuis un des SSD externes (grâce à l'aide d'un forumer), donc à voir si c'est possible de réutiliser cela ou non.

Il reste le moniteur, qui risque d'être cher car il me faudrait quelque chose de 30', ce serait l'idéal, et comme je passe toute la journée 24/7 sur mon ordi, je pense que c'est important d'avoir quelque chose de qualité qui abime moins les yeux qu'un moniteur à 200$. J'ai trouvé ça : FLEXCAN
J'ai oublié de rajouter que je fais aussi de la P.A.O, mais pas d'édition vidéo, uniquement des choses qui ne demandent pas énormément de ressources


----------



## zyriab (3 Août 2016)

Peut-être que tu pourrais baisser un peu l'alim, genre 600-650 w. Personnellement, je ne connaissais pas Be quiet. La présentation du matériel utilisé par  nicolasf m'a donné envie d'en savoir plus.  Le dark rock pro 3 a un très bon classement et se rapproche d'un watercooling Corsair haut de gamme pour moins cher. Pour l'instant, je ne monte pas de Hackintosh, mais c'est sûr que je prendrai du Be quiet.


Sinon, est-ce que les cartes mères Asus Rog peuvent convenir pour un Hackintosh ? Pourquoi mettre surtout du Gygabyte ?


----------



## BlueG3 (3 Août 2016)

bonsoir

@loungclaus :
pour tes besoins en musique , je pense qu'i lfaut bien se renseigner avant ,
soit tu as un besoin qui est géré correctement en solution skylake - carte LG1151 avec des i7 max quad core ( 8 thread max )
soit tu a un besoin réel de plus de 8 threads , et de voir un X99 + i7 hexacore 
http://rochetechnology.com/

le I7 5930K serait sinon une bonne base
par contre pas de retour a ce jour pour les nouveaux I7 
et attention au choix de la carte mère

pour la carte video
une 960 convient pour une résolution de 1080p ( 1920x 1080 )
au dela il faut commencer a voir cote 970 / 980 , les dernieres cartes ne sont pas supportés ( 1060 / 1070 / 1080 ) 
cad souvent pour des ecran de 27pouces ou plus


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

Ca me semble de plus en plus touchy tout ça, en fait je viens d'avoir une idée qui est vraiment bête mais je n'y avais pas pensé ! : je garde mon Imac comme il est, il marche encore bien, et à côté je me construis un pc avec windows 10, pour y installer uniquement mes progs de musique, et travail dessus. Si j'ai besoin du mac pour certaines choses, je n'ai plus qu'à l'alumer et voilàaa  j'ai aussi un macbbook pro à côté pour mes déplacements. Le seul hic est que je ne le revend pas.


----------



## loungeclaus (3 Août 2016)

est-ce quelqu'un connait un forum français ou anglais où les gens parlent uniquement PC ? je souhaiterais demander de l'aide pour la configuration


----------



## nicolasf (4 Août 2016)

Petit mot en mi parcours : le montage s'est bien passé, et il y a de la lumière  !






J'ai largement sur-estimé le temps nécessaire, donc je me lance dans l'installation dès maintenant. Peut-être que j'aurai un hackintosh fonctionnel ce soir !


----------



## litobar71 (4 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> J'ai largement sur-estimé le temps nécessaire, donc je me lance dans l'installation dès maintenant. Peut-être que j'aurai un hackintosh fonctionnel ce soir !



_"*Vite faite sur le gaz"*_


----------



## spooner (4 Août 2016)

Ahhhh quelle bonne idée de nous faire vivre ce grand moment ! 

Je suis comme beaucoup ici dans la même reflexion, je dois acheter un iMac 27" mais j'en ai marre d'attendre une évolution sur le design qui ne vient pas depuis longtemps. J'ai eu un iMac 27" 2010, actuellement le design est quasi identique hormis le fait qu'ils sont fin maintenant et retina.
Du coup je pense me tourner aussi vers un hackintosh avec écran LG 34" 4K. 
Ma config serai plus où ou moins la même qu'ici, avec la carte mère gigabyte gaming 5, cpu i7 6700k, la carte graphique j'ai pas encore choisi je pense aussi prendre le même boîtier le be quiet 600.

Bref j'attend avec impatience la suite des évènements et surtout l'installation. 
D'ailleurs si tu pouvais nous faire un beau tuto de ton expérience d'installation, ça serai parfait pour nous.....et même un partage des config.plist serai le rêve.

Bref bonne chance à tous les débutants dans le hackintosh


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (4 Août 2016)

Intéressé aussi, je vais suivre l'évolution.
Bon courage


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2016)

Les séries K ne sont utiles que si tu fais de l'overclocking. Sinon prendre la série normale moins chère  Voire une série S si vous voulez minimiser la consommation.


Si le montage avait été fait rue Jaboulay, je serais bien passé faire voir ça


----------



## spooner (4 Août 2016)

C'est vrai le K c'est principalement pour l'overclocking, mais le i7 6700 non K est un peu moins cadencé, et pour la faible différence de prix, perso je me dis tant qu'à faire, et puis si un jour je trouve que ça manque un peu de souffle j'essaierai d'overclocker.....


----------



## spooner (4 Août 2016)

Il revient plus ça a pas l'air si facile que ça....


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2016)

Ou alors il a pris un bon coup de jus et il est inanimé ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (4 Août 2016)

Je dirais plutôt qu'a force de plantage, il a explosé dans le mur


----------



## Flowww (4 Août 2016)

Pas de soucis du tout sur le montage du coup? Mon hackintosh sera mon premier montage pour ma part.


----------



## nicolasf (4 Août 2016)

Bilan première journée : https://twitter.com/nicolasfurno/status/761235764231434240

Pour le son, je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe, j'ai essayé de débuguer tout ça, mais je crois que je fatigue un peu.

La carte WiFi/BT est arrivée dans la journée, du coup je l'ajouterai aussi plus tard. Mais jusque-là, je suis content !

Vous aurez tous les détails dans les futurs articles, mais pas avant deux semaines du coup. Si vous avez des questions d'ici là, j'essaierai d'y répondre.


----------



## zyriab (4 Août 2016)

Un grand merci à toi pour l'expérience que souhaite nous faire partager. 
Juste pour info, est-ce que tu as fait un mix entre multibeast et clover ?


----------



## nicolasf (4 Août 2016)

zyriab a dit:


> Un grand merci à toi pour l'expérience que souhaite nous faire partager.
> Juste pour info, est-ce que tu as fait un mix entre multibeast et clover ?



J'ai commencé avec Multibeast mais avec les galères de son, je sais pas si c'était une si bonne idée.


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2016)

Bravo déjà pour ça et profite bien de tes vacances !


----------



## guymauve (5 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Petit mot en mi parcours : le montage s'est bien passé, et il y a de la lumière  !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 110232
> 
> ...



Il y en des ventilos là-dedans.  Ça doit être bruyant non ?


----------



## nicolasf (5 Août 2016)

guymauve a dit:


> Il y en des ventilos là-dedans.  Ça doit être bruyant non ?



Il y a beaucoup de ventilateurs, ils sont gros et donc ils tournent lentement et silencieusement. On verra à l'usage, mais a priori il sera plus silencieux qu'un Mac en charge.


----------



## CoolMel (5 Août 2016)

guymauve a dit:


> Tu as quelques photos ? Pas plus audible qu'un Mac ?



Je rentre de vacances la semaine prochaine et je pourrai poster des photos de ma machine. Je peux cependant confirmer qu'elle est vraiment très peu audible, à l'exception du ventilo arrière qui sera changé par un Noctua PWM dès que possible.

Je pourrai aussi donner quelques conseils sur les étapes de l'installation dans ma configuration, pour ceux que ça intéresse.


----------



## gradou (6 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 110233
> 
> 
> Bilan première journée : https://twitter.com/nicolasfurno/status/761235764231434240
> ...



Pour le son en ce qui me concerne j'ai mis dans EFI--> Clover --> Kexts --> 10.11 : HDMIAudio.kext, VoodooHDA.kext.

Je précise que j'ai sensiblement la même config que toi :

*Carte mere* GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 5  Chipset Intel Z170 - Socket 1151 - DDR4 - SLI/CROSSFIRE - PCIE 16X - SATA3 - USB 3.1 A&C - HDMI - ATX
*
Processeur* INTEL Core i7-6700K 4GHz| 8M

*Carte graphique* GIGABYTE Nvidia Geforce GTX960

*Mémoire DDR4* CORSAIR Vengeance LPX Black 16G(2x8G) 2666MHz CL16 1.2V

*Ventilateur radiateur* Be Quiet DARK ROCK PRO 3 | 7 caloducs | 2 ventilateurs SilentWings 26.1 dB (A) max

*Alimentation *Be Quiet Straight Power 10 80PLUS Gold 500 W

*Boitier* Be Quiet Silent Base 800 noir avec fenêtre  | format ATX - Micro ATX - Mini ITX | 2 USB 3.0 et 2 USB2

Que du plaisir !!

As tu bien vérifié que tes ports USB 3 étaient à la bonne vitesse ? Et à la mise en veille n'as tu pas, au réveil le message d'une éjection intempestive des disques externes ? Et iMessage, ça fonctionne ?


----------



## spooner (6 Août 2016)

Gradou, je compte aussi utiliser le même genre de configuration, tu as utilisé quelle méthode pour l'installation ? Les kext ça se trouve où ?

Et pour tes ports usb 3 tu as réussi à régler le problème ? Comment tu as testé la vitesse ?


----------



## gradou (6 Août 2016)

spooner a dit:


> Gradou, je compte aussi utiliser le même genre de configuration, tu as utilisé quelle méthode pour l'installation ? Les kext ça se trouve où ?
> 
> Et pour tes ports usb 3 tu as réussi à régler le problème ? Comment tu as testé la vitesse ?


La méthode pour l'installation : unibeast pour la clé d'installation, multibeast pour la configuration. Le Kext voodoohda tu l'obtiens avec multibeast, quant à hdmiaudio tu devrais l'obtenir ici : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/248599/HDMIAudio-1.0.dmg
Pour connaitre le débit des ports : pomme-->à propos de ce mac-->rapport système-->usb etc.
PS : oui, tous les ports USB fonctionnent et sont reconnus à leur débit théorique.


----------



## johnios (7 Août 2016)

Perso pour le son il y a plusieurs méthodes "appleHDA patcher", "voodooHDA", ou encore "appleALC"
De plus certaines méthodes nécessites de connaitre la bonne version du codec audio, d'injecter l'id de la carte dans le plist ou encore patcher appleHDA avec clover.

Bref, il faut vraiment bien suivre scrupuleusement les guides


----------



## spooner (7 Août 2016)

Merci pour ces infos, je crois que je vais me lancer, je pars en vacances et quand je rentre je commande.
Pour l'audio je pense que je vais simplifier les choses en prenant une carte son en usb


----------



## myzt (8 Août 2016)

Hello, pourquoi 4 to de disque dur mécanique pour de la sauvegarde?
Les disques durs sont extrêmement bruyant dans un PC, ma config PC est dénuée de disques durs
Il y a des 4to en disque dur externe en 2.5 pour le même tarif (~150/175 euros)
Un PC avec SSD seulement est vraiment très proche de mon point de vue aux Mac, c'est très silencieux et c'est vraiment un régal à utiliser

Perso je vous recommande une marque de boitier PC qui se rapproche beaucoup du design d'Apple

http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php...rint=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0


http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php...rint=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0


----------



## nicolasf (8 Août 2016)

myzt a dit:


> Hello, pourquoi 4 to de disque dur mécanique pour de la sauvegarde?
> Les disques durs sont extrêmement bruyant dans un PC, ma config PC est dénuée de disques durs
> Il y a des 4to en disque dur externe en 2.5 pour le même tarif (~150/175 euros)



C'est un compromis, mais je voulais avoir une tour auto-suffisante, avec sauvegarde intégrée. Cela dit, j'ai choisi des disques dur aussi silencieux que possible, et le boîtier que j'ai choisi fait du bon boulot pour les insonoriser encore (ils sont entourés de caoutchoucs).

On verra ce que cela donne à l'usage toutefois !


----------



## gradou (8 Août 2016)

myzt a dit :

_Hello, pourquoi 4 to de disque dur mécanique pour de la sauvegarde?
Les disques durs sont extrêmement bruyant dans un PC, ma config PC est dénuée de disques durs
Il y a des 4to en disque dur externe en 2.5 pour le même tarif (~150/175 euros)
Un PC avec SSD seulement est vraiment très proche de mon point de vue aux Mac, c'est très silencieux et c'est vraiment un régal à utiliser_


+1 pour les SSD dans le PC et du mécanique en externe...


----------



## ScOo'J (9 Août 2016)

Salut je suis depuis le début avec beaucoup d'intérêt ce sujet. je fais aussi partir de ceux qui vont passer du côté obscure du Mac ;-)
mais étant totalement novice, je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si ma config tient la route (comptabilité, stabilité...)
principale activité montage video et jeux (config prévu pour durer au moins 6ans)

Boitier                     Aerocool DS230 (je n'ai pas encore fais un choix définitif)
Carte Mère             Asus ROG Strix x99 Gaming
Processeur             Intel Core i7 5820K
Ventilateur              CPU Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT
Carte Graphique    Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix 4Go
RAM                      G.Skil 2x16Go 3333Mhz
SSD                       Crucial MX300 2x275Go
HDD                      Seagate Barracuda 2To
Alimentation          Corsair RM850x, 850W
Ecran                    G-MASTER GB2888UHSU-B1 | 28"
Clavier/Souris       Logitech Wireless Performance Combo MX 800

merci d'avance pour vos réponses 
PS: je connais le site de tonyx, mais ne maitrisant vraiment pas l'anglais je préfère me tourner vers vous 
si vous connaissez des sites en français qui en parlent je suis preneur.


----------



## Phil999 (9 Août 2016)

ScOo'J a dit:


> Salut je suis depuis le début avec beaucoup d'intérêt ce sujet. je fais aussi partir de ceux qui vont passer du côté obscure du Mac ;-)
> mais étant totalement novice, je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si ma config tient la route (comptabilité, stabilité...)
> principale activité montage video et jeux (config prévu pour durer au moins 6ans)
> 
> ...



- Ta carte mère n'est pas répertorié sur la liste compatible
- Ton CPU n'est pas répertorié sur la liste compatible
Choisie ta carte mère, processeur, bluetooth et wifi dans cette liste: http://tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/july/2016
Le reste comme le SSD, RAM, DD, etc. tu choisi ce que tu veux car ils ne nécessite aucun drivers.
- Ton ventilateur est du watercooling. C'est pas vraiment nécessaire car le prix est assez élevé et je ne sais pas ce que ça donne au niveau du bruit... Tu peux très bien te lancer sur un ventirad "classique" du style be Quiet! comme l'auteur de l'article ou Noctua qui est la Rolls des ventirad. Ces derniers sont très efficaces et très silencieux d'après de nombreux test.
- Ton Alimentation est beaucoup trop puissante. Prend quelque chose dans les 600/700 W. Perso j'ai une config un peu similaire à la tienne et je tourne tranquille sur 630W (c'est même trop je crois)


----------



## ScOo'J (9 Août 2016)

merci pour tes conseils phill
si d'autres veulent réagir n'hésitez pas!!


----------



## melaure (9 Août 2016)

gradou a dit:


> myzt a dit :
> 
> +1 pour les SSD dans le PC et du mécanique en externe...



Vu le prix des SSD, perso j'hésiterais pas à en mettre plusieurs dans un hack  C'est devenu moins chers que les DD SCSI autrefois


----------



## ScOo'J (9 Août 2016)

@Phil999 je n'ai pas vu de carte mère chipset x99 dans la liste proposée (sauf erreur de ma pars) cela veut dire qu'il n'est pas possible de monter un Hackintosh avec un socket 2011-V3?


----------



## polyzargone (9 Août 2016)

ScOo'J a dit:


> je n'ai pas vu de carte mère chipset x99 dans la liste proposée (sauf erreur de ma pars) cela veut dire qu'il n'est pas possible de monter un Hackintosh avec un socket 2011-V3?



Si c'est possible mais c'est un peu plus compliqué. Ce chipset et les processeurs sur socket 2011-V3 ne sont absolument pas utilisés par Apple. Il faut donc bidouiller un peu plus que d'habitude (et avoir le temps pour ça).

Demande à *fljagd* ce qu'il en pense .

Après, il faut arrêter de prendre Tonymac pour la Bible . Ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas dans leur liste que ça n'est pas compatible.

Le mieux, c'est encore de faire ses propres recherches et de voir si d'autres ont réussi à faire un Hackintosh avec la configuration que l'on a ou que l'on souhaite se monter .


----------



## ScOo'J (9 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Si c'est possible mais c'est un peu plus compliqué. Ce chipset et les processeurs sur socket 2011-V3 ne sont absolument pas utilisés par Apple. Il faut donc bidouiller un peu plus que d'habitude (et avoir le temps pour ça).
> 
> Demande à *fljagd* ce qu'il en pense .
> 
> ...



le fait est que la plus part des résultats de mes recherches sont en Anglais et donc vu mon excellent niveau en anglais (pour ne pas dire le contraire) je dirais que je suis quelque peu limité lol [emoji22][emoji17]


----------



## ScOo'J (9 Août 2016)

@fljagd t'en pense quoi???


----------



## polyzargone (9 Août 2016)

ScOo'J a dit:


> le fait est que la plus part des résultats de mes recherches sont en Anglais et donc vu mon excellent niveau en anglais (pour ne pas dire le contraire) je dirais que je suis quelque peu limité lol



C'est pour ça qu'il y a des forums Hackintosh en français .


----------



## melaure (9 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il y a des forums Hackintosh en français .



Il lui faut peut-être de l'occitan, du breton ou du bressan ?


----------



## guymauve (9 Août 2016)

ScOo'J a dit:


> Salut je suis depuis le début avec beaucoup d'intérêt ce sujet. je fais aussi partir de ceux qui vont passer du côté obscure du Mac ;-)
> mais étant totalement novice, je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si ma config tient la route (comptabilité, stabilité...)
> principale activité montage video et jeux (config prévu pour durer au moins 6ans)
> 
> ...



Pourquoi ne créés tu pas ton sujet dans le forum hackintosh plutôt ?


----------



## Phil999 (9 Août 2016)

ScOo'J a dit:


> @Phil999 je n'ai pas vu de carte mère chipset x99 dans la liste proposée (sauf erreur de ma pars) cela veut dire qu'il n'est pas possible de monter un Hackintosh avec un socket 2011-V3?


Ce mec y est arrivé http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/s...tx-970-ga-x99-ud4-yosemite-hackintosh.151670/ mais cette config hackintosh n'est pas commune. Bonne chance de trouver de l'aide après si t'as un soucis. Et puis ça semble être plus compliqué... Perso je me risquerais pas.
Si t'as encore rien acheté, je te conseil de te limiter à la liste compatible de tonymacx86. Tu trouveras plus facilement de l'aide et c'est du matos qui marche, donc pourquoi se prendre la tête ?

Le choix de la carte mère est hyper important. Choisi un modèle, puis fais des recherches sur google et sur les forum tonymacx86. Si tu vois que *plusieurs *personnes ont réussi à avoir une hackintosh 100% fonctionnel sans trop de soucis avec cette carte, c'est que tu peux te lancer.

Si tu veux mon expérience perso, je me suis pas trop cassé la tête. Je voulais une carte mère récente mATX, fiable et la plus compatible possible et c'est tout. Dans la liste de tonymacx86 ils en listent de nombreuses de toutes les marques. Gigabyte ? Asus ? MSI ? Je ne savais pas trop... Du coup j'ai été à la rubrique *CustoMac mATX *(config déjà toute faite par l'équipe tonymacx86 et 100% fonctionnelle) il y avait deux cartes, j'ai pris la Z97m-D3H et j'en suis pleinement satisfait. Aujourd'hui ils proposent la "Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5" et la "Gigabyte GA-Z170M-D3H" pour les mATX. Au moins là j'étais sûr qu'elle allait fonctionner.


----------



## Phil999 (9 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Après, il faut arrêter de prendre Tonymac pour la Bible .



Disons que si t'as pas envie de te prendre la tête et de te noyer dans des recherches, ça l'est.


----------



## zyriab (9 Août 2016)

@ScOo'J, si tu veux avoir l'avis de fljagd, contacte-le directement sur son site :

http://fljagd.fr/

Sinon tu peux lui envoyer un mp.


----------



## polyzargone (9 Août 2016)

Phil999 a dit:


> Disons que si t'as pas envie de te prendre la tête et de te noyer dans des recherches, ça l'est.



Ben voyons ! Et bientôt un Tony Store avec uniquement les configurations "officielles" de Tonymac facturées au prix fort ?

Et puis c'est quand même un comble de monter un Hackintosh et de refuser de se prendre un minimum la tête, non ? Et là je parle même pas de l'installation/post-installation, je parle du choix des composants.

Mais bon, on est complètement HS et donc pour ma part, je n'ai rien de plus à ajouter et je vais arrêter de polluer ce sujet avec Tonymac .


----------



## Phil999 (9 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Ben voyons ! Et bientôt un Tony Store avec uniquement les configurations "officielles" de Tonymac facturées au prix fort ?



Du tout. Juste chopper les références qui t'intéresses. Le reste tu le fais toi même.



polyzargone a dit:


> Et puis c'est quand même un comble de monter un Hackintosh et de refuser de se prendre un minimum la tête, non ? Et là je parle même pas de l'installation/post-installation, je parle du choix des composants.



C'est peut être parce que tu es dans le bain depuis tellement longtemps que tout te semble si facile et évident. Mais perso, je me suis lancé en octobre 2015, donc y a pas si longtemps que ça et je me rappel parfaitement de mon ressenti.
J'allais acheter une vingtaine de composants et périphériques pour un montant de 2200€ +/- afin de me lancer dans un aventure officieuse, reposant uniquement sur une "petite" communauté, et dont on est pas sûr que tout marchera ou marchera pleinement. C'est un gros investissement en temps et en argent à l'aveugle. Un monde nouveau à découvrir. C'est pas comme si tu allais lâcher 2000 boules dans un Apple Store ou un Fnac et dont tu es sûr que ce que tu viens d'acheter marchera parfaitement. Etant donné le coté underground du domaine, tu prends des "risques". 
Bref, j'ai eu beaucoup d'appréhension, de doute et de questionnement. De ce fait, selon mon point de vu et mon vécu, il vaut mieux suivre les tutoriels et les recommandations de tonymacx86, qui est une référence en la matière il faut l'avouer, afin de limiter au maximum les risques de faire un mauvais achat ou de rester bloquer pour l'une ou l'autre raison. Si on a un peu plus d'expérience comme toi, on peut se la jouer tricky et monter une tour AMD pourquoi pas ? Mais si on est au stade de noob comme ceux qui demandent conseil, vaut mieux se la jouer safe dans un premier temps vu l'investissement.

Il faut voir tonymacx86 comme un conseil, un guide. Mais rien ne t'empêche d'acheter ce que tu veux et ou tu veux. On est très loin de la doctrine d'Apple qui essaye de t'emprisonner  En ce qui me concerne, seulement une petite partie a été choisi à l'aide du buyer guide de Tony, le reste vient de mes propre choix, notamment le boitier, l'alim, le disque dur, le SSD, le ventilo boitier, le bluetooth, la carte graphique, le ventirad, le firewire et les périphériques.


----------



## polyzargone (9 Août 2016)

@Phil999 

Je pratique depuis un peu plus longtemps (début 2013 à peu près) mais finalement pas tant que ça comparé à d'autres. Mais c'est pas pour ça que je dis que Tonymac n'est pas la Bible et d'ailleurs, tu te méprends sur ce que j'ai dit exactement :

Quand je dis que ce n'est pas la Bible, ça ne veut en aucun cas dire qu'il ne faut pas s'en servir comme base ! Là dessus, on est totalement d'accord .

Simplement, il ne faut pas suivre leur buyer's guide aveuglément et croire que si le matos n'y est pas, il n'est pas compatible mais également qu'on ne peut pas trouver moins cher ailleurs que sur leurs liens (affiliés) d'Amazon.

Or, c'est l'erreur que commettent beaucoup de gens qui veulent se lancer.

Combien de gens ont acheté du matériel neuf et cher en suivant leur guide alors qu'ils auraient pu acheter quelque chose d'équivalent en terme de composants et moins chers en se renseignant ailleurs ?

Combien de gens ont dû revoir leurs besoins à la hausse ou à la baisse parce que le matos n'était pas dans le guide ?

Pourquoi n'y a-t-il aucun portable dans ce guide ? Je sais que c'est plus complexe que pour les desktop mais les laptop "hackintoshables", ça existe et pas qu'un peu.

Et pour l'occasion ? Comment on fait quand le matos n'est plus/pas listé dans le guide ?

Donc en matière de Hackintosh en particulier mais pour beaucoup d'autres choses en général, je suis pour la diversification des sources d'information. Et Tonymac est loin d'être le seul site qui permet de se monter une configuration. Il y a bien évidemment l'incontournable InsanelyMac ou encore OSX Lattitude.com (pour les portables justement) et plein d'autres dont certains sont même francophones .

Malheureusement, on s’arrête souvent aux premiers résultats sur Google et on tombe sur Tonymac. Alors qu'en cherchant un tout petit peu…

Se fier uniquement à un site, je trouve ça dommage.

C'est tout .

Voilà, tu m'as fait mentir  ! J'ai répondu à ton post alors que j'avais dit que j'arrêtais avec Tonymac. La suite en MP ou ailleurs.

On va laisser Nicolas et les autres tranquilles .


----------



## melaure (10 Août 2016)

@polyzargone, maintenant, on trouve des hacks tout monté et configuré sur eBay


----------



## polyzargone (10 Août 2016)

@melaure

Oui, je suis au courant .

Mais je ne le conseillerais à personne…


----------



## zyriab (10 Août 2016)

Cela fait un petit moment que l'on en trouve… Il y a ou il y avait même une société allemande qui vendait des hack tout prêt…


----------



## fljagd (11 Août 2016)

ScOo'J a dit:


> @fljagd t'en pense quoi???


Salut
Pour moi ça fonctionnera ;-)


----------



## nicolasf (11 Août 2016)

zyriab a dit:


> Il y a ou il y avait même une société allemande qui vendait des hack tout prêt…



PearC, on avait même testé un de leurs Hackintosh à l'époque… http://www.macg.co/2009/02/pearc-le-clone-mac-allemand-existe-la-démarré-38986

Par contre, je crois qu'ils ont arrêté.


----------



## fljagd (11 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> @melaure
> 
> Oui, je suis au courant .
> 
> Mais je ne le conseillerais à personne…


Salut Poly
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi
Si tu ne sais pas et/ou ne comprend pas comment est installé ton Hack
Bonjour la galère le jour où il y a une coquille.
J ai eu un client qui avais testé l'achat d'un disque sur Ebay soit disant prêt pour son Hack avec un 5960X
Le gars à été correcte il lui a remboursé
Au final je lui ai fais son installation


----------



## fljagd (11 Août 2016)

zyriab a dit:


> @ScOo'J, si tu veux avoir l'avis de fljagd, contacte-le directement sur son site :
> 
> http://fljagd.fr/
> 
> Sinon tu peux lui envoyer un mp.


Merci


----------



## Barijaona (12 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> PearC, on avait même testé un de leurs Hackintosh à l'époque… http://www.macg.co/2009/02/pearc-le-clone-mac-allemand-existe-la-démarré-38986
> 
> Par contre, je crois qu'ils ont arrêté.



Pas tout à fait : le nom de domaine pearc.es renvoie vers notatus.es qui se définit comme fabriquant "d'ordinateurs multi-plateformes."
Le "qui sommes nous" fait part d'une collaboration passée avec PearC, et d'une continuité dans le hackintosh http://www.notatus.es/es/content/4-sobre

Ils annoncent une garantie de deux ans pour la compatibilité absolue avec "tout système d'exploitation" (ce qui est pour le moins une exagération, mais il leur faut bien trouver des contorsions de langage…)
Cette configuration parle explicitement d'OS X... http://www.notatus.es/es/3-essentials
Il y a écrit en bas (traduction libre) : "Les licences de logiciels sont la responsabilité de l'utilisateur. Toutefois, si le client le souhaite, il peut quitter nos bureaux avec ces logiciels installés sans coût supplémentaire pour lui."


----------



## gradou (14 Août 2016)

A nicolasf, pour ta carte gigabyte, le driver son est : Realtek alc 1150, si toutefois tu n'as pas déjà réglé le problème et ça m'étonnerais que tu ne l'aies pas réglé


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

Installation dernière beta publique de Sierra faite sans encombres majeurs, par contre le problème de la non reconnaissance des ports USB 3.0, que j'avais résolu sous 10.11.6, est tenace sous "bêta 10.12 (16A294a)"... Ça a tendance à m'énerver grave...
Si quelqu'un a une idée   
(Ma carte mère est une gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5, Proc Intel Core i7, SMBios : iMac 14,2)


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Installation dernière beta publique de Sierra faite sans encombres majeurs, par contre le problème de la non reconnaissance des ports USB 3.0, que j'avais résolu sous 10.11.6, est tenace sous "bêta 10.12 (16A294a)"... Ça a tendance à m'énerver grave...
> Si quelqu'un a une idée   (Ma carte mère est une gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5)


Jette un coup d'oeil ici
Fonctionne pour moi avec El capitan et Sierra avec Clover


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> Jette un coup d'oeil ici
> Fonctionne pour moi avec El capitan et Sierra avec Clover


Merci de m'avoir répondu, je connais ce site mais j'y comprends rien de rien, trop compliqué et je ne pense pas avoir les bons outils pour modifier (je ne vois pas comment faire avec Clover config par exemple...)
Ma carte mère compte 20 ports USB (en ayant doublé le nombre des ports USB 3)


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

bon Ok 
As tu DPCI manager?


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

pour la calculette c'est dans presentation


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> bon Ok
> As tu DPCI manager?


Oui, j'l'ai mais il ne me donne pas les mêmes infos que sur le site. Je ne vois pas les chipsets USB par exemple. Pour la calculatrice, les 20 "ports" donnent : 0*14 (lol)


----------



## Barijaona (21 Août 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> just4fun a dit:
> 
> 
> > Petite question, mais qui est vraiment importante à mon sens quand l'on parle de Mac, c'est la sécurité, même si ces dernières années elle a un peu diminué pour redevenir plus stable cette année voir l'année passer.
> ...



Oui et non. En étudiant un peu plus la question (je passe le temps en attendant l'arrivée de mon matériel...), je me rends compte qu'il est difficile de bâtir un hack 100% fonctionnel sans désactiver SIP.

S'il est possible de mettre toutes les extensions kernel dans les dossiers spécifiques de Clover, ça va. Mais en ce qui concerne l'audio, il semble impossible de le faire bien marcher sans hacker le dossier /System/Library/Extensions.
Le mieux que j'ai pu trouver, c'est des scripts de PikerAlpha et de Toleda qui permettent d'activer l'audio en fonctionnement normal tout en ayant SIP actif ; mais il faut quand même désactiver SIP provisoirement avant toute mise à jour Apple exigeant le redémarrage après installation (mises à jour de sécurité …

Donc sous El Capitan et Sierra, un hack n'aura pas tout à fait les mêmes sécurités qu'un vrai Mac. La différence n'est pas énorme pour quelqu'un qui s'y connait bien, mais pour les autres…


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

Pour ta Z170X gaming 5
Chipset:

7 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports (3 ports on the back panel, 4 ports available through the internal USB headers)
6 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (4 ports on the back panel, 2 ports available through the internal USB header)
Chipset+GENESYS LOGIC USB 2.0 Hub:

2 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports (available through the internal USB header)
Donc (7x2) + 6 + 2 = 22
=>16 en hexa


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> Pour ta Z170X gaming 5
> Chipset:
> 
> 7 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports (3 ports on the back panel, 4 ports available through the internal USB headers)
> ...


D'accord et merci, mais les ports USB 3.1 et USB -c , tu les comptes pas ?


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

non pas supporté par osx enfin à ma connaisance
mais si ce n'est pas suffisant tu peux les ajouter dans le calcul


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> non pas supporté par osx enfin à ma connaisance
> mais si ce n'est pas suffisant tu peux les ajouter dans le calcul


Bon d'accord, qu'est ce que j'en fais du 16 en Hexa ?


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

il faut que tu ouvre ton config.plist qui est dans la partition EFI


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> il faut que tu ouvre ton config.plist qui est dans la partition EFI


OK, c'est fait avec Clover config


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

oui clover configurator


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> oui clover configurator


Oui !!!


----------



## Barijaona (21 Août 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> La sécurité de quoi ? Le système d'exploitation étant le même, il n'est pas plus vulnérable qu'un Mac "classique"



Autre point qui du coup m'inquiète pas mal : il n'y a aucune protection dans la partition système sur EFI/Clover (c'est juste une partition FAT32 qui peut se monter dans un script avec un diskutil mount ... ).
Du coup, un cheval de Troie qui viserait spécifiquement les hackintoshes serait capable de faire des dégâts immenses…


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

test sur un mac 
il est tout aussi facile de monter la partition EFI


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> oui clover configurator


Et qu'est ce que je fais après ?


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

peux tu prendre un screen shot de DPCI manager comme sur le site


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> peux tu prendre un screen shot de DPCI manager comme sur le site


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

il faudrait que tu cliques aussi sur update seed et update ids


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> il faudrait que tu cliques aussi sur update seed et update ids






Update seed me renvoie une erreur


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

colles le kext dans EFI/Clover/kext/10.11 et10.12
Esperant que je ne me suis pas trompé
https://www.dropbox.com/s/k2yap6n5wa2rvqc/USB_Injector.kext.zip?dl=0


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> colles le kext dans EFI/Clover/kext/10.11 et10.12
> Esperant que je ne me suis pas trompé
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/k2yap6n5wa2rvqc/USB_Injector.kext.zip?dl=0


Tu m'as fabriqué le Kext !!! Trop sympa !!
Malheureusement, ne fonctionne pas   Comment t'as fait avec Clover Configurator ? Et ensuite ?  )


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

envois moi ton config.plist


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> envois moi ton config.plist


J'te l'envoies de quelle façon ?


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

bah fait comme moi utilise dropbox si tu en a une sinon utilise transfere de fichier sur le site


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> bah fait comme moi utilise dropbox si tu en a une sinon utilise transfere de fichier sur le site


J'fais comme toi, passe que c'est bien :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rda04zrab4pkk3h/config.plist?dl=0


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

bah ça m'a l air correct
Tu as bien mis le kext dans la partition EFI? comme préconisé plus haut


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> bah ça m'a l air correct
> Tu as bien mis le kext dans la partition EFI? comme préconisé plus haut


Oui, je l'ai mis dans les deux dossiers kexts 10.11 et 10.12, mais peut être faut il que j'enlève le kext USBinjectAll de L/E ?


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

oui c'est probable, pour éviter les conflit
DansL/E , Multibeast (caca beurk )


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> oui c'est probable, pour éviter les conflit
> DansL/E , Multibeast (caca beurk )


D'accord pour le caca beurk, mais fonctionne bien sous 10.11 !!


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

Faudra aussi effacer le kernel cache


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> Faudra aussi effacer le kernel cache


J'ai enlevé injectAll et là : plus d'USB du tout !!


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

c'est un truc de fou


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

tu peux m'envoyer le kext inject ALL?


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> tu peux m'envoye le kext inject ALL?


Ouiche : https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jp0d9v14xsfruv3/AAB68iu6fshvrZA6G2csuEqza?dl=0


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

Bon apparement sur 10,12 l'astuce des usb3 pour Skylake n'est pas encore trouvé
"4. Super Speed USB 3.0 not function at 10.11.2 Beta version. But, with 10.11.1 Public releas it's working nicely. Bug i thought. Update : with 10.11.2 Build 15C50 all USB are Working, use my "Z170X-Gaming-7-USB3.0-Injection.kext" and SMBios 17.1 Credit to Rehabman"


----------



## gradou (21 Août 2016)

fljagd a dit:


> Bon apparement sur 10,12 l'astuce des usb3 pour Skylake n'est pas encore trouvé
> "4. Super Speed USB 3.0 not function at 10.11.2 Beta version. But, with 10.11.1 Public releas it's working nicely. Bug i thought. Update : with 10.11.2 Build 15C50 all USB are Working, use my "Z170X-Gaming-7-USB3.0-Injection.kext" and SMBios 17.1 Credit to Rehabman"



Merci beaucoup en tout cas, fljagd, pour le temps que tu as bien voulu consacrer à cette question  !!


----------



## fljagd (21 Août 2016)

Pas de soucis , au contraire
De plus le kext que tu as est celui de Rehabman
C'est du super matos il prends en compte toutes les versions des mac alors que le mien fonctionne pareil mais je construit pour chaque machine ;-)


----------



## polyzargone (21 Août 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Oui et non. En étudiant un peu plus la question (je passe le temps en attendant l'arrivée de mon matériel...), je me rends compte qu'il est difficile de bâtir un hack 100% fonctionnel sans désactiver SIP.



Si  !

C'est tout à fait possible mais ça peut rapidement devenir pénible. Tu peux commencer par désactiver le SIP, ajouter/supprimer/modifier des kexts comme bon te semble, reconstruire le cache système et réactiver le SIP.

Tant que les kexts sont présents dans le cache (ceux de L/E ou S/L/E puisque ceux de EFI/CLOVER/kexts/ ne sont pas concernés), il n'y a pas de problème avec l'activation du SIP.

Le souci, c'est lorsque le cache système est reconstruit pour une raison ou une autre. Ça peut arriver sans prévenir ou pendant une simple MÀJ système (dont les MÀJ silencieuses ).

Si le SIP est activé et que le cache est reconstruit, il refusera le chargement des kexts "additionnels" présents dans L/E ou S/L/E au prochain démarrage (encore une autre bonne raison de ne pas utiliser MultiBeast soit dit en passant ) et là, on risque d'avoir de gros problèmes pour démarrer  !

Il faudra alors re-désactiver le SIP, démarrer, reconstruire le cache système puis réactiver le SIP.

Donc bon, autant le laisser désactiver en permanence.

Ou alors…



Barijaona a dit:


> Mais en ce qui concerne l'audio, il semble impossible de le faire bien marcher sans hacker le dossier /System/Library/Extensions.
> Le mieux que j'ai pu trouver, c'est des scripts de PikerAlpha et de Toleda qui permettent d'activer l'audio en fonctionnement normal tout en ayant SIP actif ; mais il faut quand même désactiver SIP provisoirement avant toute mise à jour Apple exigeant le redémarrage après installation (mises à jour de sécurité …



Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux utiliser AppleALC.kext et le mettre dans EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.x. Ce kext ne modifie pas l'AppleHDA.kext de S/L/E et il le patch "à la volée".

Donc pas besoin d'installer quoique ce soit dans S/L/E ou /LE ni même de modifier légèrement l'AppleHDA.kext et donc pas besoin de désactiver le SIP.

Pour info, ce kext est une sorte de condensé de la plupart des patchs AppleHDA connus sur Hackintosh (ceux de Toleda et de Mirone notamment) et il fonctionne avec de nombreux codecs.

Donc si on a son AppleALC.kext, son kext Ethernet et FakeSMC bien au chaud dans la partition EFI (et non pas dans L/E, hein MultiBeast !), on peut avoir un Hackintosh parfaitement opérationnel *avec* le SIP activé en permanence  !



Barijaona a dit:


> Autre point qui du coup m'inquiète pas mal : il n'y a aucune protection dans la partition système sur EFI/Clover (c'est juste une partition FAT32 qui peut se monter dans un script avec un diskutil mount ... ).
> Du coup, un cheval de Troie qui viserait spécifiquement les hackintoshes serait capable de faire des dégâts immenses…



Comme le souligne @fljagd, c'est tout aussi vrai sur un Mac .

En fait, la plus grande menace, ce serait que ce cheval de Troie s'attaque directement au bootloader parce qu'ensuite, c'est OS X qui prend le relai.

Mais honnêtement, qui va s'intéresser à une extrême minorité parmi une minorité d'utilisateurs ?


----------



## Barijaona (21 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux utiliser AppleALC.kext et le mettre dans EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.x. Ce kext ne modifie pas l'AppleHDA.kext de S/L/E et il le patch "à la volée".



Merci du retour. Je l'avais remarqué sur Github, mais je me méfiais un peu, trouvant la documentation un peu sommaire. En regardant d'un peu plus près, je crois que je vais tenter le coup avec lorsque mon matériel sera enfin là (je suis à l'autre bout du monde...)



polyzargone a dit:


> Barijaona a dit:
> 
> 
> > Autre point qui du coup m'inquiète pas mal : il n'y a aucune protection dans la partition système sur EFI/Clover (c'est juste une partition FAT32 qui peut se monter dans un script avec un diskutil mount ... ).
> ...



Sans doute, mais sur un Mac ça supposerait de développer tout un bootloader qui devrait faire son travail discrètement, alors qu'un kext est beaucoup plus facile à développer : la documentation existe largement.

Je ne peux pas me mettre dans la peau d'un auteur de ransomware, mais même une cible isolée pourrait être considérée suffisamment rentable à partir du moment où la manœuvre est facile.

Je suis développeur, donc il y a un petit risque que d'autres personnes soient infectées à mon insu via un de mes produits… Je crois que je vais mettre un vérificateur de checksum de la partition EFI dans mon installation.


----------



## polyzargone (21 Août 2016)

Je ne suis pas développeur donc je ne vais pas trop m'avancer mais via un kext ? C'est possible ça ? Il ferait quoi ce kext au juste ?

Il me semble qu'un ransomware ou toute autre cochonnerie, ça passe par l'installation de fichiers dans le système genre des startup daemons ou autre ? En fait, je vois mal un simple kext avoir autant de pouvoir. N'oublions pas que ce n'est qu'un simple pilote de périphérique ou du moins un pilote qui sert à simuler un composant dans le cas de FakeSMC.

Et puis un kext, c'est très facile à supprimer contrairement à un malware .

Quant au bootloader, sur un Hackintosh, il ne fait pas grand chose de plus que charger le boot.efi d'OS X (l'original) qui lui même passe la main au kernel ensuite. Alors oui effectivement il peut charger des kexts avant que la partition d'OS X soit montée et il peut modifier certaines choses dans le boot.efi pour que le Hack se fasse passer un peu plus pour un Mac mais sinon, c'est tout.

Enfin tout ça pour dire que je ne pense pas qu'on puisse "attaquer" la partition EFI d'un Hack plus que celle d'un Mac.


----------



## paissa (21 Août 2016)

J'ai commandé tout le matériel et maintenant je commence à douter de mes capacités à installer le système :-(


----------



## Barijaona (21 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Je ne suis pas développeur donc je ne vais pas trop m'avancer mais via un kext ? C'est possible ça ? Il ferait quoi ce kext au juste ?



J'imagine assez bien un pseudo-kext qui se contenterait au prochain redémarrage d'installer un autre programme, lui donnerait des droits root, puis se supprimerait ni-vu, ni-connu…

C'est peut-être de la parano, mais ça n'a rien d'impossible…


----------



## thierry37 (22 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Je n'ai pas testé moi-même, mais ce boîtier revient souvent et même s'il est nettement plus gros qu'un Cube, il s'en rapproche



Un qui s'en rapproche encore plus, je trouve, c'est le FT03 MINI de chez Silverstone. Assez vertical. Mais avec petite carte mère.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Août 2016)

De retour de congés, j'ai installé la carte Wi-Fi et Bluetooth d'Apple montée sur PCI et tout fonctionne sans aucune opération supplémentaire.

Pour moins de 60 €, ça vaut carrément le coup je trouve. Maintenant, je m'attelle au son et si tout va bien, je me lancerai sur les papiers suivants, ceux qui concernent le montage et l'installation…


----------



## ScOo'J (22 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> De retour de congés, j'ai installé la carte Wi-Fi et Bluetooth d'Apple montée sur PCI et tout fonctionne sans aucune opération supplémentaire.
> 
> Pour moins de 60 €, ça vaut carrément le coup je trouve. Maintenant, je m'attelle au son et si tout va bien, je me lancerai sur les papiers suivants, ceux qui concernent le montage et l'installation…



salut j'espère que tes congés se sont bien passés 
je compte également monter un Hackintosh 
la question que je me pose ça marcherais avec une carte mère déjà équipé en Wi-fi et Bluetooth  
ou c'est mieux de passer en Pci???

PS merci de nous faire partager ton expérience [emoji108]


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2016)

Excellent !


----------



## polyzargone (22 Août 2016)

ScOo'J a dit:


> la question que je me pose ça marcherais avec une carte mère déjà équipé en Wi-fi et Bluetooth
> ou c'est mieux de passer en Pci???



C'est pas que c'est mieux de passer par une carte PCI mais en général, les cartes mères livrées avec des modules WIFI/BT utilisent des chipsets Intel et ils ne sont pas compatibles avec OS X.

Il faut donc utiliser des cartes avec des chipsets Boradcom (ceux utilisés par Apple) ou Atheros. Mais attention, là encore, tous ne sont pas compatibles.

Cette liste donne un aperçu, non exhaustif, des cartes compatibles.

@nicolasf

Pour le son, tu devrais utiliser la méthode AppleALC.kext citée plus haut. C'est la plus simple et la plus propre. Pense à regarder dans la liste des codecs le *layout id* qui correspond à ton chipset audio (normalement 5, 7 ou 11). Il faudra le rentrer dans Devices > Audio > Inject dans ton config.plist. Et si ce n'est pas déjà le cas, à ajouter ceci dans ACPI > DSDT > patches toujours dans ton config.plist :


```
comment : Rename HDAS to HDEF
Find : 48444153
Replace : 48444546
```

Ah j'oubliais : il te faut un AppleHDA.kext *original* (donc si tu as utilisé MultiBeast…) .


----------



## ScOo'J (22 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> C'est pas que c'est mieux de passer par une carte PCI mais en général, les cartes mères livrées avec des modules WIFI/BT utilisent des chipsets Intel et ils ne sont pas compatibles avec OS X.
> 
> Il faut donc utiliser des cartes avec des chipsets Boradcom (ceux utilisés par Apple) ou Atheros. Mais attention, là encore, tous ne sont pas compatibles.
> 
> ...



merci


----------



## nicolasf (22 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Pour le son, tu devrais utiliser la méthode AppleALC.kext citée plus haut.



J'ai testé une fois, ça ne marchait pas, j'ai pas persisté.

À la place, j'ai suivi péniblement ce guide et j'ai fini par y arriver ! Ça n'a pas été facile et j'espère pouvoir résumer ça, mais voilà ce que j'ai noté pendant : 

Installation avec Multibeast
Pas de périphérique dans les réglages
Commande audio détection  : pas de matériel détecté
Fix Guide Toleda http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/no-audio-devices-realtek-alc-applehda-guide.143752/
Suivi de ce guide : https://github.com/toleda/audio_ALCInjection/blob/master/[Guide]-Add_HDEF-kext.pdf 
Périphérique reconnu dans DPCIManager + dans le rapport système
Commande détection : erreur ACPI
Téléchargement https://github.com/toleda/audio_ALCInjection/tree/master/ssdt_hdef/
Puis application commande audio_cloverALC-110_v1.0s10.command et OK !

La seule chose sur ma liste qui reste, c'est iMessage. J'ai bon espoir d'y arriver avant la fin de la journée.


----------



## polyzargone (22 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> J'ai testé une fois, ça ne marchait pas, j'ai pas persisté.
> 
> À la place, j'ai suivi péniblement ce guide et j'ai fini par y arriver ! Ça n'a pas été facile et j'espère pouvoir résumer ça, mais voilà ce que j'ai noté pendant :
> 
> ...



Difficile de dire pourquoi ça n'a pas fonctionné du premier coup mais à priori, je dirais que c'était parce que tu n'avais pas l'HDEF reconnu. Sur les cartes mères à base de Skylkake, l'HDEF s'appelle HDAS, il faut donc le renommer et c'est à ça que sert le patch DSDT que j'avais mentionné.

M'enfin, ce n'est qu'une supposition et le principal, c'est que ça fonctionne. Reste à voir si ça tiendra le coup après une mise à jour d'OS X mais en principe, il n'y a pas de raison tant que l'AppleHDA.kext n'a pas été trafiqué.

Pour iMessage, je ne peux que te conseiller de suivre le guide écrit par @edenpulse mais en revanche, il faudra ignorer cette partie :



> Rendez-vous dans la section « *Rt Variables* » et vérifiez que tout les champs soient vides.



Parce qu'en faisant ça, tu supprime la désactivation du SIP . Il faudra donc laisser le champ *CsrActiveConfig* soit sur *0x3* soit sur *0x67*.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Août 2016)

J'ai suivi le guide plus long de tonymac, et ça a marché ! 

Le plus dur est fait maintenant, enfin je crois.


----------



## Barijaona (22 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Le plus dur est fait maintenant, enfin je crois.


Les ports USB sont-ils tous fonctionnels et à la bonne vitesse ?


----------



## nicolasf (22 Août 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Les ports USB sont-ils tous fonctionnels et à la bonne vitesse ?



Ah bonne remarque, j'ai pas encore testé.


----------



## Karamazow (22 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire tous les derniers échanges depuis mon précédent passage. C'est passionnant, et me renforce dans l'intérêt de me lancer pour ma prochaine machine dans un Hackintosh.



polyzargone a dit:


> Donc si on a son AppleALC.kext, son kext Ethernet et FakeSMC bien au chaud dans la partition EFI (et non pas dans L/E, hein MultiBeast !), on peut avoir un Hackintosh parfaitement opérationnel *avec* le SIP activé en permanence  !



Je découvre ce principe. Ce sera également mon objectif: ne pas modifier les outils de gestions de Mac OS pour se donner le maximum de chances qu'une mise à jour (silencieuse ou non) ne mette pas à mal la configuration.



nicolasf a dit:


> J'ai testé une fois, ça ne marchait pas, j'ai pas persisté.
> 
> À la place, j'ai suivi péniblement ce guide et j'ai fini par y arriver ! Ça n'a pas été facile et j'espère pouvoir résumer ça, mais voilà ce que j'ai noté pendant :
> 
> Installation avec Multibeast



Est-ce que l'installation avec MultiBeast ne contrevient pas au principe évoqué par PolyzarGone précédemment par rapport au SIP ?


----------



## gradou (22 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> J'ai suivi le guide plus long de tonymac, et ça a marché !
> 
> Le plus dur est fait maintenant, enfin je crois.



Je ne comprends pas ces problèmes avec le son. J'ai la même carte mère que toi et il m'a suffit de mette dans clover --> kexts --> 10.11 : les kexts Hdmiaudio et VoodooHda et, à tout hasard dans L/E : Realtek alc1150, patcher DSDT dans ACPI : Comment : Rename HDAS to HDEF, find : 48444153, replace : 48444546 

Si par hasard les ports USB ne fonctionnent pas correctement, je te conseille d'essayer USBinjectAll.kext... avec El Capitan, parce qu'avec Sierra ça fonctionne pas encore...


----------



## nicolasf (22 Août 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ces problèmes avec le son.



Ben moi non plus, c'est la seule chose qui ne fonctionnait pas en plus. Mais bon, c'est réglé alors…


----------



## polyzargone (22 Août 2016)

Karamazow a dit:


> Est-ce que l'installation avec MultiBeast ne contrevient pas au principe évoqué par PolyzarGone précédemment par rapport au SIP ?



Pour le coup, on ne peut pas vraiment accuser MultiBeast. Le problème (mais là, encore une fois, je ne peux qu’émettre une hypothèse) est un peu plus complexe.

Pour la faire courte et relativement simple, sur OS X il faut que l'audio passe par le périphérique HDEF. Or sur les cartes mères Skylake, ce périphérique se nomme HDAS. Ne trouvant pas l'HDEF, les méthodes habituelles ne fonctionnent donc pas.

Il faut soit passer par un fichier SSDT.aml pour changer cet HDAS en HDEF, soit utiliser le patch DSDT dans le config.plist comme expliqué plus haut, soit utiliser un HDAEnabler.kext (ce que Nicolas a fait visiblement).

Mais dans un sens, tu as raison car avec la méthode du kext, on ne peut plus activé le SIP en permanence car le dossier S/L/E ou L/E a été modifié. Et sauf erreur de ma part, on ne peut pas mettre le HDAEnabler.kext dans EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.x.



gradou a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ces problèmes avec le son. J'ai la même carte mère que toi et il m'a suffit de mette dans clover --> kexts --> 10.11 : les kexts Hdmiaudio et VoodooHda et, à tout hasard dans L/E : Realtek alc1150, patcher DSDT dans ACPI : Comment : Rename HDAS to HDEF, find : 48444153, replace : 48444546





Ne le prends pas mal mais en fait, tu as fais un peu n'importe quoi  !

• À lui seul, VoodooHDA.kext aurait suffit. C'est un peu le kext passe-partout pour les cas où le codec n'est pas nativement supporté voire carrément indisponible. Cela dit, la qualité audio n'est en général pas excellente et il gère assez mal l'audio HDMI.

• Mettre le Realtek ALC1150.kext (de MultiBeast ?) dans L/E + ajouter le patch HDEF dans le config.plist est inutile du coup. C'est soit VoodooHDA.kext, soit le Realtek ALC1150 dans L/E mais pas les deux. 

Par ailleurs, il faut un peu plus que Realtek ALC1150 pour que ça fonctionne. Il faut également des patchs AppleHDA dans Kernel and Kexts Patches dans le config.plist ainsi qu'un autre kext, realtekALC.kext, dans L/E ou S/L/E ou EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.x.

Donc j'ai un gros doute que le Realtek ALC1150.kext fonctionne…

Tu devrais vérifier dans Informations Système > Audio lequel est réellement actif.

Si c'est VoodooHDA, tu devrais voir ça :





Bref, si ça a fonctionné aussi simplement pour toi, c'est probablement grâce à VoodooHDA.kext .


----------



## Barijaona (22 Août 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ces problèmes avec le son.





nicolasf a dit:


> Ben moi non plus, c'est la seule chose qui ne fonctionnait pas en plus. Mais bon, c'est réglé alors…



ça n'a pas forcément un rapport, mais il faut noter qu'il y a deux versions de la GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 : la révision 1.0 et la révision 1.1
La 1.1 diffère par :
- une carte Ethernet Killer E2400 (au lieu de la E2201)
- et, ce qui pourrait avoir un impact dans le cas présent, le support Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3


----------



## polyzargone (22 Août 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> ça n'a pas forcément un rapport, mais il faut noter qu'il y a deux versions de la GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 : la révision 1.0 et la révision 1.1
> La 1.1 diffère par :
> - une carte Ethernet Killer E2400 (au lieu de la E2201)
> - et, ce qui pourrait avoir un impact dans le cas présent, le support Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3



Non, pas pour le son en tout cas. Les deux ont un chipset ALC1150 et Sound Blaster X-FI MB3, c'est un logiciel pour Windows .


----------



## gradou (22 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> .../... Par ailleurs, il faut un peu plus que Realtek ALC1150 pour que ça fonctionne. Il faut également des patchs AppleHDA dans Kernel and Kexts Patches dans le config.plist ainsi qu'un autre kext, realtekALC.kext, dans L/E ou S/L/E ou EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.x.


Oui, bien sûr il y a d'autres patches dans Kernel and Kext : HD4600_HDMI_Audio-1of2, HD4600_HDMI_Audio-2of2, 10.9-10.11-AppleHDA/Realtek ALC1150, 10.11-AppleHDA/Realtek ALC...
Naturellement RealteckALC.kext est présent dans L/E


----------



## polyzargone (22 Août 2016)

Et donc, c'est VoodooHDA qui est chargé ou pas ? Parce que sinon, autant le virer .

Cela dit, si tu avais le patch HDAS > HDEF, il n'y a pas de raison que ça n'ait pas fonctionner avec MultiBeast. Mais encore, une fois, realtekALC.kext n'a rien à faire dans L/E et il faudrait plutôt le mettre dans EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.x .


----------



## gradou (22 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Et donc, c'est VoodooHDA qui est chargé ou pas ? Parce que sinon, autant le virer .
> 
> Cela dit, si tu avais le patch HDAS > HDEF, il n'y a pas de raison que ça n'ait pas fonctionner avec MultiBeast. Mais encore, une fois, realtekALC.kext n'a rien à faire dans L/E et il faudrait plutôt le mettre dans EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.x .



J'ai pas voodoo, j'ai Apple Inc


----------



## polyzargone (22 Août 2016)

Dans ce cas, vire VoodooHDA parce que pour le coup, il ne sert vraiment à rien .


----------



## gradou (22 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Dans ce cas, vire VoodooHDA parce que pour le coup, il ne sert vraiment à rien .


Je l'ai viré et effectivement ça n'a pas eu d'incidence !!!


----------



## nicolasf (22 Août 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> ça n'a pas forcément un rapport, mais il faut noter qu'il y a deux versions de la GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 : la révision 1.0 et la révision 1.1



Tiens, je n'avais même pas noté… :-D

Je vérifierai demain ce que j'ai. Mais pour le son, comme le signale @polyzargone, ça ne change rien.


----------



## gradou (23 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Tiens, je n'avais même pas noté… :-D
> 
> Je vérifierai demain ce que j'ai. Mais pour le son, comme le signale @polyzargone, ça ne change rien.



Juste le support de Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3


----------



## nicolasf (23 Août 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Juste le support de Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3



Yep, et j'ai une Rev 1.0 de toute manière.


======​
Pour vous tenir informés : j'ai installé mes logiciels de base avec un script d'installation qui automatise cette étape (pas de panique, j'expliquerai tout dans un futur article).






Dropbox a bien utilisé le CPU pendant un long moment et j'ai lancé Final Cut Pro pour monter la vidéo dédiée au futur article sur le montage. Le hackintosh utilise le processeur à fond depuis 15/20 minutes et toujours dans un silence impressionnant. Jusque-là, je suis très satisfait !

Seule ombre au tableau, le Bluetooth qui a cessé de fonctionner sans raison hier en fin de journée. Mais je verrai plus tard, j'ai un trackpad qui fonctionne aussi en Lightning, donc ça suffit pour le moment.



Correction :



 

Faut vraiment tendre l'oreille cela dit, et c'est un bruit sourd qui ne gène pas vraiment.


----------



## NestorK (23 Août 2016)

Pas du tout surpris. Mon iMac fait 10x fois plus de bruit que mon PC monté sûr mesure (et pourtant bien plus costaud) posé juste à côté. En fait, le PC ne fait pas de bruit, même à pleine charge sous Première. Mon 5K full spec sur FCP X par contre...


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2016)

Et après on nous vante le savoir faire de la pomme ... c'est devenu complètement bidon. Mais bon tant qu'il y a des bobos pour payer du design ...


----------



## NestorK (23 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Et après on nous vante le savoir faire de la pomme ... c'est devenu complètement bidon. Mais bon tant qu'il y a des bobos pour payer du design ...



Ah pas encore les bobos  

En ce qui me concerne, si tout mon éco système ne tournait pas autour de Final Cut Pro X ou plus généralement de macOS, je pense aujourd'hui que je serais sur Windows exclusivement. Je pense ne pas être le seul "coincé" chez Apple à espérer des machines plus "cohérentes" (je me contenterais déjà d'une 1080m dans mon prochain Mac, si le message pouvait passer dans les hautes sphères).

Sinon dans le fond, oui. L'iMac devrait être une machine "grand" public et moins chère, enfin il devrait y avoir quelque chose de plus customisable / plus puissant / plus gros entre l'iMac et le Mac Pro. Mais ce débat est vieux comme le monde dans le monde Apple et les choses sont comme elles sont.

Fin du HS ! 

En tout cas j'attends l'article de Nicolas avec impatience !


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2016)

Moi aussi !!! Je regrette qu'il ne soit pas sur Lyon, ça aurait été sympa de venir lui rendre visite !


----------



## Phil999 (23 Août 2016)

Juste un petit conseil de ma part concernant le Wifi et le Bluetooth pour ceux qui commencent l'aventure:

- Pour le Wifi prenez ça https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B007GMPZ0A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ça fonctionne nativement sur macOS. Aucune intervention nécessaire ni kext à ajouter. Je suis sur El Capitan 10.11.6. Wifi double bande 2.4 et 5Ghz, a/b/g/n 64 canal. Hyper stable, longue portée (je capte le Wifi de ma box en full signal alors qu'elle se situe 2 étages plus haut) C'est également la carte wifi conseillée par Tonymacx86

- Pour le bluetooth j'ai pris ça https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007MKMJGO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 puce Broadcom donc fonctionne nativement sur macOS également. Je l'ai connecté sur le port droit de mon clavier Apple filaire. Synchronise parfaitement avec ma Magic Mouse 2 et diffuse en même temps du son sur un récepteur bluetooth branché sur un ampli. Je regarde même des films blueray grace à ce dongle, aucune latence, pas de perte de connexion.

Voilà, au cas où ça pourrait aider quelqu'un...


----------



## polyzargone (23 Août 2016)

Phil999 a dit:


> - Pour le bluetooth j'ai pris ça https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007MKMJGO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 puce Broadcom donc fonctionne nativement sur macOS également. Je l'ai connecté sur le port droit de mon clavier Apple filaire. Synchronise parfaitement avec ma Magic Mouse 2 et diffuse en même temps du son sur un récepteur bluetooth branché sur un ampli. Je regarde même des films blueray grace à ce dongle, aucune latence, pas de perte de connexion.



Intéressant. Continuity/Hand off fonctionnent avec un dongle BT ? Et la Magic Mouse 2 fonctionne dans le bios et/ou à l'écran de démarrage de Clover ?


----------



## gradou (23 Août 2016)

Moi aussi j'ai pris un dongle USB Bluetooth tout bête (Chez Boulanger leur marque "essentiel B", 15 €) y fonctionne tout bien, sans rien faire (pour une fois !!!) Et pour le son, comme il s'appaire très bien avec une Bose bluetooth, ça le fait sans souci de config quelconque...

Par contre j'ai toujours un souci, sous 10.12, avec les ports USB 3 qui ne sont reconnus qu'en USB 2. Y'en a t'y d'autres qui ont ce problème, m'enfin ? 

Et puis, si pour le son, DisplayPort est présent dans les choix, par contre pas d'HDMI... ou alors il faut remettre, dans Clover-->Kexts-->10.11, 10.12..., le dernier VoodooHDA (19/08/2016) qui, lui, voit tout (l'a un sacré regard c'truc là !)


----------



## nicolasf (23 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Je regrette qu'il ne soit pas sur Lyon, ça aurait été sympa de venir lui rendre visite !



Mais j'y suis !



Je viens de passer la journée à monter la vidéo, ça marche bien mieux que mon MacBook Pro, et en silence (enfin, cet après-midi, avec la clim, de toute manière…)

Si tout va comme je veux, j'écrirai un nouvel article demain, on le publiera ensuite assez rapidement.


D'ailleurs, si vous avez des questions concernant le montage de la machine, c'est le moment.


----------



## gradou (23 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Mais j'y suis !
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, si vous avez des questions concernant le montage de la machine, c'est le moment.



Oui, ben moi, j'en ai des questions :    !!

1° As tu vérifié tes ports USB ? Sont ils reconnus à leurs débits respectifs; si oui qu'as tu fait de spécial pour cela ?
2° As tu testé Sierra ? Si oui , que réponds tu à la précédente question dans ce cas ? 
3° Maintenant que ton "son" fonctionne, as tu HDMI (si tu es connecté à un récepteur HDMI) présent dans les choix des préférences système ?
C'est tout pour l'instant, et merci d'abord d'avoir initié ce sujet passionnant, et merci d'avance pour tes éventuelles réponses !!


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Mais j'y suis !.



Lol, je ne savais pas que tu étais dans les bureaux de Christophe et Florian (que je n'ai pas croisés depuis la soirée qu'il nous ont fait aux Gones l'an dernier). Je pensais que tu étais sur Paris, et que l'équipe était toujours un peu dispersée.


----------



## nicolasf (23 Août 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Oui, ben moi, j'en ai des questions :   !!



Parfait, je les note ! Mais pour le moment, je me concentre sur le montage, l'installation suivra…

Je peux déjà répondre que c'est non à toutes les questions. Je crois pour le HDMI qu'il me manque quelque chose avec la carte graphique, mais j'ai pas encore regardé…


----------



## nicolasf (23 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Je pensais que tu étais sur Paris, et que l'équipe était toujours un peu dispersée.



En fait, on est tous lyonnais


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2016)

Magnifique, une fois tout ça clôturé, tu viendrais nous en parler un mardi soir ? Ce serait une bonne occasion de se recroiser entre MacG et l'AUG ! Et bien sur on accueille ceux de la communauté qui veulent venir !


----------



## BlueG3 (23 Août 2016)

la config pour un bon refroidissement
-bonne circulation interne dans le boiter ( Bequiet 600 est très bon )
-privilégier les ventilos 140mm ( moins de bruit - idem )
-choix systeme refroidissement un cran plus efficace  pour le processeur ( radiateur ou  watercooling 2x120 ) 
-idem pour la carte video type semi-active ( qui ne doit pas trop consommer non plus )


----------



## zyriab (23 Août 2016)

J'ai lu un article où certaines cartes vidéos semi-actives n'étaient pas forcément moins énergivores.

Ensuite, @nicolasf,  il faudrait bien penser à détailler les branchements avec les câbles (carte graphique, SSD, alim) car parfois dans certaines vidéos ce n'est pas très clair, malheureusement. Comment tu as monté le ssd dans le boîtier Be quiet 600 car j'ai lu un commentaire d'une personne qui disait qu'elle avait eu du mal à monter correctement un samsung evo dans ce boîtier. Détailler le choix du matériel par rapport à un autre, présenter le matériel et ce qu'il a dans la boîte. Dire si tu as rencontré des difficultés et comment tu les a résolues. 
Sinon, moi, j'aurais plus des questions au sujet de l'installation.


----------



## nicolasf (23 Août 2016)

zyriab a dit:


> il faudrait bien penser à détailler les branchements avec les câbles (carte graphique, SSD, alim) car parfois dans certaines vidéos ce n'est pas très clair, malheureusement.



La vidéo ne sera pas plus claire, mais je peux détailler dans l'article. En fait, j'ai trouvé le branchement assez simple. En général, un connecteur ne peut aller qu'à un seul endroit physiquement, du coup on ne peut pas vraiment de tromper. 

Mais je peux détailler l'installation au maximum. Et je serais toujours là pour les questions qui resteront.


----------



## KOVU (23 Août 2016)

Bonsoir, 

J'avais créer mon topics ici sur se forum : mais malheureusement tout le monde répond poste uniquement sur cette partie général.
Voilas mon imac de début 2009, la carte mère a griller.
j'aimerais savoir si c'était possible de créer un hackintosh pour 400 - 500 euro.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Phil999 (24 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Intéressant. Continuity/Hand off fonctionnent avec un dongle BT ?



Aucune idée, jamais utilisé car je n'en ai aucune utilité 



polyzargone a dit:


> Et la Magic Mouse 2 fonctionne dans le bios et/ou à l'écran de démarrage de Clover ?



Non, c'est soit clavier soit une souris USB. Perso j'ai une deuxième souris type gamer brancher en USB pour Windows 10 et les jeux.


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2016)

*Petite exclusivité avant l'article… la vidéo du montage !*







(bon, maintenant va falloir l'écrire, cet article)


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2016)

Dommage que personne ne s'attaque à faire le montage dans un boitier Barebone avec bien entendu tout le matériel adapté. Moi ce qui me rebute, c'est la taille imposante d'un boitier PC, je n'en veux plus.


----------



## Karamazow (24 Août 2016)

Bonjour Nicolas,

Merci pour cette vidéo en avant première du montage du matériel.



nicolasf a dit:


> Parfait, je les note ! Mais pour le moment, je me concentre sur le montage, l'installation suivra…
> 
> Je peux déjà répondre que c'est non à toutes les questions. Je crois pour le HDMI qu'il me manque quelque chose avec la carte graphique, mais j'ai pas encore regardé…



Tout comme Gradou, je suis très intéressé par le volet "Réglages logiciels" de ton Hackintosh, ma question/demande est la suivante:

Est-il possible de réaliser des réglages lors de l'installation de MacOS qui permettront de ne pas se trouver coincé lors des mises à jour silencieuses (ou non) de MacOS. Ce qui serait génial, c'est si tu pouvais décrire un tutoriel étape par étape des actions sur l'O.S. que tu as effectuées pour que ton Hack fonctionne, tout en ayant en tête ce principe.

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse, ainsi que celle des experts de ce forum (notamment PolyzarGone).


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2016)

Karamazow a dit:


> Ce qui serait génial, c'est si tu pouvais décrire un tutoriel étape par étape des actions sur l'O.S. que tu as effectuées pour que ton Hack fonctionne



C'est le but de l'article d'après, mais j'espère avoir encore suffisamment en tête ces étapes. Malheureusement, cela commence à faire longtemps que j'ai tout installé.


----------



## melaure (24 Août 2016)

Il faut tout noter et photographier au fur et à mesure ...


----------



## gradou (24 Août 2016)

zyriab a dit:


> Comment tu as monté le ssd dans le boîtier Be quiet 600 car j'ai lu un commentaire d'une personne qui disait qu'elle avait eu du mal à monter correctement un samsung evo dans ce boîtier.



Monter un SSD dans ce boitier est d'une simplicité enfantine, vraiment, j'y suis arrivé et je suis loin d'être un bon !!!!
Le plus pénible, pour moi, a été l'installation du ventirad, mais bon, encore une fois je suis loin d'être expert et j'y suis également arrivé. Globalement c'est quand même assez simple; plus simple que l'installation et surtout la post installation du système pour que pratiquement tout soit fonctionnel. Je pense en particulier au sport olympique de paramétrage du système son avec cette GA-Z170X (alors que c'est tout simple avec une AsusZ170M-Plus) et à l'obtention des fonctionnalités handoff...!! Quant à l'usb 3 sous Sierra, et ben ça marche toujours pas alors que ça va bien avec 10.11.6...


----------



## wardog (24 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Dommage que personne ne s'attaque à faire le montage dans un boitier Barebone avec bien entendu tout le matériel adapté. Moi ce qui me rebute, c'est la taille imposante d'un boitier PC, je n'en veux plus.



Je suis grave d'accord avec ça. Un mini PC Hackintosh de gamer ça serait pas mal pour ceux qui manquent de place (genre moi )


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2016)

wardog a dit:


> Je suis grave d'accord avec ça. Un mini PC Hackintosh de gamer ça serait pas mal pour ceux qui manquent de place (genre moi )



On y pense en interne. Un collègue aimerait se faire un hackintosh façon Mac mini à placer sous une télévision. Donc on en parlera peut-être, mais pas tout de suite !


----------



## litobar71 (24 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> C'est le but de l'article d'après, mais j'espère avoir encore suffisamment en tête ces étapes. Malheureusement, cela commence à faire longtemps que j'ai tout installé.



Et en plus 'vite fait sur le gaz' au dernier moment!



melaure a dit:


> Il faut tout noter et photographier au fur et à mesure ...








 partait en vacances.. .. qques heures après.


----------



## polyzargone (24 Août 2016)

Karamazow a dit:


> Est-il possible de réaliser des réglages lors de l'installation de MacOS qui permettront de ne pas se trouver coincé lors des mises à jour silencieuses (ou non) de MacOS. Ce qui serait génial, c'est si tu pouvais décrire un tutoriel étape par étape des actions sur l'O.S. que tu as effectuées pour que ton Hack fonctionne, tout en ayant en tête ce principe.



Non, pas au moment de l'installation.

Comme, en principe, c'est le même que celui que tu utilises sur un Mac, l'installeur ne propose aucune personnalisation. Du moins avec les versions récentes d'OS X car avec Snow Leopard, tu pouvais choisir les packages à installer (genre des polices supplémentaires, des pilotes d'impression ou encore X11, etc.).

Il n'y a que les distributions qui proposent ce genre d'options (concernant le choix des kexts, l'installation du bootloader, etc.) mais comme expliqué plus haut, elles sont absolument à éviter parce qu'elles vont faire ça n'importe comment .

Toute la partie "personnalisation" se fait ensuite, après avoir redémarrer une dernière fois sur la clé d'installation puis en sélectionnant la partition OS X fraîchement créée.

Ça inclus notamment :

• L'installation du bootloader sur le disque (dans la partition EFI pour Clover)

• L'installation des webdrivers NVIDIA le cas échéant

• La configuration de Clover (modification du config.plist, installation des kexts au bon endroit et/ou des fichiers DSDT/SSDT dans CLOVER/ACPI/patched).

Alors forcément, dit comme ça, ça à l'air super simple mais j'admets que ça peut demander un peu de boulot quand même, surtout au niveau du config.plist .

Mais sur l'OS en lui même, on ne touche à rien. Je veux dire qu'on a pas besoin de trafiquer des fichiers Système pour que ça fonctionne comme sur un Mac. Ça, c'est le boulot du bootloader et des kexts additionnels .

Donc en procédant ainsi (et en n'utilisant pas MultiBeast ), tu peux être tranquille, les mise à jour (silencieuses ou non) ne poseront aucun problème* et tu pourras même laisser le SIP activé (sauf si tu utilises certains kexts qui doivent êtres installés dans L/E ou S/L/E car ça peut parfois être inévitable).

*Les possesseurs de NVIDIA qui nécessitent absolument les webdrivers devront quand même se méfier car les mises à jour ont de fortes chances de casser la compatibilité. Généralement, il vaut mieux attendre environ 24h le temps qu'ils soient mis à jour. Mais ça, ce n'est pas un problème spécifique aux Hackintosh .


----------



## nicolasf (24 Août 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> Et en plus 'vite fait sur le gaz' au dernier moment!



Tu as tout compris…


----------



## litobar71 (24 Août 2016)

Des photos du réchaud ou de la gazinière alors!


----------



## digitaldream (24 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Dommage que personne ne s'attaque à faire le montage dans un boitier Barebone avec bien entendu tout le matériel adapté. Moi ce qui me rebute, c'est la taille imposante d'un boitier PC, je n'en veux plus.


Une video pas très récente, mais très interessante est le résultat pas trop mal








Karamazow a dit:


> Bonjour Nicolas,
> 
> Merci pour cette vidéo en avant première du montage du matériel.
> 
> ...



C'est possible avec le bootloader ozmosis, il faut flasher le bios avec la version adaptée à ta carte mère, plus de soucis avec les mises à jour sauf les majeurs style passage de 10.10 > 10.11> 10.12.
Personnellement je suis plus que satisfait d'Ozmosis (Sleep ok/iMessage/BeatsRadio/Wifi) pour le son j'utilise un dac usb Fiio E10,
J'installe Osx directement avec une clé usb crée avec DiskMakerX sans chipotage sans rajout de Kexts et pas de Multibeast après   mais il faut savoir que ce n'est pas très paramétrable comme un clover ou un chameleon ni dispo pour toutes les carte mère (ou il faut crée un mais pas si simple), PolyzarGone saura peut êtres expliquer mieux.


----------



## polyzargone (24 Août 2016)

digitaldream a dit:


> PolyzarGone saura peut êtres expliquer mieux.



Non, tout est dit .

Je n'ai pas parlé d'Ozmosis parce que le Hackintosh, c'est déjà assez effrayant pour certains quand on débute alors quand ça implique de flasher le bios… De toute manière et à ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de bios Ozmosis compatible avec l'architecture Skylake  !

À part ce petit détail et comme tu le soulignes, son principal inconvénient (et peut-être le seul à mon avis), c'est qu'il n'est pas aussi paramétrable que Clover. Alors si ça marche du premier coup tant mieux, mais si le bios à flasher n'est pas très complet ou mal fichu, ça peut vite devenir galère.

Cela dit, on peut quand même faire un peu ce qu'on veut avec Ozmosis si on utilise sa structure dans la partition EFI (EFI/Oz) mais c'est là que je trouve qu'il est plus intéressant de passer par Clover parce qu'au final, ça revient pratiquement au même : Default.plist à paramétrer, kexts à placer dans EFI/Oz/Darwin/Extensions etc.

Le support et la documentation en moins (pratiquement personne n'utilise Ozmosis) et pas mal de fonctions absentes aussi.


----------



## Karamazow (25 Août 2016)

Merci à vous DigitalDream et PolyzarGone pour vos réponses !

J'apprécie bien vos conseils et retours d'expérience, cela permettra de se lancer plus tard avec pas ou peu de craintes !


----------



## mp_ (25 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Dommage que personne ne s'attaque à faire le montage dans un boitier Barebone avec bien entendu tout le matériel adapté. Moi ce qui me rebute, c'est la taille imposante d'un boitier PC, je n'en veux plus.



Pour ma part, j'ai décidé de franchir le pas du Hackintosh, et je vais faire ça. Il ne me manque plus que quelques pièces imprimées en 3D à recevoir, et je me lance !


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2016)

Perso je suis pas trop fan du format rond. Mais d'un remake du cube ce serait formidable !


----------



## thierry37 (25 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Dommage que personne ne s'attaque à faire le montage dans un boitier Barebone avec bien entendu tout le matériel adapté. Moi ce qui me rebute, c'est la taille imposante d'un boitier PC, je n'en veux plus.



Mon Hackintosh tourne dans un boitier thermaltake core v1
Plus gros qu'un barbone mais ça permet de mettre un gros ventirad sur le processeur. 
Et une vraie carte graphique si on a besoin. 
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002373

Certains montent dans de plus petits boîtiers. 
Jusqu'à les NUC Intel qui sont aussi petit que les Mac Mini. 

Il y a du choix.


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2016)

Le but c'est quand même d'avoir un mini d’évolutivité avec par exemple 2/3 emplacement de SSD 2"5, 1/2 PCIe, graveur BR, 4 slot mémoire. Dans le Mac Mini on a un port PCI, la place pour deux SSD, le lecteur optique et 3 slots mémoire grand format.


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

@digitaldream

Merci pour la vidéo, mais non le boitier est encore trop gros.


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai décidé de franchir le pas du Hackintosh, et je vais faire ça. Il ne me manque plus que quelques pièces imprimées en 3D à recevoir, et je me lance !


Le boitier à partir d'une poubelle, pas mal du tout et en effet il faut faire imprimer en 3D la partie supérieure, mais ça me parait intéressant dans ce type de volume. On fait en quelque sorte un clone d'un Mac Pro.


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

thierry37 a dit:


> Mon Hackintosh tourne dans un boitier thermaltake core v1
> Plus gros qu'un barbone mais ça permet de mettre un gros ventirad sur le processeur.
> Et une vraie carte graphique si on a besoin.
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002373
> ...


Ton boitier est encore trop gros pour moi. Et oui, je sais bien qu'il y a des alternatives, mais bien souvent c'est une puce graphique et ça ne me va pas pour faire de la 3D.


----------



## mp_ (25 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Perso je suis pas trop fan du format rond. Mais d'un remake du cube ce serait formidable !



Je te conseille de flâner sur la partie "Case mods" de ce forum, certains font des choses formidables. On y trouve des iMac G4 ou des Cube revenus à la vie sous Intel, sans qu'extérieurement on remarque quelque chose. Certaines réalisations sont impressionnantes !


----------



## nicolasf (25 Août 2016)

C'est vrai que les modifications de Mac Pro donnent envie. J'en ai justement récupéré un, je pense que je me lancerais sur ce projet dans quelques temps, si mon premier Hackintosh fonctionne sur la durée.


En attendant la publication de l'article, petit teaser avec deux images extraites de l'article : l'emplacement de chaque composant dans le boîtier.


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2016)

Case Mods ? Ou ça ?


----------



## mp_ (25 Août 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Case Mods ? Ou ça ?



Ah oui, quand je disais "de ce forum", c'était celui de TonymacX86. Ici donc


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2016)

Pas mal, mais il faut trouver un cube mort, car je me refuserais à hackintosher un Mac en état de marche !!!


----------



## mp_ (25 Août 2016)

Je pense pareil. Cela dit, si mon hackintosh marche bien, je verrais peut-être pour essayer le NUC dans un iMac G4. Le plus dur va être de trouver un iMac G4 HS


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2016)

Par contre les exemples sur PowerMac G3/G4 sont sympas aussi ... et ça reste une tour de taille correcte, non ?


----------



## mp_ (25 Août 2016)

Oui, absolument, leur encombrement est moindre qu'une tour PC standard. Bizarrement, par contre, ils ne peuvent s'empêcher de les repeindre, ce qui est un peu dommage. L'idée d'avoir une machine Apple de cette époque visuellement standard avec du matériel d'aujourd'hui dedans me séduit complètement.

Au départ, j'étais parti sur une tour de G5, mais elles prennent bien trop de place. L'idée du Mac Pro poubelle me séduit vraiment, j'aime beaucoup l'esthétique de cette machine. Le résultat sera juste un peu plus grand que le Mac Pro 2013, 3-4 cm de plus en diamètre, et peut-être 7 ou 8 de plus en hauteur. Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je pourrais poster un avancement ici, il ne me manque plus que les pièces imprimées pour commencer.


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je pourrais poster un avancement ici, il ne me manque plus que les pièces imprimées pour commencer.


Je pense que ça va en intéresser plus d'un.


----------



## ScOo'J (25 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Je pense que ça va en intéresser plus d'un.



effectivement [emoji12]


----------



## flotow (25 Août 2016)

arg le maintient du processeur et la carte mère posée sur le carton sans le papier antistatique !!


----------



## nicolasf (25 Août 2016)

Pour tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu, l'article dédié au montage a été publié : 

http://www.macg.co/mac/2016/08/comment-monter-un-hackintosh-95315

Le prochain sera sur l'installation de macOS !


----------



## Barijaona (26 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> J'ai commencé avec Multibeast mais avec les galères de son, je sais pas si c'était une si bonne idée.



Je sais que Polyzargone va nous dire qu'il n'y a pas débat, mais je suis impatient de savoir si Nicolas repasserait par Multibeast si c'était à recommencer…
Toujours dans l'attente de mon matériel (pour l'instant chez le transitaire, en attente de prendre l'avion), j'ai planifié mon installation logicielle. Je me prépare à utiliser uniquement Clover Configurator et les scripts shell que je peux lire et comprendre, mais je suis conscient au vu des étapes qu'a dû subir @gradou que ce pari ne sera pas forcément gagnant…


----------



## mp_ (26 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Je pense que ça va en intéresser plus d'un.





ScOo'J a dit:


> effectivement [emoji12]



D'accord, je ne suis pas très fort sur le partage de mes expériences, mais je vais faire ça dès la semaine prochaine. Je créerai un nouveau sujet pour ne pas polluer celui-là


----------



## ScOo'J (26 Août 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> D'accord, je ne suis pas très fort sur le partage de mes expériences, mais je vais faire ça dès la semaine prochaine. Je créerai un nouveau sujet pour ne pas polluer celui-là



super[emoji106]


----------



## nicolasf (26 Août 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Je sais que Polyzargone va nous dire qu'il n'y a pas débat, mais je suis impatient de savoir si Nicolas repasserait par Multibeast si c'était à recommencer…



Honnêtement, je ne sais pas trop. Je trouve que c'est quand même confortable quand on débute et mon problème avec le son n'avait sans doute rien à voir.

Cela dit, j'attends de voir ce que donnera la première mise à jour système avant de répondre définitivement.


----------



## polyzargone (26 Août 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Je sais que Polyzargone va nous dire qu'il n'y a pas débat, mais je suis impatient de savoir si Nicolas repasserait par Multibeast si c'était à recommencer…





nicolasf a dit:


> Honnêtement, je ne sais pas trop. Je trouve que c'est quand même confortable quand on débute et mon problème avec le son n'avait sans doute rien à voir.



Nan mais MultiBeast, c'est pas le mal absolu non plus  !

Je n'aurais quasiment rien à redire dessus si cet outil faisait les choses plus proprement et surtout, plus en adéquation avec le fonctionnement de Clover (ex. : ne pas mettre tous les kexts dans L/E).

Je n'ai rien contre l'existence de ce genre d'outils car effectivement, quand on débute, c'est nettement plus convivial et plus dans l'esprit Mac. Mais si c'est pour repasser derrière eux ensuite, alors là oui, je préfère conseiller de faire les choses soi-même.

Après, il y a quand même un truc à prendre en compte : c'est bien beau de se faciliter la vie dans un premier temps mais je reste convaincu qu'il faut quand même comprendre un minimum ce qu'on fait. Et ça malheureusement, aucun outil automatisé ne le permet. On est pas autonome et au final, on perd du temps à essayer de comprendre pourquoi tel ou tel truc ne fonctionne pas.

Le problème avec le son en est le parfait exemple. Quand on y pense Nicolas, c'est bien parce que tu as cherché toi-même la solution que ça a finit par payer, pas en cliquant tout simplement sur des cases dans un logiciel .

Peut-être qu'une future version de MultiBeast corrigera le souci (Sierra arrive, il y en aura forcément une) mais en attendant on fait quoi ?

C'est aussi ça le problème avec ces outils : on est dépendant d'eux alors qu'on pourrait très bien s'en passer.


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2016)

Aux spécialistes, peut-on faire un bon hackintosh à partir de cette marque... https://sys.eu.shuttle.com/productListing.jsf ... ?

Il est bien entendu qu'une vraie carte graphique sera installée. Je suis curieux de connaitre les réponses.


----------



## gradou (26 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> De retour de congés, j'ai installé la carte Wi-Fi et Bluetooth d'Apple montée sur PCI et tout fonctionne sans aucune opération supplémentaire.
> 
> Pour moins de 60 €, ça vaut carrément le coup je trouve. Maintenant, je m'attelle au son et si tout va bien, je me lancerai sur les papiers suivants, ceux qui concernent le montage et l'installation…



J'ai installé la même carte. Lorsque je branche le câble qui relie la carte à la prise USB interne pas moyen de maintenir la mise en veille. L'ordinateur se met en veille 1" et se réveille aussitôt et ce de manière répétée. Le branchement sur la carte active la fonctionnalité Bluetooth, lorsqu'il est débranché le Wifi est toujours actif et il n'y a plus de problème de mise en veille.
As tu constaté ce phénomène, et si oui l'as tu résolu ?


----------



## nicolasf (26 Août 2016)

gradou a dit:


> J'ai installé la même carte. Lorsque je branche le câble qui relie la carte à la prise USB interne pas moyen de maintenir la mise en veille. L'ordinateur se met en veille 1" et se réveille aussitôt et ce de manière répétée. Le branchement sur la carte active la fonctionnalité Bluetooth, lorsqu'il est débranché le Wifi est toujours actif et il n'y a plus de problème de mise en veille.
> As tu constaté ce phénomène, et si oui l'as tu résolu ?



Maintenant que tu en parles, je n'ai plus de Bluetooth mais le wifi fonctionne. Je pensais que le matériel était au point, mais peut être pas du coup…

J'ai aussi des erreurs bizarres liées à l'USB dans la console. Peut être que cela ne fonctionne pas aussi bien que je pensais alors ?

Il va falloir enquêter. Mais je ne vais pas pouvoir accorder autant de temps que j'aimerais au Hackintosh dans les prochains jours. Ma priorité absolue désormais, c'est le livre sur iOS 10. Tout le reste est secondaire…


----------



## johnios (27 Août 2016)

HS : j'ai mis à jour mon portable hackintosh à la dernière beta de sierra... presque tous mes patchs de kext dans clover ont changé, il n'y a que l'audio et le bluetooth qui était directement fonctionnels à la mise à jours.
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre en 5 minutes, le temps de trouver les nouveaux Find/Replace pour les patchs


----------



## mofarn (28 Août 2016)

Salut nicolasf, je suis tes aventures avec intérêt, je pense me lancer prochainement et j’en profite pour me documenter sur le sujet.
J’ai plusieurs questions ou remarques et gradou peut répondre aussi comme il a le même matériel : 

La Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 semble avoir de l’audio de qualité (description site Gigabyte), est-ce que vous avez pu tester les entrées et sorties audio sur vos machines ? Et obtient-on un son de qualité comparable à celle d’un mac ?

J’ai été surpris du non fonctionnement du Bluetooth, la technique de la Carte airport Apple montée sur PCI me semblait élégante et la plus sûr pour éviter les problèmes wifi et bluetooth et assurer Continuity et Handoff, il semblerait au contraire que pour certains ce soit problématique, j’ai relevé si cela peut vous aider :
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/304915-help-with-bcm94360cd-bluetooth/

https://www.reddit.com/r/hackintosh...works_but_bluetooth_doesnt_on_apple_broadcom/

http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/w...with-pcie-adapter-from-mallaid-taobao.137070/


Dernier point : avez-vous testé les ports USB et des débits ? gradou a posé la question et je me demandais bien comment effectuer cela jusqu’à ce que je croise ceci : 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=396208

Il y a combien de ports USB actifs en fin de compte ? 
7 sur le panneau arrière (3 USB 3), 4 sur le panneau avant (2 USB 3) ? L’USB 3.1 et USB C aussi ? ils sont tous reconnus automatiquement sans rien faire ?


----------



## thierry37 (28 Août 2016)

@Locke
Je ne sais plus si j'avais mis le message ici. 
Pour les boîtiers en plus petit, il y a aussi le Silverstone FT03 Mini. Format tourelle carrée.


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2016)

thierry37 a dit:


> Pour les boîtiers en plus petit, il y a aussi le Silverstone FT03 Mini. Format tourelle carrée.


Je viens de voir, mais c'est vraiment trop haut.


----------



## thierry37 (28 Août 2016)

Mais donc tu chercherais un petit boitier qui doit faire rentrer une carte graphique ? 
Ça ne court pas les rues....


----------



## gradou (28 Août 2016)

mofarn a dit:


> .../... gradou peut répondre aussi comme il a le même matériel :
> 
> 1) La Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 semble avoir de l’audio de qualité (description site Gigabyte), est-ce que vous avez pu tester les entrées et sorties audio sur vos machines ? Et obtient-on un son de qualité comparable à celle d’un mac ?
> 
> ...


Bon ,comme tu dis que je suis aussi concerné, je tente des réponses fondées sur mon expérience... !!

Concernant le son, je n'ai pas décelé de différence avec mon Mac Pro 2013; pour l'entrée son : un dongle usb micro utilisé sur le Mac Pro  comme sur le Hack pour faire la causette à Siri avec 10.12. Tous les ports audio, du casque à la sortie numérique optique en passant par le Displayport, l'Hdmi..., sont fonctionnels et, me semble t il, de qualité...

Pour le Bluetooth je me suis rabattu sur un dongle USB, il fonctionne très bien !!

Sous 10.11.6 : les ports USB 2.0 et 3.0 sont tous reconnus grâce au Kext USBinjectAll du père RehabMan et ce à leur vitesse maxi théorique respective de 480 Mb/s et de 5 Gb/s , mais les 3.1 et C ne le sont pas...  (Ils ne sont donc pas reconnus "automatiquement" mais la solution est, grâce à *M*r *R*, simplissime !)

Sous 10.12 : tous les 2.0 et 3.0 sont reconnus mais à la vitesse du 2.0  le 3.1 et le C sont également reconnus et à 5 Gb/s mais ne fonctionnent pas correctement (ça bouchonne dur) 

Ceci étant je trouve que les cartes Asus 170, en ce qui concerne le son, ethernet en tout cas, "accueillent" plus facilement OSX... bon, encore une fois, ce n'est que mon expérience...


----------



## mofarn (29 Août 2016)

Merci pour ton retour d'expérience



gradou a dit:


> USBinjectAll du père RehabMan et ce à leur vitesse maxi théorique respective de 480 Mb/s et de 5 Gb/s



Oui ok, je viens de lire son readme



gradou a dit:


> mais les 3.1 et C ne le sont pas... (Ils ne sont donc pas reconnus "automatiquement" mais la solution est, grâce à *M*r *R*, simplissime !)



Je ne comprends pas l'allusion, désolé, une énigme ?


----------



## nicolasf (29 Août 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Maintenant que tu en parles, je n'ai plus de Bluetooth mais le wifi fonctionne. Je pensais que le matériel était au point, mais peut être pas du coup…



Je viens d'ouvrir le hackintosh pour voir et je confirme que c'est bien un problème d'USB : quand je déconnecte la carte réseau de l'USB interne, l'erreur disparaît dans la Console, et elle revient sitôt que je branche.

Dans tous les cas, le Bluetooth ne fonctionne pas, mais au moins maintenant, je sais pourquoi (problème de configuration de l'USB). Je n'ai pas trop le temps de regarder aujourd'hui, mais j'essaierai d'ici la fin de la semaine.


----------



## Barijaona (29 Août 2016)

Bonjour. Je me lance moi aussi dans l'aventure Hackintosh. En attendant mon matériel, j'ai commis deux articles sur mon blog :
- le premier explique pourquoi j'ai décidé de me lancer
- le deuxième décrit le choix du matériel (compliqué par une position géographique un peu reculée)

Jusqu'ici, il n'y a pas trop de différence dans ma démarche par rapport à celle de Nicolas.
Les choses seront sans doute différentes et plus compliquées au moment de l'installation logicielle : mon ambition est de ne se servir que de Clover Configurator et de quelques scripts bash pour essayer d'arriver à un système utilisant un OS X "vanilla", ce qui permettrait d'affronter sans trop de crainte les futures mises à jour logicielles.

Pas sûr que j'y arriverais, je croise les doigts…


----------



## ScOo'J (29 Août 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Bonjour. Je me lance moi aussi dans l'aventure Hackintosh. En attendant mon matériel, j'ai commis deux articles sur mon blog :
> - le premier explique pourquoi j'ai décidé de me lancer
> - le deuxième décrit le choix du matériel (compliqué par une position géographique un peu reculée)
> 
> ...



je te suivrai avec intérêt moi j'aimerais avoir un OS X capable d'affronter les futurs MAJ sans sourciller.


----------



## Sgzag (29 Août 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

pour ma part je suis bien intéressé également, même si un peu craintif au regard des difficultés auxquelles on peut rapidement être confronté.

Aussi de manière plus sécurisé, je souhaiterai savoir s'il était possible d'installer dans ce hackintosh 2 SSD, l'un avec windows (10 ou 7) et l'autre avec OSX pour pouvoir démarrer sur l'un ou l'autre OS au choix?


----------



## gradou (29 Août 2016)

Oui tout à fait, il y a quelques règles à respecter pour installer Windows en UEFI : http://lecrabeinfo.net/creer-une-cle-usb-dinstallation-uefi-de-windows-10-8-ou-7.html  ;   http://lecrabeinfo.net/comment-convertir-un-disque-dur-mbr-en-gpt-sur-windows-10-8-et-7.html   ;   mais c'est tout à fait faisable et ça cohabite bien (à l'installation de l'un ou l'autre système, j'ai toujours débranché le disque qui contenait déjà un des systèmes pour éviter les embrouilles !!) 
Et ensuite Clover donne le menu pour choisir le système sur lequel on veut démarrer (kif kif bootcamp !!)


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Bonjour. Je me lance moi aussi dans l'aventure Hackintosh. En attendant mon matériel, j'ai commis deux articles sur mon blog :
> - le premier explique pourquoi j'ai décidé de me lancer
> - le deuxième décrit le choix du matériel (compliqué par une position géographique un peu reculée)



J'ai une tour fractal design define R5. Aucun soucis, sauf le support à disque dur. J'ai 4 HDD (3 en 3"5 et un en 2"5) et ça vibre pas mal… de temps en temps. Un peu pénible et je n'ai pas encore trouvé de bonne solution.



gradou a dit:


> Oui tout à fait, il y a quelques règles à respecter pour installer Windows en UEFI : http://lecrabeinfo.net/creer-une-cle-usb-dinstallation-uefi-de-windows-10-8-ou-7.html  ;   http://lecrabeinfo.net/comment-convertir-un-disque-dur-mbr-en-gpt-sur-windows-10-8-et-7.html   ;   mais c'est tout à fait faisable et ça cohabite bien (à l'installation de l'un ou l'autre système, j'ai toujours débranché le disque qui contenait déjà un des systèmes pour éviter les embrouilles !!)
> Et ensuite Clover donne le menu pour choisir le système sur lequel on veut démarrer (kif kif bootcamp !!)



Je croyais ça aussi. Sauf qu'il suffit de monter simplement le disque pour windows (dans le cas ou tu as un disque pour chaque système), a installer windows, a monter le second disque, et tout fonctionne.
Par contre, j'ai plusieurs options de démarrage sur Clover. Il faut juste penser à choisir la bonne (EFI, pas legacy). Je n'ai pas trop cherché comment masquer les autres options de démarrage de windows qui ne me servent à rien.


----------



## gradou (30 Août 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai plusieurs options de démarrage sur Clover. Il faut juste penser à choisir la bonne (EFI, pas legacy). Je n'ai pas trop cherché comment masquer les autres options de démarrage de windows qui ne me servent à rien.



As tu essayé de décocher "legacy" dans le "gui" de ton config.plist ?

Par contre je n'ai pas très bien compris à quoi se rapporte "je croyais ça aussi", peux tu préciser s'il s'agit de "partitionner en GPT le disque destiné à Windows" ou bien de "débrancher les disques" ? Merci


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai plusieurs options de démarrage sur Clover. Il faut juste penser à choisir la bonne (EFI, pas legacy). Je n'ai pas trop cherché comment masquer les autres options de démarrage de windows qui ne me servent à rien.



Par ici


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

gradou a dit:


> As tu essayé de décocher "legacy" dans le "gui" de ton config.plist ?
> 
> Par contre je n'ai pas très bien compris à quoi se rapporte "je croyais ça aussi", peux tu préciser s'il s'agit de "partitionner en GPT le disque destiné à Windows" ou bien de "débrancher les disques" ? Merci



Effectivement, décocher le legacy doit faire ce que je veux. Au final, j'ai aussi changé le nom qui est affiché dans Clover et j'ai activé le timeout pour macOS.

Le "je croyais ça aussi", c'est par rapport à la manip pénible pour avoir W10 en mode EFI.
Au final, j'avais installé W10 normalement mais je prenais l'option legacy (parmi les 4 proposées) et ça ne fonctionnait pas.
J'ai fait la manip, et j'avais toujours les 4, j'en ai déduit que la manip ne m'avait servi à rien 

Depuis que je l'ai monté, je n'ai jamais configuré Clover.



polyzargone a dit:


> Par ici



C'est fait, mais la vidéo est toute petite, toute pas belle !

Sinon, si je met la résolution native de mon écran (1920x1200) l'affichage de Clover est écrasé, mais si je met 1920x1080, alors tout va bien. Pas bien grave.

L'installateur Clover ne reconnait pas ma partition EFI (même montée). J'ai fait une installation à la main (copier/coller de ce qui a été installé dans /). Ça fonctionne. J'ai trouvé un fil sur insanelymac avec le même problème, mais sans solution. Juste que la partition EFI pourrait avoir les flags incorrects.

Je pense que ça va être tout pour ce soir. J'ai deux petits soucis sans trop d'importance : iMessage qui ne fonctionne pas (j'ai eu le code, mais comme ça fonctionne sur mon iPad…) et plus de son en sortie de veille.


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

flotow a dit:


> L'installateur Clover ne reconnait pas ma partition EFI (même montée). J'ai fait une installation à la main (copier/coller de ce qui a été installé dans /). Ça fonctionne. J'ai trouvé un fil sur insanelymac avec le même problème, mais sans solution. Juste que la partition EFI pourrait avoir les flags incorrects.



Tu peux essayer ça.


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Tu peux essayer ça.


J'ai lu ça oui, mais si ça foire, ça ne démarre plus.
J'essayerai à la prochaine MAJ de Clover.


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

Euh… il faut réinstaller Clover ensuite (en choisissant "Installe Clover dans l'ESP") parce que cette solution, c'est pour formater la partition EFI .

Après, tu as peut-être un problème avec ton schéma de partition GPT et/ou une partition EFI qui n'a pas le bon type code et dans ce cas, tu devrais aller voir ici et plus particulièrement là.


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

--
http://forums.macg.co/threads/linstallateur-clover-ne-reconnait-pas-la-partition-efi.1284214/


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

À mon avis, tu devrais ouvrir un sujet ici ou ailleurs parce que là, on est carrément HS  !


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> À mon avis, tu devrais ouvrir un sujet ici ou ailleurs parce que là, on est carrément HS  !


----------



## gradou (31 Août 2016)

C'est bien gentil tout ça, mais moi j'ai toujours pas d'USB 3 avec Sierra (beta publique 7) !!!!


----------



## polyzargone (31 Août 2016)

gradou a dit:


> j'ai toujours pas d'USB 3 avec Sierra (beta publique 7)



Le patch pour relever la limite des ports USB a changé avec Sierra. Tu as essayé ça ?


```
Name : AppleUSBXHCIPCI
Find : 837D8410
Replace : 837D8416
Comment : Remove USB Limit 10.12
```


----------



## gradou (31 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Le patch pour relever la limite des ports USB a changé avec Sierra. Tu as essayé ça ?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 Merci pour ta réponse  . Je viens d'essayer, ça ne fonctionne pas, en tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à faire que ça fonctionne.

Je me débats avec cette procédure : http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/10-11-0-10-11-3-skylake-starter-guide.179221/, c'est vraiment pas d'la tarte !!!


----------



## gradou (1 Septembre 2016)

Bon, finalement j'ai mis ça qui m'a été communiqué par un pote d'insalenyMac et qui va bien :

Si ça peut en intéresser certains :

AppleUSBXHCIPCI
find 83BD74FFFFFF10
replace 83BD74FFFFFF16
10.12 DP5 change 15 port limit to 20 in AppleUSBXHCIPCI

En tout cas merci polyzargone de m'avoir répondu et d'avoir pris un peu de temps pour cela !  

Désormais tout est fonctionnel sous Sierra, c'est intéressant pour l'avenir, en espérant que la version définitive n'apporte pas son lot de "mauvaises" surprises...


----------



## Barijaona (1 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> AppleUSBXHCIPCI
> find 83BD74FFFFFF10
> replace 83BD74FFFFFF16
> 10.12 DP5 change 15 port limit to 20 in AppleUSBXHCIPCI



Juste une remarque : le commentaire semble erroné, tel quel, ce patch porterait la limite de 15 à 21


----------



## gradou (1 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Juste une remarque : le commentaire semble erroné, tel quel, ce patch porterait la limite de 15 à 21


Certainement !! Mais l'essentiel n'est il pas que le patch fonctionne ?


----------



## Barijaona (1 Septembre 2016)

C'était juste une remarque parce que certaines cartes mères offrent encore plus de ports, donc il faut que les personnes concernées adaptent en conséquence


----------



## gradou (1 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> C'était juste une remarque parce que certaines cartes mères offrent encore plus de ports, donc il faut que les personnes concernées adaptent en conséquence


Oui, oui, c'est bien comme cela que je l'ai compris. Ceci étant un point me préoccupe :

Sous 10.11.6, le patch allait jusqu'à une limite de 30 : "Increase 15 port limit to 30 in AppleUSBXHCIPCI", et là, sous Sierra il n'y a plus "besoin" que d'aller jusqu'à 21... avec la même carte mère... (?) Sachant également que le 1er patch ne fonctionne pas avec Sierra et que le second ne fonctionne pas avec El Capitan... (!)

Par ailleurs j'ai pu tester que ces patches fonctionnent, respectivement pour 10.11 et 10.12, avec les cartes mères suivantes :
GA Z170X-Gaming 5, Asus Z170M-Plus, Asus H170i Plus D3... dont le nombre de ports est différent sur chacune, je pense qu'USBinjectAll n'y est pas pour rien.


----------



## Barijaona (1 Septembre 2016)

USBinjectAll n'y est pas pour rien, mais USBinjectAll n'a pas été vraiment fait pour cela ! Même si elle a le bonheur de marcher, la solution décrite sur TonyMacX86 n'est qu'une solution de facilité.

Si on se réfère au README écrit par Rehabman, le développeur de USBinjectAll, il dit assez clairement que cette augmentation de limite n'est ni une solution stable (_on se met à écrire dans des zones mémoire où il peut y avoir des conflits avec le fonctionnement normal de l'OS_), ni une solution durable (_la preuve, le patch doit être modifié lorsqu'on passe de 10.11 à 10.12_) : à la base, ce n'est qu'une solution provisoire pour :
- permettre l'identification des ports
- pour ensuite sacrifier les ports dont on a le moins besoin en fabriquant un injecteur, et ainsi rester dans la limite de 15

Avec les processeurs Skylake (cartes mère série 100), le sacrifice pour limiter la limite de 15 est plus drastique, car il n'y a pas de contrôleur EHCI, donc il n'est pas possible de rediriger les ports USB 2 vers ceux-ci.

En ce qui me concerne, ayant aussi commandé une GA-Z170X Gaming 5, j'envisage de ne garder que :
- 2 ports USB 3.0/2.0
- 5 ports USB 3.0 seulement (sans USB2)
- 6 ports USB 2.0/1.1
- aucun port USB 3.1 

ce qui en ports logiques ferait : 2X2 + 5 + 6 = 15


----------



## gradou (1 Septembre 2016)

Je suis bien d'accord, c'est cela la solution pérenne, mais à essayer de suivre la démarche pour déterminer les ports etc. je m'y suis à plusieurs reprises cassé les dents. N'étant pas particulièrement doué pour manipuler les ioregistrery, Maciasl et consorts... j'ai fini par renoncer.
Et je n'ai, nulle part, ni ici, ni sur d'autres forums en français ou en anglais , trouvé de tuto qui me soit accessible. Je n'ai pas compris comment on détecte les ports avec ioregistrery, ce que l'on fait de ceux que l'on ne détecte pas en regard de leur nombre total sur la carte mère, sur le boitier et autres, etc. etc.
Bref : I'm an "idiot" !!! and I would be very happy if someone could explain this simply, but maybe it's impossible !!!!!!

PS : j'ai même fabriqué un ssdt-usb (que j'arrive pas à mettre en pièce jointe) et qui marche même pas   : une capture d'écran partielle quand même :


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2016)

---


----------



## gradou (1 Septembre 2016)

La dernière mise à jour de sécurité d'El Capitan m'a foutu en l'air les webdrivers nvidia.
Si vous rencontrez le problème je l'ai pour ma part résolu avec ça : http://us.download.nvidia.com/wanl9YNPeTLf4ztbBsDkiMXsE4tbtMGp/WebDriver-346.03.15b01.pkg


----------



## nicolasf (1 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> La dernière mise à jour de sécurité d'El Capitan m'a foutu en l'air les webdrivers nvidia.
> Si vous rencontrez le problème je l'ai pour ma part résolu avec ça : http://us.download.nvidia.com/wanl9YNPeTLf4ztbBsDkiMXsE4tbtMGp/WebDriver-346.03.15b01.pkg



Qu'est ce qui s'était passé exactement ? J'ai pas eu de soucis de mon côté. 

J'essaie de comprendre ce que je suis censé faire pour l'USB mais ça me semble etres obtus. Je pense regarder la semaine prochaine, entre deux actus iPhone 7…


----------



## gradou (1 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui s'était passé exactement ? J'ai pas eu de soucis de mon côté.


Et ben, j'ai fait la mise à jour de sécurité de ce jour 1/09/2016, et pis les drivers Nvidia se sont déclarés obsolètes !!


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Et ben, j'ai fait la mise à jour de sécurité de ce jour 1/09/2016, et pis les drivers Nvidia se sont déclarés obsolètes !!



C'est parce que les drivers Nvidia sont alignés sur le numéro de _build_. Hors avec la MAJ, ce numéro à changé (c'est ce que dit la pop up, même si ce n'est pas super explicite).
C'était mon message d'origine avant de me raviser et d'attendre une MAJ des web drivers.


----------



## polyzargone (2 Septembre 2016)

flotow a dit:


> C'est parce que les drivers Nvidia sont alignés sur le numéro de _build_. Hors avec la MAJ, ce numéro à changé (c'est ce que dit la pop up, même si ce n'est pas super explicite).
> C'était mon message d'origine avant de me raviser et d'attendre une MAJ des web drivers.



+1

Absolument ! C'est ce que j'expliquais ici et là.

@flotow 
Du coup, si tu suis le deuxième lien, pas besoin d'attendre la MÀJ des webdrivers .


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2016)

Je n'avais pas encore appliqué cette mise à jour et j'étais totalement passé à côté de tes explications @polyzargone. 

J'ai encore pas mal à apprendre côté logiciel…


----------



## gradou (2 Septembre 2016)

Donc, en remettant cette "vieille" beta (346.03.15b01) je suis tombé sur un N° de build disons "universel", puisque ça fonctionne !!?

C'est donc pour cette raison que les dernières beta de "sierra " fonctionnent toutes avec la même version de webdriver qui comporte un "16A" et non pas par exemple 16Axx ? (merci *polyzargone*, c'est très clair) et la version "beta" que j'ai installé pour El Capitan comporte un simple 15G en effet !! C'est pour ça qu'elle fonctionne.

J'aimerais bien comprendre la même chose pour la reconnaissance et l'injection des USB... mais ça c'est pas sûr hein polyz' ? 

PS : On pourrait peut être ouvrir un sujet là dessus, non ? Avec l'indication de la façon de compter les ports de la carte, des outils à utiliser (et comment les utiliser) pour les repérer d'abord, pour injecter, pour exclure... bref pour disposer d'un patch propre et qui dure !!


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> @flotow
> Du coup, si tu suis le deuxième lien, pas besoin d'attendre la MÀJ des webdrivers .



C'est vraiment le truc pénible cette MAJ des webdrivers.
Redémarrer, virer nvda_enable=1, etc.

Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait un minimum system version + pop up ?
D'un 10.11.x à 10.11.y, il ne doit pas y avoir tant de différence…

Sinon, changer la version du système est plus simple à faire comme manip en attendant la nouvelle version des webdrivers 
Au final, hier j'ai juste éteint la machine et je ferais la MAJ de webdrivers plus tard


----------



## nicolasf (2 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Du coup, si tu suis le deuxième lien, pas besoin d'attendre la MÀJ des webdrivers .



Première mise à jour du système effectuée sans souci en suivant ton guide. Merci beaucoup !

J'ai publié un petit article sur le sujet, du coup : http://www.macg.co/mac/2016/09/mon-hackintosh-recu-sa-premiere-mise-jour-de-macos-95409


----------



## Barijaona (2 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord, c'est cela la solution pérenne, mais à essayer de suivre la démarche pour déterminer les ports etc. je m'y suis à plusieurs reprises cassé les dents.
> 
> (…)
> 
> ...



C'est là que je regrette un peu de n'avoir pas suivi mon intuition initiale et de ne pas avoir pris une carte à base de chipset Z97… Skylake est clairement moins bien maîtrisé pour le moment.

Le SSDT d'origine (celui qu'on obtient avec la touche F4 dans Clover) est disponible quelque part ?


----------



## polyzargone (2 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> J'aimerais bien comprendre la même chose pour la reconnaissance et l'injection des USB... mais ça c'est pas sûr hein polyz' ?
> 
> PS : On pourrait peut être ouvrir un sujet là dessus, non ? Avec l'indication de la façon de compter les ports de la carte, des outils à utiliser (et comment les utiliser) pour les repérer d'abord, pour injecter, pour exclure... bref pour disposer d'un patch propre et qui dure !!



Et non . C'est vraiment LE truc qui coince sur Hackintosh depuis El Capitan (merci Apple). D'autant que comme tu l'as constaté, ça évolue de version en version. Là, y a pas de secret, il faut s'y mettre et c'est loin d'être simple, même pour les plus aguerris. M'enfin, ça reste possible mais c'est un travail de trial/errors comme disent les anglophones .

Tout ce que je peux te proposer, c'est d'aller lire nos 2 tutos si ce n'est déjà fait. Ensuite, n'hésite pas à lire les sujets consacrés à l'USB dans Installation et configuration voire même à créer le tiens .



flotow a dit:


> Sinon, changer la version du système est plus simple à faire comme manip en attendant la nouvelle version des webdrivers



Euh non ! C'est pas du tout une bonne idée de changer le numéro de build de l'OS plutôt que celui des webdrivers. En faisant ça, tu risques tout simplement de ne plus voir les futures màj d'OS X et/ou de corrompre sérieusement ton système. Il n'y a pas que le Mac App Store qui se réfère au numéro de build de ton OS .

En plus, je vois pas en quoi c'est plus simple puisque ça revient exactement au même.



Barijaona a dit:


> Le SSDT d'origine (celui qu'on obtient avec la touche F4 dans Clover) est disponible quelque part ?



Oui (avec toutes les autres tables ACPI), dans EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/origin .


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Euh non ! C'est pas du tout une bonne idée de changer le numéro de build de l'OS plutôt que celui des webdrivers. En faisant ça, tu risques tout simplement de ne plus voir les futures màj d'OS X et/ou de corrompre sérieusement ton système. Il n'y a pas que le Mac App Store qui se réfère au numéro de build de ton OS .
> 
> En plus, je vois pas en quoi c'est plus simple puisque ça revient exactement au même.



C'est plus simple car tu ne touches pas au kext, pas besoin de refaire le cache etc.
C'est juste un fichier texte à modifier et à sauver dans Core Services (de mémoire), rien de plus.
Par contre, c'est vrai que soit OS X te proposera toujours les mêmes MAJ, soit ils ne t'en proposera plus. Mais ça se change aussi super facilement 

Après, ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas utilisé ça. Là, je n'ai toujours pas installé les web drivers


----------



## polyzargone (2 Septembre 2016)

Mouais…

Entre modifier *un* kext et changer la version de l'OS, mon choix est vite fait .

Et entre modifier *une ligne* dans le /System/Library/CoreServices/*SystemVersion.plist *et en modifier une autre dans le /System/Library/Extensions/*NVDAStartupWeb.kext*, pour moi c'est vraiment kif kif sauf que les conséquences ne sont pas les mêmes . 

Après, c'est surtout la réparation des permissions qui est importante. La reconstruction du cache, elle sera quand même faite pendant la MÀJ de toute manière .

M'enfin, c'est toi qui vois .


----------



## gradou (2 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> .../...
> Tout ce que je peux te proposer, c'est d'aller lire nos 2 tutos si ce n'est déjà fait. Ensuite, n'hésite pas à lire les sujets consacrés à l'USB dans Installation et configuration voire même à créer le tiens .


Merci polyzargone, on m'avait dit que t'étais un gars sympa, mais je constate que c'est vrai de vrai. Franchement, t'es toujours à essayer d'aider, de chercher des pistes, montrer des solutions et avec modestie : moi je dis BRAVO, c'est rare les gens comme toi ! Je vais aller voir ce que tu proposes


----------



## Barijaona (2 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Oui (avec toutes les autres tables ACPI), dans EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/origin .


Sauf que j'attends toujours mon matériel, donc Gradou et Nicolas, à vot' bon cœur ! ;-)


----------



## gradou (2 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Sauf que j'attends toujours mon matériel, donc Gradou et Nicolas, à vot' bon cœur ! ;-)


Que veux tu exactement ?


----------



## Barijaona (3 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Que veux tu exactement ?



Comme tu as la même carte mère que celle que j'ai commandé, je suis preneur pour :

les DSDT/SSDT d'origine (lancer clé d'installation Clover, touche F4, puis une fois revenu sur OS X normal, monter la partition EFI de la clé et récupérer le contenu du répertoire /Volumes/EFI/EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/origin)
une sauvegarde faite par IOJones
une exportation de DCPIManager (menu Tools -> Extract All)
éventuellement, un rapport système Apple (lancer Informations Système , puis Fichier->Enregistrer…)
ça me permettrait de réfléchir un peu plus, car je me pose beaucoup de questions sur la direction à prendre sur cette question d'USB


----------



## gradou (3 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Comme tu as la même carte mère que celle que j'ai commandé, je suis preneur pour :
> 
> les DSDT/SSDT d'origine (lancer clé d'installation Clover, touche F4, puis une fois revenu sur OS X normal, monter la partition EFI de la clé et récupérer le contenu du répertoire /Volumes/EFI/EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/origin)
> une sauvegarde faite par IOJones
> ...



1) Je vais t'envoyer ça, mais comment ? (encore qu'il y ait des infos que je ne souhaite pas forcément partager !!! par exemple : N° de série, etc.) je vais t'envoyer : répertoire /Volumes/EFI/EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/origin, sauvegarde ioregistrery, extraction DPCI manager
2) J'ai ouvert un sujet sur cette question de l'USB, ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/hackintosh-skylake-usb-el-capitan-sierra.1284304/


----------



## Barijaona (3 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> 1) Je vais t'envoyer ça, mais comment ? (encore qu'il y ait des infos que je ne souhaite pas forcément partager !!! par exemple : N° de série, etc.)
> 2) J'ai ouvert un sujet sur cette question de l'USB, ici : http://forums.macg.co/threads/hackintosh-skylake-usb-el-capitan-sierra.1284304/


Envoie moi un lien à barijaona chez gmail point com


----------



## gradou (3 Septembre 2016)

Suite à la màj sécurité El Capitan, Nvidia a mis à jour le webdriver :

https://images.nvidia.com/mac/pkg/346/WebDriver-346.03.15f03.pkg

Merci HighMac !!


----------



## nicolasf (3 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Suite à la màj sécurité El Capitan, Nvidia a mis à jour le webdriver :
> 
> https://images.nvidia.com/mac/pkg/346/WebDriver-346.03.15f03.pkg
> 
> Merci HighMac !!



Leur réactivité est très bonne quand même ! C'est rassurant pour l'avenir…


----------



## polyzargone (3 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> C'est donc pour cette raison que les dernières beta de "sierra " fonctionnent toutes avec la même version de webdriver qui comporte un "16A" et non pas par exemple 16Axx ? (merci *polyzargone*, c'est très clair) et la version "beta" que j'ai installé pour El Capitan comporte un simple 15G en effet !! C'est pour ça qu'elle fonctionne.



Par curiosité (et aussi parce que je m'en doutais un peu beaucoup), j'ai téléchargé les deux dernières versions bêta des webdrivers pour Sierra et j'ai fais un diff -rq sur les deux dossiers 1.5-81-367.10.10.05b01-NVWebDrivers des pkg d'installation.

Sans surprise, il n'y a absolument aucune différence  !

En revanche, entre les webdrivers bêta 15b01 et la version finale 15f03 d'El Capitan, là elles sont nombreuses (idem pour les 15f01 et 15f02).


```
MacPro:~ polyzargone$ diff -rq /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01 /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03 > ~/Desktop/Diff.xml
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceAIRPluginWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceAIRPluginWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceAIRPluginWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceAIRPluginWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceAIRPluginWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceAIRPluginWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceAIRPluginWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libairptxasWeb.dylib and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceAIRPluginWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libairptxasWeb.dylib differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceAIRPluginWeb.bundle/Contents/_CodeSignature/CodeResources and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceAIRPluginWeb.bundle/Contents/_CodeSignature/CodeResources differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceGLDriverWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceGLDriverWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/NVPTXWeb.dylib and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/NVPTXWeb.dylib differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/PTXWeb.dylib and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/PTXWeb.dylib differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libCLVMNVPTXPluginWeb.dylib and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libCLVMNVPTXPluginWeb.dylib differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libCLVMPTXPluginWeb.dylib and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libCLVMPTXPluginWeb.dylib differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libclhWeb.dylib and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libclhWeb.dylib differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Resources/cl_kernelWeb.ptx30.fmath.pch and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Resources/cl_kernelWeb.ptx30.fmath.pch differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Resources/cl_kernelWeb.ptx30.pch and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Resources/cl_kernelWeb.ptx30.pch differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/_CodeSignature/CodeResources and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/_CodeSignature/CodeResources differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceMTLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceMTLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceMTLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceMTLDriverWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceMTLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceMTLDriverWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaGAWeb.plugin/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaGAWeb.plugin/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaGAWeb.plugin/Contents/MacOS/GeForceTeslaGAWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaGAWeb.plugin/Contents/MacOS/GeForceTeslaGAWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libclh.dylib and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/libclh.dylib differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/_CodeSignature/CodeResources and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaGLDriverWeb.bundle/Contents/_CodeSignature/CodeResources differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaVADriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaVADriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaVADriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceTeslaVADriverWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaVADriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceTeslaVADriverWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/GeForceTeslaWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/GeForceTeslaWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceVADriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceVADriverWeb.bundle/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceVADriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceVADriverWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceVADriverWeb.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GeForceVADriverWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/GeForceWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/GeForceWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/GeForceWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/GeForceWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAGF100HalWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAGF100HalWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAGF100HalWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAGF100HalWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAGF100HalWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAGF100HalWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAGK100HalWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAGK100HalWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAGK100HalWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAGK100HalWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAGK100HalWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAGK100HalWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAGM100HalWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAGM100HalWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAGM100HalWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAGM100HalWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAGM100HalWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAGM100HalWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDANV50HalTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDANV50HalTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDANV50HalTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDANV50HalTeslaWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDANV50HalTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDANV50HalTeslaWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAResmanTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAResmanTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAResmanTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAResmanTeslaWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAResmanTeslaWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAResmanTeslaWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAResmanWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAResmanWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAResmanWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAResmanWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAResmanWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAResmanWeb differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAStartupWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAStartupWeb.kext/Contents/Info.plist differ
Files /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15b01/NVDAStartupWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAStartupWeb and /Users/polyzargone/Desktop/15f03/NVDAStartupWeb.kext/Contents/MacOS/NVDAStartupWeb differ
```

Conclusion : les webdrivers bêta n'évoluent jamais alors que les versions finales si ! La manip du terminal est donc bien une solution *temporaire* et il vaut mieux installer les versions finales quand elles sont disponibles.


----------



## zyriab (5 Septembre 2016)

@ nicolasf, est-ce que le boîtier Be quiet est silencieux ? Est-ce que tu as un problème pour le câblage : gestion câbles ou câbles trop courts ?
Tks


----------



## nicolasf (5 Septembre 2016)

@zyriab : alors là, aucun souci de silence, je ne l'entends vraiment qu'à peine dans une pièce parfaitement silencieuse. Mais naturellement, le boîtier ne fait pas tout et tous les composants choisis sont eux aussi silencieux.

Aucun souci de câbles sinon…


----------



## spooner (9 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Comme tu as la même carte mère que celle que j'ai commandé, je suis preneur pour :
> 
> les DSDT/SSDT d'origine (lancer clé d'installation Clover, touche F4, puis une fois revenu sur OS X normal, monter la partition EFI de la clé et récupérer le contenu du répertoire /Volumes/EFI/EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/origin)
> une sauvegarde faite par IOJones
> ...



Je suis également preneur, j'attend la réception de mon matos pour monter mon hackintosh avec aussi cette carte mère.....vu l'ampleur du travail un peu d'aider sera la bienvenue.......si je peux gagner du temps

Un grand merci à tous


----------



## Barijaona (11 Septembre 2016)

Mon matériel est arrivé (sauf la tour, donc je teste à l'air libre sur un carton un peu comme mp_), mais galère : la carte mère (GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 révision 1.0) me signale une erreur 55, problème d'identification de la mémoire…

Il semble qu'il y a pas mal de problèmes avec les Gigabyte Z170 lorsque la mémoire est plus rapide que 2133 MHz . @nicolasf et @gradou ont semble-t-il eu de la chance, mais la HyperX HX426C15FBK2/16 sur laquelle je me suis rabattu faute d'autre disponibilité est connue pour poser problème...

Pour l'heure, avec les bios F3 et F4, les barrettes sont reconnues à leur vitesse nominale, mais seulement si elles sont montées sur les slots 3 & 4 (single channel).
Avec le dernier bios officiel (F5) et la beta la plus récente (F6f), la seule manière de faire démarrer la machine est d'avoir une seule barrette dans le slot 4, donc je suis revenu sur le bios F4.

J'ai essayé de figer la vitesse à 2133 MHz, mais ça n'a pas l'air de changer grand chose… Et j'ai un peu peur de jouer avec les réglages de voltage comme suggéré ici ou là.

J'essaye quand même de poursuivre l'installation OS X, sans grand succès, mais du coup il devient difficile de distinguer ce qui relève du matériel et ce qui relève du logiciel…


----------



## Mickado 77 (11 Septembre 2016)

Personnellement, lorsque j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro 13" SuperDrive l'année dernière, j'en avais un peu marre de Windows sur mon PC fixe, et j'ai donc décidé de tenter l'Hackintosh.

*Voici la config:*

- Core i5 750
- 8Go de RAM 1333MHz
- Asus P7P55D
- Radeon 4890 (au départ, puis GeForce 8600GTS)
- HDD Samsung 1To 7200tr/m
- OS X El Capitan

*Installation d'OS X:*

Après avoir préparé tout ce qu'il faut (clé USB OS X El Capitan) etc, j'ai démarré comme tel avec tous les paramètres "Windows", donc sans désactiver la VT-d de mon processeur....etc (l'ordi était déjà en AHCI) et sur ma Radeon en VGA et ça démarre. 
J'arrive enfin sur le bureau de Mac après une installation tranquille sans avoir rien touché.

*Installation de MultiBeast:
*
N'ayant pas trouvé de pilotes pour ma Radeon, je switch de GPU et je met une vieille GeForce 8600GTS. En redémarrant sur OS X, patatra: elle est reconnue sans voir rien touche: c'est génial. Je finis par installer tous les drivers audio et réseau.

*Utilisation:*

J'ai utilisé mon Hackintosh pendant une bonne année en faisant les MàJ d'El Capitan normalement et aucun problème même pour utiliser AirDrop avec mon MacBook Pro. Evidemment iMessage etc ne fonctionne pas, mais vu que je n'ai pas d'iPhone....
Tout a fonctionné comme sur des roulettes sauf qu'il y a quelques mois, l'HDD qui hébergeait OS X est tombé en panne. J'en ai racheter un (je stockait pas grand chose sur l'Hackintosh).

*Conclusion:
*
Après avoir subi la panne du HDD, j'ai décidé de mettre fin a l'aventure Hackintosh et de réinstaller Windows. Mon PC était tout le temps en bas dans le salon connecté a la box en Ethernet et cela dérangeait mes parents (surtout que mon PC fait un bruit assez génant). Vu que le WiFi ne fonctionne pas, je n'ai pas investi plus dans du matériel (à part un nouvel HDD) compatible OS X et j'ai remonté mon PC dans ma chambre et actuellement il tourne toujours sous Windows 10.

Cet expérience OS X se retentera sûrement bientôt car je vais investir dans un Hackintosh (plus récent, plus puissant et avec du WiFi fonctionnel bien sûr) similaire a celui de Nicolas dans son article mais un peu moins cher (1100€ environ). Pour ce prix, je pouvais juste avoir un iMac 21,5" 2,7GHz reconditionné de 2013 (avec l'Iris Pro 5200): trop peu pour moi.


----------



## Barijaona (11 Septembre 2016)

Je vous écris à partir du hackintosh à peu près fonctionnel… Pour contourner le problème avec mes mémoires et ne pas être bloqué pendant l'installation de macOS, j'ai changé dans le BIOS le réglage du voltage de la RAM (M.I.T -> Advanced Voltage Settings -> DRAM Voltage Control -> mettre Normal au lieu de Auto pour "DRAM Voltage")

Par contre, pour l'instant, même avec ce paramètre, ces mémoires ne peuvent être placées que dans les slots 3 et 4


----------



## Mickado 77 (11 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Je vous écris à partir du hackintosh à peu près fonctionnel… Pour contourner le problème avec mes mémoires et ne pas être bloqué pendant l'installation de macOS, j'ai changé dans le BIOS le réglage du voltage de la RAM (M.I.T -> Advanced Voltage Settings -> DRAM Voltage Control -> mettre Normal au lieu de Auto pour "DRAM Voltage")
> 
> Par contre, pour l'instant, même avec ce paramètre, ces mémoires ne peuvent être placées que dans les slots 3 et 4



Ca doit peut être provenir de ta carte mère. Et sous Windows, as tu essayé de voir ?
C'est d'ailleurs bizarre que macOS bloque comme ça a cause de RAM disposant de fréquence trop élevée. Sur mon PC j'ai 2 barettes de 4Go en PC12800 (DDR3 1600MHz) et une autre de 4Go en PC10600, alors évidemment ce n'est que de la DDR3, mais macOS (El Capitan) détectait de la RAM a 1333MHz et l'installation s'est déroulée sans encombre. Ca doit être aussi lié au fait qu'aucun Mac n'est vendu actuellement avec de la DDR4 (l'iMac Retina 5K est dotée de DDR3 a 1866MHz) et donc macOS n'y est donc pas optimisé pour cela.


----------



## Barijaona (12 Septembre 2016)

Le problème n'est pas spécifique macOS, il se manifeste dès le boot : si les RAMs ne sont pas installées dans  les slots 3 et 4 ou si le BIOS est plus récent que le F4, la machine n'arrive pas à l'écran du BIOS , et affiche en boucle le code 55 sur les LEDs de déboggage


----------



## Barijaona (12 Septembre 2016)

Rectification, car j'ai lu un peu vite le schéma de la documentation : le système ne marche que si les barrettes sont montées aux emplacements DDR4_2 et DDR4_4 (les deux les plus proches du processeur).

Je vais vérifier le montage du ventilateur CPU. Il semble qu'il peut y avoir une orientation spécifique pour les écarteurs (l'isolant ne figurerait que sur un côté, et la documentation ne le précise pas…) https://major.io/2014/08/22/asus-maximus-vi-gene-error-55/


----------



## Mickado 77 (12 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Rectification, car j'ai lu un peu vite le schéma de la documentation : le système ne marche que si les barrettes sont montées aux emplacements DDR4_2 et DDR4_4 (les deux les plus proches du processeur).
> 
> Je vais vérifier le montage du ventilateur CPU. Il semble qu'il peut y avoir une orientation spécifique pour les écarteurs (l'isolant ne figurerait que sur un côté, et la documentation ne le précise pas…) https://major.io/2014/08/22/asus-maximus-vi-gene-error-55/



Oui, faut faire attention au placement de la RAM sur la carte mère surtout en dual channel. En single channel, on la met sur le port le plus a droite. Et en quad channel bah on les met où on veut.


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2016)

Donc il vaut mieux remplir tous les slots mémoires, comme ça pas de soucis ?


----------



## Mickado 77 (12 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Donc il vaut mieux remplir tous les slots mémoires, comme ça pas de soucis ?



En fait c'est le meilleur moyen, afin d'éviter ce genre de problèmes de détection de RAM. Mais je pense pas qu'il faut mettre en cause la RAM (en l'occurence des Kingston, réputées très fiables), mais plutôt la MB Gigabyte car comme il est indiqué, la RAM fonctionnait sur une certaine version du BIOS et pas sur une autre. Certes les MB Gigabyte, sont réputées simple pour réaliser un Hackintosh, mais j'ai pas mal de personnes que je connais qui en ont une et qui ont eu des problèmes de RAM, qui ne venait pas des barrettes.


----------



## nicolasf (12 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Il semble qu'il y a pas mal de problèmes avec les Gigabyte Z170 lorsque la mémoire est plus rapide que 2133 MHz . @nicolasf et @gradou ont semble-t-il eu de la chance,



Ah oui, aucun souci pour moi. Si jamais, la RAM que j'ai installée, c'est : http://bit.ly/2aQhwFX


----------



## Mickado 77 (12 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Ah oui, aucun souci pour moi. Si jamais, la RAM que j'ai installée, c'est : http://bit.ly/2aQhwFX



Moi aussi quand j'ai fait mon Hackintosh, même si macOS détectait 8Go alors que Windows en détectait que 6. Vive macOS !!!!


----------



## Phil999 (12 Septembre 2016)

Mickado 77 a dit:


> Ca doit peut être provenir de ta carte mère. Et sous Windows, as tu essayé de voir ?
> C'est d'ailleurs bizarre que macOS bloque comme ça a cause de RAM disposant de fréquence trop élevée. Sur mon PC j'ai 2 barettes de 4Go en PC12800 (DDR3 1600MHz) et une autre de 4Go en PC10600, alors évidemment ce n'est que de la DDR3, mais macOS (El Capitan) détectait de la RAM a 1333MHz et l'installation s'est déroulée sans encombre. Ca doit être aussi lié au fait qu'aucun Mac n'est vendu actuellement avec de la DDR4 (l'iMac Retina 5K est dotée de DDR3 a 1866MHz) et donc macOS n'y est donc pas optimisé pour cela.



Je ne sais pas si toi et les autres êtes au courant, mais il faut mettre "Profil 1" dans les options mémoire du BIOS pour que la RAM soit détectée en 1600Mhz au lieu de 1333Mhz sur macOS. C'est peut être pareil avec les autres types de RAM, à tester... 
Mettez "profil 1" ou au pire "Profil 2" (mais le 1 est conseillé) et regardez si vos soucis de RAM sont résolu.


----------



## Mickado 77 (12 Septembre 2016)

Phil999 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si toi et les autres êtes au courant, mais il faut mettre "Profil 1" dans les options mémoire du BIOS pour que la RAM soit détectée en 1600Mhz au lieu de 1333Mhz sur macOS. C'est peut être pareil avec les autres types de RAM, à tester...
> Mettez "profil 1" ou au pire "Profil 2" (mais le 1 est conseillé) et regardez si vos soucis de RAM sont résolu.



C'est surtout que c'est mon CPU (Core i5 750) qui ne supporte pas la RAM en 1600MHz (1333MHz max) et donc comme c'est lui qui embarqué le contrôleur mémoire, il fait descendre la fréquence.


----------



## gradou (12 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Il semble qu'il y a pas mal de problèmes avec les Gigabyte Z170 lorsque la mémoire est plus rapide que 2133 MHz . @nicolasf et @gradou ont semble-t-il eu de la chance, mais la HyperX HX426C15FBK2/16 sur laquelle je me suis rabattu faute d'autre disponibilité est connue pour poser problème...


Pour ma part c'est d'la :


----------



## nicolasf (13 Septembre 2016)

Petite mise à jour : je suis toujours en train d'écrire le papier sur l'installation d'OS X, mais c'est très long, à tel point qu'on ne sait pas trop sous quel format publier ça. Il y aura aussi une vidéo avec quelques explications succinctes, mais l'essentiel sera à l'écrit.

Côté hackintosh, je me suis résolu à régler correctement mes ports USB en suivant les explications données dans cet autre sujet. Tout n'est pas encore au point, mais j'ai bon espoir de tout régler et les problèmes restants ne sont pas bloquants.

Wi-Fi et Bluetooth fonctionnent très bien, AirDrop marche sans problème, mais en revanche pas Handoff. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, d'autant que dans les Informations Système, le hackintosh est censé être compatible. Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur !





Je retourne à mon article d'ici là, en espérant proposer quelque chose de complet et compréhensible. Mais il va falloir être clair : c'est la partie la plus complexe, et de loin…


----------



## Barijaona (13 Septembre 2016)

Petite astuce de mon côté : je gère mon répertoire EFI/CLOVER avec un système de gestion de version (git), ce qui m'oblige à documenter ce que je fais et pourquoi je le fais, et facilite les retours en arrière si nécessaire


----------



## polyzargone (13 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> je suis toujours en train d'écrire le papier sur l'installation d'OS X, mais c'est très long, à tel point qu'on ne sait pas trop sous quel format publier ça. Il y aura aussi une vidéo avec quelques explications succinctes, mais l'essentiel sera à l'écrit.
> 
> (…)
> 
> Mais il va falloir être clair : c'est la partie la plus complexe, et de loin…



Ça mériterait carrément un livre  !


----------



## melaure (13 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Ça mériterait carrément un livre  !



Un documentaire sur la BBC !!!


----------



## nicolasf (13 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Ça mériterait carrément un livre  !



Mais figurez-vous qu'on y a pensé ! Le souci, c'est de vendre un livre sur les hackintosh sur l'iBooks Store : nope.


----------



## polyzargone (13 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Le souci, c'est de vendre un livre sur les hackintosh sur l'iBooks Store : nope.



Ils vendent bien ça sur iTunes  :




On sait jamais, sur un malentendu, ça peut marcher    !


----------



## nicolasf (14 Septembre 2016)

En exclusivité en attendant l'article, la vidéo de l'installation !


----------



## gradou (14 Septembre 2016)

C'est bien pour le début, après tu montreras pour le son, handoff..., l'usb, ou bien est ce que ce ne sera pas en video ?

Merci pour cette avant première de qualité (bon, y'a pas mal de multibeast, hein ?!!)


----------



## Barijaona (14 Septembre 2016)

J'ai procédé complètement différemment : ayant dû attendre plusieurs semaines mon matériel, j'ai beaucoup lu dans l'intervalle et pour l'instant tout est configuré manuellement. Mais je suis encore loin d'être au bout de mes peines…

Le fait de "committer" chaque étape dans git est très intéressant : même lorsqu'on fait appel à un outil automatique, on voit ce qu'il a fait dans le dossier Clover et on peut remettre en cause les choix de l'outil.

Pour l'heure, je me bagarre avec la veille…


----------



## gradou (14 Septembre 2016)

C'est quoi ça : "Le fait de "committer" chaque étape dans git...", ça a l'air intéressant quoique très ésotérique dans l'expression 
Si on veut committer, comment on fait nous autres, c'est bien beau de faire saliver, mais faudrait p'têt éclairer le badaud !!!!!!! 
Moi, la veille ça irait plutôt, c'est le réveil qu'est difficile, maintenant y veut plus, le dort tout le temps, planté... mais bon je ne désespère pas...


----------



## nicolasf (14 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> C'est bien pour le début, après tu montreras pour le son, handoff..., l'usb, ou bien est ce que ce ne sera pas en video ?



Non, je voulais faire une vidéo assez courte et qui reste simple. En plus, chaque configuration aura des problèmes différents, donc ça n'aurait rien d'universel. 

Par contre, l'article sera très long et détaillé. Et j'y évoque mes problèmes de son, USB et compagnie. 

@Barijaona bonne idée le Git, si j'avais à le refaire, je m'en inspirerais sûrement.


----------



## spooner (14 Septembre 2016)

Bravo à tous pour vos installs......plus que quelques jours d'attente de mon matos en cours de livraison et je serais vite fixé sur le sort de mon hackintosh. L'installation sera facile ou pas ? aurais-je des problèmes genre usb, veille....j'ai choisi comme beaucoup la carte mère Gigabyte gaming 5 Z170 pour plus de facilité.
Pour éviter de trop perdre de temps sur l'installation audio, j'ai fait le choix d'une carte son usb compatible mac os sans trop de problème.
J'ai aussi au cas où trouvé une carte PCIe USB 3 compatible mac os sans rien faire, si je n'arrive pas à régler le problème de l'usb.
Pour la carte graphique j'ai pris une GTX 1080 qui ne sera comme vous vous doutez bien pas utilisée pour le moment du fait qu'il n'ya pas encore de webdriver. Si la HD530 ne fonctionne pas parfaitement je prendrais une GTX 960 ou si je peux une GTX d'occase qui fonctionne oob.

J'ai pris un max d'info un peu partout, j'ai au moins 30 onglets ouverts en vue de mon installation. Je ne manquerai pas de venir demander de l'aide sur le forum, et je vais essayer un max de prendre des notes pour aider en retour les prochains arrivants dans le monde du hackintosh.

Encore merci à tous pour tout.


----------



## Barijaona (15 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> C'est quoi ça : "Le fait de "committer" chaque étape dans git...", ça a l'air intéressant quoique très ésotérique dans l'expression
> Si on veut committer, comment on fait nous autres, c'est bien beau de faire saliver, mais faudrait p'têt éclairer le badaud !!!!!!!
> Moi, la veille ça irait plutôt, c'est le réveil qu'est difficile, maintenant y veut plus, le dort tout le temps, planté... mais bon je ne désespère pas...



Git, c'est le plus populaire des outils de gestion de version en contexte Open Source…  Lorsqu'on programme en groupe, il est indispensable de savoir pourquoi une modification, même toute petite, a été faite pour ne pas risquer de faire perdre à tout le monde des jours de travail.

Ça peut paraître un peu fastidieux au début, mais lorsque tu as pris le pli, tu ne vois que des avantages y compris lorsque tu travailles seul : à chaque avancée, tu "commit" ton code avec un bon petit commentaire et tu ne te demandes pas plus tard : "mais m…, pourquoi diable ai-je fait cela ?"


----------



## Barijaona (15 Septembre 2016)

Allons au bout de la logique : mon dossier CLOVER est ici.

J'ai un peu réorganisé l'historique, mais le résumé des 5 premières soirées de travail est assez simple.
Désolé pour la langue anglaise pour le texte des commits, mais jongler entre deux langues lorsqu'on programme est assez fatiguant…


----------



## nicolasf (15 Septembre 2016)

*L'article sur l'installation est publié ! http://www.macg.co/mac/2016/09/comment-installer-os-x-sur-un-hackintosh-95551*


----------



## spooner (15 Septembre 2016)

Excellent article, détaillé suffisamment mais pas trop pour les gens qui ne comprennent pas tout.....bref un régal. Par contre je reviens sur l'idée du livre "hackintosh" elle est vraiment bonne......il faudrait trouver une solution alternative pour le vendre hors de l'ibook store....


----------



## mp_ (15 Septembre 2016)

Ouah l'autr'hé, il vient faire de la pub pour son site sur le forum 

J'ai pas tout lu vu que je connais à peu près toutes ces étapes, mais j'ai relevé :

On accède pas au BIOS avec un Magic Trackpad, mais avec un Magic Keyboard 
Le kext pour l'ethernet, ce n'est pas "IntelMau*d*iEthernet" mais "IntelMau*s*iEthernet"
Ce n'est pas "garou" mais "gradou" qui t'a aidé dans la configuration de tes USB  
A noter aussi que tous les tutos demandent une clé de 16 Go pour l'installation, j'ai réussi à faire la mienne avec une clé de 8 Go. Autant dire qu'il ne reste pas une masse de Mo dessus, mais j'embarque l'installation de macOS, la partition EFI créée avec Clover, l'installeur de Clover, l'installeur de Clover Configurator et le kext IntelMausiEthernet


----------



## nicolasf (15 Septembre 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> J'ai pas tout lu vu que je connais à peu près toutes ces étapes, mais j'ai relevé :



Oups, merci, c'est tout corrigé !

Les clés USB coûtent si peu cher de nos jours que c'est dommage de s'embêter avec 8 Go…


----------



## nicolasf (15 Septembre 2016)

Un commentaire en réponse à l'article sur l'installation m'a fait réaliser que la partition EFI n'était pas sauvegardée par Carbon Copy Cloner. C'est vrai et c'est un problème, sachant qu'il y a toute la configuration dans ce dossier, et dans l'idéal, les kexts.

Du coup, j'ai bricolé une solution pour créer une copie de cette partition toutes les nuits. C'est un LaunchDaemon qui s'active vers minuit et qui crée un DMG dans un dossier qui sera cloné ensuite par Carbon Copy Cloner.

J'ai intégré au script une maintenance minimaliste pour ne garder que les dix dernières sauvegardes.

Des avis, des suggestions ? 


Si vous voulez l'utiliser, les explications pour l'adapter à votre configuration et les fichiers sont tous disponibles ici : https://github.com/nicolinuxfr/backup-EFI


----------



## edenpulse (15 Septembre 2016)

Sinon @nicolasf SuperDuper permet de faire des clones complets, incluant l'EFI


----------



## nicolasf (15 Septembre 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> Sinon @nicolasf SuperDuper permet de faire des clones complets, incluant l'EFI



Ah ? Et pas Carbon Copy Cloner ??

EDIT : je viens de regarder SuperDuper, comment tu es censé faire ?


----------



## gradou (15 Septembre 2016)

Petite précision concernant ton article : l'intérêt d'utiliser le kext USB c'est qu'il fonctionne également parfaitement avec Sierra GM. Si tu dis : "Si c’est le cas, félicitations, vous avez un hackintosh correctement configuré pour l’USB… _*du moins, jusqu’au passage à macOS Sierra.", *_tu ruines (!) l'intérêt de l'effort, non ?
Sinon je confirme mon appréciation "admirative" pour ton exposé.

PS : sur autre chose. Vous le redémarrez comment votre Hackintosh ? (de manière générale, j'entends) :

csr-active-config 0x0
ou
csr-active-config 0x3
ou bien
csr-active-config 0x67


----------



## polyzargone (15 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Allons au bout de la logique : mon dossier CLOVER est ici.



En effet, ça m'a l'air très pratique. Et ça répond en partie à la problématique soulevée par @nicolasf concernant la partition EFI. Avec un tel système, l'intégralité est sauvegardée en ligne et peut facilement se récupérer en cas de gros pépin (si on a accès à Internet évidemment ).

Cela dit, ça peut potentiellement exposer des infos sensibles au niveau du SMBios. Mais là ce n'est pas le cas et c'est peut-être volontaire ?



gradou a dit:


> Petite précision concernant ton article : l'intérêt d'utiliser le kext USB c'est qu'il fonctionne également parfaitement avec Sierra GM. Si tu dis : "Si c’est le cas, félicitations, vous avez un hackintosh correctement configuré pour l’USB… _*du moins, jusqu’au passage à macOS Sierra.", *_tu ruines (!) l'intérêt de l'effort, non ?



+1

Je dirais même plus que si tout à bien été configuré (ports/adresses), il n'y a pas de raisons que ça change avec la version finale de Sierra et ses successeurs.



gradou a dit:


> PS : sur autre chose. Vous le redémarrez comment votre Hackintosh ? (de manière générale, j'entends) :
> 
> csr-active-config 0x0
> ou
> ...



Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre le rapport avec le redémarrage mais si tu veux plus d'infos sur ces valeurs, va voir ici.

NB : CsrActiveConfig 0x0 correspond à *SIP totalement activé* !


----------



## nicolasf (15 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Je dirais même plus que si tout à bien été configuré (ports/adresses), il n'y a pas de raisons que ça change avec la version finale de Sierra et ses successeurs.



Ah ben là d'accord, j'avais pas compris que c'était le cas et ça change tout ! Je modifierai l'article en conséquence demain, merci. 

Pour te répondre @gradou, de mémoire, je suis en csr-active-config 0x67.


----------



## gradou (15 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre le rapport avec le redémarrage mais si tu veux plus d'infos sur ces valeurs, va voir ici.
> 
> NB : CsrActiveConfig 0x0 correspond à *SIP totalement activé* !


 Oui, je sais bien à quoi ces valeurs correspondent. Je voulais savoir s'il y en a beaucoup qui utilisent le SIP complètement activé. Pour ma part je suis en 0X3 (partiellement activé...). Je crois que Barijaona aime bien le 0X0 mais il n'est pas toujours facile de tenir ce réglage.
Si je parle de démarrage c'est parce que le sip, comme sur les macs "normaux" est activé (ou non, le fameux : csrutil disable avec cmd+R-->terminal) au démarrage, et là c'est plus simple de choisir avec clover...
Et de manière subliminale : quels risques court on réellement avec un SIP désactivé ?


----------



## polyzargone (16 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> e voulais savoir s'il y en a beaucoup qui utilisent le SIP complètement activé.



Ah OK. Alors la réponse est : quasiment personne mais pas forcément pour les mêmes raisons .

Déjà, tu veux virer :

• Tous ceux qui sont passés par MultiBeast et qui ont donc tous les kexts dans L/E.

• Tous ceux qui ont installé ou modifiés des kexts dans S/L/E

• Tous ceux qui, même s'ils n'ont pas touchés à ces deux dossiers, souhaitent faire mumuse ponctuellement avec le dossier System.

• Tous ceux qui n'ont pas envie de se prendre la tête à désactiver le SIP, reconstruire le cache système, redémarrer, ré-activer le SIP puis redémarrer encore une fois et recommencer l'opération à chaque modification.

Bref, ça fait énormément de monde pour ne pas dire la quasi totalité .

Mais si on peut tout mettre dans le dossier EFI/CLOVER/kexts, alors là, on peut le faire sans souci. C'est d'ailleurs l'objectif de @Barijaona.

Et potentiellement, tous ceux qui ont suivi notre tuto Clover sur MacBidouille peuvent le faire car c'est comme ça qu'on les a "éduqués" .

Personnellement, je ne le fais pas parce que je veux conserver la possibilité de faire n'importe quoi dans le dossier System mais ça, c'est mon problème .



gradou a dit:


> Et de manière subliminale : quels risques court on réellement avec un SIP désactivé ?



Jusqu'à preuve du contraire : rien.

Mais tout est dans le "jusqu'à preuve du contraire" .

Enfin si ça peut te rassurer, sur Hackintosh et depuis Yosemite, désactiver ce genre de protection a toujours été nécessaire et personne ne s'est fait infecter ou hacker.

Après, c'est comme pour tout. Il faut faire attention à ce qu'on installe tout en sachant que sur un Hackintosh, je pense que le petit malin qui s'amuserait à poster des fichiers infectés serait très rapidement repéré et grillé par tous les sites/forums spécialisés .


----------



## polyzargone (16 Septembre 2016)

@nicolasf
Je viens de finir de lire ton article et bravo, il est très complet et fidèle.

J'aurais juste une petite rectification à faire concernant Clover et UniBeast/MultiBeast parce que c'est une confusion que les gens font souvent (c'est plus du pinaillage qu'autre chose, je l'avoue ) :

*UniBeast n'est pas un fork de Clover et UniBeast n'a rien à voir avec Clover !*
(la preuve, on peut parfaitement se passer du premier alors que le second est totalement indispensable)

UniBeast, c'est juste un outil qui sert à créer une clé d'installation USB d'OS X. UniBeast, tout comme MultiBeast, utilise Clover comme bootloader mais ce ne sont pas des bootloaders ou des forks de bootloader.

Un peu d'Histoire avec un grand H : 

Avant, le bootloader qu'utilisait Tonymacx86, c'était Chimera qui lui est bien un fork de Chameleon. Mais pas de bol, ni Chameleon, ni Chimera ne sont en mesure de booter El Capitan.

Il n'y a qu'Enoch (qui lui aussi est un fork de Chameleon) qui puisse booter El Capitan. Mais re-pas d'bol pour Tonymacx86, Enoch n'est pas totalement Open Source.

Du coup, Tonymacx86 a été obligé de se rabattre sur Clover (et visiblement, ils n'ont pas encore bien compris comment exploiter son potentiel au maximum). Mais là, re-re-pas d'bol car il n'existe aucun fork de Clover. Donc cette fois, ils n'ont pas pu proposer une version rebadgée genre Clovera ou autre nom plus ou moins subtil.

Désolé si c'est un peu HS mais ces histoires de bootloaders, de trunk et de fork (je préfère les termes de tronc et de branche, c'est plus parlant en français  ), c'est le genre de détails que les gens ne comprennent pas forcément et quand on leur parle de ça, ils sont totalement perdus.

Donc quitte à en parler, autant être précis (ou ne pas en parler du tout) .


----------



## Barijaona (16 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> ça répond en partie à la problématique soulevée par @nicolasf concernant la partition EFI. Avec un tel système, l'intégralité est sauvegardée en ligne et peut facilement se récupérer en cas de gros pépin (si on a accès à Internet évidemment ).
> 
> Cela dit, ça peut potentiellement exposer des infos sensibles au niveau du SMBios. Mais là ce n'est pas le cas et c'est peut-être volontaire ?



Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas fait la procédure iMessage, donc je n'ai pas encore de données sensibles. Mais il est exact que je n'ai pas du tout l'intention de mettre en ligne le numéro de série et éventuelles autres informations personnelles. Elles figureront dans une branche privée qui sera incrémentée séparément au fur et à mesure des autres avancées (utilisation de _git reup_ suivant un workflow proche de  celui  décrit ici).

Donc, la publication en ligne ne peut pas vraiment répondre aux besoins de sauvegarde (à moins d'avoir un serveur git privé quelque part).



gradou a dit:


> Et de manière subliminale : quels risques court on réellement avec un SIP désactivé ?





polyzargone a dit:


> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire : rien.
> 
> Mais tout est dans le "jusqu'à preuve du contraire" .



D'où le petit challenge personnel que je me suis fixé, faire une installation Clover qui soit dans la philosophie d'Ozmosis…
Pour l'instant, ça se traduit par ce commit qui pour l'heure n'a pas été remis en cause ; on va voir ce qu'il en sera lorsque j'installerai les drivers Nvidia et que je serais confronté à l'écran noir…


----------



## polyzargone (16 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> on va voir ce qu'il en sera lorsque j'installerai les drivers Nvidia et que je serais confronté à l'écran noir…



Ah ben ça je peux te le dire tout de suite : impossible d'activer le SIP dans ces conditions.

Le kext AppleGraphicsControl ayant été modifié, à la moindre reconstruction du cache système, il ne sera pas chargé car considéré comme "untrusted" et tu auras droit à un bel écran noir dans le meilleur des cas ou une impossibilité de démarrer dans le pire (mais ça, je n'y crois pas trop car le kext n'est pas essentiel au reste du fonctionnement d'OS X).

À mon avis, et si Pike R. Alpha ne trouve pas un nouveau patch Clover, la seule solution sera de passer par une DSDT.


----------



## gradou (16 Septembre 2016)

Quelle forme il tient le polyzargone !!!! C'est vraiment très, très intéressant. Je crois finalement que pour moi l'intérêt du Hackintosh c'est ça : une ouverture pas seulement matérielle mais aussi du "cerveau" 
Pour ma part j'ai utilisé la procédure de chris111 (http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/file/572-macos-sierra-hd/) pour installer Sierra...

PS-NB : avec Sierra cloverconfigurator ne monte plus les EFI (enfin chez moi)


----------



## mp_ (16 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Petite précision concernant ton article : l'intérêt d'utiliser le kext USB c'est qu'il fonctionne également parfaitement avec Sierra GM. Si tu dis : "Si c’est le cas, félicitations, vous avez un hackintosh correctement configuré pour l’USB… _*du moins, jusqu’au passage à macOS Sierra.", *_tu ruines (!) l'intérêt de l'effort, non ?
> Sinon je confirme mon appréciation "admirative" pour ton exposé.
> 
> PS : sur autre chose. Vous le redémarrez comment votre Hackintosh ? (de manière générale, j'entends) :
> ...



Pour ma part, je n'ai pas touché au SIP, donc je dois être en 0x0.

Pour le moment, j'ai réussi à tenir mon El Capitan complètement stock.


----------



## gradou (16 Septembre 2016)

Sur un autre sujet, la configuration du bios de la carte Z170X de gigabyte (qui sert de référence à l'article de nicolasf) : pour ma part une fois installé le système, je ne laisse pas "autres OS", je mets windows... et je disable CSM; c'est ce que je fais pour avoir une résolution plus "jolie" au boot de clover. Est-ce critiquable ? Et si oui existe t'il une autre solution pour avoir une "page" de démarrage "jolie" ?!
Je n'ai pas ce pb avec les cartes 170 Asus... qui, soit dit en passant, ne nécessitent par ailleurs aucune gymnastique rythmique pour la configuration de l'audio !!


----------



## gradou (16 Septembre 2016)

mp_ a dit:


> Pour ma part, je n'ai pas touché au SIP, donc je dois être en 0x0.
> 
> Pour le moment, j'ai réussi à tenir mon El Capitan complètement stock.



Sauf erreur de ma part, si tu n'as pas touché au SIP, alors tu dois être en 0X67, qui me semble être une configuration par défaut.
Mais, comme trop souvent à mon goût, je peux me tromper...


----------



## mp_ (16 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, si tu n'as pas touché au SIP, alors tu dois être en 0X67, qui me semble être une configuration par défaut.
> Mais, comme trop souvent à mon goût, je peux me tromper...



Ah oui, effectivement, ça dépend de mon plist. Je regarderai à l'occasion


----------



## Barijaona (16 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Le kext AppleGraphicsControl ayant été modifié, à la moindre reconstruction du cache système, il ne sera pas chargé car considéré comme "untrusted" et tu auras droit à un bel écran noir dans le meilleur des cas ou une impossibilité de démarrer dans le pire (mais ça, je n'y crois pas trop car le kext n'est pas essentiel au reste du fonctionnement d'OS X).
> 
> À mon avis, et si Pike R. Alpha ne trouve pas un nouveau patch Clover, la seule solution sera de passer par une DSDT.


Je n'ai pas du tout l'intention de m'appuyer sur le script qui modifie le kext AppleGraphicsControl. Effectivement, un patch DSDT semble la solution la plus simple. Encore faut-il le trouver…

Mais il y a certainement d'autres solutions… Clover sait dynamiquement patcher le cache une fois que celui-ci existe. Le problème c'est lorsque le cache est reconstruit après le passage de Clover.

On pourrait donc imaginer un daemon qui vérifierait au démarrage si le cache a changé par rapport au boot précédent, et dans ce cas redémarrerait la machine pour que Clover puisse cette fois re-appliquer les bons patches.

Dans le cas présent (problème de l'écran noir avec un SMBIOS iMac17,1), ce serait un patch de l'Info.plist.


----------



## gradou (16 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> .../... si Pike R. Alpha ne trouve pas un nouveau patch Clover, la seule solution sera de passer par une DSDT.



A ce propos, avec le patch Pike R.Alpha sous 10.11, je ne l'avais pas remarqué, mais ce matin en branchant un second écran, j'ai été confronté, au redémarrage, au "black screen". Je suis donc revenu à la situation antérieure (sans patch Pike R.Alpha et avec AGDPFix) et là pas de problème...


----------



## nicolasf (16 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> UniBeast n'est pas un fork de Clover et UniBeast n'a rien à voir avec Clover !



OK, je vais corriger ça.

Pour répondre à ton commentaire concernant la sauvegarde de l'EFI : je sais que c'est limité à une seule partition, mais c'est une solution à adapter quoi qu'il arrive donc ça aussi, ça peut être modifié par l'utilisateur. Et en tout cas, j'ai testé cette nuit, ça marche super bien.


----------



## polyzargone (16 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> pour ma part une fois installé le système, je ne laisse pas "autres OS", je mets windows... et je disable CSM; c'est ce que je fais pour avoir une résolution plus "jolie" au boot de clover. Est-ce critiquable ? Et si oui existe t'il une autre solution pour avoir une "page" de démarrage "jolie" ?!



Il y a un Driver64UEFI qui devrait servir à ça : CsmVideoDxe..efi



mp_ a dit:


> Pour ma part, je n'ai pas touché au SIP, donc je dois être en 0x0.





gradou a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, si tu n'as pas touché au SIP, alors tu dois être en 0X67, qui me semble être une configuration par défaut.



Oui, @gradou a tout fait raison . Pour être précis, ce n'est pas la configuration par défaut d'OS X  mais celle de Clover. À noter qu'on peut régler le SIP très finement depuis son menu de boot dans les toutes dernières versions.



Barijaona a dit:


> Je n'ai pas du tout l'intention de m'appuyer sur le script qui modifie le kext AppleGraphicsControl. Effectivement, un patch DSDT semble la solution la plus simple. Encore faut-il le trouver…





gradou a dit:


> A ce propos, avec le patch Pike R.Alpha sous 10.11, je ne l'avais pas remarqué, mais ce matin en branchant un second écran, j'ai été confronté, au redémarrage, au "black screen". Je suis donc revenu à la situation antérieure (sans patch Pike R.Alpha et avec AGDPFix) et là pas de problème...



N'étant pas concerné, je n'ai pas lu ce sujet mais ça pourrait être une piste.



Barijaona a dit:


> Dans le cas présent (problème de l'écran noir avec un SMBIOS iMac17,1), ce serait un patch de l'Info.plist.



Oui ça existe. Tu trouveras des infos ici dont tu pourrais t'inspirer. L'objectif n'est pas du tout le même mais le principe si.



nicolasf a dit:


> Pour répondre à ton commentaire concernant la sauvegarde de l'EFI : je sais que c'est limité à une seule partition, mais c'est une solution à adapter quoi qu'il arrive donc ça aussi, ça peut être modifié par l'utilisateur. Et en tout cas, j'ai testé cette nuit, ça marche super bien.



OK . Le tout, c'est d'en être conscient.


----------



## zyriab (16 Septembre 2016)

@nicolasf
En ce qui concerne le montage du HGST dans le boîtier, est-ce que tu peux donner quelques explications ? Dans la vidéo, on dirait que tu as mis les deux DD dans le même rail...
Merci.


----------



## fljagd (20 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> C'était juste une remarque parce que certaines cartes mères offrent encore plus de ports, donc il faut que les personnes concernées adaptent en conséquence


Je suis d'accord voir ici pour le principe


----------



## colonel couscous (23 Septembre 2016)

Bonsoir

je me suis lancé dans l'aventure de mon premier Hackintosh en suivant les instructions de nicolasf : même carte mère (Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 5), quasiment le même processeur (i5-6600K), même carte graphique (GTX960 GAMING 2G). J'ai tout assemblé et pour l'instant je n'ai connecté qu'un petit SSD de 60Go qui a été installé dans mon MacBookPro.

J'ai ensuite généré la clé USB avec UniBeast et réglé la carte mère selon la procédure décrite par nicolasf à une exception : comme il n'est plus possible de télécharger OS X 10.11.6 sur l'Apple Store, j'ai utilisé l'installateur que j'avais chargé lors du passage de Yosemite à El Capitan et qui contient la version 10.11.0 (build 15A283 en date du 17/09/2015).

Lorsque je lance le boot depuis Clover, dans la foulée s'affiche un "panneau stationnement interdit" et l'ordinateur s'éteint tout seul quelques instants plus tard.
Le boot en mode verbose m'apprend que 
"This version of Mac OS X is not supported on this platform. Reason Mac-DB15BD556843C820"
Ce dernier code est le board-id du dernier modèle d'iMac, le 17,1 qui a été lancé en octobre 2015.

Comme la date de sortie de cet iMac est postérieure à la date de sortie de ma version d'El Capitan, je me suis dit que le problème venait de là. J'ai alors essayé de démarrer mon Hackintosh en modifiant au moment du boot dans le SMBIOS les valeurs de Product name, Board ID et Board version, mais sans plus de succès (toujours le même message).

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour me sortir de là :
1 - m'indiquer où trouver l'installateur de la version 10.11.6 (qui peut être n'aurait pas de problème avec un iMac 17,1)
2 - me proposer d'autres paramètres à modifier
3 - d'utiliser autre chose que Unibeast pour générer la clé d'installation

Merci de votre aide.

Didier

PS : j'ai enlevé la carte graphique et j'ai branché l'écran directement sur la carte mère sans que cela ne change quoique ce soit


----------



## fljagd (24 Septembre 2016)

colonel couscous a dit:


> Bonsoir


Bonjour


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour me sortir de là :
> 1 - m'indiquer où trouver l'installateur de la version 10.11.6 (qui peut être n'aurait pas de problème avec un iMac 17,1)


Normalement , sur ton App Store dans Achat tu devrais avoir El Capitan
Donc possible de le retélécharger en obtenant la dernière version de El Capitan.



> 3 - d'utiliser autre chose que Unibeast pour générer la clé d'installation


Depuis ton mac ou un Hach fonctionnel http://fljagd.fr/falsh-drive-maker-v-1-1/
Ensuite telecharcher Clover  https://sourceforge.net/projects/cloverefiboot/?source=directory
Faire l'installation de clover sur la clé


----------



## colonel couscous (24 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour

et merci pour votre réponse.

Petit souci avec l'App Store, il n'est pas possible de télécharger El Capitan, le bouton est grisé. 

Mais cela n'est plus nécessaire, en effet (la nuit portant conseil), je me suis souvenu qu'au printemps j'avais installé El Capitan sur un autre mac (un iMac late 2007 et ça rame, donc je l'ai repassé à Mountain Lion) et j'ai pu récupérer l'installateur qui installe la build 15F31.

J'ai refait la clé avec Unibeast et j'ai redémarré le Hackintosh. Et là victoire, j'ai dépassé le premier blocage, donc mon hypothèse quant à l'ancienneté de mon installateur était vraisemblablement la bonne.
Mais cela se rebloque quelques secondes plus tard sur la ligne
"000001.008234 AppleUSBLegacyRoot@: AppleUSBLegacyRoot::init:: enabling legacy matching"

Une piste pour progresser ?

Merci et bon week-end

Didier


----------



## colonel couscous (24 Septembre 2016)

Re-bonjour

c'est bon, j'ai réussi à franchir ce 2e obstacle puis un suivant et je suis parvenu à installer MacOSX et à le lancer.

Maintenant, je vais remettre la carte graphique et reprendre l'installation.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Barijaona (25 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> moi y m'ont fait changer mon iMac 14,2 pour un 17,1, alors ils ont *intérêt* à dire la même chose pour toi, sinon...
> [...]
> m'enfin on va voir ce qu'ils disent...



Gradou va me tuer , mais je découvre avec lui que dans le monde hackintosh, il vaut mieux vérifier tous les dires…

Je pensais effectivement que le SMBIOS iMac17,1 serait mieux que l'iMac14,2 parce que c'était une machine Apple tournant sous Skylake, mais je me rends compte que même avec un SMBIOS 17,1, la carte mère Gigabyte a besoin de patches DSDT/SSDT pour que la partie "économie d'énergie" de macOS soit au même niveau qu'un vrai Mac…

Pour les intéressés, les explications de ces patches peuvent être trouvées ici… Si vous voulez juste les patches, ils sont là… (attention, Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 uniquement !)

Donc, c'est sans aucun regret que j'ai repris une définition iMac14,2 qui m'évite le problème d'écran noir. Et me permet de maintenir en vie le canard SIP…


----------



## gradou (25 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Gradou va me tuer , mais je découvre avec lui que dans le monde hackintosh, il vaut mieux vérifier tous les dires…



Certainement pas, nous avons TROP besoin de toi !!!!   
Donc moi aussi je reviens à 14,2, ce qui implique (sauf erreur) : (bien sûr pour iMessage and C° de remettre les N° de série...
1° De remettre le kext AGC originel dans S/L/E, de réparer permissions et updater le cache.
2° De changer, dans le kext "USB" de ta fabrication, 17,1 par 14,2, c'est bien ça ?
 Pour les patches, je n'ai pas très bien compris, c'est pour les pb de veille ? On met les deux dans ACPI->patched ?
PS : essais faits avec les deux patches dans ACPI->patched : rien de nouveau sous El Capitan, et en plus, sous Sierra, la SSDT fait disparaitre du menu "économies d'énergie" le réglage pour la suspension de l'ordinateur, seule subsiste celle de l'écran...


----------



## colonel couscous (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour

je galère toujours pour activer l'accélération graphique sur la carte graphique (une MSI GeForce GTX960). J'ai bien lu dans l'article de NicolasF qui faut lancer AGDPfix sauf que pour lancer ce dernier il faut désactiver SIP.
Après avoir farfouillé sur le net, j'ai trouvé que pour désactiver SIP, il fallait modifier l'EFI en spécifiant la valeur 0x67 pour le paramètre CsrActiveConfig.

La raison de ce post, c'est qu'en dépit de la modification de l'EFI, je ne parviens pas à désactiver SIP. 
AGDPfix me réclame toujours la désactivation et si dans le terminal je tape csrutil status, j'ai bien la confirmation que SIP est toujours bien vivant.

Bref, comment fait on pour désactiver SIP et lancer AGDPfix ?

Merci


----------



## Barijaona (25 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> 2° De changer, dans le kext "USB" de ta fabrication, 17,1 par 14,2, c'est bien ça ?
> Pour les patches, je n'ai pas très bien compris, c'est pour les pb de veille ? On met les deux dans ACPI->patched ?
> PS : essais faits avec les deux patches dans ACPI->patched : rien de nouveau sous El Capitan, et en plus, sous Sierra, la SSDT fait disparaitre du menu "économies d'énergie" le réglage pour la suspension de l'ordinateur, seule subsiste celle de l'écran...



C'est bien ça pour l'USB…

Les patches ont pour objectif de permettre à deux kexts Apple qui gèrent l'économie d'énergie (AppleLPC.kext et X86PlatformPlugin.kext) de se charger http://osxarena.com/2016/04/guide-how-to-test-powemanagement-hackintosh/
Mais c'est vrai que du coup la disparition de certains items dans le panneau de préférences "économies d'énergie" me fait me poser des questions… Merci pour ta remarque, je vais continuer à explorer.

Edit : c'est semble-t-il le comportement normal sur les nouveaux iMacs… cf. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5460434?start=15&tstart=0 et http://news.softpedia.com/news/enab...cs-with-intel-haswell-processors-490731.shtml


----------



## Barijaona (25 Septembre 2016)

Par contre, il y a quelques soucis dans certains cas de sortie de veille profonde… Il va sans doute falloir jouer avec le paramètre de boot _darkwake_


----------



## polyzargone (25 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Gradou va me tuer , mais je découvre avec lui que dans le monde hackintosh, il vaut mieux vérifier tous les dires…
> 
> Je pensais effectivement que le SMBIOS iMac17,1 serait mieux que l'iMac14,2 parce que c'était une machine Apple tournant sous Skylake, mais je me rends compte que même avec un SMBIOS 17,1, la carte mère Gigabyte a besoin de patches DSDT/SSDT pour que la partie "économie d'énergie" de macOS soit au même niveau qu'un vrai Mac…



Dans l'absolu, utiliser le SMBios iMac17,1 est effectivement celui qui reste le plus adapté aux configs Skylake.

Après, personne n'a dit qu'il réglait à lui tout seul tous les problèmes de gestion d'énergie .

Par ailleurs, il faudrait vérifier que ça n'a aucun impact sur les performances du CPU parce qu'en principe, les SSDT qui gèrent le CPU et qui sont générées automatiquement par Clover ou par le script ssdtPRGen.sh de Pike R. Alpha le sont en fonction du SMBios utilisé. 



Barijaona a dit:


> Les patches ont pour objectif de permettre à deux kexts Apple qui gèrent l'économie d'énergie (AppleLPC.kext et X86PlatformPlugin.kext) de se charger http://osxarena.com/2016/04/guide-how-to-test-powemanagement-hackintosh/



Donc concrètement, ce sont les patchs DSDT/SSDT qui règlent le problème, pas le fait de repasser sur un iMac14,2 .

Mais au moins, ça a le mérite d'éliminer le problème d'AGDPfix donc rien que pour ça, ça peut valoir le coup !



Barijaona a dit:


> Edit : c'est semble-t-il le comportement normal sur les nouveaux iMacs… cf. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5460434?start=15&tstart=0 et http://news.softpedia.com/news/enab...cs-with-intel-haswell-processors-490731.shtml



Oui ! Comme quoi, il faut bien choisir son SMBios car ça a des répercussions sur pas mal d'aspects.

Comme on l'a vu, ça joue sur la gestion de la carte graphique, la gestion de l'énergie mais également sur la reconnaissance des ports USB, le mode d'hibernation (sur les portables notamment) et même sur la possibilité ou non d'installer telle ou telle version d'OS X.


----------



## spooner (26 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Gradou va me tuer , mais je découvre avec lui que dans le monde hackintosh, il vaut mieux vérifier tous les dires…
> 
> Je pensais effectivement que le SMBIOS iMac17,1 serait mieux que l'iMac14,2 parce que c'était une machine Apple tournant sous Skylake, mais je me rends compte que même avec un SMBIOS 17,1, la carte mère Gigabyte a besoin de patches DSDT/SSDT pour que la partie "économie d'énergie" de macOS soit au même niveau qu'un vrai Mac…
> 
> ...



Merci je vais essayer, bien qu'effectivement je préférais rester sur iMac17,1 pour rester au plus proche de la réalité.

Ce soir en rentrant je teste.


----------



## gradou (26 Septembre 2016)

Finalement je suis revenu à 17,1, c'est sans doute ce qui est le plus cohérent avec Skylake et le seul problème que j'ai, en fait, est celui d'utiliser AGDPfix, ce qui pour moi, est mineur (il n'y a pas des mises à jour en permanence !!).
Je préfère finalement un Hackintosh Skylake qui fonctionne avec un SMBIOS récent même si j'ai dû régler un peu plus de problèmes...


----------



## spooner (26 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Finalement je suis revenu à 17,1, c'est sans doute ce qui est le plus cohérent avec Skylake et le seul problème que j'ai, en fait, est celui d'utiliser AGDPfix, ce qui pour moi, est mineur (il n'y a pas des mises à jour en permanence !!).
> Je préfère finalement un Hackintosh Skylake qui fonctionne avec un SMBIOS récent même si j'ai dû régler un peu plus de problèmes...



Je suis d'accord, utiliser AGDPfix ponctuellement lors de mise à jours majeure de macOS n'est pas trop dérangent. As tu lancé geekbench quand tu étais en iMac14,2 ? Pour voir si il y'a réellement des différences.


----------



## Barijaona (26 Septembre 2016)

Les patches DSDT/SSDT sont aussi valables pour 17,1 si tu veux un mode économies d'énergie "aux petits oignons"


----------



## gradou (26 Septembre 2016)

Geekbench 17,1 :



	

		
			
		

		
	
            En 14,2 : single core : 5302.   Multicore : 16706

@Barijoana :
Tes SSDT DSDT règlent elles, entre autres, le problème d'extinction du mac (je les avais mises toutes les deux dans ACPI->Patched et cela n'avait rien changé du tout) ?  Et surtout que sont elles, chacune respectivement, censées régler ?
Parce que pour ma part j'ai utilisé une autre solution... qui fonctionne !!


----------



## Barijaona (26 Septembre 2016)

Non, ils ne règlent pas l'extinction. En activant deux kexts Apple (voir mon message précédent), ils :
-permettent d'accéder à plus d'états du processeur (et peut-être de la carte mère)
- activent certaines fonctionnalités avancées de veille 

Si tu fais un ˋman pmset` dans le terminal, tu te rends compte que les vrais Macs, y compris ceux de bureau, offrent plein de possibilités (il y a la veille, l'hibernation, le réveil partiel pour des tâches de maintenance pendant la veille, le power nap…). Pour le moment, je fais encore le tour de la question, mais c'est particulièrement important pour les portables ; un peu moins sans doute pour les desktops (encore que les différents états de CPU…), mais je n'exclus pas un vrai gain sur la facture d'électricité.


----------



## gradou (26 Septembre 2016)

Pour l'extinction : cocher  "Fixshutdown" dans ACPI


----------



## spooner (26 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Geekbench 17,1 :
> Voir la pièce jointe 111048
> 
> 
> ...



Wow pas mal, c'est fou, moi avec geekbench en 17,1 j'ai environ 5000 en single core et je plafonne à 16000 en multicore.

Je dois avoir un truc qui colle pas dans ma config.

Pourtant j'utilise pas beaucoup de kext (usb, audio et 1RJ45) et aucun dsdt/ssdt. clover est installé avec le minimum de chose.


----------



## Barijaona (27 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> @Barijoana :
> Tes SSDT DSDT règlent elles, entre autres, le problème d'extinction du mac (je les avais mises toutes les deux dans ACPI->Patched et cela n'avait rien changé du tout) ?  Et surtout que sont elles, chacune respectivement, censées régler ?
> Parce que pour ma part j'ai utilisé une autre solution... qui fonctionne !!





Barijaona a dit:


> Non, ils ne règlent pas l'extinction. En activant deux kexts Apple (voir mon message précédent), ils :
> - permettent d'accéder à plus d'états du processeur (et peut-être de la carte mère)
> - activent certaines fonctionnalités avancées de veille
> 
> Si tu fais un ˋman pmset` dans le terminal, tu te rends compte que les vrais Macs, y compris ceux de bureau, offrent plein de possibilités (il y a la veille, l'hibernation, le réveil partiel pour des tâches de maintenance pendant la veille, le power nap…). Pour le moment, je fais encore le tour de la question, mais c'est particulièrement important pour les portables ; un peu moins sans doute pour les desktops (encore que les différents états de CPU…), mais je n'exclus pas un vrai gain sur la facture d'électricité.



Euh, je me rends compte que j'ai oublié d'insister sur le fait que ces patches sont spécifiques à une combinaison carte-mère / processeur, et peut-être aussi à la version de BIOS utilisée…

Donc, si vous avez autre chose que *GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 / i5 6600 K / Bios F4* , il vous faut construire les patches par vous-même.

Vérifiez d'abord dans le terminal si vous avez le chargement des plugins :

```
kextstat | grep -i applelpc
kextstat | grep -i acpiplat
kextstat | grep -i x86platformplugin
```

Si vous voyez des références à AppleLPC, AppleACPIPlatform et X86PlatformPlugin, c'est bon, vous n'avez rien à faire.

Sinon, vous suivez la procédure pour le script ssdtPRGen.sh de Pike R. Alpha
Installez, redémarrez, et vérifiez si les kexts se chargent.

Dans mon cas, pour compléter le script en question, il m'a fallu aussi le patch "Skylake LPC" de RehabMan.


----------



## gradou (27 Septembre 2016)

Moi c'est : *GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 / i7 6700 K / Bios F4 *et le problème c'est que je ne sais pas fabriquer les patches... 
En même temps j'ai vérifié si les plugins étaient chargés : ils le sont !!
Le problème c'est que si l'écran se met bien en veille, le reste non... 
Alors que sans les plugins tout se met en veille, l'inconvénient par contre c'est l'écran noir en sortie de veille prolongée...


----------



## spooner (27 Septembre 2016)

Moi tout se met bien en veille, sans rien changer à l'installation avec clover. Par contre, j'ai de moins bonne perfs.
 Et aussi de temps en temps après un long temps d'inactivité (pas de veille) je bouge la souris pour rallumer l'écran ce qui fonctionne mais après quelques clics de souris l'ordi redemarre.

J'ai le Bios F3 de la carte mère.

Je ne comprend pas trop non plus comment patcher.....


----------



## Barijaona (27 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> le problème c'est que je ne sais pas fabriquer les patches...
> En même temps j'ai vérifié si les plugins étaient chargés : ils le sont !!
> Le problème c'est que si l'écran se met bien en veille, le reste non...
> Alors que sans les plugins tout se met en veille, l'inconvénient par contre c'est l'écran noir en sortie de veille prolongée...



Si les kext se chargent, inutile d'en rajouter. Je suppose que c'est ton install Multibeast qui a fait les choses, mais sinon le script indiqué fabrique directement les patches (et permet de mieux comprendre ce qui se passe).

Pour la sortie de veille prolongée, j'ai rajouté darkwake=8 à mes paramètres de boot et je n'ai apparemment plus de soucis (vérification en cours sur une veille très longue)

Et pour la veille capricieuse, il est fort probable que l'USB et particulièrement la carte Wifi/Bluetooth soient encore en cause : en sus du patch DSDT FixShutdown via Clover, j'ai complété avec le patch SuspendOverride


----------



## spooner (27 Septembre 2016)

Du coup avec tout ces patchs/kexts que tu utilise Barijaona, je ne sais plus où j'en suis  

Pourra tu refaire un récap stp ?


----------



## gradou (27 Septembre 2016)

spooner a dit:


> Du coup avec tout ces patchs/kexts que tu utilise Barijaona, je ne sais plus où j'en suis
> 
> Pourra tu refaire un récap stp ?


 + 1


----------



## nicolasf (27 Septembre 2016)

Je plussoie aussi… 

Pour info, voici ce que donne chez moi les trois commandes données par @Barijaona :







Du coup, je suppose que je dois faire quelque chose, peut-être pour améliorer les performances ? J'ai ces résultats, avec la même carte-mère et un Core i5 6600 :






EDIT : @gradou j'ai testé le FixShutdown de Clover, ça ne change rien pour moi…


----------



## gradou (27 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Je plussoie aussi…
> 
> Pour info, voici ce que donne chez moi les trois commandes données par @Barijaona :
> 
> ...


Mes résultats sont ceux d'un core i7, avec le core i5 installé sur une autre configuration j'ai sensiblement les mêmes valeurs...


Où l'on voit par ailleurs que les valeurs du Core i7 sont quasiment identiques avec un SMBIOS 14,2 ou 17,1...
As tu essayé de mettre un cable USB sur ta carte WIFI-BT pour le brancher sur un port USB externe pour voir si, dans ce cas, le FixShutdown ne fonctionne pas néanmoins ? Cette hypothèse permettrait peut être de mieux cerner le comportement du BT quand il est branché sur le port interne...


----------



## spooner (27 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> Mes résultats sont ceux d'un core i7, avec le core i5 installé sur une autre configuration j'ai sensiblement les mêmes valeurs...
> Voir la pièce jointe 111083
> 
> Où l'on voit par ailleurs que les valeurs du Core i7 sont quasiment identiques avec un SMBIOS 14,2 ou 17,1...
> *As tu essayé de mettre un cable USB sur ta carte WIFI-BT pour le brancher sur un port USB externe pour voir si, dans ce cas, le FixShutdown ne fonctionne pas néanmoins ? Cette hypothèse permettrait peut être de mieux cerner le comportement du BT quand il est branché sur le port interne..*.



Pas bête ....


----------



## spooner (27 Septembre 2016)

N’empêche que maintenant que nous sommes plusieurs avec cette carte mère et en plus à chercher de bonne solutions pour la config, nous ne pouvons que la conseiller à tout les nouveaux venu pour leur simplifier la tache


----------



## gradou (27 Septembre 2016)

spooner a dit:


> N’empêche que maintenant que nous sommes plusieurs avec cette carte mère et en plus à chercher de bonne solutions pour la config, nous ne pouvons que la conseiller à tout les nouveaux venu pour leur simplifier la tache


En ce qui te concerne as tu des problèmes pour éteindre ta machine (sous quelle version d'OS es tu ?)
Concernant la veille, tu n'as pas de pb de sortie de veille longue ?
Disposes tu de la carte Wifi-BT dont parlent Barijaona et nicolasf ? As tu le Wifi et le BT par d'autres moyens ?

PS : avec le même objectif que toi je pense que ce serait bien que vous 3 mettiez en signature votre config la plus complète possible, non ?


----------



## spooner (27 Septembre 2016)

J'ai El Capitan et Sierra. Mais pour le moment je travaille plus sur El Capitan que sur Sierra, j'ai la flemme de tout reinstaller sur sierra
Pour la veille je l'ai désactivée à cause de l'intel HD530 qui aime pas, mais quand je l'utilisais je met le pc en veille tout s’éteint correctement, plus aucun voyant/ventilo allumé. Je bouge la souris tout se rallume. Sauf l'écran mais c du à la HD530 qui ne sort pas de veille. Je vais reessayer ce soir en utilisant la GTX pour voir si la veille ne pose pas de problème.
Je n'ai pas de WIFI ni BT. Je comptais acheter la même carte WIFI/bt que nicolasf et Barijaona.

Edit : J'ai mis à jour ma signature


----------



## nicolasf (27 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> As tu essayé de mettre un cable USB sur ta carte WIFI-BT pour le brancher sur un port USB externe pour voir si, dans ce cas, le FixShutdown ne fonctionne pas néanmoins ? Cette hypothèse permettrait peut être de mieux cerner le comportement du BT quand il est branché sur le port interne...



Non, mais il me semblait avoir compris que d'avoir configuré correctement les ports USB et notamment ceux en interne devait régler ce problème. Non ?


----------



## gradou (27 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Non, mais il me semblait avoir compris que d'avoir configuré correctement les ports USB et notamment ceux en interne devait régler ce problème. Non ?


Concernant le fonctionnement du BT, assurément, mais pour pour d'autres questions comme celles de la veille peut être y t'il des incidences. Comme dans mon cas un dongle BT sur un port externe et une carte wifi en interne autorisent l'utilisation de FixShutDown pour l'extinction de l'appareil, je me disais qu'une connexion externe de ton BT pourrait avoir la même conséquence...


----------



## NestorK (27 Septembre 2016)

J'ai sauté le pas, curieux de voir ce que ça pouvait donner, sur ma tour de jeu.
Pour le moment, le principal fonctionne, sauf le son. Et j'ai pas encore testé les ports USB.

J'aurais pas pu le faire sans le tutoriel de Nicolas, encore merci. Par rapport à ce dernier, une seule chose : l'application du patch pour faire tourner la 970 avec le profil d'iMac Retina m'a demandé de faire "sauter" le sip, ce que j'ai réussi à faire après moult recherches via Clover.

J'oublie, ma config pour le principal :

- Asus Pro Gaming Z170 à jour en 19.04
- i7 6700K
- Asus Strix 970

Ma tour est spacieuse et bien ventilée , j'ai posé un ventirad noctua sur le CPU, mon GPU est à ventilation semi passive comme mon alimentation. L'iMac a dors et déjà perdu la bataille du silence par KO. La même en température : l'iMac en route depuis une petite demie heure en usage web / mail / iTunes (mais sans Youtube !) est en moyenne à 67°/70° quand le hack ne dépasse jamais les 40°.

Reste à voir si le hack est viable en condition de production...

Et il me reste à régler ce problème de son...


----------



## spooner (27 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Je plussoie aussi…
> 
> Pour info, voici ce que donne chez moi les trois commandes données par @Barijaona :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 111081



J'ai les même résultats que toi


----------



## gradou (27 Septembre 2016)

Histoire d'en rajouter une couche : avez vous essayé Airplay (si vous en avez l'utilité, bien sûr !)?


----------



## Barijaona (28 Septembre 2016)

spooner a dit:


> Du coup avec tout ces patchs/kexts que tu utilise Barijaona, je ne sais plus où j'en suis
> 
> Pourra tu refaire un récap stp ?



L'état actuel de mes travaux se trouve actuellement sur cette branche en cours de confirmation… Au final, il n'y a pas tellement de manips, mais comme je les fais toutes à la mimine (TextWrangler est mon plus fidèle allié !), je suis obligé de beaucoup lire et de pas mal expérimenter…



nicolasf a dit:


> Pour info, voici ce que donne chez moi les trois commandes données par @Barijaona :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 111081





spooner a dit:


> J'ai les même résultats que toi



C'était également ma situation de départ…


Pour que x86platformplugin se charge, j'ai utilisé le script ssdtPRGen.sh qui m'a très gentiment généré un ssdt.aml qui va dans ACPI/patched
Pour que AppleLPC se charge, il m'a fallu patcher "à la minime" le DSDT avec un patch trouvé chez RehabMan. La modif est expliquée ici, mais vous pouvez aussi (attention, GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 only !) :
prendre le source modifié, l'entrer dans MacIASL, compiler et mettre le DSDT.aml obtenu dans ACPI/patched
ou si vous me faites aveuglément confiance , télécharger directement le DSDT.aml et le mettre dans ACPI/patched


Là, je me suis retrouvé confronté aux problèmes de redémarrage après extinction (à un moment de mes diverses expérimentations, j'avais réussi à m'en débarrasser sous 10.11.6…). J'ai compris que c'était la carte Wifi/Bluetooth (plus vraisemblablement la partie Bluetooth) qui en était la cause. Appliquer dans la config Clover le patch FixShutdown a résolu le problème.

Mais la fameuse carte Bluetooth continuait à provoquer des problèmes, cette fois-ci des sorties prématurées de veille. SuspendOverride dans la config Clover a résolu le problème. Pour faire bonne mesure, j'ai redéfini comme port interne (type 255) dans l'injecteur le port USB auquel la carte est rattachée (je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit indispensable, mais bon, pour la beauté du geste…)

Note : les deux astuces Clover sont l'équivalent du patch [sys] Shutdown fix v2 de RehabMan

J'ai constaté des problèmes de sortie de veille profonde. Pour les résoudre, j'hésite entre mettre darkwake=0 (plus radical) ou darkwake=1 dans Boot/Parameters.

Une fois ce choix fait, il me restera en principe pour finir ma config à :

traiter le son (très vraisemblablement avec AppleALC). J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas de nouveaux problèmes de veille après…
configurer iMessage (là, je pense que je ferais une petite infidélité à TextWrangler et utiliserais Clover Configurator…)


----------



## nicolasf (28 Septembre 2016)

Merci @Barijaona pour les explications !

Question bête : ça apporte quoi concrètement de faire tout ça ? Au quotidien, mon hackintosh fonctionne vraiment très bien, si l'on oublie le problème à l'extinction qui me gêne qu'une fois par semaine, au pire…


----------



## spooner (28 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Merci @Barijaona pour les explications !
> 
> Question bête : ça apporte quoi concrètement de faire tout ça ? Au quotidien, mon hackintosh fonctionne vraiment très bien, si l'on oublie le problème à l'extinction qui me gêne qu'une fois par semaine, au pire…



Je me pose exactement la même question parce que mon Hack fonctionne bien pour le moment. Hormis la veille que je peux pas utiliser pour le moment parce que je n'ai pas de drivers pour la GTX 1080. Je me pose la question de la renvoyer et de prendre une 970 à la place parce que j'en ai marre d'attendre des drivers de la part de nvidia.


----------



## gradou (28 Septembre 2016)

@nicolasf Pour ma part, à ne plus avoir, le matin, un Mac qui est planté en sortie de veille et qu'il faut redémarrer à l'arrache, et j'ai horreur de ça !!
J'aime bien aussi un matériel qui se met en veille et se réveille comme je le décide, et pas comme il le décide lui !!!!!
Parce que, convenons en, même si c'est un peu confus (c'est la loi des échanges... en live !!), pour le moment l'essentiel du débat tourne actuellement autour de ça (et tu n'y es pas étranger, je crois, avec ta carte wifi-bt qui t'a posé des soucis de cet ordre, non ?)


----------



## nicolasf (28 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> et tu n'y es pas étranger, je crois, avec ta carte wifi-bt qui t'a posé des soucis de cet ordre, non ?



En fait, non, pas vraiment. Par défaut, les Mac pas portables n'entrent pas en hibernation, donc j'utilise cette veille légère qui ne pose aucun souci. Il faudrait que j'analyse ce qu'il consomme la nuit, mais je pense que c'est pas tant que ça…


----------



## gradou (28 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> En fait, non, pas vraiment. Par défaut, les Mac pas portables n'entrent pas en hibernation, donc j'utilise cette veille légère qui ne pose aucun souci. Il faudrait que j'analyse ce qu'il consomme la nuit, mais je pense que c'est pas tant que ça…


C'est pas faux !!!


----------



## Barijaona (28 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Merci @Barijaona pour les explications !
> 
> Question bête : ça apporte quoi concrètement de faire tout ça ? Au quotidien, mon hackintosh fonctionne vraiment très bien, si l'on oublie le problème à l'extinction qui me gêne qu'une fois par semaine, au pire…



Disons que c'est surtout pour apaiser ma mauvaise conscience écologique http://www.slideshare.net/Barijaona/cop21-financement-durable-des-aires-protegees-fapbm-fr 

Qui plus est, je suis dans un pays où l'électricité est chère et pas toujours disponible, alors que j'ai souvent la flemme d'éteindre ma machine (ou que je ne peux pas le faire en partant au boulot le matin parce que j'ai encore un long téléchargement en cours).

Vu le contexte, il est très probable d'ailleurs que je vais exploiter les fonctions de gestion d'onduleur des préférences d'économie d'énergie https://discussions.apple.com/thread/524608 (mon onduleur est un APC)

C'est vrai que pour la plupart des environnements desktops, tout ça peut paraître un peu superflu, mais sur un laptop, on ne pourrait pas faire l'impasse de ces "détails"…


----------



## spooner (28 Septembre 2016)

Petite question ceux qui ont un écran 4K avez vous configuré la résolution en hidpi ?


----------



## NestorK (28 Septembre 2016)

De mon coté, je suis presque étonné.
Tout fonctionne. Enfin, tout ce dont j'ai besoin.
Je ne vais pas dire que je ne me suis pas pris la tête mais...

Son, sortie de veille, à priori mes ports USB, le GPU et iMessage, ça roule. Le son aura été la plus grosse prise de tête.

Une chose continue de me surprendre : au boot, clover me donne la possibilité de démarrer El Capitan. Pas de soucis. Seul hic, je ne peux pas accéder à la partition recovery HD (boot indéfiniment). Idem, impossible de booter depuis la clé d'installation qui m'a pourtant servi à faire le hack ? Ca m'emmerde un peu, le jour ou je veux faire une clean install...

EDIT : j'ai toujours cru que la fonction SMS depuis le mac demandait le wifi pour se connecter l'iPhone hors je ne suis qu'en ethernet sur le hack et tout fonctionne : j'imagine donc que tout passe par iCloud...


----------



## gradou (28 Septembre 2016)

@spooner : pas de configuration particulière pour faire afficher les résolutions souhaitées sur mon écran 4K.


@NestorK : bien entendu si besoin, tu passes par le Bios pour lui demander de booter sur ta clé si nécessaire...!? (non, ne me frappe pas !!!)

Oui, chez moi aussi tout fonctionne parfaitement 10.11, 10.12, (+Windows 10 sur config Gigabyte); (ports USB 2.0, 3.0, (3.1- à vitesse 5Gb/s) mais pas USB-C); Wifi-BT; veilles (et réveils) de base; Airplay fluide (excepté en 10.12 sur la Gigabyte); DRM iTunes; iMessage; Airdrop; Continuité (Handoff) - capricieux (fonctionne quand il a envie, hier pas, aujourd'hui oui) - uniquement sur la config Asus (ne fonctionne pas sur ma gigabyte); multiécran (y compris sur 10.12); Siri (10.12); autorisation -capricieuse- de l'Apple Watch à déverrouiller le Mac (10.12)... donc même des trucs dont j'ai franchement rien à f---re !!!

En fait ce qui nous occupe (enfin au moins deux d'entre nous) actuellement ne concerne que des "pinaillages" pour "jouer", parce que personnellement ça m'amuse grave de chercher des solutions à des problèmes qui ne sont pas décisifs...


----------



## NestorK (28 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> @NestorK : bien entendu si besoin, tu passes par le Bios pour lui demander de booter sur ta clé si nécessaire...!? (non, ne me frappe pas !!!)



Mais bien sûr ! Le con. Ca fait chauffer le cerveau, cette histoire de hackintosh.


----------



## Barijaona (28 Septembre 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> Seul hic, je ne peux pas accéder à la partition recovery HD (boot indéfiniment). Idem, impossible de booter depuis la clé d'installation qui m'a pourtant servi à faire le hack ? Ca m'emmerde un peu, le jour ou je veux faire une clean install...
> 
> EDIT : j'ai toujours cru que la fonction SMS depuis le mac demandait le wifi pour se connecter l'iPhone hors je ne suis qu'en ethernet sur le hack et tout fonctionne : j'imagine donc que tout passe par iCloud...



Multibeast à dû installer des extensions qui sont absentes de la partition Recovery HD

Pour bouter à partir de la clé, il faut la choisir au niveau du BIOS et pas au niveau de Clover


----------



## NestorK (28 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Multibeast à dû installer des extensions qui sont absentes de la partition Recovery HD
> 
> Pour bouter à partir de la clé, il faut la choisir au niveau du BIOS et pas au niveau de Clover



Oui, tout simplement, comme me le faisait remarquer très justement gradou ! Merci encore.


----------



## spooner (28 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> @spooner : pas de configuration particulière pour faire afficher les résolutions souhaitées sur mon écran 4K. Je ne parle pas de la résolution native de l'écran, mais du Hidpi (retina). Dans les paramètres de résolution il faut cliquer sur "echelle" et là il y'a la liste des résolutions et certaines sont marqué comme hidpi si tu n'a rien fait tu n'a pas ça. Puisque ce n'est pas activé par défaut. Mais je peux dire que c'est nettement plus beau en retina.
> 
> 
> @NestorK : bien entendu si besoin, tu passes par le Bios pour lui demander de booter sur ta clé si nécessaire...!? (non, ne me frappe pas !!!) J'osai pas faire cette remarque
> ...


 C'est vrai que c'est top de pinailler pour pouvoir avoir une config qui au final sera la plus proche de la réalité


----------



## Barijaona (28 Septembre 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> EDIT : j'ai toujours cru que la fonction SMS depuis le mac demandait le wifi pour se connecter l'iPhone hors je ne suis qu'en ethernet sur le hack et tout fonctionne : j'imagine donc que tout passe par iCloud...



Pas forcément par iCloud :
- détection par Bluetooth lorsque pas de wifi
- détection qu'on est sur le même sous-réseau lorsque l'iPhone est sur wifi


----------



## Barijaona (28 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> En fait ce qui nous occupe (enfin au moins deux d'entre nous) actuellement ne concerne que des "pinaillages" pour "jouer", parce que personnellement ça m'amuse grave de chercher des solutions à des problèmes qui ne sont pas décisifs...



Il y a de ça, mais ce qui me motive surtout, c'est de me simplifier les futurs upgrades… je ne veux pas avoir à attendre deux jours pour appliquer une mise à jour de sécurité ou une bêta de macOS


----------



## gradou (28 Septembre 2016)

@spooner
Je ne sais pas, en effet, de quoi tu parles, mais je suis très intéressé pour apprendre !
Voilà le TdeB que j'ai :



@Barijaona:
Te concernant c'est beaucoup plus qu'un jeu en effet puisque tu mets en oeuvre de réelles compétences (dont nous bénéficions !!)  et dont les résultats, c'est vrai, nous simplifieront la vie à l'avenir !!


----------



## spooner (28 Septembre 2016)

Tiens c'est marrant je n'ai pas la même chose que toi, ( chez toi c'est plus juste) et du coup je me suis rendu compte que je n'ai pas le airplay.

Je vais vérifier cela tout à l'heure. Mais le plus bizarre c'est que sur mon macbook air j'ai la même chose que sur mon Hack, mais rien avoir avec toi.....


----------



## gradou (28 Septembre 2016)

Peut être que, pour avoir la même chose, il faudrait que tu appuies sur "ait" en même temps que tu cliques sur "à l'échelle"... peut être.

Sinon j'ai rentré cette ligne de commande pour "Enabler HIDPI" :
sudo defaults write /Library/Preferences/com.apple.windowserver.plist DisplayResolutionEnabled -bool true
et voilà ce que ça donne, mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit cela que tu attendes... :


car je n'ai aucune résolution indiquant HiDPI à coté d'elle 
Par contre j'en ai plein sur l'autre moniteur 2560*1440 :


----------



## spooner (28 Septembre 2016)

oui voilà c'est ça, essaye une résolution hidpi sur l'autre moniteur.


----------



## gradou (28 Septembre 2016)

C'est ça que tu veux ?


et ça ?



J'suis quand même une bonne pâte, non ?


----------



## NestorK (28 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Pas forcément par iCloud :
> - détection par Bluetooth lorsque pas de wifi
> - détection qu'on est sur le même sous-réseau lorsque l'iPhone est sur wifi


Ah d'accord, je prends bonne note.

Dans le cas de mon hack en tout cas, ni bluetooth, ni wifi, donc iCloud only. Cette solution est un poil plus "sophistiquée" que je ne le pensais... Du coup, même si l'iPhone n'est à portée de mon Hackintosh, j'imagine que je peux envoyer des sms.

Bon, sinon, je lance mon premier Carbon Copy Cloner. La première partie du hack est un succès avec un Mac totalement fonctionnel ! Je monte un second SSD dans l'après midi, lui colle de nouveau l'indispensable Windows, et il sera temps de savoir si on peut accéder à un menu de dual boot sans avoir à passer par le bios.

Premier test d'un gros montage sous FCP X à suivre, curieux de voir comment se comporte la 970 pas vraiment optimisée openCL comme les GPU amd...


----------



## Barijaona (28 Septembre 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> Dans le cas de mon hack en tout cas, ni bluetooth, ni wifi, donc iCloud only.



Dans la plupart des routeurs grand public, Wifi et Ethernet sont sur le même sous-réseau ; c'est sans doute pour cela que ton hack et ton iPhone se voient.


----------



## johnios (28 Septembre 2016)

mise à jour de mon hackintosh à la version finale de sierra : OK
Rien à signaler, j'étais déjà sur la beta de sierra donc les patch sont les même.
Mon portable hackintosh est passé de yosemite à el capitan et à sierra sans aucune perte de fonctionnalité, donc je suis confiant pour le futur macos 10.13


----------



## NestorK (28 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Dans la plupart des routeurs grand public, Wifi et Ethernet sont sur le même sous-réseau ; c'est sans doute pour cela que ton hack et ton iPhone se voient.



Merci pour toutes ces infos.

De mon coté, je continue mes essais. 

Je viens de lancer un projet sous Final Cut Pro X. Pour le moment, en terme de perf, je peux pas trop en dire vu que le projet est peu avancé, mais une chose saute au visage : si j'en crois iStat menu, la machine est à 28° et s'y tient, lorsque l'iMac atteint rapidement les 72° et fait déjà entendre ses ventilateurs.


----------



## spooner (28 Septembre 2016)

gradou a dit:


> C'est ça que tu veux ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 111116
> 
> et ça ?
> ...



Oui c'est ça voilà tu remarque quand même une différence de qualité ? Bon pour le moment tu est bloqué en résolution, mais il y'a une technique pour faire du hidpi dans la résolution max pour ton écran, je suis en train de chercher


----------



## spooner (28 Septembre 2016)

Bon j'ai fait quelques tests de consommation électrique.
Pour le moment j'ai eu (mesures à la prise au mur) 
: Au max 111W, sans faire du gros travail non plus
en moyenne 40w
en veille 2W
Sur 8H30 j'ai consommé 0,38 kw/h


----------



## gradou (28 Septembre 2016)

spooner a dit:


> Bon j'ai fait quelques tests de consommation électrique.
> Pour le moment j'ai eu (mesures à la prise au mur)
> : Au max 111W, sans faire du gros travail non plus
> en moyenne 40w
> ...


Ça veut il dire qu'on peut se dispenser de la mise en veille de l'ordinateur lorsque l'écran est éteint (case cochée dans l'image ci dessous)? Ça m'arrangerait bien si cela ne pose pas trop de problèmes aux composants de la machine et si la consommation électrique en résultant n'est pas abusive !



Quant au "truc" sur la résolution ça serait bien en effet qu'on ait du rétina pour le prix d'un hackintosh !!


----------



## spooner (28 Septembre 2016)

Moi j'ai pas la même chose que toi





Ca prouve qu'il me manque des choses dans mes kexts ou ssdt....

Mais effectivement c'est peu niveau consommation, je m'attendais à bien plus


----------



## gradou (28 Septembre 2016)

@spooner 
J'avais la même chose que toi avant de mettre la SSDT et la DSDT de Barijaona dans Clover->ACPI->patched. depuis j'ai ce menu qui est le même que celui de l'iMac 2013 (10.11) de mon épouse.


----------



## spooner (28 Septembre 2016)

Je deviens fou, j'ai voulu tout reinstaller partir de 0 sur mon 2ième SSD. Je fais la clé pour Sierra et là plus rien ne va, impossible d'installer. Je ne comprend plus.

Même ma clé USB pour el capitan ne fonctionne plus. Je ne comprend pas.


----------



## Barijaona (29 Septembre 2016)

Quelques rectifications / mises à jour par rapport à ce que j'ai écrit précédemment sur la veille :


Pour résoudre le problème des sorties prématurées de veille, le patch SuspendOverride n'est pas indispensable. La vraie solution réside dans le fait de marquer comme port interne (type 255) dans l'injecteur le port USB auquel la carte Wifi/Bluetooth est rattachée
J'ai finalement retenu darkwake=1 comme paramètre de boot pour résoudre le problème d'écran noir après une sortie de veille prolongée
La gestion d'économie d'énergie a changé dans Sierra (il n'y a notamment plus de fichier /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.PowerManagement.plist), donc je reste prudemment sur les paramètres standard en matière d'économie d'énergie (dans les anciennes versions, il était semble-t-il possible d'activer l'hibernation même sur un desktop en mettant hibernatemode à 29)
Sur Github, ces dernières mises au point donnent cela.
Je m'attaque demain à l'audio.


----------



## spooner (29 Septembre 2016)

J'ai trouvé pourquoi je ne pouvais plus booter sur sierra, mon kext pour le ssd samsung 950.....j'ai du le repatcher


----------



## gradou (29 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Quelques rectifications / mises à jour par rapport à ce que j'ai écrit précédemment sur la veille :
> 
> 
> Pour résoudre le problème des sorties prématurées de veille, le patch SuspendOverride n'est pas indispensable. La vraie solution réside dans le fait de marquer comme port interne (type 255) dans l'injecteur le port USB auquel la carte Wifi/Bluetooth est rattachée



Tout d'abord félicitations pour ton opiniâtreté !!
Ensuite ta remarque sur le type "255" du port interne auquel est connectée la carte Wifi-BT (config Asus chez moi) m'a amené à regarder comment j'avais adapté le Kext USB pour la carte Asus Z170M avec laquelle j'avais également des problèmes de mise en veille, mais le BT fonctionnait.
Je me suis alors aperçu que j'avais oublié de renseigner les data du port (qui par contre avait bien un usbconnector 255) !! Je rectifie, redémarre, teste : j'ai le BT et la mise en veille fonctionne désormais correctement !!
Tout cela pour confirmer que le diable est dans les détails, et que la moindre approximation peut avoir des conséquences insoupçonnées !
J'en tire les leçons qu'il vaut mieux vérifier plusieurs fois ce que l'on fait et surtout ne pas agir dans la précipitation et que ta persévérance, Barijaona, nous permet tous de progresser !! (Voilà à quoi ça sert tout ça !! cf supra)


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Pour résoudre le problème des sorties prématurées de veille, le patch SuspendOverride n'est pas indispensable. La vraie solution réside dans le fait de marquer comme port interne (type 255) dans l'injecteur le port USB auquel la carte Wifi/Bluetooth est rattachée



C'est ce que j'avais fait, et je n'ai effectivement pas de soucis avec la sortie de veille, en tout cas, je ne crois pas.


----------



## Barijaona (29 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Pour résoudre le problème des sorties prématurées de veille, le patch SuspendOverride n'est pas indispensable. La vraie solution réside dans le fait de marquer comme port interne (type 255) dans l'injecteur le port USB auquel la carte Wifi/Bluetooth est rattachée





nicolasf a dit:


> C'est ce que j'avais fait, et je n'ai effectivement pas de soucis avec la sortie de veille, en tout cas, je ne crois pas.



Mais tu as des problèmes à l'extinction ? Pour ma part, je me rends compte que je peux même me passer du FixShutdown dans Clover une fois que le port de la carte Wifi/Bluetooth est correctement configuré à 255.


----------



## nicolasf (30 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Mais tu as des problèmes à l'extinction ? Pour ma part, je me rends compte que je peux même me passer du FixShutdown dans Clover une fois que le port de la carte Wifi/Bluetooth est correctement configuré à 255.



Oui, mais j'avais déjà configuré correctement les ports USB internes. Du coup, je ne sais pas ce que je suis censé faire…


----------



## Barijaona (1 Octobre 2016)

Pour l'audio, j'avais des bizarreries : les sorties audio sur le panneau arrière marchaient quand elles le voulaient bien, c'est à dire pas souvent…
Ces bizarreries ont complètement disparu à partir du moment où j'ai désactivé dans le BIOS, section "Peripherals", la fonction "Audio LED".

Sérieusement, je me demande combien de jours-homme Gigabyte a investi pour ce gimmick marketing d'un goût discutable… On reproche parfois à Apple de privilégier le design au dépens des fonctionnalités, mais le résultat me convainc bien plus que ce genre de trip de _gamer_…


----------



## spooner (1 Octobre 2016)

Moi je n'avais pas trop de problème avec les sorties arrières, juste de temps en temps après un son joué j'entendais un petit sifflement dans les haut parleur.
Par contre sur les prises audio du boitier, après quelques minutes, un clic régulier se fait entendre.
J'avais déjà desactivé cette fonction audio led qui ne sert strictement à rien, et qui consomme de l'énergie (certes très peu mais quand même !)


----------



## gradou (1 Octobre 2016)

colonel couscous a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Bonjour mon Colonel !!

De simples avis, qui ne sont pas forcément des solutions :
 Pour ma part j'ai réussi à éteindre le Hack en cochant (Clover Configurator) dans ACPI : FixShutdown... (ça ne fonctionne pas chez tout le monde)
Mais pour ce problème, comme pour les 2 et 3, as tu adapté le Kext USB dont fait état nicolasf dans son article : http://www.macg.co/mac/2016/09/comment-installer-os-x-sur-un-hackintosh-95551. ?
Si oui, as tu vérifié que le port USB interne auquel, je suppose, ton BT est connecté est correctement configuré : USBconnector-> 255 ?
Voilà pour ma part... Je pense que le gros méchant de l'extinction qui Reboote dans la foulée, c'est, en général, le BT (son installation ou (et) sa compatibilité). Pour vérifier, désactive le...


----------



## colonel couscous (2 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir Gradou

et merci, tout à l'air d'être rentré dans l'ordre.

Le Hackintosh s'éteint correctement, le trackpad fonctionne bien et les clés USB ont l'air de tenir (il faut encore attendre pour en être sur).

J'avais bien déroulé la procédure de NicolasF jusqu'au bout, mais j'ai tellement bidouillé sur le problème de l'écran noir que j'ai du défaire un truc.

Maintenant, il me reste 2/3 trucs à fignoler, du genre réglage de la luminosité de l'écran, extinction de la lumière rouge et du logo MSI sur la carte graphique, etc...

Bonne nuit.


----------



## NestorK (4 Octobre 2016)

Hello les gens ! 

Z'avez vu que Nvidia vient de mettre à jour ses drivers CUDA pour Sierra ?

Un petit signe que la série 10xx aura bientôt ses pilotes pour nos Mac Pro / Hackintosh sous El Capitan et Sierra ?


----------



## nicolasf (4 Octobre 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> Hello les gens !
> 
> Z'avez vu que Nvidia vient de mettre à jour ses drivers CUDA pour Sierra ?
> 
> Un petit signe que la série 10xx aura bientôt ses pilotes pour nos Mac Pro / Hackintosh sous El Capitan et Sierra ?



Ah non, je me demandais quand est-ce que cela allait arriver !

Je vais pouvoir étudier sérieusement la possibilité de mettre à jour alors…


----------



## Barijaona (6 Octobre 2016)

Essayant de me rapprocher au mieux du comportement d'un vrai iMac en ce qui concerne l'économie d'énergie, j'arrive à la conclusion que deux réglages BIOS jouent un rôle important pour la sortie d'une veille profonde :

- dans "Peripherals", Legacy USB Support : Disabled
- dans "Power Management", ErP : Enabled

Concernant ce dernier point, selon la doc Gigabyte :
_When this item is set to Enabled, the following functions will become unavailable: Resume by Alarm, PME event wake up, power on by mouse, power on by keyboard, and wake on LAN._​À l'heure de l'USB et du Bluetooth, _power on by mouse_ et _power on by keyboard_ ne nous intéressent pas.
Par contre, le réveil par accès réseau et le démarrage programmé peuvent intéresser certains. Dans ce cas, il faudra sans doute désactiver dans pmset à la fois standby et hibernate


----------



## gradou (6 Octobre 2016)

Puisqu'on parle du Bios, j'ai fait l'update en F5... pour avoir l'activation de la mémoire en 2666 MHz.
Et puis j'ai vu qu'il y avait dans le bios une autre nouvelle option qui concerne l'USB 3.1. Je l'ai énablée et maintenant les ports USB3 sont reconnus à une vitesse de :





Je précise que le média est connecté au port USB-C, qu'il monte sur le bureau, mais fonctionne de manière très, très aléatoire avec MacOS (très bien par contre avec windows notamment en copie de fichiers video, très rapide).


----------



## gradou (16 Octobre 2016)

Environ quinze jours après nos dernières discussions, où en êtes vous les propriétaires de Gigabyte Z170 gaming 5 de vos installations ? Plus aucun problème, tout bien ?
Pour ma part, tout va bien, (je ne fonctionne plus que sous Sierra) mise à part une gestion de veille/sortie de veille capricieuse... Il arrive (rarement certes, mais quand même !!), je ne sais pas pourquoi, que la mise en veille se fasse mal, genre réveil immédiat au bout d'une seconde... J'ai essayé les dernières idées de Barijaona concernant le bios, ça n'a pas stabilisé la chose pour autant...


----------



## spooner (16 Octobre 2016)

Moi ça va c'est assez stable, j'ai passé mon bios en F4, pas encore en F5.  Je vais recevoir la carte WIFI/BT j'espère ne pas avoir trop de problème avec l'usb interne.
De temps en temps j'ai des crashs, mais c'est vraiment rare. J'attend avec impatience les drivers pour ma gtx 1080.
Avec le peu de recul que j'ai puisque je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire tout ce que je voulais avec mon Hack, je suis quand même vraiment satisfait.


----------



## Barijaona (16 Octobre 2016)

Je suis toujours en train de travailler sur ces problèmes de veille profonde / sortie de veille profonde qui entraînent des redémarrages. Je n'arrive pas à identifier la cause profonde de ces problèmes (pas mal de fausses pistes) et apparemment nous ne sommes pas les seuls à être embêtés par ça à en croire l'activité sur le développement des dernières versions de Clover…


----------



## colonel couscous (25 Octobre 2016)

Bonsoir

Pour l'instant, tout va bien sur mon Hackintosh qui est toujours sous El Capitan. Le seul petit souci que je rencontre est avec mon trackpad apple 1e génération qui a parfois du mal à être vu par l'ordi, et d'autre fois le pilotage du curseur n'est pas très précis ou se fait avec un léger retard.

Ce week-end, je vais installer un nouveau SSD (Samsung 950 M2) pour accueillir Sierra. Je ferai peut être appel à votre aide si je me retrouve coincé.

Bonne soirée


----------



## spooner (26 Octobre 2016)

Moi en ce moment j'ai énormément de freeze, et au bout d'un moment le mac redemarre.


----------



## SugarWater (26 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
L'article de Nicolas m'a aussi donné envie de tenter l'aventure. Je me servirais de mon hackintosh pour la retouche photo et le montage vidéo. Du coup je suis dans l'achat du matériel. En lisant l'article je me suis aperçu que @nicolasf a opté pour une carte graphique MSi que je ne retrouve pas sur le site tonymacx86. Pourquoi avoir opté pour cette carte?
Bonne soirée


----------



## SugarWater (26 Octobre 2016)

Que pensez vous de la EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC GAMING ACX 2.0 à 197€


----------



## Babyfasty (28 Octobre 2016)

colonel couscous a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Ce week-end, je vais installer un nouveau SSD (Samsung 950 M2) pour accueillir Sierra. Je ferai peut être appel à votre aide si je me retrouve coincé.



As tu installé ton SSD m2? est ce qu'il faut paramétrer des choses ou simplement faire un clone et booter dessus?


----------



## Babyfasty (28 Octobre 2016)

Question Nicolas,

Pourquoi tu regrettes de n'avoir pas pris l'Intel i7? J'ai cru comprendre que très peu d'applications pouvait tirer parti des huit coeurs. Dans ton cas, dans quelle situation auront-ils pu te servir ? J'hésite profondément au vu des coûts supplémentaires .


----------



## spooner (29 Octobre 2016)

Babyfasty a dit:


> As tu installé ton SSD m2? est ce qu'il faut paramétrer des choses ou simplement faire un clone et booter dessus?



J'ai un M2 installé, rien de particulier à faire à part patcher le kext. 

Mais niveau débit c'est monstrueux, 2000mbits/s Enorme !


----------



## colonel couscous (30 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour

Décidément, un hackintosh est un jeu de patience et de recherches. 

Pour l'installation du SSD Samsung 950 M2, il faut déjà bien choisir le connecteur sur la carte mère. En effet, ainsi que cela est écrit dans la doc de la carte mère (page 18), si on installe le SSD M2 sur l'emplacement le plus proche du processeur (M2D_32G), on perd 4 ports SATA (0,1,2 et 3). Comme j'ai besoin de tous les ports SATA, j'ai donc installé le SSD sur le second connecteur (M2H_32G) ce qui me fait perdre le 3e slot PCIe (PCIEX4).

Ensuite, un SSD M2 NVMe, ce n'est pas vu par le BIOS. Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, mais le "sujet" est souvent abordé dans les blogs. Conséquence de cette invisibilité, on ne peut pas installer directement l'OS sur le SSD M2 car l'installateur ne le voit pas. Il faut donc installer l'OS sur un disque SATA, passer quelques patchs pour accéder au SSD M2, puis cloner l'OS sur le SSD M2.

Et pour simplifier l'affaire, la procédure est différente entre El Capitan et Sierra. Pour l'instant, j'y suis parvenu pour El Capitan et je galère sur Sierra. Je suis en train de lire un post sur insanelymac pour essayer de résoudre le problème.
Je précise que selon une vieille habitude, j'ai partitionné mon SSD M2 en 2 afin d'accueillir 2 OS différents.

Au bilan, j'ai donc un HackIntosh avec El Capitan sur le SSD M2 et Sierra sur un SSD "normal". Pour la vitesse, avec le SSD M2 en écriture je dépasse les 900 Mo/s et en lecture j'arrive au taquet de la jauge qui est à 2000Mo/s. En comparaison, sur un SSD SATA, je tourne à 500Mo/s.

Bonne journée.


----------



## spooner (30 Octobre 2016)

En utilisant un patch on peut très bien installer directement sur le ssd m2......


----------



## nicolasf (31 Octobre 2016)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Pourquoi tu regrettes de n'avoir pas pris l'Intel i7? J'ai cru comprendre que très peu d'applications pouvait tirer parti des huit coeurs. Dans ton cas, dans quelle situation auront-ils pu te servir ? J'hésite profondément au vu des coûts supplémentaires .



Désolé pour la réponse tardive !

Ça m'aurait été utile essentiellement pour Final Cut Pro, puisque le logiciel d'Apple n'exploite pas ma carte graphique. Mais je ne sais même pas si la différence aurait été si importante et c'est vrai que c'est nettement plus cher. Je pense que s'il faut baisser le prix, se contenter d'un Core i5 est une excellente option.


----------



## Barijaona (3 Novembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Ça m'aurait été utile essentiellement pour Final Cut Pro, puisque le logiciel d'Apple n'exploite pas ma carte graphique.



??? Sauf erreur, Final Cut Pro X s'appuie sur OpenCL, qui est maintenant bien supporté par les cartes Nvidia.
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas se fier aveuglément à la technote d'Apple, car elle semble se référer au support "out of the box".


----------



## nicolasf (3 Novembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> ??? Sauf erreur, Final Cut Pro X s'appuie sur OpenCL, qui est maintenant bien supporté par les cartes Nvidia.
> Je pense qu'il ne faut pas se fier aveuglément à la technote d'Apple, car elle semble se référer au support "out of the box".



Euh, ben en tout cas, la carte semble inactive pendant mon utilisation, si j'en crois iStat Menus. Tu connais un meilleur moyen de vérifier ?


----------



## Barijaona (4 Novembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Euh, ben en tout cas, la carte semble inactive pendant mon utilisation, si j'en crois iStat Menus. Tu connais un meilleur moyen de vérifier ?


Même lors d'un export FCP X ? Par exemple avec ce test.


----------



## spooner (4 Novembre 2016)

Moi dans ce test avec l'intel hd530 j'obtiens 69 secondes.

Je suis un peu déçu, c'est pas très rapide vu la machine que j'ai....bon la HD530 travaille pas beaucoup mais quand même


----------



## Babyfasty (5 Novembre 2016)

SugarWater a dit:


> Bonjour,
> L'article de Nicolas m'a aussi donné envie de tenter l'aventure. Je me servirais de mon hackintosh pour la retouche photo et le montage vidéo. Du coup je suis dans l'achat du matériel. En lisant l'article je me suis aperçu que @nicolasf a opté pour une carte graphique MSi que je ne retrouve pas sur le site tonymacx86. Pourquoi avoir opté pour cette carte?
> Bonne soirée


Je crois que Nicolas a fait le choix du silence et ce modèle coupe s'est ventilateurs à basse intensité.


----------



## SugarWater (5 Novembre 2016)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Je crois que Nicolas a fait le choix du silence et ce modèle coupe s'est ventilateurs à basse intensité.


Merci beaucoup !
J'ai pris la GTX970 finalement  Je suis un peu perdu concernant les carte mères il y a les Gigabyte GA-Z170X/MX/etc gaming 5 mais là aussi il y a plein de déclinaison possible, laquelle choisir? merci !


----------



## thunder72fr (6 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir, je ne compte plus le nombre d' Hackintoshs que j'ai réalisé.

Mon dernier avec mon PC GAMER principal:

Processeur Intel Core i7 6700K @4,6GHz
Refroidissement AIO EKWB EK-XLC Predator 280 (incl. QDC)
Boitier IN WIN 805I (Infinity)
Alimentation Cooler Master GM 750
Carte mère ASUS Z170-A
Mémoire Corsai Vengeance LPX 16 Go (2x8) DDR4 3000Mhz
Carte Combo PCI Express BCM94360CD Hackintosh - ABWB 802.11AC, Bluetooth 4.0 WI-FI
MacOs Sierra 10.12 x64 sur 1 SSD Crucial BX100 500Go en Fusion Drive avec 1 DD WD 2To
Windows 10 Pro x64 sur 1 SSD Crucial BX100 500Go & 1 Disque Dur WD 2To
Bootloader Clover 3899
MSI GTX 1080 GAMING X 8Go
Philips 40" BDM4065UC (3840x2160 60Hz Displayport 1.2)







J'attends les webdrivers Nvidia compatible 10x0

Demo dans mon ancien boitier avec mon ancienne GTX980ti:


----------



## Babyfasty (10 Novembre 2016)

edenpulse a dit:


> Sinon @nicolasf SuperDuper permet de faire des clones complets, incluant l'EFI


Salut edenpulse, tu n'as pas répondu à Nicolasf sur la question. Merci


----------



## Babyfasty (10 Novembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Je plussoie aussi…
> 
> Pour info, voici ce que donne chez moi les trois commandes données par @Barijaona :
> 
> ...



Ce qui est étrange à ce sujet c'est que j'ai le même processeur que toi à la différence d'avoir 32 Go de ram (mais il me semble que geekbench se fiche de ça) et j'ai les résultats suivants :
El Capitan


Sierra


----------



## Babyfasty (10 Novembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Ah ? Et pas Carbon Copy Cloner ??
> 
> EDIT : je viens de regarder SuperDuper, comment tu es censé faire ?



Est ce que l'avantage de CCC et SD c'est la planification des sauvegardes? Je pensais utiliser la section Restauration de l'utilitaire de disque.
Puis je vois écrit partout qu'il faut réinstaller Clover (sans les kexts et autre patch) sur le clone car le bootloader n'est pas copié et donc pas de démarrage possible. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi juste réinstaller Clover suffit. 
Bref je vais faire les tests pour répondre à ces questions


----------



## Babyfasty (10 Novembre 2016)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Est ce que l'avantage de CCC et SD c'est la planification des sauvegardes? Je pensais utiliser la section Restauration de l'utilitaire de disque.
> Puis je vois écrit partout qu'il faut réinstaller Clover (sans les kexts et autre patch) sur le clone car le bootloader n'est pas copié et donc pas de démarrage possible. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi juste réinstaller Clover suffit.
> Bref je vais faire les tests pour répondre à ces questions


Donc j'arrive à cloner avec simplicité. J'utilise SuperDuper (gratuit) puis une fois le clone fait je monte la partie EFI avec l'utilitaire MountEFI (je sélectionne le bon disque) puis j'y remplace simplement le fichier EFI. Le clone est opérationnel.


----------



## Barijaona (11 Novembre 2016)

SugarWater a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !
> J'ai pris la GTX970 finalement  Je suis un peu perdu concernant les carte mères il y a les Gigabyte GA-Z170X/MX/etc gaming 5 mais là aussi il y a plein de déclinaison possible, laquelle choisir? merci !



Je ne sais si la question est encore d'actualité, mais si c'est compatible avec ton budget, je recommande la Gaming 5 ne serait ce que parce que beaucoup ici la connaissent bien


----------



## Barijaona (11 Novembre 2016)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Ce qui est étrange à ce sujet c'est que j'ai le même processeur que toi à la différence d'avoir 32 Go de ram (mais il me semble que geekbench se fiche de ça) et j'ai les résultats suivants :
> El Capitan
> Voir la pièce jointe 111909
> 
> ...



La différence ne me paraît pas significative.

Par contre je serais intéressé à savoir quels kext relatifs aux économies d'énergie se chargent chez toi. Je me demande s'ils ont de gros impacts sur la performance maximale


----------



## Babyfasty (13 Novembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> La différence ne me paraît pas significative.
> 
> Par contre je serais intéressé à savoir quels kext relatifs aux économies d'énergie se chargent chez toi. Je me demande s'ils ont de gros impacts sur la performance maximale


En fait j'ai refait plusieurs fois les tests (idem sur les clones SSD/HDD) et il s'avère que le score varie peu selon le débit du dispositif de stockage mais beaucoup lorsque des requêtes sont effectuées pendant le test. Par exemple, le fait de naviguer sur Youtube pendant le test me faisait perdre 1000 point au score.
Concernant mon fichier SSDT, je me suis simplement servi dans une base de fichier pré-préparé.

Sinon il y a quelque chose d'assez étrange mais logique quand on y pense, une fois qu'on clone la première fois et qu'on exécute la copie de l'EFI, je n'ai plus besoin de refaire cette dernière manipulation au clonage suivant. En clair, je n'ai plus qu'à effectuer l'action de clone puisque l'EFI n'est pas cloné, il reste intacte. Le revers c'est que s'il est mis à jour sur la machine principale (ajout de kext, modification du config.plist, etc.) alors il faudra ré-effectuer la copie de l'EFI principale vers le disque clone.


----------



## spooner (18 Novembre 2016)

Salut à tous, dites j'ai enfin reçu la carte WIFI/BT. Facile à installer y'a vraiment rien à faire.

Le Wifi est vraiment de qualité il capte beaucoup de réseau autour de chez moi.

Par contre le BT je trouve qu'il ne fonctionne pas vraiment bien. Il déconnecte souvent. Par exemple je connecte une enceinte bose. Je met du son, si je la touche j'ai des coupures de son, parfois juste en bougeant mon bras, il n'ya plus de son.

Et en plus il galère a detecter les périphérique autour de lui.

Vous n'avez pas remarqué ça ?


----------



## Aksoul (18 Novembre 2016)

J'ai eu le problème que j'ai résolu en passant mon wifi en 5 GHz. Je crois qu'il y a des soucis d'interférence si le bluetooth et le wifi sont tous les deux à 2.4GHz.


----------



## spooner (18 Novembre 2016)

Exact.....bravo ça fonctionne merci pour l'info....efficace j'aime


----------



## Karamazow (18 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Cher équipe MacG, maintenant que la farce des MBPro 2016 a été commentée en long et en large, pourriez-vous revenir aux choses sérieuses, à savoir le bilan de ce qui constitue l'avenir de la majorité des MacUsers: le Hackintosh !

Trêves de plaisanteries, j'ai hâte de lire votre bilan du Hack !

Bon WE à tous

Kara


----------



## nicolasf (19 Novembre 2016)

Le bilan arrive, mais c'est vrai que l'on a été bien occupé depuis la sortie des iPhone 7. C'est la période forte pour nous, mais rassurez-vous, Apple va nous laisser un bon moment tranquilles maintenant.

Avant de passer au bilan en bonne et due forme, je veux le passer à Sierra. Je recule par manque de temps et d'envie, mais je le ferai, c'était dans les exigences initiales.

Pour info, j'utilise un écran 4K depuis le début de la semaine sans problème. Et je me dis toujours que la carte graphique que j'ai choisie est un peu inutile, mais comme on dit, qui peut le plus, peut le moins. C'était un des objectifs en tout cas et c'est réussi donc ! J'aurais aimé tester la 5K, mais comme les constructeurs n'en veulent plus, c'est pas tellement la peine…






Et si vous voulez un résumé en attendant des articles complets, je ne regrette vraiment pas mon choix. J'ai 2 ou 3 points pénibles au quotidien, mais je fonctionne uniquement avec le hackintosh depuis plusieurs mois maintenant et tout va bien. Il est rapide été silencieux, extrêmement fiable et nettement moins cher qu'un MacBook Pro Touch Bar. Donc le contrat est rempli à mes yeux. 

Si je devais choisir les pièces pour monter un hackintosh aujourd'hui, je changerais peut être une chose : une carte graphique moins chère au profit d'un Core i7. En usage normal, le processeur que j'ai choisi est parfait, mais à chaque export FCP, je me dis que mon choix était pas le meilleur.


----------



## Babyfasty (20 Novembre 2016)

Je rejoins Nicolas sur la carte graphique, j'ai pris la même que lui et elle ne met jamais en route les ventilateurs.



nicolasf a dit:


> Avant de passer au bilan en bonne et due forme, je veux le passer à Sierra. Je recule par manque de temps et d'envie, mais je le ferai, c'était dans les exigences initiales.



Pour ma part, l'installation sur Sierra a suscité moins de problèmes de compatibilité au niveau de ma RAM (seules 16 go étaient reconnues sur El Capitan en iMac 17,1) mais a soulevé une incompatibilité avec la puce sata m.2 Broadcom, j'ai du fouiner sur tonymac.

Au bilan, j'utilise le hack depuis une semaine au taff (j'essaierai de prendre une photo) - comme Nicolas, j'imagine - avec un écran ultra wide et pour l'instant il fait le taff. Il a beau ne pas être complètement inaudible dans une pièce silencieuse - quoi que pour un si petit boîtier embarquant 6 ventilateurs... - il est inaudible dans un open space même à quelques cm de moi sur la table (oui je le pose sur la table, car il est très beau à mes yeux).

Au niveau config, il a beaucoup (trop) de puissance que nécessaire pour mon taff (webanalytics) mais j'avais une optique de monter quelque chose de pérenne... Je pense qu'il y a un vrai juste milieu.

Le point le plus important à mon avis est le choix de la carte mère. Trouver un tuto/guide d'un gars qui a monté une config avec la carte mère visée est à mon sens indispensable pour réduire les risques de son hack. Pour info avant de commander les pièces, j'ai eu 3 mois de recherches (composant, compatibilité, tuto, choix du boîtier, problèmes fréquents, etc.) et ils ont selon moi valus le coup.

Les problèmes que j'ai sont :

-sortie de veille système (pourtant j'ai une carte graphique)

-impossibilité d'installer jdownloader (aucune idée pourquoi)

-contrôle des fans sur Sierra avec HWmonitor (pourtant possible dans El Capitan)

Je ne pense bien sûr pas avoir assez de recul pour confirmer que le hack est OK à 100% mais je suis plutôt satisfait pour l'instant. Même s’il est rare de résoudre tous les problèmes (Bluetooth, wifi, son, USB, veille, bug graphique, etc.), je pense que la persévérance et le temps mis sur ce projet font qu'on est satisfait de son travail et ce même si des problèmes subsistent tant les risques dans leur ensemble son élevé.

Enfin je n'ai pas de réel regret sur mes choix de composants, leur choix ont été longuement réfléchi, j'ai préféré joué la carte de la pérennité.

Qui utilise son hack dans un contexte pro?


----------



## nicolasf (20 Novembre 2016)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Je rejoins Nicolas sur la carte graphique, j'ai pris la même que lui et elle ne met jamais en route les ventilateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci pour ce bilan !

Au cas où ce n'était pas clair, je l'utilise bien pour travailler donc dans un contexte pro.


----------



## Barijaona (20 Novembre 2016)

Le principal problème que j'ai avec mon hack, c'est iBook et dans certaines conditions Xcode qui n'affichent pas certains éléments avec la carte graphique Nvidia.
C'est un problème qui n'est pas spécifique aux hacks (il apparaît avec les anciens MacPro) et il paraît que Nvidia travaille dessus en liaison avec Apple, mais pour l'heure c'est assez agaçant…
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7683640?start=0&tstart=0
https://tonymacx86.com/threads/nvidia-web-driver-ibooks-bug.203229/

Les autres problèmes sont agaçants mais peuvent être facilement contournés ou ignorés :
- reboots lors de veilles prolongées
- pas réussi à faire marcher l'hibernation
- j'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi la NVRAM ne marche pas bien…http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/317802-efi-variable-store-on-aptio-v-haswell-e-and-up/


----------



## guymauve (20 Novembre 2016)

Le hackintosh c'est pas si simple que ça je vois. Ceux qui veulent la tranquillité ont tout intérêt à acheter un mac.


----------



## Babyfasty (20 Novembre 2016)

En fait ça dépend, ça peut être simple comme complexe mais quelque soit la solution il te faudra du temps et de la persévérance


----------



## guillaumem (30 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Utilisateur Apple depuis l'iphone 3G, j'ai acheté mon premier MBP13 en 2010, j'étais ravi, puis en 2015, j'ai acheté un MBP13 retina avec forcetouch. Mais les portables Apple ne conviennent pas à mon utilisation donc...

J'ai lu et relu ce thread, le forum de tonymacx86, les articles de Nicolas, je te remercie encore d'ailleurs (c'était moi sur twitter hier soir ).

Et ça y est je me suis lancé. Je voulais une machine puissante et silencieuse pour faire du montage vidéo et du jeu vidéo. Précisément je voulais un hybrid macOS + Windows. Et je voulais une machine qui ne serait pas à UP avant 4 ou 5 ans.

Aprés avoir lu ce thread https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...0k-skylake-gigabyte-gtx-970-imac-14-2.206173/

j'ai acheté ce matériel :

Gigabyte z710x-ud5 th
i7 6700k
Be quiet dark rock 3
Crucial ballistix elite ddr4 2666 2x8go
gigabyte gtx970 4go ddr5 G1 gaming
ABWB broadcom combo wifi + bt
2x Crucial mx300 525go
Be quiet silent base 600 noir
Be quiet shadow wings PWM 140 (pour mettre en haut de la tour, pas encore reçu)
Be quiet straight power 10 cm 600w

+ 1 écran iiyama XB2483HSU-B2 (pas encore reçu)
et j'ai déjà 1 écran iiyama XB2483HSU-B1

+ 1 licence win10 32/64 USB3.0
Un total de 1886€ sur amazon sans le premier écran qui vaut 170€, donc un total de un peu plus de 2000€

Donc une belle config avec double écran, j'ai essayé avec mon écran principal en HDMI et avec celui de mon boulot (Dell) en DVI D, ça marche nickel, boot et sorti de veille, les 2 écrans sont reconnus parfaitement.

Le montage est un jeu d'enfant, 3h en peaufinant le passage des câbles (bon en même temps j'ai 32 ans, quand j'étais ado j'étais PC, et j'ai monté pas mal de PC dans les années 2000). Le matériel acheté est haut de gamme, donc robuste, simple de montage, sécurisé (eh oui les plus jeunes, on se coupait avant en montant les PC .

J'ai d'abord installé windows 10, en changeant les paramètre du bios comme a fait le gars dans le topic de tonymacx86, au cas où...

Evidemment sur windows 10, dishonored 2 en haute qualité et planet coaster en moyenne qualité tournent bien 60fps constant pour le premier 80 pour l'autre. Seul bémol la carte graphique qui est certes puissante, mais qui ventile légèrement, mais franchement c'est raisonnable, avec HWM d'ouvert à coté, le CPU ne dépasse pas les 60°C et le GPU idem.

Ensuite j'ai installé macOS 10.12.0 sur le second SSD en débranchant le premier, et en respectant ces indications http://www.macbreaker.com/2016/03/dual-boot-windows-mac-os-x-hackintosh-clover.html

Création de la clé (64go kingston) avec unibeast, très facile
Installation de macOS en bootant sur la clé, aussi simple et rapide que sur un mac
Au 1er démarrage, j'ai déjà le wifi et le bluetooth sans rien faire
Installation des drivers avec multibeast, très simple encore
Reboot et là...
Driver nvidia non reconnu, fixé en faisant cette manip http://osxarena.com/2016/09/fix-nvidia-web-driver-issue-macos-serria/ (le boot flag ne fonctionne pas avec sierra)
Pas de son, je relance multibeast, je reclic sur relatek ALC1150, ça réinstalle, je reboot et là...
Driver Nvidia reconnu et du son sur l'écran ou dans le casque!
Je test le déverouillage avec l'apple watch, j'ai du redémarrer 2 ou 3 fois pour que le réglage s'active (j'avais un message d'erreur me disant que ça ne communiquait pas)
J'ai installé Final Cut pro, aucun souci pour monter du 720p, c'est rapide et la machine ne fait pas de bruit!

Pour résumer.

Le mac est considéré comme un iMac 27" 2013

Ce qui fonctionne :

GTX970 reconnu
double écran HDMI + DVI D
son sur carte realtek
son sur HDMI
wifi
BT
Airdrop
Deverouillage Apple Watch
Handoff
souris et clavier logitech avec un recepteur unifying (pour l'installation clavier + souris filaire au ça où)

Ce qui ne fonctionne pas :

iMessage
transfert SMS

Ce que je n'ai pas testé :

Facetime
transfert appel depuis iphone
instant hotspot

Bref, j'aimerais que les messages et imessage fonctionnent. Sinon petit bémol, mais sur windows, en ultra sur dishonored 2 et sur planet coaster, le PC m'a fait un joli freeze, image, son, souris, clavier, il a fallu faire un hard reset. Il me l'a fait jusqu'à ce que je baisse le niveau des graphismes depuis ça va... sur mac aucun souci!

Petit détail par contre, pour le double boot, Clover m'affiche 4 partitions windows différentes avec un nom différent avec en plus la partition macOS et la partition Recovery, bon ça fait moche au démarrage et j'aimerai savoir comment masqué les 3 partitions inutiles qui en plus ne fonctionnent pas!

Si j'avais eu plus d'argent j'aurai choisi une GTX 980, mais le prix est excessif (dommage que la série 1xxx ne soit pas encore supportée). Et j'aurai acheté 2 écrans 4K, parce que le retina de mon MBPr me manque un peu, il est d'ailleurs à la vente ici http://ioccasion.fr/382/MacBook-Pro...-13-Early2015-i5-2,9GHz-512goSSD-16goRAM.html

Voiloù


----------



## Babyfasty (16 Décembre 2016)

Avec un peu de retard, mon bureau


----------



## guymauve (16 Décembre 2016)

Superbe c'est quoi cet écran ?


----------



## Babyfasty (16 Décembre 2016)

guymauve a dit:


> Superbe c'est quoi cet écran ?


https://shop.hardware.fr/fiche/AR201505260049.html?gclid=CJv1h8_V-dACFdTNGwodYzkLog
http://bit.ly/2gU5EmY
http://bit.ly/2gU5EmY


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2016)

Tu ne trouves pas que ton clavier fait vraiment ridicule devant l'écran ?


----------



## Barijaona (31 Décembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> …j'ai repris une définition iMac14,2 qui m'évite le problème d'écran noir. Et me permet de maintenir en vie le canard SIP…



Pour info, j'ai appliqué avec succès une solution au problème d'écran noir avec le SMBIOS iMac17,1 qui évite de devoir désactiver SIP et tripatouiller macOS avec AGDPfix…

C'est décrit ici (trouvé originellement là)


----------



## gradou (3 Janvier 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai appliqué avec succès une solution au problème d'écran noir avec le SMBIOS iMac17,1 qui évite de devoir désactiver SIP et tripatouiller macOS avec AGDPfix…
> 
> C'est décrit ici (trouvé originellement là)



C'est une très bonne nouvelle, en même temps ça sert à quoi d'être en 17.1 ? C'est plus "propre" pour Skylake mais quelle différence ?


----------



## Barijaona (4 Janvier 2017)

gradou a dit:


> C'est une très bonne nouvelle, en même temps ça sert à quoi d'être en 17.1 ? C'est plus "propre" pour Skylake mais quelle différence ?



Ce sera peut-être "supporté" par les futures versions de macOS une ou deux années de plus ;-)


----------



## gradou (5 Janvier 2017)

Au fait Barijaona, as tu résolu les problèmes de veille, réveil etc. ? (Et meilleurs voeux pour cette nouvelle année !!)


----------



## Barijaona (5 Janvier 2017)

Tous mes vœux également pour toi ! Pas vraiment résolu la veille profonde (hibernation en environnement Skylake + UEFI)… mais comme je fais tourner macOS server sur cette machine actuellement, je n'y suis pas confronté dans la vie courante. Je suis néanmoins l'évolution des travaux sur Clover qui en ce moment tournent pas mal autour de ce sujet.


----------



## tristanWX (5 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, 
voila j'ai toujours pensez faire un hackintosh dans un mac pro ou G5 
quel composant me conseillez vous
cette ordi tournera sur les 2 os windows pour jouer et mac os pour le pro création de site web et administration de serveur


----------



## Yellocabbb (8 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous

me voila depuis un peu plus d'un mois avec une config un peu similaire.
- i7 6700k qui tourne à 4,6Ghz
- GA Z170MX Gaming 5
- GA GTX970
- 16 Go Corsaire 2400
- 2 SSD (Sierra et Win10)
- un HD 2To
- un écran AOC 27 1440p

Pour le refroidissement du Quiet pure Rock et une corsaire 600w pour l'alim. Le boitier est un Zalman R1.

ça marche plutôt très bien... Geekbench annonce du 19000 max en multicore et 5500 en single.

Installation plutôt très simple mais j'ai oublié de cocher une case dans la config son de multibeast. J'ai ramé au début puis j'ai installé Voodoo et tout fonctionne du coup je me suis arrêté là pour le son...

Côté USB ça semble fonctionner comme il faut après trois bidouilles vues sur Tonymac. Je n'ai pas testé l'USC C encore.

Le seul truc qui me gonfle un peu (mais c'est un détail) c'est la piètre résolution du bootscreen de Clover. Impossible a résoudre... ???

Je suis vraiment surpris de la simplicité d'une telle installation. Ok faut pas avoir peu de mettre un peu les mains dedans et croyez moi a part le fait que le faire ne me fait pas peur je peux rassurer ceux qui hésitent encore je ne suis vraiment pas un pro. J'ai même réussi a faire fonctionner iMessage !

Il me reste a recevoir des antennes pour coller au derche de ma carte Wifi Bluetooth apple commandée sur AliExpress. (elle est sur une carte adaptateur a pas cher PCI E (et USB)). Les antennes livrées avec n'etaient pas au bon format... Donc nouvelle commande d'antennes a 1,24€ mais ça vient de loin... C'est long...

En gros hors écran pour 1350€ j'ai une bête de course et je peux même streamer un peu Battlefield 1 depuis Windows (j'ai un Shield Android TV et ça aussi c'est que du bonheur).


Voila mon petit retour d'expérience.


----------



## gradou (9 Janvier 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Le seul truc qui me gonfle un peu (mais c'est un détail) c'est la piètre résolution du bootscreen de Clover. Impossible a résoudre... ???



Essaye de "disabler" CFG-lock dans le bios et de régler system sur Windows au lieu de other OS. Chez moi ça le fait bien, mais il y a peut être mieux et je suis demandeur !! 

A part ça, pas de problème de "veille-réveil" ?


----------



## gradou (9 Janvier 2017)

Quel ando..lle je suis, c'est pas CFG-lock qu'il faut disabler mais CSM... Toutes mes excuses


----------



## Yellocabbb (9 Janvier 2017)

Non zero pb de veille reveil. J'ai desactivé la partie GFX Intel sur le Bios ça vient peut être de ça. Mon pb de bootscreen aussi d'ailleurs...


----------



## Yellocabbb (14 Janvier 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Quel ando..lle je suis, c'est pas CFG-lock qu'il faut disabler mais CSM... Toutes mes excuses



Effectivement pb résolu. un grand merci


----------



## Yellocabbb (22 Janvier 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Essaye de "disabler" CFG-lock dans le bios et de régler system sur Windows au lieu de other OS. Chez moi ça le fait bien, mais il y a peut être mieux et je suis demandeur !!
> 
> A part ça, pas de problème de "veille-réveil" ?




Euh toutes mes confuses... j'ai bien un pb de veille reveil.


----------



## nicolasf (24 Janvier 2017)

Ça y est, je suis passé à Sierra ! L'opération s'est bien passée mais j'ai choisi le pire jour pour le faire : macOS 10.12.3 est sorti hier seulement et il n'y avait pas de pilotes Nvidia…

J'ai un peu galéré à retrouver la carte graphique du coup, je ne pouvais même pas installer les pilotes précédents et ceux que j'avais était vraiment trop vieux. Bref, à éviter pour vos mises à jour, je me suis fait avoir comme un bleu. 

Sinon, j'avais eu du mal avec le son sous El Capitan. Avec Sierra, j'ai surtout retiré les bricolages que j'avais été contraints de mettre en place. Après quelques manipulations, c'était à nouveau OK. 

Le Wi-Fi et le Bluetooth fonctionnent toujours, tout comme iMessage. J'ai testé, l'Auto-Unlock fonctionne aussi. 

Je verrai dans les prochains jours si tout va bien. En attendant, un premier article Sierra est prévu rapidement sur MacG, suivi du fameux bilan tant attendu !


----------



## melaure (25 Janvier 2017)

Bravo ! Et oui on attend le bilan !


----------



## Karamazow (25 Janvier 2017)

Super merci pour ces News, j'avais un peu peur que vous soyez accaparés par d'autres sujets comme le design de la TouchBar ou la fiabilité des écrans LG 5k [emoji19]


----------



## nicolasf (25 Janvier 2017)

Karamazow a dit:


> Super merci pour ces News, j'avais un peu peur que vous soyez accaparés par d'autres sujets comme le design de la TouchBar ou la fiabilité des écrans LG 5k [emoji19]



Je suis pas tout seul, heureusement… 

Mais c'est vrai que l'actu a pris le pas sur le hackintosh, désolé. Cela dit, mon bilan sera sans surprise : je suis ra-vi ! L'ordinateur tourne tous les jours ouvrés depuis quatre bons mois et je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre.


----------



## Karamazow (25 Janvier 2017)

Nickel, il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que Apple conserve une plateforme Intel X86 pour que nous puissions continuer avec des hackintoshs. Parce que si ils bifurquent vers du ARM ce sera la fin des haricots...


----------



## gradou (25 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir !!
Avec quelques appréhensions (justifiées par la suite) j'ai mis à jour en version F20 le BIOS de la carte mère GA-Z170X-Gaming 5.
Comme redouté il y a eu un problème et ça été le non chargement de kexts et particulièrement de ceux de la carte graphique Nvidia... Et puis en activant dans clover configurator --> install drivers -->EmuVariableUefi le problème a été réglé (ouf !!) les pilotes nvidia web sont chargés.

*Mais ce n'est pas tout* : les problèmes récurrents de veille-réveil rencontrés jusqu'alors sont, au moment où j'écris (je reste prudent !! ) apparemment résolus !!!  

PS : et puis ce bios est beaucoup mieux fait que le précédent !! (par exemple pour régler les ventilos), de plus il n'affiche plus que les seuls disques bootés la précédente fois et non la liste interminable de disques de "boot options"... Il y a les options "Thunderbolt" (à voir sous windows), etc.


----------



## polyzargone (25 Janvier 2017)

Pour les webdrivers, j'ai écrit un tuto qui devrait vous sortir de n'importe quelle situation ici : Installer et gérer les webdrivers NVIDIA

En revanche, ça ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups comme l'a prouvé la dernière bêta de macOS 10.12.4. Les webdrivers refusent totalement de se charger malgré la bidouille du NVDAStartupWeb.kext.

Et là, il n'y a pas d'autre solution que d'attendre une nouvelle version. Mais si on ne fais pas mumuse avec les bêtas, pas de soucis .

PS : Pour info, les webdrivers pour la version finale 16D32 de Sierra 10.12.3 sont disponibles ici : https://images.nvidia.com/mac/pkg/367/WebDriver-367.15.10.35f01.pkg


----------



## nicolasf (25 Janvier 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Bonsoir !!
> Avec quelques appréhensions (justifiées par la suite) j'ai mis à jour en version F20 le BIOS de la carte mère GA-Z170X-Gaming 5.
> Comme redouté il y a eu un problème et ça été le non chargement de kexts et particulièrement de ceux de la carte graphique Nvidia... Et puis en activant dans clover configurator --> install drivers -->EmuVariableUefi le problème a été réglé (ouf !!) les pilotes nvidia web sont chargés.
> 
> ...



Ah tiens c'est intéressant ça comme retour. Quels avantages pour les ventilateurs ?


----------



## nicolasf (25 Janvier 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Pour les webdrivers, j'ai écrit un tuto qui devrait vous sortir de n'importe quelle situation ici : Installer et gérer les webdrivers NVIDIA
> 
> En revanche, ça ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups comme l'a prouvé la dernière bêta de macOS 10.12.4. Les webdrivers refusent totalement de se charger malgré la bidouille du NVDAStartupWeb.kext.
> 
> ...



J'avais pas pensé à changer la version de macOS. Mais j'ai utilisé l'outil de mise à jour de Insanely Mac et un peu de bricolage, je m'en suis sorti. 

La vraie morale de l'histoire, c'est que c'était stupide de faire ça le lendemain de la sortie de la mise à jour. Je me suis (encore) fait avoir avec ça, j'oublie régulièrement. 

Bref, dans le prochain article, je recommande avant tout d'attendre. Mais je vais aussi ajouter un lien vers ce que tu as fait, ça me paraît exhaustif et clair.


----------



## Barijaona (26 Janvier 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> La vraie morale de l'histoire, c'est que c'était stupide de faire ça le lendemain de la sortie de la mise à jour. Je me suis (encore) fait avoir avec ça, j'oublie régulièrement.



Lorsqu'on oublie d'être patient (et parfois, on n'a pas vraiment le choix, lorsque la nouvelle version de macOS contient un important patch de sécurité !), Nvidia WebDriver Updater peut sauver la mise.
Si on a SIP actif, ça oblige à rebooter deux fois (la première fois en désactivant SIP dans le config.plist de Clover, la deuxième fois après avoir réactivé SIP), mais ça permet d'attendre les 24 ou 48 h nécessaires.
Par contre, pour les drivers CUDA, Nvidia est moins réactif que pour les webdrivers…


----------



## gradou (26 Janvier 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> .../... En revanche, ça ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups comme l'a prouvé la dernière bêta de macOS 10.12.4. Les webdrivers refusent totalement de se charger malgré la bidouille du NVDAStartupWeb.kext.
> 
> Et là, il n'y a pas d'autre solution que d'attendre une nouvelle version. Mais si on ne fais pas mumuse avec les bêtas, pas de soucis . .../...



J'avais cru comprendre, à te lire sur le forum d'insanelyMac, qu'une solution existerait en mettant à jour "Clover" avec une version test r3984, peux tu nous en dire un peu plus ? D'avance Merci !!


----------



## gradou (26 Janvier 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Ah tiens c'est intéressant ça comme retour. Quels avantages pour les ventilateurs ?



Le réglage des ventilateurs se fait désormais via une interface graphique très explicite qui permet de régler "finement" chacun d'entre eux en fonction de ton usage et d'avoir ainsi le moins de bruit possible (déjà qu'avec les "be quiet!" il n'y en a pas beaucoup !!). Ainsi mon mac est désormais quasi inaudible en utilisation bureautique, et quand je dis inaudible, je dis inaudible (il faut coller l'oreille dessus pour l'entendre). Bien sûr il faut que pour sa part la carte graphique (s'il y en a une d'installée) le soit également (inaudible) !

Mais dans mon cas, le plus intéressant avec cette mise à jour c'est bien le fait que les sorties de veille profonde apparaissent désormais réglées (croisement de doigts) après une nuit de veille (pas moi ! L'ordi...)


----------



## nicolasf (26 Janvier 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Mais dans mon cas, le plus intéressant avec cette mise à jour c'est bien le fait que les sorties de veille profonde apparaissent désormais réglées (croisement de doigts) après une nuit de veille (pas moi ! L'ordi...)



J'ai quelques soucis de temps à autres avec la veille (essentiellement, le Mac ne sort pas de veille). Je pourrais tester, même si je n'aime pas bien ces mises à jour de carte-mère. C'est un coup à tout casser !


----------



## polyzargone (26 Janvier 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Mais je vais aussi ajouter un lien vers ce que tu as fait, ça me paraît exhaustif et clair.



Merci  !



Barijaona a dit:


> Si on a SIP actif, ça oblige à rebooter deux fois (la première fois en désactivant SIP dans le config.plist de Clover, la deuxième fois après avoir réactivé SIP)



Tu peux désactiver le SIP *avant* de démarrer en passant directement par le menu de boot de Clover > System Parameters > System Integrity Protection et le réactiver ensuite au prochain démarrage. Du coup, ça ne fait qu'un seul reboot .

Évidemment, il faudra penser à reconstruire le cache système *avant de redémarrer*, sinon les kexts modifiés (en l'occurrence le NVDAStartupWeb.kext et/ou l'AppleGraphicsDevicePolicy.kext si on utilise ADGPfix) refuseront de se charger.



gradou a dit:


> J'avais cru comprendre, à te lire sur le forum d'insanelyMac, qu'une solution existerait en mettant à jour "Clover" avec une version test r3984, peux tu nous en dire un peu plus ? D'avance Merci !!



En effet.

Il y a eu un problème avec la bêta 1 de la 10.12.4 et l'injection des kexts depuis la partition EFI/EFI/CLOVER/kexts. J'ai cru comprendre que c'était au niveau du kernel que des choses avaient changé et/ou que le code dans Clover qui est responsable de l'injection ne fonctionnait plus.

Alors je sais que j'ai tendance à insister pour qu'on les mette tous dans cette partition et je le maintiens. Mais pour le coup, c'est l'exemple parfait où il aurait été préférable de les mettre dans S/L/E ou bien dans L/E .

Heureusement, les développeurs de Clover sont super réactifs et en moins d'1h c'était réglé avec cette version : r3984_test_Sierra_all


----------



## nicolasf (27 Janvier 2017)

J'ai publié un article pour la mise à jour vers Sierra sur MacGeneration : http://www.macg.co/os-x/2017/01/jai-enfin-installe-sierra-sur-mon-hackintosh-97217

Comme toujours, si vous avez des questions ou remarques, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## Barijaona (27 Janvier 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Mais dans mon cas, le plus intéressant avec cette mise à jour c'est bien le fait que les sorties de veille profonde apparaissent désormais réglées (croisement de doigts) après une nuit de veille (pas moi ! L'ordi...)





nicolasf a dit:


> J'ai quelques soucis de temps à autres avec la veille (essentiellement, le Mac ne sort pas de veille). Je pourrais tester, même si je n'aime pas bien ces mises à jour de carte-mère. C'est un coup à tout casser !



J'ai testé pas mal de BIOS mais reste pour l'instant sur F4, n'ayant pas relevé d'avantages marquants dans la vie réelle. Ayant lu des retours plutôt contrastés le bios F20, je m'en tiens au dicton, "If it ain't broke don't fix it !"

Mais effectivement, il faut tester, tout en connaissant la manoeuvre assez spécifique pour revenir en arrière !


----------



## Titouchris89 (27 Janvier 2017)

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait plus d'infos sur la faisabilité de faire un hackinstosh avec le dernier petit monstre de chez HP, le z2 mini.
Il me fait de l'oeil mais je ne trouve pas de détails sur le fait de lui faire croquer une pomme ))
Il est vendu aussi sous Linux, ce qui me fait penser que ce ne doit pas être infaisable donc?


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2017)

C'est peut-être encore un peu tôt. Ce qui manque vraiment c'est qu'HP le vende sous OS X


----------



## polyzargone (27 Janvier 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Comme toujours, si vous avez des questions ou remarques, n'hésitez pas !



J'en ai juste une : tu devrais utiliser AppleALC.kext.

Comme ça, plus besoin de se soucier de l'audio lors des MÀJ puisque ça a l'énorme avantage de fonctionner avec toutes les versions d'OS X, de ne pas modifier du tout l'AppleHDA.kext et en plus, de ne nécessiter aucun patch Clover ni l'utilisation d'un script .


----------



## gradou (28 Janvier 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> J'en ai juste une : tu devrais utiliser AppleALC.kext.



Oui, tout à fait, ça fonctionne bien mais, dans mon cas je dois ajouter le kext HDMIAudio pour disposer des sorties son sur l'écran (HDMI, DP...)

@Barijaona et nicolasf  : en ce qui concerne la MàJ du Bios en F20 : Don't Worry, Be Happy !! (enfin évidemment *faites comme vous le sentez !!*)

Mais cela fait maintenant 3 jours que je l'ai appliquée : et toujours tout bien. Les réglages sont identiques à ceux de la version précédente, il faut simplement installer le driver "EmuVariableUefi" dans clover pour que les pilotes Nvidia Web chargent. Je confirme la stabilité positive de la gestion des modes de veille : plus de problème !! Et par ces temps où l'économie d'énergie reprend le devant de la scène rien ne me semble être à négliger !!


----------



## nicolasf (28 Janvier 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> J'en ai juste une : tu devrais utiliser AppleALC.kext.
> 
> Comme ça, plus besoin de se soucier de l'audio lors des MÀJ puisque ça a l'énorme avantage de fonctionner avec toutes les versions d'OS X, de ne pas modifier du tout l'AppleHDA.kext et en plus, de ne nécessiter aucun patch Clover ni l'utilisation d'un script .



Faudrait que je vérifie, mais ce n'est pas ça que fait le script de Toleda ?


----------



## polyzargone (28 Janvier 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Faudrait que je vérifie, mais ce n'est pas ça que fait le script de Toleda ?



Non justement.

Le script de Toleda modifie l'AppleHDA.kext et utilise des patchs Clover pour que le chipset audio soit reconnu. Et ces patchs ne fonctionnent pas forcément avec toutes les versions d'OS X/macOS comme tu as pu le constater après ton passage à Sierra.

L'AppleALC.kext (auquel Toleda contribue) ne fait pas ça. Il intègre son propre "patcheur" à la volée et sa propre liste de codecs. Il ne touche donc pas à l'AppleHDA.kext.

De plus, il ne nécessite aucune configuration si ce n'est de rentrer le layout - et - éventuellement - d'ajouter FixHDA (ou un patch DSDT HDAS to HDEF pour Skylake) dans le config.plist.

L'AppleALC.kext, c'est un peu le graal de l'audio sur Hackintosh. On le met dans CLOVER/kexts/Other et on l'oublie .


----------



## nicolasf (28 Janvier 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Non justement.
> 
> Le script de Toleda modifie l'AppleHDA.kext et utilise des patchs Clover pour que le chipset audio soit reconnu. Et ces patchs ne fonctionnent pas forcément avec toutes les versions d'OS X/macOS comme tu as pu le constater après ton passage à Sierra.
> 
> ...



Bon je regarderai tout ça. Mais j'avais eu du mal à faire reconnaître le matériel au début, avant même le logiciel. 

Là, ça fonctionne très bien en tout cas. Je verrai d'ici 10.13.


----------



## Alino06 (28 Janvier 2017)

Intéressante cette discussion, ça montre quand même une chose, c'est très difficile à maintenir dans un environnement de production (mais c'est peut être pas le but me direz vous ...)


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Intéressante cette discussion, ça montre quand même une chose, c'est très difficile à maintenir dans un environnement de production (mais c'est peut être pas le but me direz vous ...)



Dans un environnement de production, on ne change d'OS que tous les 6/8 ans !!! Mais un environnement de production, ce n'est pas le marché de la mode comme Apple ...


----------



## nicolasf (29 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Intéressante cette discussion, ça montre quand même une chose, c'est très difficile à maintenir dans un environnement de production (mais c'est peut être pas le but me direz vous ...)



C'est un environnement de production dans mon cas et je n'ai aucune difficulté à le maintenir. Il faut parfois bricoler un petit peu, certes, mais sur un Mac légitime aussi, au fond.


----------



## gradou (29 Janvier 2017)

Pour l'audio pour les cartes Nvidia il y a aussi (et peut être mieux que le kext HDMIAudio que j'indiquais plus haut) et en complément du kext AppleALC qui active les sorties de la carte mère, la SSDT-HDMI-NVIDIA-PEG0.aml (à placer dans ACPI-->patched)

Sur la discussion en cours, depuis que l'on a réglé ici le problème des ports USB durant l'été dernier, et dans la mesure où les pilotes Nvidia sont régulièrement mis à jour, je ne rencontre aucun problème de mise à jour de l'appareil qui se fait quasiment aussi rapidement et simplement que sur un Mac "normal". L'utilisation quotidienne du hackintosh fait oublier que c'en est un, et ce quel que soit l'environnement !
J'ajoute que depuis la mise à jour du Bios gigabyte Z170, la gestion de l'économiseur d'énergie (veille-sortie de veille) est transparente, ce qui restait pour moi le seul problème...

Les quelques difficultés rencontrées sont quand je m'amuse avec les versions betas, et notamment la dernière 10.12.4 (1) pour laquelle l'astuce polyzargonienne de modification du kext Nvidia startupweb ne fonctionne "malheureusement" pas (mais c'est pas grave du tout, ça viendra !!)


----------



## Barijaona (29 Janvier 2017)

Je plussoie que pour le son, il y a pas mieux que AppleALC dans Clover.

À part le rajout des drivers Nvidia, mon OS est complètement d'origine et je ne me sens obligé de prendre aucune précaution spéciale lors des mises à jour Apple (au point d'en oublier parfois d'attendre la mise à jour Nvidia,  ce qui m'oblige alors à bidouiller : mais ce serait le même problème avec un MacPro "tour" qui serait équipé de la même carte).



gradou a dit:


> @Barijaona et nicolasf  : en ce qui concerne la MàJ du Bios en F20 : Don't Worry, Be Happy !! (enfin évidemment *faites comme vous le sentez !!*)
> 
> Mais cela fait maintenant 3 jours que je l'ai appliquée : et toujours tout bien. Les réglages sont identiques à ceux de la version précédente, il faut simplement installer le driver "EmuVariableUefi" dans clover pour que les pilotes Nvidia Web chargent. Je confirme la stabilité positive de la gestion des modes de veille : plus de problème !! Et par ces temps où l'économie d'énergie reprend le devant de la scène rien ne me semble être à négliger !!



@gradou, peux-tu communiquer le résultat de 
	
	



```
pmset -g everything
```
  sur ta machine ?

En ce qui concerne mes propres problèmes de veille prolongée, ce qui m'étonne, c'est que macOS essaie d'entrer en mode hibernation (création du fichier sleepimage) alors que je lui interdit de le faire (hibernatemode 0 , autopoweroff 0)… pour moi, ça semble plutôt révéler un problème macOS ou DSDT que réellement BIOS.

Par ailleurs, la  NVRAM qui ne marche pas est un problème qui me semble encore fondamental sur ces hacks à base de Skylake. Certes, on peut _contourner_ ce comportement avec EmuVariableUEFI, mais il me semble que tant qu'on n'en a pas compris la _cause_, il est un peu présomptueux de se dire rassuré sur la stabilité future de nos hacks.


----------



## Alino06 (29 Janvier 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Dans un environnement de production, on ne change d'OS que tous les 6/8 ans !!! Mais un environnement de production, ce n'est pas le marché de la mode comme Apple ...



Pas vrai. Je prend l'exemple de mon univers de production. La dernière version d'Archicad (qui n'est pas un soft pour bobo stupide hypster à la noix comme tu pourrais éventuellement le penser) n'est plus compatible avec Moutain Lion ... un OS sorti il y a 3 ans, alors certes ça laisse le temps de se retourner avec son Hackintosh

Le truc finalement de ce que je peux comprendre, c'est qu'une fois que tout marche bien (en prod je parle) tu touches plus rien et tu laisses comme ça


----------



## gradou (29 Janvier 2017)

@Barijaona :

1) peux-tu communiquer le résultat de "pmset -g everything"  sur ta machine ?

2)  .../... il me semble que tant qu'on n'en a pas compris la _cause_, il est un peu présomptueux de se dire rassuré sur la stabilité future de nos hacks.
C'est fait à ton adresse mail perso !!

1) C'est fait à ton adresse mail perso !!
2) C'est pas faux !!


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Pas vrai. Je prend l'exemple de mon univers de production. La dernière version d'Archicad (qui n'est pas un soft pour bobo stupide hypster à la noix comme tu pourrais éventuellement le penser) n'est plus compatible avec Moutain Lion ... un OS sorti il y a 3 ans, alors certes ça laisse le temps de se retourner avec son Hackintosh
> 
> Le truc finalement de ce que je peux comprendre, c'est qu'une fois que tout marche bien (en prod je parle) tu touches plus rien et tu laisses comme ça



Exactement car ce n'est pas seulement l'OS que tu gardes longtemps, mais aussi les applis. Quand tu achètes un pack Office c'est aussi pour 6/8 ans.

C'est bien pour ça que l'offre Apple n'est absolument pas faite pour les Pro, c'est un milieu qu'ils ne connaissent pas du tout sinon ils auraient une tout autre stratégie logiciel. Mais aucun admin système n'est assez fou pour valider un OS par an en assumant la garantie de compatibilité de toutes les applis. La seule cible actuelle d'Apple, c'est l'individu qui veut se la jouer classe, donc bien le marché de la mode. Rien de pro la dedans ...


----------



## Yellocabbb (30 Janvier 2017)

Hello

je suis aussi passé sur F20 avec ma Z170MX. Je confirme que EmuVariableUEFI permet chez moi aussi de contourner le non chargement des drivers NVIDIA. Tout fonctionne très bien pour le moment et sincrement aucun pb a signaler. J'avais même un pb sur ma connexion ethernet (perte de connexion internet toutes les X minutes pendant un bref instant) et tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre. 

Après je suis un novice total et j'ai monté mon hack en novembre dernier seulement.


----------



## vmichael (31 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis avec attention tout vos messages qui mon convaincu à faire le pas vers le hackintosh 

Je travaille essentiellement sur des applications de mise en page (CC et Affinity) et je souhaiterai faire du montage video.

Cependant je me pose la question de l'utilité d'une carte graphique dédiée, son potentiel sera-t-il bien exploité par l'ensemble des applications ou seulement la carte graphique de la carte mère sera utilisée ?

J'ai un peu de difficulté pour faire ma configuration idéale et facilement paramétrable.

*Ce que je souhaite :* 

Intel Skylake Processeur Core i7-6700 / 3.4 GHz (Turbo Boost 4.0 GHz) 4 cœurs 8Mo Cache Socket Socket 1151 (BX80662I76700)
Crucial 32GB Kit (16GBx2) DDR4 2133
2 ssd de 500 Go
1 To HD (backup)
Boitier be quiet! Silent Base 600
*Ce que je n'arrive pas à définir :*


La carte graphique format ATX, je pensais à une Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 Intel ATX Socket LGA-1151, mais je ne souhaiterai pas avoir de problème de veille.
Si il me faut une carte graphique, j'ai repérer celle-ci : Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060
Je n'ai pas réellement besoin de wifi je serai en éthernet
Pour le Bluetooth je pensais à un dongle pour éviter les problèmes de paramétrage.
Ventilateur CPU : be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Pour l'alimentation je pensais be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM 500W

Est-ce que l'ensemble des composants vous semble compatible à la réalisation d'un hackintosh avec une installation sans trop de difficulté ?

Merci!!


----------



## Barijaona (1 Février 2017)

@vmichael , je ne peux que recommander la GA-Z170X Gaming 5. La veille n'est pas un problème bloquant.
Vérifie cependant sur le site de Gigabyte que le modèle exact de RAM est testé et certifié avec la carte-mère… J'ai eu des soucis, et une toute petite différence dans la référence peut changer beaucoup de choses !

La GTX 1060 n'a pas encore de support macOS. Si tu ne sais pas si tu as besoin d'une carte graphique, je suggère d'attendre et d'utiliser la carte intégrée pour laquelle on a actuellement une bonne solution : http://www.hackintoshguide.com/fix-hd-530-glitchesartifacts-mac-os-sierra/

Quel usage prévois-tu pour le Bluetooth ? Un dongle sera assez limitatif.


----------



## Barijaona (1 Février 2017)

@gradou et @Yellocabbb : quelle version de FakeSMC avez vous ? Je suppose que c'est la version de kozlek qu'on trouve sur hwsensors.com ?

Je serais curieux de voir ce que donneraient vos hacks si vous mettiez dans les arguments de boot "-fakesmc-use-nvram" et supprimiez EmuVariableUEFI …


----------



## nicolasf (1 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis avec attention tout vos messages qui mon convaincu à faire le pas vers le hackintosh
> 
> ...




Je pense que la carte graphique que j'ai dans mon hackintosh est sous exploitée, voire pas exploitée du tout. Néanmoins, c'est une garantie et il y a quelques problèmes avec les graphismes Intel, même si apparement il y aussi des solutions aujourd'hui. 

Pour le wifi, n'oublie pas qu'il est indispensable pour les fonctions de Continuité, comme Handoff et aussi pour AirDrop. C'est quand même sympa de l'avoir, même si internet est fourni en Ethernet. 

La solution que j'avais choisie fonctionne vraiment bien une fois que tu as configuré correctement l'usb. Comme tu devras le faire aussi pour le d'ongle, autant opter pour la carte interne.


----------



## gradou (1 Février 2017)

@Barijaona :
a) Version FakeSMC : 6.21-311-g2958f55.1723
b) Tu demandes : "Je serais curieux de voir ce que donneraient vos hacks si vous mettiez dans les arguments de boot "-fakesmc-use-nvram" et supprimiez EmuVariableUEFI …"
Sais tu que la curiosité est un vilain défaut, hein ? 
Ceci étant dit, et bien dit, j'ai fait cette manip' et les drivers Nvda ne chargent pas 

@vmichael :
Pour ma part je trouve les cartes mère ASUS plus compatibles (audio natif, fonctions de veille sans problème)
Pour la carte graphique une GTX 960 est largement suffisante et, comme il a été dit, les "10.." ne sont pas encore supportées par les drivers Nvdaweb... Quant aux puces graphiques intégrées, j'ai, quant à moi, toujours des difficultés à les faire fonctionner correctement.


----------



## Barijaona (1 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> @Barijaona :
> a) Version FakeSMC : 6.21-311-g2958f55.1723
> b) Tu demandes : "Je serais curieux de voir ce que donneraient vos hacks si vous mettiez dans les arguments de boot "-fakesmc-use-nvram" et supprimiez EmuVariableUEFI …"
> Sais tu que la curiosité est un vilain défaut, hein ?
> ...



Désolé de te faire jouer les cobayes @gradou, mais c'était pour la bonne cause commune !

Il se trouve que cette manipulation a semble-t-il résolu mes problèmes de veille très prolongée (au delà de trois heures) et je considère ma config comme quasi-parfaite. Je pense que je ne changerais plus rien (ni version de BIOS, ni version de Clover) sauf si :
-une version future de macOS casse la compatibilité 
-quelqu'un réussit à faire fonctionner l'hibernation sur disque avec cette CM

Je vais essayer de résumer ma démarche dans un prochain billet de blog.


----------



## nicolasf (1 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Je vais essayer de résumer ma démarche dans un prochain billet de blog.



Bonne idée !


----------



## Yellocabbb (1 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Désolé de te faire jouer les cobayes @gradou, mais c'était pour la bonne cause commune !
> 
> Il se trouve que cette manipulation a semble-t-il résolu mes problèmes de veille très prolongée (au delà de trois heures) et je considère ma config comme quasi-parfaite. Je pense que je ne changerais plus rien (ni version de BIOS, ni version de Clover) sauf si :
> -une version future de macOS casse la compatibilité
> ...




Salut 

mes problèmes de veille ont été définitivement réglés avec ceci (vu sur TonyMac):

darkwake=8 dans boot
Shutdownfix coché dans ACPI

et ça fonctionnait sous la version F4 du Bios.


----------



## nicolasf (1 Février 2017)

Vous avez/aviez quels problèmes de veille exactement ?


----------



## Yellocabbb (1 Février 2017)

impossible de sortir de la veille. Ecran noir et obligé de redémarrer. Enfin chez moi. Mais ça c'était avant....


----------



## nicolasf (1 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> impossible de sortir de la veille. Ecran noir et obligé de redémarrer. Enfin chez moi. Mais ça c'était avant....



Alors moi, ça m’est arrivé, mais peut-être 3 ou 4 fois depuis le début, pas plus… Il faudrait que je vérifie mes réglages.


----------



## gradou (1 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> impossible de sortir de la veille. Ecran noir et obligé de redémarrer. Enfin chez moi. Mais ça c'était avant....


+1 mais ça c'était avant (aussi) de changer le bios.


----------



## Barijaona (1 Février 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Vous avez/aviez quels problèmes de veille exactement ?



Chez moi, après quelques heures, la machine s'éteignait carrément au lieu de rester en veille. Ça se voit dans les logs : plus d'activité powernap.


----------



## vmichael (1 Février 2017)

He bien, merci à tous pour votre soutien 

Donc pour la carte graphique, le choix se joue entre la GA-Z170X Gaming 5 ou une Asus.

@Barijaona,
Concernant la mémoire je vais choisir les mêmes que nicolas pour être plus sur mais en 32 go. Les Ballistix Sport LT 32Go.

Concernant le bluetooth mon utilisation se résume à la souris essentiellement, c’est vrai que l’idéale serai de choisir une carte compatible nativement avec osX, mais là je ne sais pas ce qu’il faut choisir.

@nicolasf
Pour le wifi, je ne me sert jamais de AirDrop comme Handoff… Après réflexion je pense que je vais en mettre une en cas de panne d’ADSL, je pourrais au moins faire un partage de connexion avec mon mobile. J’ai donc sélectionné celle-ci, quand penses-tu ? TP-Link TL-WDN4800 Adaptateur PCI Express Wi-Fi N 450 Mbps.
Concernant le tuto que tu as réalisé, tout d’abord un *ENORME MERCI* pour ce boulot ! Je compte bien m’appuyer dessus pour le montage et l’installation. L’as-tu mis à jour en fonction des derniers petits réglages que tu as effectué ?

@gradou
Peux-tu me conseiller un modèle de carte mère ?
Et que penses tu de cette carte graphique qui a 4go : Gigabyte N960WF2 OC-4GD Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 1279 MHz 4096 Mo PCI Express

Donc si tout vas bien je pourrais bientôt dresser ma liste et me lancer dans cette belle aventure en espérant ne pas perdre trop de cheveux au passage


----------



## gradou (1 Février 2017)

@vmichael
* Quand tu parles de "Donc pour la carte graphique, le choix se joue entre la GA-Z170X Gaming 5 ou une Asus", ce n'est pas de la carte graphique dont tu parles mais de la carte mère, on est bien d'accord ! Pour ma part je dispose, au format ATX, d'une Asus Z170 Pro Gaming qui m'apparait plus souple niveau compatibilité avec un hack que la Gigabyte dont nous parlons ici. L'avantage de la gigabyte c'est que c'est celle qu'utilisent quelques uns d'entre nous qui discutons ici (en premier lieu l'auteur des tutos : nicolasf) et tu trouveras peut être en l'adoptant plus de solutions aux difficultés éventuellement rencontrées...

* Concernant la carte graphique dont tu parles je n'ai pas d'opinion. Je crois que l'on n'a cependant pas trop intérêt à s'éloigner des listes établies par tonymacx86.com (la Gigabyte N960WF2 OC-4GD ne me semble pas y figurer).


----------



## vmichael (2 Février 2017)

@gradou
Oupss, je me suis mal exprimé, tu as raison je voulais parler de carte mère....


----------



## nicolasf (2 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Concernant le tuto que tu as réalisé, tout d’abord un *ENORME MERCI* pour ce boulot ! Je compte bien m’appuyer dessus pour le montage et l’installation. L’as-tu mis à jour en fonction des derniers petits réglages que tu as effectué ?



Sauf erreur, je n'ai rien modifié de fondamental. Ou alors c'est expliqué dans la partie sur Sierra.


----------



## vmichael (2 Février 2017)

C'est fait, j'ai commandé ! Merci pour vos conseils, j'ai donc préféré joué la sécurité et acheté une configuration pratiquement identique à nicolas. Ainsi, je pourrais suivre son tuto à la lettre.

Voici la configuration : 

*Boîtier* : be quiet! Silent Base 600 BG007 Boîtier PC Argent
*Carte-mère *: Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 Intel ATX Socket LGA-1151
*Processeur*  : Intel Skylake Processeur Core i7-6700
*Ventilateur CPU* : Be quiet! Dark Rock 3 Ventirad mono tour 6 Caloducs 6 mm Noir
*Carte graphique* : MSI GTX960 GAMING 2G Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 1216 MHz 2048 Mo PCI-Express
*RAM* : Ballistix Sport LT 32Go Kit (16Gox2) DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) DIMM 288-Pin Memory
*Disque Principal* : 1 Disque Flash SSD interne 2,5" 500 Go SATA III Noir
*Disque dur Sauvegarde et 1 pour windows* : 2 Disque Dur 3,5 WD - SATA - 1000 GB
*Carte sans fil* : TP-Link TL-WDN4800 Adaptateur PCI Express Wi-Fi N 450 Mbps
*Alimentation* : BEQuiet BN234 Alimentation PC avec ventilateur ATX 500 W


----------



## Barijaona (2 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> C'est fait, j'ai commandé ! Merci pour vos conseils, j'ai donc préféré joué la sécurité et acheté une configuration pratiquement identique à nicolas. Ainsi, je pourrais suivre son tuto à la lettre.



Tu va m'obliger à accélérer mon propre tuto [emoji4]


----------



## nicolasf (2 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> C'est fait, j'ai commandé ! Merci pour vos conseils, j'ai donc préféré joué la sécurité et acheté une configuration pratiquement identique à nicolas. Ainsi, je pourrais suivre son tuto à la lettre.
> 
> Voici la configuration :
> 
> ...



Bravo ! 

Tiens nous au courant, surtout si quelque chose ne colle pas dans le tutoriel, que je corrige.


----------



## vmichael (2 Février 2017)

Merci @nicolasf  j'y manquerai pas  si tout vas bien, je reçois presque tout demain, merci amazon premium.
@Barijaona, désolé de te mettre la pression, mais un tuto de plus me sera certainement utile


----------



## gradou (2 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Tu va m'obliger à accélérer mon propre tuto [emoji4]


Depuis le temps !!!! On croirait l'Arlésienne le tuto de Barijaona   
N'empêche je continue d'être impatient de le lire vu les qualités dont tu as déjà fait preuve dans les différents sujets de ce forum consacré au hackintosh (en particulier sur la configuration USB-SKYLAKE !)

@vmichael : Bravo !! Tu vas voir c'est passionnant. Faut pas s'énerver, c'est tout... 
Bien lire ce que les autres ont fait et ne pas hésiter à parcourir les autres forums qui traitent du sujet (MacBidouille, InsanelyMac, tonymacx86 ...)


----------



## Barijaona (3 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Depuis le temps !!!! On croirait l'Arlésienne le tuto de Barijaona



Merci pour les compliments et la pression, les gars ! [emoji6][emoji851]

Mon problème est que j'aime écrire long et détaillé, ce qui me fait souvent procrastiner. Mais promis, vous aurez quelque chose Lundi matin.


----------



## nicolasf (3 Février 2017)

*Pour préparer le premier bilan de mon expérience hackintosh, j'aurais besoin de votre aide. *

J'ai déjà en tête quelques points importants que je veux aborder, mais je me suis dit que je pouvais aussi vous demander ce que vous vouliez savoir…

Donc si vous hésitez sur le projet de monter un hackintosh et que vous voulez savoir quelque chose sur mon expérience, c'est le moment ! N'hésitez pas à poser toutes vos questions et je ferai de mon mieux pour y répondre.

Pour rappel, la série d'articles publiés à ce jour est disponible à cette adresse : http://www.macg.co/tags/nicolas-monte-un-hackintosh


----------



## vmichael (3 Février 2017)

Voilà ! Livraison presque complète, je me suis planté sur la carte wifi qui n'a pas de bluetooth je la retourne donc pour commander la BCM94360CD Hackintosh identique à Nicolas. Donc ce week-end début de montage tranquille... Lundi réception de l'alimentation.







Par contre, il y a une rupture de stock avec la carte graphique sur la plupart des sites de vente en ligne (MSI GTX960 GAMING 2G) .
Je pense que je vais devoir m'orienter vers une autre carte, si vous avez des conseils, je suis preneur 

Tu as raison @gradou c'est passionnant !!
Alors @Barijaona il avance ce tuto   
@nicolasf si tu devais comparer ta configuration avec une de chez Apple, quel modèle serait le plus proche ?

Au faite, j'y connais rien en terminal, c'est grave docteur ???


----------



## nicolasf (3 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Voilà ! Livraison presque complète, je me suis planté sur la carte wifi qui n'a pas de bluetooth je la retourne donc pour commander la BCM94360CD Hackintosh identique à Nicolas. Donc ce week-end début de montage tranquille... Lundi réception de l'alimentation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour la carte graphique, la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, le modèle plus haut de gamme était en stock et pas beaucoup plus cher. Tu as un lien vers la liste des composants dans le premier post. 

Sinon, n'importe quelle Nvidia de la série 900 devrait le faire. Tant que ce n'est pas la dernière génération, ça ira. 

Impossible de vraiment répondre sinon. C'est l'intérêt des Hackintosh, ils répondent à un besoin qu'Apple ne prend plus en charge. Niveau performances, je dirais que je suis proche d'un iMac mais c'est une approximation.


----------



## Yellocabbb (3 Février 2017)

Un petit Geekbench quand tout tournera et tu verras que tu approcheras des perfs d'un Mac Pro. Proche de 19000 chez moi sur Geekbench 4. Courage!
Pour la Carte G j'ai une Gigabyte GTX 970. Ça tourne à merveille.


----------



## vmichael (3 Février 2017)

@nicolasf  j'ai lu ton poste lors de ton passage sur Sierra où tu précises que tu avez gagné du temps en utilisant multibeast mais qu'ensuite que tu en avais perdu. Cela veux dire qu'aujourd'hui tu procèderais autrement. Je voudrais faire mon installation directement avec sierra, je peux toujours suivre ta procédure... Merci pour l'info sur la carte, je regarderais demain.


----------



## vmichael (3 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Pour la Carte G j'ai une Gigabyte GTX 970. Ça tourne à merveille.



Houlà, cette carte coute plus de $$$$, merci pour l'info


----------



## Yellocabbb (3 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Houlà, cette carte coute plus de $$$$, merci pour l'info



Pour tes aptitudes en "terminal" ne t'en fais pas. Je suis loin d'être un pro et finalement je m'en suis sorti. Il faut simplement faire les choses dans l'ordre. Ne pas changer 50 paramètres à la fois et être patient. 

Tu vas juste redémarrer ta bête 164828263882723682 fois au début mais c'est normal...


----------



## vmichael (3 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Pour tes aptitudes en "terminal" ne t'en fais pas. Je suis loin d'être un pro et finalement je m'en suis sorti. Il faut simplement faire les choses dans l'ordre. Ne pas changer 50 paramètres à la fois et être patient.
> 
> Tu vas juste redémarrer ta bête 164828263882723682 fois au début mais c'est normal...



Merci, ça me rassure, je suis méthodique et lâche pas facilement l'affaire... maintenant grâce à toi je sais qu'au  164828263882723681 boot je serais bientôt au boot


----------



## Yellocabbb (4 Février 2017)

Bonjour

je suis sur une Z170MX Gaming 5. Sur macOS et uniquement sur mon hack j'ai des pertes de connexion internet. Je pense que j'ai surtout des pertes de connexion ethernet mais ce n'est pas simple a diagnostiquer... Les kext Atheros sont les plus récents et je vous confirme que sur sous Windows 10 je n'ai aucun pb. Suis je le seul a faire le même constat? Sus mon macbook pro RAS.

Un paramètre du Bios que j'ai zappé?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Babyfasty (4 Février 2017)

Il y a eu un post sur TonyMac où chacun pouvait poster la perf de son support de stockage lecture/écriture. Du coup j'ai eu envi de passer à du ssd sata m2 NVMe avec le 960 evo de Ssung.


----------



## Yellocabbb (5 Février 2017)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Il y a eu un post sur TonyMac où chacun pouvait poster la perf de son support de stockage lecture/écriture. Du coup j'ai eu envi de passer à du ssd sata m2 NVMe avec le 960 evo de Ssung.



Impressionnant. Ton système boot dessus? Ça doit envoyer du lourd


----------



## nicolasf (5 Février 2017)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Il y a eu un post sur TonyMac où chacun pouvait poster la perf de son support de stockage lecture/écriture. Du coup j'ai eu envi de passer à du ssd sata m2 NVMe avec le 960 evo de Ssung.



Quand les tarifs seront plus raisonnables, je prévois aussi de passer au M2. Ça donne envie ces benchs !


----------



## Babyfasty (5 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Impressionnant. Ton système boot dessus? Ça doit envoyer du lourd


Bon système bout effectivement dessus. Par contre, je ne pense pas que l'amélioration que je ressens est due à ces débits aussi élevés. Je pense surtout que j'étais parti d'un SSD pas si régulier en termes de performance. Au bout de deux mois, je sentais que mon Hackintoch devenait capricieux et pourtant je n'installe aucun sauf supplémentaires, ne fait aucune modification dans les kexts/terminal/CC. Ce SSD vient remettre les choses à niveau.
PS: j'ai même vu des mecs qui atteignaient 4Go/sec en plaçant l'OS sur la ram, ils avaient mis en place un système de copy vers stockage classique avant extinction. Ou d'autre encore qui faisaient un RAID0 avec du sud m2 sata NVMe!


nicolasf a dit:


> Quand les tarifs seront plus raisonnables, je prévois aussi de passer au M2. Ça donne envie ces benchs !


Il faut que je voie dans le temps si en termes de fiabilité c'est OK, aussi bien d'un point de vue matériel que logiciel. Étant sur une carte mère mini ITX, le SSD est placé dans le dos de la carte. Et j'ai remarqué qu'en la touchant qu'elle était chaude (bien plus chaude que les SSD classiques). Pourtant, il me semblerait que Samsung avait réglé les problèmes de chauffe avec cette nouvelle génération, à voir.
Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'à chaque mise à jour système, il faudra attendre que le pilote pour ce nouveau périphérique soit disponible. Ce n'est pas comme si tu avais oublié d'installer les pilotes graphiques cette fois-ci l'OS bootra pas


----------



## Barijaona (6 Février 2017)

Mon "tutoriel" est bien avancé, mais pas encore complètement achevé… J'espère que @vmichael aura encore la patience d'attendre 24 heures de plus…

Pour patienter, la configuration du BIOS est visible ici et le projet peut être téléchargé là.


----------



## polyzargone (6 Février 2017)

@Barijaona 

Par curiosité, j'aimerais bien savoir si ça change quelque chose au niveau des performances avec et sans la SSDT.aml générée par ssdtPRGen…

J'avais cru comprendre qu'en cochant Generate PStates et CStates (et éventuellement les EnableCx) dans le config.plist, Clover s'occupait tout seul du PM du CPU.


----------



## vmichael (6 Février 2017)

Bonsoir a tous !
Je viens vous donner des nouvelles  Ce week-end j'ai monté tranquillement le matériel, aujourd'hui j'ai reçu l'alimentation que j'ai installer dans la foulée. Il me manque la carte graphique et la carte wifi/bluetooth qui arrivent cette semaine...
J'ai trop hâte de lancé l'installation, je pense le faire demain en suivant le tuto de @nicolasf 
@Barijaona j'ai également hâte de lire ton tuto, je compte sur toi !!! Malgrès mes 25 ans de mac je suis complètement novice en la matière, je me sens tout petit parmis les génis de ce forum !!! Je vous tiens informé dès que possible


----------



## Yellocabbb (6 Février 2017)

Bonsoir à tous.

Quant a moi j'ai enfin reçu les câble d'antennes afin de connecter ma carte Broadcom BCM943602CS (achetée sur Aliexpress ici). Elle même connectée sur un adaptateur PCIe (achetée sur Amazon ici...) et avec les câbles d'antennes achetées sur eBay ici puisque les ceux fournis n'étaient pas compatibles... (une sombre histoire de connecteurs IPEX4)

ça doit vous faire marrer et j'imagine en plus que des adapteurs directement compatibles doivent exister sur le marché mais j'ai couillé sur la première commande du coup j'ai essayé de rattraper le coup... Mais bon pour 40€ j'ai une carte parfaitement reconnue par le système et qui fonctionne aussi sous Windows (a vrai dire elle ne m'est d'aucune utilité sous Win mais voila c'est dit.

Et j'utilise enfin mon magic trackpad! non mais!


----------



## Yellocabbb (6 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous !
> Je viens vous donner des nouvelles  Ce week-end j'ai monté tranquillement le matériel, aujourd'hui j'ai reçu l'alimentation que j'ai installer dans la foulée. Il me manque la carte graphique et la carte wifi/bluetooth qui arrivent cette semaine...
> J'ai trop hâte de lancé l'installation, je pense le faire demain en suivant le tuto de @nicolasf
> @Barijaona j'ai également hâte de lire ton tuto, je compte sur toi !!! Malgrès mes 25 ans de mac je suis complètement novice en la matière, je me sens tout petit parmis les génis de ce forum !!! Je vous tiens informé dès que possible




Good luck!


----------



## Barijaona (7 Février 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> @Barijaona
> 
> Par curiosité, j'aimerais bien savoir si ça change quelque chose au niveau des performances avec et sans la SSDT.aml générée par ssdtPRGen…
> 
> J'avais cru comprendre qu'en cochant Generate PStates et CStates (et éventuellement les EnableCx) dans le config.plist, Clover s'occupait tout seul du PM du CPU.



Je n'ai pas testé avec les paramètres PStates et CStates de Clover. Il faudrait vérifier si les paramétrer suffit à activer les trois kext : 
AppleLPC, AppleACPIPlatform et X86PlatformShim


----------



## vmichael (7 Février 2017)

Pour info, j'ai trouvé ce tuto me semble claire et qui utilise le même matériel, quand pensez-vous ?
http://www.legallou.com/HackIntosh/GA-Z170X-G5/p1-Installation.html


----------



## nicolasf (7 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai trouvé ce tuto me semble claire et qui utilise le même matériel, quand pensez-vous ?
> http://www.legallou.com/HackIntosh/GA-Z170X-G5/p1-Installation.html



À vue de nez, c'est très bien. Et comme il évite Multibeast, c'est probablement encore mieux !


----------



## nicolasf (7 Février 2017)

@Barijaona : je viens de voir ça… https://github.com/barijaona/CLOVER_GA-Z170X-Gaming5/commit/46a029053078ac9a6a7d4c56c1ec7a43324bc518

Ça marche bien ? Comme on a la même carte graphique, ça m'intéresse pour savoir comment elle est utilisée…

Sachant que j'ai déjà quelques infos dans iStat Menus, est-ce que j'en aurai davantage ?


----------



## okhoshi (7 Février 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

Tout d'abord, je voulais remercier @nicolasf pour avoir lancer sa série sur l'aventure Hackintosh, qui m'a donné envie de me relancer après avoir abandonné il y a quelques années.

Cette fois j'ai donc acheté les pièces avec l'idée d'en faire un Hackintosh en tête et, avec le tuto et les différents sujets sur le forum, je suis arrivé à un hackintosh parfaitement fonctionnel qui est mon poste principal à la maison depuis quelques mois maintenant .

Pour résumer ma config:
- Gigabyte GA-Z170X Gaming 5 
- Intel i7 6700
- G.Skill RipJaws 4 Series Rouge 16 Go (2x 8 Go) DDR4 2133 MHz CL15
- Asus GeForce 760 OC II 2Go

A noter que la CG est de ma précédente config, n'ayant fait qu'un refresh du trio CM / CPU / RAM. Au final, la 760 ayant été présente dans des configs officielles, elle présente un avantage certain pour la config .

La configuration est faite avec Clover uniquement, en gardant macOS vierge de modification (avec le même objectif que @Barijaona de garder SIP actif, plus par défi personnel que par nécessité).

Alors, j'ai dit parfaitement fonctionnel mais ca n'est pas tout à fait vrai, et c'est aussi pourquoi je viens faire appel aux lumières des spécialistes de ce thread.

- La veille est fonctionnelle mais lors de la sortie de veille, je n'ai plus de sons. Une piste pour la cause ?
- J'utilise un système de son 5.1 avec les sorties miniJack 3.5mm et je n'ai pas trouvé d'autres moyens de le configurer sur macOS que le MIME Audio Configuration, mais le réglage du volume est alors désactivé. Est ce la seule option ?
- J'étais arrivé à configurer iMessage mais les 2 derniers boots du hackintosh avaient provoqué le blocage de mon compte iCloud, et comme ce n'est pas vital, j'ai désactivé iMessage sur le hackintosh.

Voilà pour ma part 

Encore merci à @nicolasf pour son tutoriel et à tous les autres pour leurs conseils avisés !


----------



## vmichael (7 Février 2017)

Bonsoir à tous ! 






Je suis très heureux de vous envoyer mon premier message via mon Hackintosh !!!!! Oui, je pense avoir réussit le plus dur. Je m'attendais à beaucoup plus de difficultés, en prenant mon temps j'ai mis 1H30 environ en suivant pas à pas le tutoriel cité ci-dessus (http://www.legallou.com/HackIntosh/GA-Z170X-G5/p1-Installation.html). Je remercie son auteur pour la clarté et les fichiers mis à disposition. J'y connais rien de rien en hackintosh mais cette méthode me semblait plus "propre". Dès que je reçois la carte graphique et la carte wifi/bluetooth, je procéderai à l'installation en suivant le reste du tutoriel. 

Tout les ports USB fonctionnent, mais je ne connais pas leurs vitesse. 

Très surpris par le silence de la tour be quiet ! bon choix @NicolasF.

Maintenant il faut voir à l'utilisation, tester la veille....Je vous tiens informé de la suite...


----------



## Yellocabbb (7 Février 2017)

Deux nouveaux hackintosh dans la journée. Bravo messieurs!


----------



## vmichael (7 Février 2017)

Voici mes premières performances :


----------



## nicolasf (7 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Deux nouveaux hackintosh dans la journée. Bravo messieurs!



C'est vrai, bravo aux nouveaux venus ! 

Je suis en train de rédiger le premier bilan. Si quelqu'un veut me donner son avis sur son hackintosh, ça peut être intéressant.


----------



## Barijaona (8 Février 2017)

Bon, mon pseudo-tutoriel est enfin en ligne : http://blog.barijaona.com/macintosh/Jirokaki/2-premier-bilan.html

@nicolasf : oui, GPUSensors.kext marche bien, mais il ne t'apportera rien de plus que ce que tu as déjà. Chez moi, il permet à iStat pro (le widget Dashboard, pas iStatPro Menu !) d'accéder à la température de la GPU et à la vitesse de rotation de son ventilateur.


----------



## Karamazow (8 Février 2017)

Merci Barijaona !!


----------



## nicolasf (8 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Bon, mon pseudo-tutoriel est enfin en ligne : http://blog.barijaona.com/macintosh/Jirokaki/2-premier-bilan.html



Ça ressemble étrangement à l'article que je suis en train de préparer, mais en plus technique. Beau boulot !


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2017)

Moi j'avoue que le montage d'un *Mini* hackintosh m'intéresserait beaucoup, quand je dis petit c'est petit, surtout pas avec les boitiers actuels mais plutôt de ce genre là…










…avec un impératif une bonne carte graphique et pas une puce.


----------



## Yellocabbb (8 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Moi j'avoue que le montage d'un *Mini* hackintosh m'intéresserait beaucoup, quand je dis petit c'est petit, surtout pas avec les boitiers actuels mais plutôt de ce genre là…
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 113107
> 
> ...



Dans un Nuc tu vas devoir te contenter du Chipset graphique Intel a min avis. Ce qui ne pose plus vraiment de pb je pense.


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Dans un Nuc tu vas devoir te contenter du Chipset graphique Intel a min avis. Ce qui ne pose plus vraiment de pb je pense.


Le problème pour moi est que je fais du graphisme en 3D avec Cinema 4D et sans vraie carte graphique je serais à la ramasse. Si cela était aussi facile, il y a longtemps que j'aurais monté un Mini hackintosh, mais je ne désespère pas.


----------



## Yellocabbb (8 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Le problème pour moi est que je fais du graphisme en 3D avec Cinema 4D et sans vraie carte graphique je serais à la ramasse. Si cela était aussi facile, il y a longtemps que j'aurais monté un Mini hackintosh, mais je ne désespère pas.



Alors carte obligatoire...


----------



## gradou (8 Février 2017)

@Barijaona : bravo pour ce tuto très documenté et instructif (ça valait le coup d'attendre !!) Rien que pour le plaisir je vais recommencer une installation complète en suivant ta démarche !! 
Avec tous ces tutos ce forum va devenir un incontournable "mondial", tout au moins pour les configs à base de Gigabyte z170...

PS : je confirme l'absence de problème de veille en F20 (l'est  têtu l'Gradou)


----------



## Raphaël_RG (8 Février 2017)

Bonjour, ton Tito est super. 
Mais pour ma part. Je trouve qu'il y a encore bcp de contraintes avec les compatibilités à l'heure actuelle.....


----------



## Yellocabbb (8 Février 2017)

C'est vrai que ça donne envie de reprendre son installation pour en faire une toute propre. Étant sous Z170MX j'hésite...

Et j'espère que ce forum puisse devenir une référence! Au niveau francophone le hackintosh manque de référence.


----------



## nicolasf (8 Février 2017)

@Barijaona @gradou et les autres : quelqu'un a essayé/réussi de configurer le port USB-C au dos de la carte-mère ? J'en suis resté à c'est compliqué/impossible, mais je n'ai pas trop suivi l'actualité récente en la matière.


----------



## Barijaona (8 Février 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Je suis en train de rédiger le premier bilan. Si quelqu'un veut me donner son avis sur son hackintosh, ça peut être intéressant.



Je suis très content de mon hackintosh, autant parce qu'il répond bien à mes besoins que par le fait que je l'ai configuré moi-même.

Mais paradoxalement, ces quelques mois de bidouille ont rehaussé à mes yeux l'image d'Apple et des Macs. Je continue à trouver chers les Macs actuellement disponibles au catalogue Apple, mais leur prix me paraît quand même plus logique que je ne le pensais auparavant.
Le plus visible est la qualité des composants et de la finition. On a facilement tendance à comparer des hackintosh à des Mac Pros, mais lorsqu'on ouvre les capots et qu'on y regarde de plus près, force est de constater qu'il y a quelques différences sensibles… et lorsqu'on compare par exemple le prix d'un Intel Xeon et tout ce qui va avec par rapport à un Intel l quelque chose, on comprend mieux certaines différences de prix.
Ensuite, on réalise qu'il y a de la R&D spécifique, parce qu'Apple a cherché à devancer le reste du marché dans certains domaines, par exemple l'économie d'énergie ou la gestion de certains périphériques. Cela se traduit par des incompatibilités (exemple : pas de hot plug de périphériques Thunderbolt sur un hack), mais trahit aussi des spécificités matérielles qui ne peuvent que renchérir le matériel.

Le problème est que ces spécificités doivent être amorties sur un bien plus faible nombre de machines que dans le modèle économique de l'iPhone, modèle où qui plus est, le haut de gamme de l'année passée (6s ou 6s Plus) peut devenir le milieu de gamme de cette année. Pas facile de faire ça avec les Macs où les nouveaux modèles poussent plutôt les anciens vers la sortie…

Du coup, je me dis que si j'étais à la place d'Apple, je serais assez tenté de casser la compatibilité de macOS afin de pouvoir réaliser des économies d'échelle en mutualisant avec les iDevices un plus grand nombre de composants… Cela ferait sûrement crier les utilisateurs, mais n'est-ce pas la voie de l'avenir ?





gradou a dit:


> Rien que pour le plaisir je vais recommencer une installation complète en suivant ta démarche !!



Ecrire ce résumé m'a également été très utile, en ce qu'il m'a permis de remettre mes idées à plat et de faire le tri entre les différents problèmes. Si j'ai un peu de temps, je vais essayer de retester plus graduellement certaines parties de l'installation, notamment pour essayer de mieux comprendre la façon dont macOS gère les différents niveaux de veille.


----------



## gradou (8 Février 2017)

En réponse @nicolasf :

* Sur les configurations Asus, tout fonctionne comme un mac (Sierra), y compris la gestion de la veille (ssdt polyzargone); ethernet, wifi-bt, audio (apple.inc) : OK; iMessage; Handoff, airdrop (grâce à la carte wifi-bt); lecture drm iTunes (films, musique, séries tv...); Siri... : OK; tous les ports USB : OK (adaptation de notre Kext), USB-C à 10GB/sec (sur *Asus Premium*). Pas réussi à faire fonctionner le Thunderbolt (*Asus Premium* équipée pour, j'ai installé les drivers sous Windows, mais toujours pas fonctionnel sous MacOs - seulement sous Windows)

* Idem sur la Gigabyte depuis la maj du Bios (pour la veille); iMessage : OK; mais pas Handoff ni Airdrop (pas de carte wifi-bt, juste des dongles); lecture drm iTunes (films, musique, séries tv...); Siri...: OK; tous les ports USB : OK, USB-C très aléatoire.

Tous les kexts sont dans Clover (other). Les seuls qui soient dans système-bib-ext sont ceux qui sont ou modifiés (audio) ou ajoutés (Nvidia). Le sip est en 0*3.

De temps en temps un petit coup de réparation des autorisations (surtout pour les version beta OS après modification de nvdastartupweb) et de remise de la désactivation maximale du sip quand il arrive que ça coince au boot...

Je suis repassé en SMBIOS 14,2 pour n'avoir que la manip de mise à jour des WebDrivers Nvidia à faire lors des màj système (attention à modifier le kext usb en conséquence si l'on change le smbios)...


----------



## Barijaona (9 Février 2017)

okhoshi a dit:


> - Asus GeForce 760 OC II 2Go
> 
> A noter que la CG est de ma précédente config, n'ayant fait qu'un refresh du trio CM / CPU / RAM. Au final, la 760 ayant été présente dans des configs officielles, elle présente un avantage certain pour la config .
> 
> La configuration est faite avec Clover uniquement, en gardant macOS vierge de modification (avec le même objectif que @Barijaona de garder SIP actif, plus par défi personnel que par nécessité).



Si je devais refaire ma configuration, je chercherais peut-être également une carte d'occasion à base d'architecture Nvidia Kepler (en fonction des opportunités, ça pourrait par exemple être une GTX650, une GTX760 ou GTX780). Comme elles sont supportées de base par les drivers Apple, ça doit simplifier la vie lors des mises à jour macOS, même s'il est préférable de retélécharger les drivers Nvidia lorsqu'ils sont disponibles.

Par contre, cette génération de cartes me semble consommer un peu plus d'électricité et faire un peu plus de bruit (pas de désactivation du ventilateur à faible charge).


----------



## okhoshi (9 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Si je devais refaire ma configuration, je chercherais peut-être également une carte d'occasion à base d'architecture Nvidia Kepler (en fonction des opportunités, ça pourrait par exemple être une GTX650, une GTX760 ou GTX780). Comme elles sont supportées de base par les drivers Apple, ça doit simplifier la vie lors des mises à jour macOS, *même s'il est préférable de retélécharger les drivers Nvidia lorsqu'ils sont disponibles.*



Pourquoi est-ce préférable ? J'ai effectivement vu cet argument à plusieurs reprises mais sans réelle justification ? Si tu peux m'éclairer sur ce point, je suis preneur .



Barijaona a dit:


> Par contre, cette génération de cartes me semble consommer un peu plus d'électricité et faire un peu plus de bruit (pas de désactivation du ventilateur à faible charge).



En effet, ca peut-être un argument contre ces cartes mais comme je le disais, c'est plutôt par hasard que ma carte se trouvait être supportée par le driver Apple ^^.


----------



## spooner (10 Février 2017)

Salut à tous, 

Petit bilan après 6 mois de hackintosh. Je suis vraiment très satisfait, rien à redire. Tout fonctionne comme sur un vrai mac, handoff, iMessage....C'est plutôt stable et très silencieux. De temps en temps un petit freeze et un reboot, mais rien de bien grave. D'ailleurs je n'ai jamais compris d'où cela proviens.
J'ai activé la résolution retina. Je n'ai pas essayé de faire fonctionner le port usb C de la carte mère, j'avoue que je n'ai pas regardé comment le faire. 
J'ai mis à jour mon bios en F5. Pas la dernière encore.
J'avais acheté une GTX 1080 en prévision de la future sortie de webdrivers nvidia, mais actuellement toujours rien, c'est frustrant, du coup j'en ai eu marre d'attendre, j'ai acheté une gtx 750ti que j'ai mi sur le port PCIe 2. Du coup je peux maintenant essayer de faire marcher la mise en veille que je ne pouvais avoir avec la HD530. A cause de celle-ci d'ailleurs je suis resté sur el capitan, mais maintenant je pense passer à sierra.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider d'ailleurs à me donner les infos la dessus parce que je n'ai pas tout suivi. 

Mon hack me plait tellement que j'ai installé macOS Sierra sur mon Pc au bureau. Un vieux i5, tout est compatible facilement. Super stable, j'ai fait le test, je suis resté plus de 60 jours PC allumé sans aucun plantage, avec chrome allumé et au moins 20 onglets, word, excel, spotifiy. Bref vraiment très stable.

Par contre je vois que certains continuent de mettre à jour leur réglage de clover. Moi je n'y touche plus, cela fonctionne parfaitement comme cela, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de continuer a changer certains réglages . Hormis maintenant je vais chercher à activer la mise en veille.

voilà, pour conclure je ne peux que conseiller à tous de franchir le cap et de se faire un hackintosh, il n'ya plus à hésiter. Pour la config, pareil, ici nous sommes plusieurs avec la même config, ce qui facilite les choses pour les débutants ne connaissant pas encore bien le principe du hackintosh. 

encore merci à tous et longue vie au hackintosh.


----------



## nicolasf (10 Février 2017)

spooner a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Petit bilan après 6 mois de hackintosh. Je suis vraiment très satisfait, rien à redire. Tout fonctionne comme sur un vrai mac, handoff, iMessage....C'est plutôt stable et très silencieux. De temps en temps un petit freeze et un reboot, mais rien de bien grave. D'ailleurs je n'ai jamais compris d'où cela proviens.
> J'ai activé la résolution retina. Je n'ai pas essayé de faire fonctionner le port usb C de la carte mère, j'avoue que je n'ai pas regardé comment le faire.
> ...



Merci pour ton témoignage ! 

Tu utilises quel écran pour avoir activé le mode Retina ?


----------



## spooner (10 Février 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Merci pour ton témoignage !
> 
> Tu utilises quel écran pour avoir activé le mode Retina ?



J'utilise un LG 34" 4k. Mais cela fonctionne avec n'importe quel écran. Il faut juste créer une résolution 2 fois plus élevée que celle de l'écran. Par exemple pour une résolution Retina de 2560*1080,il faut créer une résolution de 5120*2160 (la carte graphique doit être capable de gérer cette résolution). En activant avec une commande terminal le HDPI (= Retina) j'ai pu avoir la résolution de mon écran en Retina. C'est génial. 
Pour créer la résolution il faut utiliser le logiciel switch Rez payant, mais on a juste besoin de lui pour la cela après plus besoin.


----------



## spooner (10 Février 2017)

Switchrez est gratuit pendant quelques jours quand on l'installe donc pas besoin de le payer pour créer sa résolution...je me suis mal exprimé


----------



## spooner (10 Février 2017)

En lisant le blog de Barijaona, je me suis rendu compte que moi aussi j'ai du monter les ram sur les slot 2 et 4


----------



## nicolasf (10 Février 2017)

spooner a dit:


> En lisant le blog de Barijaona, je me suis rendu compte que moi aussi j'ai du monter les ram sur les slot 2 et 4



On n'est pas censé les mettre une sur deux ? 

De mon côté : slots 1 et 3 !


----------



## spooner (10 Février 2017)

Si c'est ça mais quand moi je les mettais sur les slots 1 et 3, le hack ne démarrait pas. Ce qui confirme encore une fois que les carte gamins 5 ont des problèmes de compatibilité de ram


----------



## nicolasf (11 Février 2017)

Avec beaucoup de retard et mes excuses, voici enfin la dernière brique de mon expérience : le bilan ! 







C'est un petit peu long, mais j'avais beaucoup à dire. Et c'est à lire ici : https://www.macg.co/mac/2017/02/hackintosh-premier-bilan-cinq-mois-apres-97375

Cela ne veut pas dire que c'est la fin du hackintosh sur MacG naturellement. Je vais continuer à l'utiliser déjà, tous les jours. Et je sais que d'autres sujets plus mineurs pourront venir, mais je compte aussi refaire le point avec le successeur de Sierra. 

Comme d'habitude, les questions sont les bienvenues !


----------



## Yellocabbb (11 Février 2017)

Salut l'ami. Pour ton pb de boot moche j'ai réglé mon pb tout seul. Je suis sur Z170MX pour rappel mais c'est surement pareil. Dans l'option du Bios ou tout le monde semble mettre Other OS j'ai mis Windows WHQL ou un truc comme ça. Ca fait apparaître l'option CSM et la tu mets Disable. Et miracle mon ordinateur boot comme si on était en 2017 et pas 1999. Dingue. Ensuite tu peux virer le logo Giga-Byte dans les options en haut dans le même menu je crois. Ensuite un thème bien minimaliste dans cliver et hop.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Salut l'ami. Pour ton pb de boot moche j'ai réglé mon pb tout seul. Je suis sur Z170MX pour rappel mais c'est surement pareil. Dans l'option du Bios ou tout le monde semble mettre Other OS j'ai mis Windows WHQL ou un truc comme ça. Ca fait apparaître l'option CSM et la tu mets Disable. Et miracle mon ordinateur boot comme si on était en 2017 et pas 1999. Dingue. Ensuite tu peux virer le logo Giga-Byte dans les options en haut dans le même menu je crois. Ensuite un thème bien minimaliste dans cliver et hop.



Ça ne me gêne pas vraiment en fait, je ne démarre pas souvent et quand bien même… je m’en fiche plus que mes collègues.


----------



## NEb (11 Février 2017)

Pour tes soucis de connexions usb / usb c / thunderbolt et d'alimentation des périphériques, le soucis sera réglé avec les hub thunderbolt 3 (avec un modèle ayant sa propre alimentation).. surtout qu'avec la disparition des autres ports sur les vrais mac, il y a ou il va y avoir des produits intéressants pour répondre à ce besoin !
de plus ce genre de soucis existent (ou ont existé) avec les vrais macs, donc pas étonnant qu'avec un matériel "exotique" ils puissent se reproduire :-D
Pour la question de la pérennité de l'investissement, une partie de la question pourra peut-être se régler en utilisant un logiciel type Parallels desktop..
maintenant c'est vrai que la non exploitation de CUDA est vraiment frustrante, mais bon, par la même occasion, cela règle en partie l'ennuis de l'absence de drivers pour la dernière génération de carte ;-)


----------



## gradou (11 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Salut l'ami. Pour ton pb de boot moche* j'ai réglé mon pb tout seu*l. Je suis sur Z170MX pour rappel mais c'est surement pareil. Dans l'option du Bios ou tout le monde semble mettre Other OS j'ai mis Windows WHQL ou un truc comme ça. Ca fait apparaître l'option CSM et la tu mets Disable. Et miracle mon ordinateur boot comme si on était en 2017 et pas 1999. Dingue. Ensuite tu peux virer le logo Giga-Byte dans les options en haut dans le même menu je crois. Ensuite un thème bien minimaliste dans cliver et hop.



T'es sûr tout seul ?   (https://forums.macg.co/threads/et-si-je-montais-un-hackintosh.1283051/page-32#post-13110434)


----------



## Yellocabbb (11 Février 2017)

Ah le coup du Other OS et du Windows W j'sais plus quoi j'ai galéré un moment. Mais oui 1000 fois oui c'est grâce à ce seul forum en français que j'ai réussi à finaliser mon magnifique Hackintosh!


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> T'es sûr tout seul ?


Ben quoi, il a eu un trou de mémoire.


----------



## Yellocabbb (11 Février 2017)

Bon toutes mes excuses à @gradou... je me souvenais plus du tips CSM mais vu que j'ai galéré pour le faire apparaître avec mes 474836372 réglages différents avant d'atterrir ici.


----------



## gradou (11 Février 2017)

Un Hackintosh c'est comme toute machine, la seule question qui vaille selon moi : "répond il (elle) à mes besoins avec une ergonomie et une fiabilité générales qui vont bien pour le prix que j'y ai mis ? "
Le reste c'est du détail... ou de l'amusement (en bidouillant)
Ceci dit, lire Nicolas est un vrai plaisir : un PRO ! et encore Merci !


----------



## polyzargone (12 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> c'est grâce à ce seul forum en français


----------



## Barijaona (12 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Dans l'option du Bios ou tout le monde semble mettre Other OS j'ai mis Windows WHQL ou un truc comme ça. Ca fait apparaître l'option CSM et la tu mets Disable. Et miracle mon ordinateur boot comme si on était en 2017 et pas 1999.



Windows 8/10 ou Windows 8/10 WHQL ? J'ai lu sur un forum un technicien Gigabyte écrivant que l'option WHQL n'était pas destinée à être utilisée en production mais pour les tests des constructeurs de périphériques et développeurs de drivers. @gradou ?


----------



## Yellocabbb (12 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Windows 8/10 ou Windows 8/10 WHQL ? J'ai lu sur un forum un technicien Gigabyte que l'option WHQL n'était pas destinée à être utilisée en production mais pour les tests des constructeurs de périphériques et développeurs de drivers. @gradou ?



Avec Windows 8/10 je n'ai pas l'option CSM enable/disable. Chez moi c'est bien WindowsWHQL.


----------



## Barijaona (12 Février 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


>



Pas le seul en français, heureusement! Mais il faut reconnaître que ce sujet en particulier est un des guides les plus rassurants pour un francophone ayant une CM Gigabyte Z170 ! Il y a beaucoup de disciples de@nicolasf maintenant


----------



## Barijaona (12 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Avec Windows 8/10 je n'ai pas l'option CSM enable/disable. Chez moi c'est bien WindowsWHQL.



Chez moi, CSM apparaît à la fois dans Windows 8/10 et dans Windows 8/10 WHQL. Encore un mystère à tester !


----------



## Yellocabbb (12 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Chez moi, CSM apparaît à la fois dans Windows 8/10 et dans Windows 8/10 WHQL. Encore un mystère à tester !



Maintenant que je suis sur le Bios F20 faut que je regarde à nouveau. Et sur Z170MX attention. Ce que je sais c'est surtout que le tuyau du CSM disable n'a fonctionné que sur 8/10 WHQL.


----------



## polyzargone (12 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Je n'ai pas testé avec les paramètres PStates et CStates de Clover. Il faudrait vérifier si les paramétrer suffit à activer les trois kext :
> AppleLPC, AppleACPIPlatform et X86PlatformShim



Je viens de le faire sur mon laptop Haswell sans la SSDT générée par ssdtPRGen.sh et seuls 2 kexts sont bien chargés. ll manque le x86platformShim. Il sert à quoi exactement ?


----------



## gradou (12 Février 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


>


_(Apparemment dubitatif à propos de l'affirmation : "c'est grâce à ce seul forum en français")_

Oui !!! Il ne faut pas oublier, notamment, le très bon forum de macBidouille qui regorge de tutos et d'astuces diverses pour nous aider quelles que soient nos configurations... 

J'y ai, entre autres, trouvé une solution au pb d'airplay mirroring, et Polyzargone y anime, _*entre autres*_, des rubriques consacrées aux versions bêtas (avec l'astuce modifiant, selon les bêtas, le Kext "nvda startupweb" pour permettre son chargement sans attendre la version Nvidia)... il y a des tutos bien utiles également pour s'affranchir des aléas de "multibeast".
Il faut dire qu'ici, en ce moment, les propriétaires de gigabyte Z170 sont chouchoutés du fait que la config de Nicolas sert de base à plusieurs fabrications de hackintosh.

Tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas que ce forum "en français" qui soit utile à nos activités. D'ailleurs il serait intéressant que d'autres soient signalés le cas échéant et même en canadien français (il y en a de très bons concernant Clover en particulier je crois)...

@Barijaona : l'utilisation de Windows WHQL sur Gigabyte ne m'a jamais (jusqu'à maintenant c'est à dire depuis seulement 8 mois) posé de problème. Avec les cartes Asus le réglage est : "Windows UEFI mode" utilisé sans problème également; est ce que ça va durer ?


----------



## polyzargone (12 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Pas le seul en français, heureusement! Mais il faut reconnaître que ce sujet en particulier est un des guides les plus rassurants pour un francophone ayant une CM Gigabyte Z170 ! Il y a beaucoup de disciples de@nicolasf maintenant



Ah mais je n'ai pas dit le contraire  !

Ce sujet est le plus complet et *en français* qu'on ait pu faire sur cette CM et je le recommande à tous ceux qui en possède une .


----------



## polyzargone (12 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas que ce forum "en français" qui soit utile à nos activités. D'ailleurs il serait intéressant que d'autres soient signalés le cas échéant et même en canadien français (il y en a de très bons concernant Clover en particulier je crois)...



C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire .

Je ne prêche pas juste pour ma paroisse mais comme les forums Hackintosh en français sont peu nombreux, il serait dommage d'en oublier ou de croire qu'il n'y a que celui de Macg.

Mais nous, on est quand même plus complet .


----------



## nicolasf (12 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup de disciples de@nicolasf maintenant



Dis comme ça, ça me fait un peu peur…


----------



## Barijaona (12 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> @nicolasf : oui, GPUSensors.kext marche bien, mais il ne t'apportera rien de plus que ce que tu as déjà. Chez moi, il permet à iStat pro (le widget Dashboard, pas iStatPro Menu !) d'accéder à la température de la GPU et à la vitesse de rotation de son ventilateur.



J'oubliais : avec HWSensors et GPUSensors.kext, dans les graphiques, il y a la fréquence de la GPU.
Mais ce n'est pas très clair si c'est celle de l'Intel ou de la Nvidia. Même problème avec iStat Pro Menu d'ailleurs.


----------



## spooner (12 Février 2017)

Sans Retina




Avec Retina


----------



## vmichael (12 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Cette fin de semaine j'ai réceptionné ma carte graphique et la carte wifi/bluetooth.

Après installation de la carte graphique j'ai mis dans les paramètres boot de clover nvda_drv= 1 et utilisé AGDPfix.v1.3. Pour ce dernier, je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne solution, apparemment cette solution pose problème à chaque mise à jour de l'OS. J'ai vu que l'on pouvait régler ce problème en injectant directement des fichiers dans clover, mais pour le coup je n'ai pas tout compris 

Le wifi m'a posé aucun problème, il est nativement reconnu mais le bluetooth ne fonctionnait pas.
J'ai donc lu le super tuto de @Barijaona (MERCI pour ce très bon boulot !) et j'ai utilisé le Kexts "Maison" GaZ170-gaming5USBinjector qui a résolu mon problème de bluetooth .

La sortie son est ok et pour le son de l'HDMI j'ai toujours suivi le tuto de @Barijaona.

Donc tout fonctionne à merveille ! et sans trop de difficulté, j'en suis encore bluffé...

Mais il y a un MAIS, pas très grave mais génant, c'est la veille de du hack que je n'arrive pas à régler. Dès que je veux le sortir de veille  il reste sur un écran noir. Je dois donc mettre les paramètres d'économie d'énergie sur "jamais".

J'ai mis dans clover configuration Darkwake=8 et Shutdownfix mais sans résultat. Mon bios et F3, est-ce qu'une mise à jour du bios peut-elle résoudre ce problème et lors d'une mise à jour du bios, faut-il modifier le fichier kext dans clover ?

J'ai donc 2 interrogations, y-a-t-il un moyen de me passer de AGDPFix et peut-on faire la mise à jour du Bios sans tout casser ?


----------



## gradou (12 Février 2017)

Pour ma part j'ai fait la mise à jour du bios en *F20* sans tout casser, mais bon peut être ai je eu de la chance... Au reboot les drivers Nvidia ne chargeaient pas, j'ai, dans Clover configurator, activé "EmuVariableUefi" ce qui a réglé le pb (j'espère que ce ne sera pas provisoire).

Je n'ai, depuis cette mise à jour du Bios, plus le pb dont tu fais état de sortie de veille avec écran noir (avec darkwake = à rien du tout, Shutdownfix n'est pas activé non plus), ni même de redémarrage intempestif après extinction !! Quant au kext, à modifier éventuellement, dont tu parles je ne vois pas duquel il pourrait s'agir. Je n'ai quant à moi pas de kext qui serait en lien avec la veille sur la Gigabyte (à ma connaissance tout au moins...)

Mais je ne voudrais pas être responsable d'un éventuel pb que tu pourrais avoir avec cette mise à jour... Barijaona nous met en garde, il a toutefois indiqué un lien pour une procédure à suivre pour un éventuel retour en arrière (je n'ai pas testé n'en ayant pas besoin pour le moment) c'est ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/et-si-je-montais-un-hackintosh.1283051/page-33#post-13113795

Pour la question relative à AGDPFIX je ne me suis pas cassé les b..b..s et suis repassé à un SMBIOS 14,2 n'ayant pas constaté pour l'heure d'avantage à être en 17,1... Quand ce sera vraiment nécessaire pour raison de compatibilité il sera toujours possible d'y revenir. (en cas de retour à 14,2 ne pas oublier de modifier le kext USB en conséquence et de remettre le kext applegraphics originel dans system-->extension (il se trouve dans le dossier créé sur le bureau par AGDPFIX) ni de remettre les N° de série dans le SMBIOS si on en a créé pour disposer d'iMessage.


----------



## vmichael (12 Février 2017)

@gradou, si je fais une mise à jour du bios, les paramètres modifiés pour l'installation du hack seront-ils réinitialisés d'origine ?


----------



## gradou (12 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> @gradou, si je fais une mise à jour du bios, les paramètres modifiés pour l'installation du hack seront-ils réinitialisés d'origine ?



Je ne me souviens plus très bien mais je crois bien que oui...


----------



## vmichael (12 Février 2017)

Merci gradou, je vais attendre d'autres conseils pour savoir si je me lance dans la mise à jour du bios


----------



## Barijaona (13 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Merci gradou, je vais attendre d'autres conseils pour savoir si je me lance dans la mise à jour du bios


Mettre à jour le BIOS est relativement peu risqué sur ces machines, qui ont un double BIOS. En cas de problème de flashage, elles repassent sur l'ancien.

Passer de F3 à F4 ou F5 est facile et est complètement réversible avec l'utilitaire intégré. Ne pas oublier cependant de bien noter tes paramètres de BIOS actuels (ou mieux, d'en faire des copies d'écran avec la touche F12).

Le passage à F20 ou F21 beta est plus hasardeux : il faut créer une clé FreeDOS où tu va pouvoir sauvegarder ton BIOS actuel et ses paramètres (fpt.exe -d bios.bin) pour éventuellement y revenir.


----------



## Barijaona (13 Février 2017)

Complément de blog : Jirōkaki, bilan performance/prix


----------



## Karamazow (13 Février 2017)

Merci Barijaona pour ce feed-back !


----------



## Yellocabbb (13 Février 2017)

Voir la pièce jointe 113232

Hello

voila la bête... j'ai juste changé l'image SystemLog.tiff... ça craint à votre avis les pros?


----------



## Barijaona (13 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Après installation de la carte graphique j'ai mis dans les paramètres boot de clover nvda_drv= 1 et utilisé AGDPfix.v1.3. Pour ce dernier, je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne solution, apparemment cette solution pose problème à chaque mise à jour de l'OS. J'ai vu que l'on pouvait régler ce problème en injectant directement des fichiers dans clover, mais pour le coup je n'ai pas tout compris



si tu n'as pas tout compris, c'est vraisemblablement parce que j'ai mal expliqué dans mon billet de blog. J'avais un peu court-circuité le fait qu'un patch s'applique sur le kernel cache, donc il faut que celui-ci soit créé au préalable . J'ai repris cette partie, j'espère que c'est plus clair maintenant.


----------



## gradou (14 Février 2017)

J'ai relu ton bilan perf Barijaona, notamment la partie "benchs" et la relation avec le SMBIOS 14,2 ou 17,1.
En ce qui me concerne j'ai, respectivement les résultats suivants qui laissent apparaître un léger mieux avec 14,2... Bizarre, non ?





Je précise même config mémoire, même environnement de test (Sierra 10.12, avant la MàJ 10.12.3)


----------



## nicolasf (14 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> J'ai relu ton bilan perf Barijaona, notamment la partie "benchs" et la relation avec le SMBIOS 14,2 ou 17,1.
> En ce qui me concerne j'ai, respectivement les résultats suivants qui laissent apparaître un léger mieux avec 14,2... Bizarre, non ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 113242
> ...



Faut se méfier des benchs, les valeurs varient toujours d’une fois sur l’autre. C’est pour ça qu’on utilise des moyennes dans nos tests.

En l’occurrence, la différence est si minime, je dirais qu’elle n’est pas significative.


----------



## vmichael (14 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Passer de F3 à F4 ou F5 est facile et est complètement réversible avec l'utilitaire intégré. Ne pas oublier cependant de bien noter tes paramètres de BIOS actuels (ou mieux, d'en faire des copies d'écran avec la touche F12).
> .



Merci @Barijaona je pense que je vais faire la mise à jour en F5, qui normalement devrait résoudre le problème de veille comme l'a fait @Yellocabbb. Et là, j'aurais un hackintosh qui tourne comme une horloge Suisse


----------



## gradou (14 Février 2017)

A lire ce post j'ai bien l'impression que Yellocabbb est passé à la version F20... (https://forums.macg.co/threads/et-si-je-montais-un-hackintosh.1283051/page-38#post-13118846)


----------



## Yellocabbb (14 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> A lire ce post j'ai bien l'impression que Yellocabbb est passé à la version F20... (https://forums.macg.co/threads/et-si-je-montais-un-hackintosh.1283051/page-38#post-13118846)



Oui je suis sur la F20


----------



## gradou (15 Février 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Oui je suis sur la F20



Quels problèmes éventuels as tu rencontré avec cette mise à jour, quelles éventuelles améliorations ?


----------



## Yellocabbb (15 Février 2017)

Juste le non chargement des drivers Nvidia que j'ai réglé pas tout seul en installant un "driver" supplémentaire avec Clover Configurator. Je vous retrouve le nom j'ai oublié mais emuvariable qqchose comme ça. Sinon absolument aucun pb. Ma mémoire était reconnue à 2133Mhz et elle était reconnue en 2400 avant. Je crois me rappeler avoir retrouvé la reconnaissance des 2400 en cochant un truc sur les profils XMP la aussi avec Clover Configurator (je ne suis pas devant je ne sais plus trop). Sinon RAS. Mise à jour depuis Windows10 avec le soft GigaByte qui va bien.


----------



## Yellocabbb (15 Février 2017)

Et pour les améliorations niet. Plus de pb de sortie de veille mais ca je pense que c'était déjà le cas avec les réglages que j'ai trouvé ici ou sur TonyMac.


----------



## Yellocabbb (15 Février 2017)

Et une autre info qui date d'hier... j'avais un pb de perte de connexion ethernet. Uniquement sur macOS. Sur Windows zéro pb. Pas handicapant ça revenait tout seul. Très très court vraiment des micro coupures. Le Bios avait je trouve amélioré la chose. Mais hier j'ai trouvé une nouvelle version du kext atheros 2.2.1. Plus aucun pb avec celui ci. Optimisé pour Sierra selon les release notes et il me semble que c'est plus que vrai. Vous savez tout.


----------



## vmichael (15 Février 2017)

Merci pour vos conseils, je vais rechercher le bios F5, si la veille fonctionne je ne touche plus a rien et profiter de mon hackintosh...


----------



## Barijaona (16 Février 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Je viens de le faire sur mon laptop Haswell sans la SSDT générée par ssdtPRGen.sh et seuls 2 kexts sont bien chargés. ll manque le x86platformShim. Il sert à quoi exactement ?



Il gère l'interface avec la gestion native Intel de l'économie d'énergie. Sans lui, il y a certaines fonctionnalités du tableau de bord Économies d'Énergie qui n'apparaissent pas. De même, sous le terminal, 
	
	



```
pmset -g
```
 fait apparaître moins de fonctionnalités.


----------



## nicolasf (16 Février 2017)

Petit teaser… préparations pour le futur article de ma série hackintosh sur MacG.


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2017)

Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris le plus haut de gamme... http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc7i7bnh.html ...histoire de voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre en graphisme ?


----------



## nicolasf (16 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris le plus haut de gamme... http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc7i7bnh.html ...histoire de voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre en graphisme ?



Le but, c'était pas nécessairement d'avoir une machine ultra-puissante, mais discrète et petite. Du coup, c'est un modèle sans emplacement 2,5 pouces, assez petit.

Et puis le prix est déjà élevé en l'état, je voulais une configuration plutôt bon marché.

Cela dit, le principe sera le même a priori, donc l'article fonctionnera pour toutes les variantes. En tout cas, c'est l'objectif.


----------



## polyzargone (16 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris le plus haut de gamme... http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc7i7bnh.html ...histoire de voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre en graphisme ?



Avec les Hackintosh, prendre le dernier modèle de la dernière génération n'est pas forcément une bonne idée. Tout n'est pas forcément compatible/supporté et il me semble que c'est le cas des Kabylake et des Intel Iris 650.

Il est plus raisonnable de s'en tenir à du Skylake pour le moment et même avec ça, il reste encore quelques soucis (dont notamment la veille avec les chipsets Intel HD 5xx quand on n'utilise qu'eux).


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2017)

Moi ce qui m'intéresserait c'est de faire un hackintosh qui tienne la route pour faire du graphisme en 3D et qui par extension tiendra la route avec FCPX et pour des jeux _(je ne joue pas)_.


----------



## vmichael (16 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà, j'ai mis à jour mon bios en F5. J'ai perdu au passage le chargement de mes drivers Nvidia que j'ai résolu en mettant EmuVariableUefi-64.efi dans clover que j'ai trouvé à cette adresse : https://sourceforge.net/p/edp-osxla...s/clover/drivers64UEFI/EmuVariableUefi-64.efi.

Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne version mais pour le moment ça fonctionne.

La F5 n'a pas résolu mon problème de veille, dans clover configurator j'ai mis Darkwake=8, Darkwake=0, Darkwake=1 

J'ai également fait le test en générant ssdt.aml grâce aux explications de @Barijaona en utilisant  le script ssdtPRGen.sh  et darkwake=1, sans succès 

Lors du boot je souhaitais ne plus afficher les lignes de code. J'ai donc suivi les info de @Yellocabbb en mettant dans le bios Other Os => en Windows WHQL et CSM en disable.... Ben çà marche pas   Je boot toujours comme dans les années 80

Pour le moment cette mise à jour de bios ne ma rien apporté, avez-vous une solution ? Merci


----------



## gradou (16 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Voilà, j'ai mis à jour mon bios en F5. J'ai perdu au passage le chargement de mes drivers Nvidia que j'ai résolu en mettant EmuVariableUefi-64.efi dans clover que j'ai trouvé à cette adresse : https://sourceforge.net/p/edp-osxla...s/clover/drivers64UEFI/EmuVariableUefi-64.efi.
> 
> ...



Pour les lignes de code : "verbose" est il coché dans Clover configurator ->boot-->arguments? Si oui : décoche le, sinon je ne sais pas alors !!

Les instructions de bios relatives à CSM et Windows WHQL ne sont utiles (c'est pour cela que je les ai utilisées en tout cas) que pour disposer d'une résolution correcte à l'affichage de Clover et de la pomme du boot...

En ce qui concerne la veille, j'ai une solution et tu la connais !!  Mais prudence, prudence !!


----------



## Yellocabbb (16 Février 2017)

Je peux t'envoyer un truc. Un bootlog pour que tu regardes?


----------



## Barijaona (17 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> La F5 n'a pas résolu mon problème de veille, dans clover configurator j'ai mis Darkwake=8, Darkwake=0, Darkwake=1



Il n'y a que l'écran qui reste noir ? Si tu actives le partage d'écran, tu peux prendre la main à partir d'un autre Mac ? (ou d'un PC avec VNC)

Comme le problème semble se manifester même après une courte veille, les paramètres darkwake ne sont sans doute pas en cause. Je suggère de regarder les paramètres cartes graphiques dans Clover et les réglages économie d'énergie dans le BIOS.


----------



## vmichael (17 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Pour les lignes de code : "verbose" est il coché dans Clover configurator ->boot-->arguments? Si oui : décoche le, sinon je ne sais pas alors !!
> 
> Les instructions de bios relatives à CSM et Windows WHQL ne sont utiles (c'est pour cela que je les ai utilisées en tout cas) que pour disposer d'une résolution correcte à l'affichage de Clover et de la pomme du boot...
> 
> En ce qui concerne la veille, j'ai une solution et tu la connais !!  Mais prudence, prudence !!



Merci @gradou décocher "verbose" fonctionne, j'ai maintenant un boot qui est proche de l'OSX original 
Concernant la veille, je ne veux pas prendre de risque avec la F20, je souhaite encore chercher avec la F5.

@Barijaona voici mon réglage de veille dans les paramètre systeme :





Avec ce réglage je peux sortir de l'écran noir, mais si je change le réglage de  "Ordinateur en veille après" imaginons à 30 mm, l'écran ne se réactive plus. Dans tous les cas l'ordinateur ne se met pas en veille totalement, les disques, ventilateurs et la carte mère reste en marche. 

En faisant d'autres teste de réglages mais je ne sais plus comment, j'ai bien eu une mise en veille des disques, ventilateurs et la carte mère (les leds s'éteignent également), suivant d'une sortie de veille tout de suite après....

Peux-tu me dire ou je peux faire d'autre réglage dans clover et éventuellement de le bios SVP ?


----------



## gradou (17 Février 2017)

Pour info j'ai ouvert un sujet :
Hackintosh Skylake (Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 5) et problèmes de veille-réveil
ici :

https://forums.macg.co/threads/hack...ming-5-et-problemes-de-veille-reveil.1290010/

où l'on peut s'en donner à coeur joie sur l'affaire !!

PS : euh, pourquoi il est vert, le fond de ce message ?


----------



## nicolasf (17 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> PS : euh, pourquoi il est vert, le fond de ce message ?



Il avait été marqué comme meilleure réponse, je ne sais pas pourquoi…


----------



## polyzargone (17 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Il gère l'interface avec la gestion native Intel de l'économie d'énergie.



Je viens de faire un nouveau test sur ma config desktop Haswell et cette fois, je n'ai pas besoin de la SSDT générée par ssdtPRGen.sh. Les 3 kexts sont bien chargés.


```
MacPro:~ polyzargone$ kextstat | grep -i applelpc
   95    0 0xffffff7f827bc000 0x3000     0x3000     com.apple.driver.AppleLPC (3.1) F51595F0-F9B1-3B85-A1C3-F984DAD4107E <93 12 5 4 3>
MacPro:~ polyzargone$ kextstat | grep -i acpiplatform
   13    1 0xffffff7f82e5c000 0x60000    0x60000    com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform (5.0) 867C81BE-EA01-3A65-89F4-06D78E6514CA <12 11 7 6 5 4 3 1>
MacPro:~ polyzargone$ kextstat | grep -i x86PlatformShim
  133    1 0xffffff7f81e37000 0x7000     0x7000     com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim (1.0.0) B1D28523-ABFF-37CB-8AE9-5EFA58B86DBB <94 93 88 7 4 3>
```



Barijaona a dit:


> Sans lui, il y a certaines fonctionnalités du tableau de bord Économies d'Énergie qui n'apparaissent pas. De même, sous le terminal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah… Je croyais que c'était le choix du SMBios qui jouait sur ça. En tout cas, je n'ai constaté aucune différence de ce côté sur mon laptop sans la SSDT.


----------



## vmichael (17 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Pour info j'ai ouvert un sujet :
> Hackintosh Skylake (Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 5) et problèmes de veille-réveil
> ici :
> 
> ...



Hé bien c'est une très bonne idée, peut-être que je vais trouver une solution à ce problème, merci


----------



## Barijaona (18 Février 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Je viens de faire un nouveau test sur ma config desktop Haswell et cette fois, je n'ai pas besoin de la SSDT générée par ssdtPRGen.sh. Les 3 kexts sont bien chargés.


Est-ce que 
	
	



```
pmset -g cap
```
 affiche entre autres standby et powernap ?


----------



## polyzargone (19 Février 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Est-ce que
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui :


```
MacPro:~ polyzargone$ pmset -g cap
Capabilities for AC Power:
 displaysleep
 disksleep
 sleep
 autorestart
 standby
 standbydelay
 powernap
 ttyskeepawake
 hibernatemode
 hibernatefile
 autopoweroff
 autopoweroffdelay
```

Pour être complet, j'ai fait les tests suivants :

*Boot sans SSDT, sans Generate PStates/CStates : *

com.apple.driver.AppleLPC
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform

*Boot sans SSDT, avec Generate PStates/CStates : 
*
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin

Résultats pmset -g cap ci-dessus

*Boot avec SSDT, sans Generate PStates/CStates :
*
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim
com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin

Résultats pmset -g cap identiques


----------



## vmichael (19 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
Question qui vous semblera peut-être bête, dans clover configurator > kernel and Kext Patch il y a des kexts qui sont cochés "disable". Cela veut bien dire qu'ils ne sont pas chargés et je peux donc les supprimer ?






Je charge mon système à partir d'un SSD. Faut-il que j'utilise un kexts qui active la gestion du trim ? Si oui faut-il utiliser celui qui est dans la liste des patches de clover configurator ou utilisé celui-ci "DummyTrim.kext" .

Merci


----------



## gradou (19 Février 2017)

vmichael a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Question qui vous semblera peut-être bête, dans clover configurator > kernel and Kext Patch il y a des kexts qui sont cochés "disable". Cela veut bien dire qu'ils ne sont pas chargés et je peux donc les supprimer ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ceux qui sont cochés ne chargent pas.
Pour le trim voir ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/trim-enabler-sous-os-x-sierra.1286423/ sous Sierra le trim est géré nativement y compris pour les SSD tiers internes (vérifie dans informations système s'il est activé ou non pour ton (tes) disque(s) SSD.)


----------



## vmichael (19 Février 2017)

Merci gradou, je vais faire le ménage 

Le trim n'est pas géré sur mon hackintosh, pourtant je suis sur sierra.




Je vais essayais celui qui se trouve dans clover configurator, on verra bien.


----------



## vmichael (19 Février 2017)

C'est bon, le trim est pris en charge en activant celui proposé dans clover configurator.


----------



## gradou (19 Février 2017)

Oui, tu peux aussi faire ça dans kernel and Kext patches :
Name : IOAHCIBlockStorage
Find : 004150504C452053534400
Replace : 0000000000000000000000
Comment : TRIM Enabler

Mais là du coup je ne comprends plus pourquoi dans mes différentes config je n'ai pas besoin de faire quoi que ce soit pour que le trim soit actif si ce n'est que cela vient de Sierra


----------



## Barijaona (20 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la veille, j'ai une solution et tu la connais !!  Mais prudence, prudence !!



Je ne sais pas si c'est la solution au problème de @vmichael, mais j'ai commis un petit tutoriel par rapport à ce conseil de prudence.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Février 2017)

Le projet NUC avance ! J'ai perdu bêtement du temps hier avec un câble, mais c'est en bonne voie. L'installation de macOS Sierra est en cours et après cela, il suffit (en théorie) d'utiliser des scripts prêts à l'emploi.


----------



## gradou (22 Février 2017)

Bon ben, nous on est prêt à lire tout ça !!!


----------



## nicolasf (22 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Bon ben, nous on est prêt à lire tout ça !!!



Hé hé, j'imagine bien, mais il y a encore du boulot après pour rédiger tout ça. Et je vais tenter de faire une vidéo à peu près exhaustive.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Février 2017)

C'est ça de prendre trop d'assurance… je pense que je suis allé trop vite dans la post-installation, résultat impossible de redémarrer.

J'ai passé un bon moment à essayer de comprendre pourquoi et corriger, mais de guerre lasse, j'ai formaté le SSD et je recommence une installation. 

Décidément, ce NUC est un projet beaucoup plus long que je ne l'imaginais !


----------



## Karamazow (22 Février 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Le projet NUC avance !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 113394



Génial ! En plus avec un bel Apple Cinema Display ça va avoir de la gueule !


----------



## gradou (23 Février 2017)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Il y a eu un post sur TonyMac où chacun pouvait poster la perf de son support de stockage lecture/écriture. Du coup j'ai eu envi de passer à du ssd sata m2 NVMe avec le 960 evo de Ssung.


J'ai aussi installé un NVME Samsung. Tu as utilisé quelle méthode pour que le Hack reconnaisse le disque ? Les innombrables patchs "IONVMeFamily" ou un Kext particulier ? J'ai mis les patchs, ça fonctionne bien mais peut être y a t'il mieux...


----------



## gradou (23 Février 2017)

En fait j'ai aussi fabriqué un Kext qui évite les patchs, mais je n'ai pas réussi à le rendre compatible avec le Kext Apple pour qu'ils cohabitent sans planter...


----------



## nicolasf (24 Février 2017)

Ah ça marche le NVME avec un hackintosh ? J'en étais resté à l'idée que non.


----------



## gradou (24 Février 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Ah ça marche le NVME avec un hackintosh ? J'en étais resté à l'idée que non.


Oui !! :







Même qu'il boot !!


----------



## ninkasi67 (24 Février 2017)

top !


----------



## nicolasf (24 Février 2017)

Cool, intéressant ça ! Maintenant, y a plus qu'à attendre que les prix baissent…


----------



## gradou (24 Février 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Cool, intéressant ça ! Maintenant, y a plus qu'à attendre que les prix baissent…


148€ le Samsung 960 250GO...
Et puis si ça peut aider :


----------



## nicolasf (24 Février 2017)

Oula, il faut Windows… :-o

Merci sinon ! C'est vrai que les prix ont baissé sur ces capacités, mais tant qu'à faire, j'aimerais avoir tout sur un seul SSD. Cela dit, ça se tient d'avoir le système et les apps sur le NVMe et les autres données ailleurs.


----------



## ninkasi67 (24 Février 2017)

gradou a dit:


> 148€ le Samsung 960 250GO...
> Et puis si ça peut aider :
> Voir la pièce jointe 113436


 tu as un lien sur un site marchand …pour ce prix !


----------



## gradou (24 Février 2017)

@nicolasf : "Oula, faut windows..." : c'est mon expérience, mais peut être certains ont ils pu s'en dispenser...(par exemple en commençant par créer le kext sur le disque actuellement utilisé de façon à faire reconnaitre le NVME au boot suivant).

Pour ma part je n'étais pas certain de mon coup, j'ai donc voulu assurer en commençant par un formatage NTFS avec windows pour ne pas tout perdre !!... 

Et puis il faut Windows une seule fois !!!! Doit bien y'en avoir un pôv malheureux que traine par chez vous...

@ninkasi67 : 1) https://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ssd+nvme+samsung+960+evo+250go&rh=i:aps,k:ssd+nvme+samsung+960+evo+250go

2)https://www.grosbill.com/4-smanos_n...go_format_m_2-691362-informatique-_disque_dur

PS : je réitère une demande déjà formulée ici que le délai pour éditer un message soit singulièrement allongé; dans nos affaires hackintoshiennes il n'est pas rare d'avoir à modifier plusieurs fois une affirmation ou un point de vue, une expérience, et ce même après quelques heures...


----------



## polyzargone (27 Février 2017)

Petite info importante pour ceux qui veulent utiliser AppleALC.kext ou qui voudraient le mettre à jour :

Il faut désormais utiliser Lilu.kext *en plus* d'AppleALC.kext (à mettre dans l'EFI/CLOVER.kexts/Other) sinon ça ne fonctionne pas !



gradou a dit:


> PS : je réitère une demande déjà formulée ici que le délai pour éditer un message soit singulièrement allongé; dans nos affaires hackintoshiennes il n'est pas rare d'avoir à modifier plusieurs fois une affirmation ou un point de vue, une expérience, et ce même après quelques heures...



+1  !


----------



## nicolasf (1 Mars 2017)

Le projet NUCkintosh touche à sa fin. L'article sera publié ce soir ou demain en fonction de l'actualité…







D'ici là, je peux dire que les fonctions de base n'ont posé aucun problème. Mais il y a pas mal d'incompatibilités matérielles, à commencer par le Wi-Fi et le Bluetooth. Pour moi, c'est rédhibitoire, mais cela reste une solution intéressante pour ceux qui veulent un hackintosh compact et pas trop complexe à mettre en place.

J'ai été surpris sur un point : côté perfs, il fait mieux que les Mac mini de 2014 alors même qu'il est moins bien sur le papier. Le tout en coûtant moins cher et en étant nettement plus petit.


----------



## Karamazow (1 Mars 2017)

Merci Nicolas, je suis impatient de lire ton article ! 
Pour le Wifi et le Bluetooth, nécessaires pour les fonctions de continuité, y a-t-il une solution avec des modules externes ?


----------



## nicolasf (1 Mars 2017)

Karamazow a dit:


> Merci Nicolas, je suis impatient de lire ton article !
> Pour le Wifi et le Bluetooth, nécessaires pour les fonctions de continuité, y a-t-il une solution avec des modules externes ?



Je crois pas. En tout cas, j'ai trouvé aucune solution simple en USB et mes essais jusque-là se sont soldés par de gros échecs. Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur…


----------



## gradou (1 Mars 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Mais il y a pas mal d'incompatibilités matérielles, à commencer par le Wi-Fi et le Bluetooth. Pour moi, c'est rédhibitoire, mais cela reste une solution intéressante pour ceux qui veulent un hackintosh compact et pas trop complexe à mettre en place.


As tu essayé ce Kext : https://github.com/ammulder/AppleIntelWiFiMVM/releases/tag/0.1.1d2 il parait qu'il serait compatible avec Intel® Wireless 8260 (voir ici : https://github.com/ammulder/AppleIntelWiFiMVM/) qui équipe ton NUC je crois ... ?


----------



## nicolasf (1 Mars 2017)

gradou a dit:


> As tu essayé ce Kext : https://github.com/ammulder/AppleIntelWiFiMVM/releases/tag/0.1.1d2 il parait qu'il serait compatible avec Intel® Wireless 8260 (voir ici : https://github.com/ammulder/AppleIntelWiFiMVM/) qui équipe ton NUC je crois ... ?



Non mais ils disent bien sur le projet que ce n'est pas un pilote fonctionnel pour le moment. Et ça fait un an que ça n'a pas bougé.


----------



## Yellocabbb (1 Mars 2017)

Salut les bricoleurs

tout fonctionne enfin comme il se doit sur ma machine. j'ai passé la soirée a virer ce voodooHDA et a comprendre pourquoi rien ne fonctionnait après l'avoir viré. Pour les lourdingues comme moi qui ont succombé a la facilité (c'est vrai que ça fonctionne tout de suite) il faut savoir que ce machin installe un Kext qui désactive AppleHDA...

Donc tout est réellement ok. J'ai acheté un petit hub USB C pour voir si au moins le port fonctionnait et ça semble être le cas. Mes clés USB 3.0 fonctionnent a une vitesse correcte. 

iMessage
Continuity
Son (sur le jack derrière)
USB
Veille/Réveil

La seule bizarrerie encore présente est les petites pertes de connexions Ethernet. Le dernier Kext Atheros a bien amélioré la chose mais ça persiste. Absolument pas handicapant et à peine visible.

Sinon tout est d'une stabilité déconcertante. Perturbant. 


Pour fêter ça voici un petit GeekBench4 de ma config 


Et merci encore pour les coups de main!


----------



## vmichael (3 Mars 2017)

Salut @Yellocabbb,
Très heureux que tout fonctionne à merveille ! Comme tu le dis nos hackintoshs sont d'une stabilité déconcertante.
Hé oui, c'est perturbant  J'oublie totalement que ce n'est pas un réel Mac !
Quand j'y repense, monter un hack avec cette base matérielle est loin d'être insurmontable et installer OSX n'est plus réellement difficile avec les outils disponibles sur le web.
A mon avis, après installation de l'os et du driver de la carte graphique, nous avons une machine à plus de 97% fonctionnelle..
Les 3% restants peuvent être résolus en faisant des recherches sur le web et grâce l'ensemble des forums actifs comme celui-ci 
J'ai longtemps hésité, maintenant je peux dire que si vous hésitez également et que vous avez la possibilité d'investir dans ce type de configuration, alors ALLEZ-Y !!


----------



## Wootacon (3 Mars 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> La seule bizarrerie encore présente est les petites pertes de connexions Ethernet


@Yellocabbb Tu l'as détecté comment cette perte de connexion ? J'ai noté que j'avais des déconnexions les rares fois ou jouais et que ça avait du mal à reconnecter visiblement. C'est vraiment le pilote qui fait ça ? je ne pensais pas que ça venait de chez moi à vrai dire ^^' mais à côté de ça, c'est vrai qu'avant sur safari j'avais des pertes qui ne semblent plus être à l'ordre du jour.

Je vous rejoins sur la stabilité du hack, c'est vraiment bien ! je ne pensais pas arriver à avoir un système aussi bien huilé. =)


----------



## Yellocabbb (3 Mars 2017)

quand je lance Molotov.tv ou que je navigue sur internet la connexion se coupe. Molotov se coupe (ou pixelise a mort) ou le navigateur m'affiche un message d'erreur. au même moment j'ai remarqué a force qu'un truc se passait entre l'icone du Wifi et de Nvidia dans la barre des menus. Je pensais être le seul mais j'ai trouvé ça récemment.


----------



## Wootacon (3 Mars 2017)

Okay, je vais essayer de trouver une app pour enregistrer les courbes pour les connexions réseaux histoire de voir ce que ça donne et de pouvoir analyser quelque chose.
Le pire c'est que le hack est connecté en RJ45 en priorité suivi du Wi-Fi lui aussi connecté. Je n'ai rien vu au niveau de l'icône pour ma part (en même temps je n'y fais jamais attention).

Ah oui en effet, y'a plusieurs retour sur ces déconnexions avec la v2.2.1.


----------



## Yellocabbb (3 Mars 2017)

C'est lié a la 170MX on dirait bien.


----------



## Wootacon (3 Mars 2017)

Pas forcément selon moi (après y'a pas des masses de retour non plus...). Mais je pense que les possesseurs de GA-Z170X-G5 utilisent le pilote intel pour i219-V et pas le Atheros Killer E2200/E2201/E2400.

Du coup ça viendrai du kext, je suis en train de regarder si je trouve des solutions alternatives...faudra que j'essaye d'anciennes versions pour voir.

J'ai trouvé ce sujet si ça t'intéresse.


----------



## Wootacon (4 Mars 2017)

@Yellocabbb, après quelques tests AtherosE2200Ethernet.kext *v2.0.0* semble stable. Je n'ai plus de déconnexions à priori


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2017)

Je viens de mettre a jour ma configuration de Clover qui datait de mai (je crois) l'année dernière.

- Utilisation de AppleHDA natif + AppleALC (+ Lilu) au lieu d'un patch de AppleHDA
- Mise a jour de FakeSMC (qui a maintenant plein de kext compagnons)
- Remplacement de AppleIntelE1000e par IntelMausiEthernet
  - j'ai enfin l'ethernet en sortie de veille
- configuration des ports USB depuis un kext dans Clover plutôt que USBInjectAll
- nettoyage de quelques kext (placés par multibeast) qui ne servaient a rien

Bon, maintenant il me reste les choses suivantes :
- power management (mais j'ai deja le C3 + AppleACPIPlatform + le changement de fréquence)
- le son au retour de veille
- iMessage

Et peut être mettre a jour le BIOS pour avoir les ventilateurs CM coupés par défaut

Contrairement a vous, j'ai un Z170X-UD5 TH, mais franchement... ca se ressemble pas mal 

Vous avez quoi comme réglage pour la ventilation (j'ai une Define R5, mais les ouvertures / fixations sont a peut près identiques) ?


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2017)

Vous avez aussi ce problème d'avoir la liste de "boot options" qui s'allonge avec les démarrages ?
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/to...0x-ud5-after-installation-of-elcapitan-10111/
https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...boot-entries-prevent-further-problems.175274/
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=402162

Ca ressemble à un problème avec le double boot avec Windows.
A priori il faudrait bouger le gootmgfw.efi de la partition EFI du disque Windows vers la partition Clover du disque Mac OS

Y'en a qui ont essayé ?


----------



## Wootacon (7 Mars 2017)

Y'a des solutions pour ça en fouillant un peu, mais pour moi la mise à jour du BIOS de la CM Gigabyte en F20 a réglé le soucis. C'est sans aucun doute la solution la plus simple


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2017)

Wootacon a dit:


> Y'a des solutions pour ça en fouillant un peu, mais pour moi la mise à jour du BIOS de la CM Gigabyte en F20 a réglé le soucis. C'est sans aucun doute la solution la plus simple


Vu les problemes qui peuvent apparaitre avec le F20 et la procedure plus longue pour remettre le F5, je preferait corriger ce probleme directement sur le F5 !

J'ai utilise EasyUEFI pour enlever les elements redondants, mais comme ca revient deja...


----------



## Wootacon (7 Mars 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Vu les problemes qui peuvent apparaitre avec le F20...


Quels genres de problèmes ?


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2017)

Wootacon a dit:


> Quels genres de problèmes ?


De ce que j'ai lu (rapidement), pas mal de systèmes qui ne redémarrent pas, ou pas correctement. Et pour l'overclock, certains rapportent que les voltages augmentent pour obtenir la même fréquence.
Pour certains, ils sont revenus en F5.

Comme le dit @Barijaona, si ce n'est pas cassé, pas besoin de modifier.

Par contre, pour mon problème d'entrée fantôme :


> I have a Gigabyte "GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5" and I can confirmed after renaming the "BOOT" folder, I renamed it "LAUNCHER" and removing the extra boot option entries adding a manual boot entry using "EasyUEFI" pointing it to "\EFI\LAUNCHER\BOOTX64.efi", I am no longer getting multiple boot option entries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/to...t-entries-prevent-further-problems/?p=2234836

En gros, juste changer le nom du dossier BOOT dans le dossier EFI par… autre chose.

Il faut dire qu'un bon verre de Porto m'a aidé à avoir les idées claires


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2017)

J'ai de nouveau tenté ma chance pour le power management... mais de nouveau kexts meme en plaçant le ssdt.aml
Comme dit plus haut, j'ai deja le HWP qui fonctionne, donc ca me suffit

Pour l'audio en sortie de veille, j'ai demandé a ne jamais se mettre en veille. Ca me paraît suffisant.


----------



## nicolasf (8 Mars 2017)

Première « panne » matérielle aujourd'hui sur le hackintosh ! 

Pendant l'utilisation, j'ai eu une sorte de kernel panic (freeze de l'interface et redémarrage forcé). L'ordinateur redémarre normalement, mais impossible d'utiliser le clavier ou la souris sur l'écran de login de macOS. Plus étonnant, les boutons de démarrage de l'ordinateur ne répondent plus.

Je force un redémarrage avec la prise électrique, mais l'écran reste noir cette fois. Au bout de quelques secondes, il s'éteint et se rallume et c'est un cycle en boucle. J'ouvre donc la plaque et je vois un code erreur sur la carte-mère qui correspond à la mémoire vive (51 dans mon cas).

J'ai donc tout débranché, posé l'ordinateur sur le bureau et testé un démarrage avec une seule barrette. Cela fonctionne avec chaque barrette individuellement, je tente avec les deux et tout fonctionne normalement. Du coup, je ne sais pas ce qui c'est passé exactement, je suspecte une barrette qui est légèrement sortie de son emplacement, mais…

Pour le moment, tout fonctionne à nouveau parfaitement. J'espère que ce n'est pas un prélude à une panne matérielle plus grosse.

Sur ce, je retourne à mon article en cours (qui évoque encore les hackintosh !).


----------



## Karamazow (8 Mars 2017)

Merci pour ce feed-back des conditions réelles d'utilisation Nicolas !


----------



## Wootacon (9 Mars 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Pour l'audio en sortie de veille, j'ai demandé a ne jamais se mettre en veille. Ca me paraît suffisant.



@flotow Si tu as besoin, utilise CodecCommander.kext à injecter à l'aide de kextBeast/kextWizard. Chez moi je n'ai plus de probleme de son en sortie de veille depuis 
J'ai donné les éléments dans le sujet "problème de veille/réveille" il me semble.

@nicolasf ah mince ! Faut surtout voir si ça se reproduit, sinon je ne pense pas que cela soit très grave. Mauvais emboitement sans doute, c'est un peu capricieux parfois, vérifie que tout est bien emboité entre l'alim et la CM et remboite toute les cartes PCIe, sait-on jamais.

Rien à signaler côté matériel pour ma part.
J'ai 4x4Go crucial reconnu, et ça roule.


----------



## nicolasf (9 Mars 2017)

Je suis pas vraiment inquiet non plus, RAS depuis l'incident…


----------



## Karamazow (9 Mars 2017)

Vous savez quoi ? Si la rame était soudée, ça ne serait pas arrivé [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] (joke inside)


----------



## daffyb (9 Mars 2017)

Karamazow a dit:


> Vous savez quoi ? Si la rame était soudée, ça ne serait pas arrivé [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] (joke inside)


c'est pas faux !


----------



## daffyb (9 Mars 2017)

Sans vouloir polémiquer, et après avoir lu tous ces échanges et divers sujet sur le Hackintosh, et tout en étant tenté par cette expérience j'en retiens un point :
On a toujours vanté le Mac parce que ça marchait sans se poser de questions, un point c'est tout. Et cela est tout à fait vrai. _Grace _au Hackintosh cette philosophie est complètement mise à mal et je trouve qu'on perd un des gros avantage du Mac, sa simplicité et son efficacité.

Finalement, avoir un Hackintosh, c'est craindre pour les mises à jours, galérer avec les kext, avoir des soucis de veille, WiFi, Bluetooth, USB, etc.
Autant installer Windows, au moins c'est plus sûr !  , supporté et performant.


----------



## nicolasf (10 Mars 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Autant installer Windows, au moins c'est plus sûr !



Mais quel enfer au quotidien ! Je préfèrerais encore me reconvertir en plombier.




PS : au sujet du hackintosh qui fonctionne parfaitement, je n'ai plus de Wi-Fi depuis hier. C'est très étrange, la carte est parfaitement reconnue et le Mac pense même que Continuité fonctionne (il essaie de se débloquer avec la montre, par exemple), mais ça ne marche pas. Impossible d'activer le Wi-Fi, même avec des redémarrages…

Je n'ai pas le temps d'aller plus loin pour le moment dans mes recherches et je n'en ai pas un besoin vital, mais voilà, y a un bug.


----------



## Barijaona (11 Mars 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Sans vouloir polémiquer, et après avoir lu tous ces échanges et divers sujet sur le Hackintosh, et tout en étant tenté par cette expérience j'en retiens un point :
> On a toujours vanté le Mac parce que ça marchait sans se poser de questions, un point c'est tout. Et cela est tout à fait vrai. _Grace _au Hackintosh cette philosophie est complètement mise à mal et je trouve qu'on perd un des gros avantage du Mac, sa simplicité et son efficacité.



Tout comme @nicolasf, je ne me vois pas du tout utiliser Windows !
Si je devais tenter une comparaison, ce serait avec l'expérience de vivre avec une distribution Linux. On peut installer un Linux de manière tout à fait standard, sans dévier des standards, mais il peut arriver un moment où on a envie de personnaliser un peu, de tester les toutes dernières capacités d'un matériel dernier cri… Si on est passé par ce genre d'expérience, celle de monter un hackintosh n'est pas si différente et guère plus difficile.

Si on choisit très bien son matériel, et notamment si on évite la tentation de prendre les composants les plus récents, les difficultés du hack s'estompent largement. Avec le recul, je me dis que j'aurais mieux fait de prendre comme carte graphique une carte Nvidia à architecture Kepler, par exemple une GT730 à refroidissement passif. Cela m'aurait considérablement facilité la vie (on peut se contenter des drivers Apple !) et n'aurait sans doute pas réellement handicapé les performances d'un point de vue pratique.

Mais bon, le vin est tiré et il faut le boire. J'ai un peu fait évoluer mes réglages et suis arrivé à la version 1.1. La principale différence est la découverte d'un kext pour résoudre le problème d'écran noir provoqué par la GTX960 avec le SMBIOS iMac17,1.


----------



## Babyfasty (11 Mars 2017)

gradou a dit:


> J'ai aussi installé un NVME Samsung. Tu as utilisé quelle méthode pour que le Hack reconnaisse le disque ? Les innombrables patchs "IONVMeFamily" ou un Kext particulier ? J'ai mis les patchs, ça fonctionne bien mais peut être y a t'il mieux...



Salut Gradou, dsl pour la réponse tardive (je ne reçois pas toujours les notifications par mail) en vrai j'ai ajouté le patch de pikealpha. N'oublie pas que ma carte mère est la GA-Z170N Gaming 5 (ITX). Celui-ci fonctionne sans problème majeur, mais il faut noter 3 choses:

Quand je boot avec mon NVME je dois attendre au moins 5 min après le boot avant de l'éteindre sinon celui-ci bug à l'extinction. L'écran devient noir, et le hack ne s'éteint qu'au bout de 10 min par extinction forcée.
Ayant une carte mère mini-ITX, le SSD NVME se place à l'arrière de la carte, or aucune ventilation ne passe et à l'usage la chaleur se dissémine sur l'ensemble de la carte. Ce n’est pas ouf.. Au niveau des capteurs de températures, la carte mère affiche 45° et le CPU 35° (i5 6600) alors qu'avant sur tout SSD j'avais 10° en moins sur les deux indicateurs. Auj je ne regrette rien, mais j'aimerais monter un autre hack pour la maison et la position du connecteur du SSD m2 est pour moi un gros sujet (même si dans le monde hackintosh ce type de stockage n'est qu'une niche). Je partirais sur du ATX (voir m-ATX).
Au final, je ne pense pas que ce type de stockage est justifié. Les seuls cas où je l'ai utilisé de manière optimale sont lorsque je duplique un dossier assez lourd. En effet, lors de transferts avec un support étranger, on est tout de suite bridé soit par les performances de la connectique, soit par celles du support étranger. En bref, pour mon usage, c'est de dire "oui j'ai la plus grosse". J'avais commencé mon hack sur un SSD entré de gamme (sandisk 1To) et j'ai observé quelques lags, ralentissement après 2 mois d'utilisation. Je pensais que c'était logiciel, mais au final ce NVME de samsung m'a fait comprendre qu'il y a un juste milieu. Je conseillerais simplement un bon SSD.
Sinon Nicolas j'ai pris la même carte graphique que toi et j'ai noté que quelquefois j'ai mon image d'écran qui grisaille. Cela peut arrivé 2-3 fois par semaine et ça ne dure qu'une fraction de sec. Rien de grave, mais c'est assez gênant, j'espère que cela ne va pas s'empirer avec le temps.


----------



## polyzargone (11 Mars 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> La principale différence est la découverte d'un kext pour résoudre le problème d'écran noir provoqué par la GTX960 avec le SMBIOS iMac17,1.



Tu confirmes qu'il fonctionne bien ? J'en avais parlé ici mais personne n'a daigné tester  !

D'ailleurs, faut-il installer également Lilu.kext et/ou Shiki.kext en plus ou il se suffit à lui même (j'ai cru comprendre que oui) ?

En tout cas, c'est une excellente nouvelle ça !


----------



## polyzargone (11 Mars 2017)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Salut Gradou, dsl pour la réponse tardive (je ne reçois pas toujours les notifications par mail)



Idem. C'est aléatoire et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution ni de cause à ce problème vraiment gênant…


----------



## Barijaona (11 Mars 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Tu confirmes qu'il fonctionne bien ? (...)
> 
> D'ailleurs, faut-il installer également Lilu.kext et/ou Shiki.kext en plus ou il se suffit à lui même (j'ai cru comprendre que oui) ?



À partir du moment que je dis que je l'ai inclus dans mon installation, je crois que ça laisse clairement entendre que mes tests ont été concluants … Bon, il faut se laisser un peu de temps pour s'assurer que rien d'autre n'a été perturbé (laisse moi un peu de temps notamment pour tester les sorties de veilles profondes ), mais sans aucun doute, on a là une solution d'avenir.

Par contre, tu sembles faire un amalgame entre NvidiaGraphicsFixup, IntelGraphicsFixup, Shiki et AppleALC. Ces différents outils répondent à des problématiques différentes et n'ont pas grand chose en commun, si ce n'est de s'appuyer sur Lilu comme mécanisme de patch (autrement dits, d'être tous des plug-ins de Lilu).
Lilu est un mécanisme alternatif à Clover (et indépendant de celui-ci) pour permettre les patches à la volée des kexts mais aussi des programmes. Son intérêt principal semble être de ne pas nécessiter l'existence préalable d'un cache kernel pour pouvoir appliquer les patches, ce qui lui permet d'être actif même face à la partition Recovery HD ou face à un installateur macOS.


----------



## flotow (12 Mars 2017)

J'ai un truc qui vient de m'arriver deux fois en une semaine : l'ordinateur qui redémarre après un clic.
Le système saccade quelques secondes puis redémarre tout seul.
Pas de Panic a l'écran et pas de panic.log

Ca m'est arrivé :
- une fois dans le Finder en affichant le contenu d'un dossier (vide)
- une fois dans Little Snitch en sélectionnant des règles

Voici les deux dernières minutes du log, jusqu'au boot :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uxrdw8ho6796p5p/2minutes.log?dl=0

Encore plus étrange, au redémarrage, il est indiqué :
12/03/17 09:27:28,000 kernel[0]: Previous shutdown cause: 5
(5 = normal shutdown)

Vous avez eu ça vous aussi ?
Ca ne m'arrive que depuis que j'ai installé le kext pour mapper 15 ports USB !
Pendant 1 an, avec USBInjectAll, je n'ai jamais eu de problème !

Voici le Info.plist associé : https://www.dropbox.com/s/5fk2maljrdfzlpn/Info_USBKEXT_Z10XUDH5.plist?dl=0

Cela dit, je n'ai aucune indication que cela vient de l'USB ! Juste que c'est apparu récemment 

La première fois que c'est arrivé, j'avais déjà tout les kexts que j'ai maintenant :
AppleALC.kext
FakeSMC_ACPISensors.kext
FakeSMC_CPUSensors.kext
FakeSMC_GPUSensors.kext
FakeSMC_LPCSensors.kext
FakeSMC.kext
IntelMausiEthernet.kext
Lilu.kext
USBInjector_Z170_UD_H5.kext

Auparavant, j'avais (datant de ~ mai 2016)
AppleIntelE1000e.kext
FakeSMC.kext
USBInjectAll.kext
+ AppleHDA patché (donc pas dans Clover)

Je suppose (car je suis incapable de reproduire le problème en suivant un pas a pas !) que c'est un problème avec mon injecteur USB.
Je remettrai ce soir le USBInjectAll pour quelques semaines et voir ce qu'il se passe si je n'ai pas de pistes/crashs dans les prochains jours.

Et voici mon log du boot jusqu'a Login Window :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5p8w7l8vtrkv2i/boot_to_loginwindow.log?dl=0


----------



## nicolasf (14 Mars 2017)

Suite de mes péripéties : ce matin, impossible de démarrer le hackintosh. Le lancement de macOS est bloqué à différents points, je comprends pas ce qui se passe, jusqu'au moment où l'ordinateur ne démarre pas du tout.

J'ouvre le capot, je vois une erreur sur la carte-mère. Vérifications faites, c'est lié au PCI. Comme j'avais déjà des problèmes avec la carte depuis le premier incident (plus de Wi-Fi), j'ai immédiatement testé de la retirer.






Et là, miracle, tout fonctionne normalement. Je pense donc que la carte AirPort est coupable, peut-être une panne matérielle. Difficile à dire et je pourrais faire des essais supplémentaires, mais comme elle est sous garantie, j'ai fait jouer ce point et je renvoie la carte.

Malheureusement, ce modèle n'est pas en stock pour le moment sur Amazon, mais dès que ce sera le cas, je commanderai un autre exemplaire. En espérant cette fois que tous les problèmes seront réglés…


----------



## HDDD (16 Mars 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Première « panne » matérielle aujourd'hui sur le hackintosh !
> 
> Pendant l'utilisation, j'ai eu une sorte de kernel panic (freeze de l'interface et redémarrage forcé). L'ordinateur redémarre normalement, mais impossible d'utiliser le clavier ou la souris sur l'écran de login de macOS. Plus étonnant, les boutons de démarrage de l'ordinateur ne répondent plus.
> 
> ...



L'avantage du hackintosh est que si un composant est défectueux et qu'il n'est plus sous la garantie des 2 ans obligatoire, le coût de la "réparation" ou plus précisément de l'achat d'un nouveau composant de remplacement te coutera dans la majorité des cas une cinquantaine d'euros +/- et non pas 600€ comme chez Apple


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Sans vouloir polémiquer, et après avoir lu tous ces échanges et divers sujet sur le Hackintosh, et tout en étant tenté par cette expérience j'en retiens un point :
> On a toujours vanté le Mac parce que ça marchait sans se poser de questions, un point c'est tout. Et cela est tout à fait vrai. _Grace _au Hackintosh cette philosophie est complètement mise à mal et je trouve qu'on perd un des gros avantage du Mac, sa simplicité et son efficacité.
> 
> Finalement, avoir un Hackintosh, c'est craindre pour les mises à jours, galérer avec les kext, avoir des soucis de veille, WiFi, Bluetooth, USB, etc.
> Autant installer Windows, au moins c'est plus sûr !  , supporté et performant.


C'est assez bien vu. 
De mon côté, j'ai opté pour un petit PC insonore avec que du standard dedans (rien de folichon, rien d'exotique) et installé KUbuntu (j'ai aussi essayé eOS et Fedora) sans aucun problème, comme on installerait Windows, ou macOS sur un Mac.
Et je dois dire que je respire à nouveau d'être revenu à un système où j'ai plus de liberté de mouvement. Mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas de fil à la patte (hormis les applications de l'Omni Group) côté licences et logiciels.

Windows était installé par défaut mais il ne m'intéressait pas trop pour le moment (pour avoir iTunes, je serai sans doute obligé de l'avoir dans une VM).


----------



## HDDD (16 Mars 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Sans vouloir polémiquer, et après avoir lu tous ces échanges et divers sujet sur le Hackintosh, et tout en étant tenté par cette expérience j'en retiens un point :
> On a toujours vanté le Mac parce que ça marchait sans se poser de questions, un point c'est tout. Et cela est tout à fait vrai. _Grace _au Hackintosh cette philosophie est complètement mise à mal et je trouve qu'on perd un des gros avantage du Mac, sa simplicité et son efficacité.
> 
> Finalement, avoir un Hackintosh, c'est craindre pour les mises à jours, galérer avec les kext, avoir des soucis de veille, WiFi, Bluetooth, USB, etc.
> Autant installer Windows, au moins c'est plus sûr !  , supporté et performant.



Disons que pour certains, notamment moi, ces petits "désagréments" ne sont pas réellement dérageants étant un gros geek dans l'âme, mais aussi les énormes avantages que l'Hackintosh procure effacent allègrement tout ces petits défauts


----------



## Yellocabbb (16 Mars 2017)

Bonjour

j'espère que je ne vais heurter personne mais de toute évidence nous nous lançons dans le hack en connaissance de cause. Les longues soirées derrière nos claviers filaires (au début...) en espérant que "ça boot" sont  légion et nous adorons ça faut pas se mentir. Personne n'a dit que le Hack était accessible au commun des mortels. C'est une forme de challenge! Si nous voulions un ordinateur Apple sans pb nous saurions tous ou le commander.


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2017)

Certes. Mais je suppose que vous espérez _aussi_ pouvoir compter sur vos machines et faire autre chose que chercher des moyens de la démarrer avec succès.
Certains sont tentés par la perspective d'utiliser macOS à moindre frais.


----------



## Yellocabbb (16 Mars 2017)

Difficile de le conseiller pour une utilisation fiable. Chaque utilisateur d'un hackintosh sait (a mon avis) que tout peut flancher a tout moment. C'est le cas sur un bon nombre de machines officielles d'ailleurs mais sur un hack il faut bien avouer que ça a un côté normal. Sans cette ouverture d'esprit se lancer dans l'aventure risque de vous donner de l'urticaire. Mais on adore...


----------



## HDDD (16 Mars 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Certes. Mais je suppose que vous espérez _aussi_ pouvoir compter sur vos machines et faire autre chose que chercher des moyens de la démarrer avec succès.
> Certains sont tentés par la perspective d'utiliser macOS à moindre frais.



3 jours de galère au début, après tout tourne comme un vrai Mac (voir mieux). Perso je trouve ça worth


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2017)

Je dirais plutôt que ça vaut le coup. Mais je suis un peu vieux jeu (_old school_, quoi...)


----------



## nicolasf (17 Mars 2017)

Pour continuer mes (mes)aventures avec la carte AirPort, j'ai commandé ce modèle de Fenvi qui était censé être parfaitement compatible avec macOS.

Malheureusement, ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas. Le Wi-Fi fonctionne parfaitement, en revanche je n'ai pas de Bluetooth. Après vérifications, la carte Broadcom à l'intérieur n'est pas tout à fait le modèle attendu par le système d'Apple. Et l'identifiant fournisseur n'est pas le bon : 






J'ai essayé rapidement quelques suggestions, notamment les kexts de RehabMan, mais jusque-là, ça n'a rien donné. Si quelqu'un a une suggestion, je suis preneur…

À défaut, je pense renvoyer ce modèle et reprendre celui que j'avais avant. Le seul problème, c'est qu'il n'est pas en stock chez Amazon depuis quelques jours.

Du coup, pour le moment, je suis toujours sans Continuité. Et c'est pénible.


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2017)

D'un autre côté, un bidule USB bloutouff compatible, ça ne coûte pas bien cher.


----------



## Yellocabbb (17 Mars 2017)

Ma carte Broadcom Airport d'Aliexpress fonctionne à merveille pour le moment. Bon elle est montée sur une carte comme la tienne (mais sans le module Wifi Bluetooth) et j'ai du trouver des câbles d'antennes... mais ça marche très bien


----------



## Babyfasty (19 Mars 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Pour continuer mes (mes)aventures avec la carte AirPort, j'ai commandé ce modèle de Fenvi qui était censé être parfaitement compatible avec macOS.
> 
> Malheureusement, ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas. Le Wi-Fi fonctionne parfaitement, en revanche je n'ai pas de Bluetooth. Après vérifications, la carte Broadcom à l'intérieur n'est pas tout à fait le modèle attendu par le système d'Apple. Et l'identifiant fournisseur n'est pas le bon :
> 
> ...


Pourquoi n'es-tu pas parti sur le modèle poussé par TonyMac? http://amzn.eu/d1qkdjc

Merci


----------



## thunder72fr (19 Mars 2017)

J'ai acheté ce qui suit:

https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00MBP25UK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
C'est une carte identique à celles montées dans les Macbooks.

Cette carte fonctionne nativement sous Sierra.
- Airport
- Handoff / Continuity / Universal copy
- Auto-unlock avec Apple Watch
- Wifi AC ainsi que le Bluetooth. Du vrai plug&play!!!!

Mettre la carte dans l'emplacement PCI-Express 1x (pour la reconnaissance sous Os X).

Ne pas oublier de brancher le connecteur usb

Pour la reconnaissance sous Windows 10 du Bluetooth, faut une installation manuelle à partir des drivers bootcamp.

Et j'avais cela avant en wifi n seulement:

https://www.amazon.fr/TP-Link-TL-WD...07GMPZ0A/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8

(Rangé dans un tiroir depuis)


----------



## nicolasf (19 Mars 2017)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Pourquoi n'es-tu pas parti sur le modèle poussé par TonyMac? http://amzn.eu/d1qkdjc
> 
> Merci



Je ne comprends pas leur conseil. Déjà, c’est du Wi-Fi seulement et du Wi-Fi n. Ensuite, ce n’est pas un modèle compatible nativement, donc quel intérêt ?


----------



## nicolasf (19 Mars 2017)

thunder72fr a dit:


> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00MBP25UK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> C'est une carte identique à celles montées dans les Macbooks.



Mais oui ! C’est celle-ci que j’avais et qui marchais très bien jusqu’au jour où elle a foutu un bazar pas possible dans tout le système.

Le problème, c’est qu’Amazon ne l’a plus en stock. J’ai essayé un autre modèle, comme je l’expliquais, mais ce n’est pas aussi bien. J’espère que les stocks seront rapidement de retour…


----------



## thunder72fr (19 Mars 2017)

Cadeau:

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/like/401063077982?vectorid=229480&lgeo=1&item=401063077982&rmvSB=true


----------



## Yellocabbb (19 Mars 2017)

Franchement mon bidouillage expliqué dans un précédent post revient moins cher. Carte 23€. Module 12. Si t'es lyonnais j'ai meme des câbles d'antenne d'avance (il faut les changer)

Edit pour le prix il a changé.

La


----------



## nicolasf (19 Mars 2017)

thunder72fr a dit:


> Cadeau:
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/like/401063077982?vectorid=229480&lgeo=1&item=401063077982&rmvSB=true



On préfère rester sur Amazon, c’est plus simple ainsi. Mais merci. 



Yellocabbb a dit:


> Franchement mon bidouillage expliqué dans un précédent post revient moins cher. Carte 23€. Module 12. Si t'es lyonnais j'ai meme des câbles d'antenne d'avance (il faut les changer)
> 
> Edit pour le prix il a changé.
> 
> La



Pourquoi pas en dernier recours, mais j’ai bon espoir que le modèle revienne en stock un jour ou l’autre.


----------



## thunder72fr (19 Mars 2017)

Plus simple? une bonne partie des éléments de mes Mac Pros viennent d'Ebay...


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2017)

thunder72fr a dit:


> Plus simple? une bonne partie des éléments de mes Mac Pros viennent d'Ebay...


Oui, dans la mesure ou avec Amazon si problème il y a, on peut faire un retour pour échange, une panne et éventuellement demander un remboursement.


----------



## Babyfasty (21 Mars 2017)

RAS


----------



## Babyfasty (21 Mars 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> On préfère rester sur Amazon, c’est plus simple ainsi. Mais merci.
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi pas en dernier recours, mais j’ai bon espoir que le modèle revienne en stock un jour ou l’autre.


Il y a un en stock à 52,82€ pourquoi tu ne le prends pas? (merci pour ta précédente réponse)


----------



## nicolasf (22 Mars 2017)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Il y a un en stock à 52,82€ pourquoi tu ne le prends pas?



C'est un vendeur tiers, pas Amazon. Ce serait comme commander sur eBay, aucune option de retour facile en cas de problème.


----------



## edenpulse (27 Mars 2017)

@nicolasf je te conseille de regarder du coté de http://www.osxwifi.com


----------



## nicolasf (27 Mars 2017)

On connaît, on a utilisé ce site pour un iMac trop ancien pour l'Auto-Unlock. Expérience pas top néanmoins, avec un matériel défectueux à la réception et un contact très difficile avec eux.

J'ai trouvé la solution pour l'autre carte AirPort pas exactement compatible, néanmoins.


----------



## Yellocabbb (27 Mars 2017)

Wootacon a dit:


> @Yellocabbb, après quelques tests AtherosE2200Ethernet.kext *v2.0.0* semble stable. Je n'ai plus de déconnexions à priori



Bonsoir à tous

j'ai finalement envoyé un message sur insanelyMac à Meize qui est a l'origine du développement du kext. Elle m'a simplement demandé de choisir dans les paramètres réseau de la connexion Ethernet (et dans l'onglet matériel "Manuellement)" une méthode sans EEE.

Ca fonctionne parfaitement... 

Voila pour ce retour au cas ou...

Donc maintenant tout fonctionne parfaitement!

@+


----------



## johnios (1 Avril 2017)

La mise à jour de sierra 10.12.3 à la version 10.12.4 s'est faite avec de la casse au niveau de la luminosité de l'écran, qui ne fonctionne plus comme les versions précédentes.
Du coup j'ai du refaire les DSDT et SSDT à partir de zero et supprimer les kext de brightness obsolète.


----------



## polyzargone (1 Avril 2017)

johnios a dit:


> La mise à jour de sierra 10.12.3 à la version 10.12.4 s'est faite avec de la casse au niveau de la luminosité de l'écran, qui ne fonctionne plus comme les versions précédentes.



Pas de changements chez moi et rien à faire de particulier. Qu'est-ce que tu as changé exactement au niveau des DSDT/SSDT ?

PS : Je n'utilise pas de kext pour ça.


----------



## johnios (2 Avril 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Pas de changements chez moi et rien à faire de particulier. Qu'est-ce que tu as changé exactement au niveau des DSDT/SSDT ?
> 
> PS : Je n'utilise pas de kext pour ça.


J'utilisais un patch dans le DSDT pour l'éclairage (PNLF) du coup pour la nouvelle solution de rehabman il fallait un DSDT sans patch Brightness/PNLF.
je suis reparti avec un DSDT propre que j'ai repatché uniquement avec l'audio et l'igpu.

Du coup c'est nickel là, tout fonctionne, pour les touches j'utilise karabiner elements.
D'après un autre forum il n'y aurait rien à faire de plus dans la beta 10.12.5 en partant d'une 10.12.4....


----------



## polyzargone (2 Avril 2017)

johnios a dit:


> J'utilisais un patch dans le DSDT pour l'éclairage (PNLF) du coup pour la nouvelle solution de rehabman il fallait un DSDT sans patch Brightness/PNLF.



Ah !

J'utilise également un patch PNLF dans ma SSDT et ça a toujours fonctionné avec toutes les bêtas 10.12.4, la finale ou la bêta 10.12.5.

Mais j'ai l'impression que cette nouvelle solution de RehabMan ne concerne que les cas où on utilise IntelBacklight.kext ou ACPIBacklight.kext, non ?


----------



## johnios (2 Avril 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Ah !
> 
> J'utilise également un patch PNLF dans ma SSDT et ça a toujours fonctionné avec toutes les bêtas 10.12.4, la finale ou la bêta 10.12.5.
> 
> Mais j'ai l'impression que cette nouvelle solution de RehabMan ne concerne que les cas où on utilise IntelBacklight.kext ou ACPIBacklight.kext, non ?



Oui c'est ça, j'utilisais ACPIBacklight, même sous el capitan, du coup j'ai été surpris de voir que ça ne fonctionnait plus sous 10.12.4.

Ah oui et il y a un truc louche sous 10.12.4, quand on va dans l'onglet énergie du "Moniteur d'Activité" l'application crash direct, ça ne le faisait pas avant


----------



## polyzargone (2 Avril 2017)

johnios a dit:


> Ah oui et il y a un truc louche sous 10.12.4, quand on va dans l'onglet énergie du "Moniteur d'Activité" l'application crash direct, ça ne le faisait pas avant



Idem sur mon laptop mais OK sur mes Desktops  !


----------



## gradou (5 Avril 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> La principale différence est la découverte d'un kext pour résoudre le problème d'écran noir provoqué par la GTX960 avec le SMBIOS iMac17,1.



Je viens de rentrer de l'étranger et qu'est ce que je vois ? Et ben que le Barijaona (et Polyzargone aussi) ont encore frappé !!
Dans un premier temps je n'ai introduit que le NvidiaGraphicsFixup.kext, résultat : ne fonctionne pas tout seul. Il faut en effet utiliser également Lilu.
Encore merci à vous deux et à vos amicales chamailleries !!!


----------



## gradou (7 Avril 2017)

Tiens, une nouvelle intéressante concernant les CG Nvidia Pascal (c'est tout récent !!) :
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...pascal-based-graphics-card-drivers-for-macos/

En gros ça dit ça :
« NVIDIA reconnaît le besoin des utilisateurs de Mac de bénéficier de matériel disposant de la plus grande fonctionnalité et de performances les plus élevées. La semaine prochaine, nous publierons un nouveau pilote qui reconnait les cartes graphiques Pascal (sous mac « ndlt ») et permet à ces utilisateurs d’améliorer ces deux aspects. »

Ici aussi :
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-drivers-beta-for-mac/


----------



## polyzargone (7 Avril 2017)

Encore mieux, la confirmation officielle :



> *Open to Mac Community*
> 
> Speaking of users, we’re also making the new TITAN Xp open to the Mac  community with new Pascal drivers, coming this month. For the first  time, this gives Mac users access to the immense horsepower delivered by  our award-winning Pascal-powered GPUs.



Et Macg en a parlé ainsi que MacBidouille .


----------



## gradou (7 Avril 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Encore mieux, la confirmation officielle :
> 
> 
> 
> Et Macg en a parlé ainsi que MacBidouille .



Ah oui !! J'avais pas encore lu, mais c'est en effet encore mieux avec ces informations de MacG et MacBidouille !!! 
L'info nouvelle c'est que le driver doit "sortir" la semaine prochaine !!


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2017)

Pour ceux qui seraient interesse par le FireWire sur Hackintosh, j'ai installe cette carte :
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B002S53IG8/

Elle est reconnue automatiquement sur Mac OS (et Windows).
Je n'ai pas encore teste les debits.

Source : https://www.reddit.com/r/hackintosh/comments/3ge2md/firewire_pcie_cards_in_2015/


----------



## Barijaona (19 Avril 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Pour ceux qui seraient interesse par le FireWire sur Hackintosh, j'ai installe cette carte :
> https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B002S53IG8/
> 
> Elle est reconnue automatiquement sur Mac OS (et Windows).
> ...



Pas de problème de branchement / débranchement à chaud ?


----------



## polyzargone (19 Avril 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Tiens, une nouvelle intéressante concernant les CG Nvidia Pascal (c'est tout récent !!) :
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...pascal-based-graphics-card-drivers-for-macos/



Ils sont toujours autant à la ramasse chez NVIDIA avec les noms des OS Apple  :



> *Release 378.05.05.05f01 System Requirements:*
> *Mac OS X El Capitan 10.12.4 (16E195)*
> Contains performance improvements and bug fixes for a wide range of applications.



Et il faudra aussi les prévenir que les MacPro3,1 ne sont pas compatibles avec Sierra :



> This driver update is for Mac Pro 5,1 (2010), Mac Pro 4,1 (2009) *and Mac Pro 3,1 (2008)* users.


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Pas de problème de branchement / débranchement à chaud ?



Tu veux dire allumer le disque après que le système ait démarré ? Non, pas de problème.


----------



## polyzargone (20 Avril 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Tu veux dire allumer le disque après que le système ait démarré ? Non, pas de problème.



Et l'extinction/redémarrage ?

Généralement, c'est ça le problème avec les cartes FireWire PCI.


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Et l'extinction/redémarrage ?
> 
> Généralement, c'est ça le problème avec les cartes FireWire PCI.



Si je redémarre la machine avec le disque connecté ? Je n'ai pas essayé car il est en HFS+ donc pas reconnu sur Windows (je le débranche pour éviter quoique ce soit).
J'ai déjà fait quelques A/R avec Windows ce soir et le disque monte toujours sur Mac OS.

En écriture sinon, je suis a ~60 MB/s en moyenne (SSD interne vers WD Blue connecté en FW 800).


----------



## polyzargone (20 Avril 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Si je redémarre la machine avec le disque connecté ?



Oui. Mais aussi sans. C'est la carte qui peut poser problème, pas tellement le disque connecté ou non.



flotow a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé car il est en HFS+ donc pas reconnu sur Windows (je le débranche pour éviter quoique ce soit).



Pas d'inquiétudes à avoir de ce côté, Windows ne le voyant pas, il n'y aucune raison qu'il y touche.

Mais si tu tiens à y accéder, tu peux utiliser la version gratuite de HFS+ for Windows de Paragon. Tu auras une licence tout à fait officielle à ton nom en passant par ce lien : https://www.paragon-software.com/home/hfs-windows-free/

NB : Ça fonctionne aussi bien avec Windows 8/8.1/10


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Oui. Mais aussi sans. C'est la carte qui peut poser problème, pas tellement le disque connecté ou non.



J'ai fait un arrêt puis un redémarrage et la carte est toujours la.
J'ai branché un disque et il monte sur le bureau.

Je verrai avec le temps, mais a priori je ne devrais pas avoir de soucis.

Ce n'est pas pour une utilisation intensive ni extrêmement régulière.
C'est surtout pour monter mes anciens boitiers et faire des sauvegardes avec.


----------



## polyzargone (21 Avril 2017)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai fait un arrêt puis un redémarrage et la carte est toujours la.



Non mais ta carte ne va pas disparaître et elle ne va pas s'arrêter de fonctionner ! C'était pas vraiment ça la question  !

C'était plutôt de savoir si le fait de l'avoir installé ne posait pas de problème de veille/extinction/redémarrage. Ce n'est heureusement pas toujours le cas, la preuve, mais il peut arriver que l'ajout d'une carte PCI (notamment avec les cartes FireWire) mette un peu la pagaille dans tout ça.

D'où la question .

Mais visiblement, tout va bien et c'est le principal !


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Non mais ta carte ne va pas disparaître et elle ne va pas s'arrêter de fonctionner ! C'était pas vraiment ça la question  !
> 
> C'était plutôt de savoir si le fait de l'avoir installé ne posait pas de problème de veille/extinction/redémarrage. Ce n'est heureusement pas toujours le cas, la preuve, mais il peut arriver que l'ajout d'une carte PCI (notamment avec les cartes FireWire) mette un peu la pagaille dans tout ça.
> 
> ...



Si j'ai un problème avec l'extinction, c'est que parfois l'ordinateur repart pour un tour tout seul. Idem quand il démarre lorsque j'allume un lampe. 

Mais comme ça ne m'arrive très rarement, je n'ai jamais vraiment creusé. 

C'est comme la sortie de mise en veille qui oublie le son. J'ai passé du temps à essayer de corriger ça et ça n'a pas fonctionné. J'ai donc désactivé la veille.


----------



## Yellocabbb (28 Avril 2017)

Hello les hackintoshers

je voulais aller jusqu'au bout de l'aventure et j'ai donc craqué sur un ecran 4k... 
Et bien la bête branchée sur un HP Envy 27 pouces c'est beau... 
Du Retina comme on aime même si on est pas sur un 5k... 

J'adoooooooore mon Hackintosh!


----------



## vmichael (28 Avril 2017)

Salut @Yellocabbb ! Très content pour toi, on veux une photo de la bête ! Je pense que je vais bientôt faire comme toi, mon écran qui n'a que trois ans donne des signes de faiblesse, j'ai des lignes grises horizontales sur la moitié de mon ecran. Pareil, j'adooooooore mon hackintosh, il tourne comme une horloge suisse....


----------



## Yellocabbb (28 Avril 2017)

Tadaaaaa


----------



## vmichael (28 Avril 2017)

Magnifique !!!


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Tadaaaaa


Oh l'autre, comment il se la pète. 

Ceci dit, c'est normal avec un hackintosh de ne pas avoir le curseur de luminosité ? Normalement oui, vu qu'il n'y a pas de capteur dans l'écran _(mais sait-on jamais)_.


----------



## Yellocabbb (29 Avril 2017)

Après une fois que c'est terminé il faut bien avouer qu'avoir une machine équivalente a un Mac performant a un prix.
Avec clavier écran souris l'ensemble m'aura couté je pense 1950€! C'est cher mais c'est le prix. Pire les composants sont parfois un peu datés. La carte mère est comme pour bcp une carte d'une génération précédente mais ce n'est pas un gros pb. 
Comme on peut le lire souvent sur les forums une fois terminé on ne peut qu'être impressionné par l'assemblage d'une vraie machine Apple. L'iMac ou le Mac pro ont leurs défauts mais ils sont magnifiques et terriblement optimisés pour leur taille. Bon un iMac avec 16Go de ram (DDR3 1800Mhz..)  512 Go de SSD une carte graphique 4Go (seulement) et le même processeur coute 3679€ (écran 5k par contre).  
Mais je ne veux pas relancer les éternels débats sur le sujet. je souhaitais juste faire un point "couts" une fois terminé. 

Mais c'est que du plaisir et ma partie Windows me permet de jouer. 

Bon Week!


----------



## polyzargone (29 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ceci dit, c'est normal avec un hackintosh de ne pas avoir le curseur de luminosité ? Normalement oui, vu qu'il n'y a pas de capteur dans l'écran _(mais sait-on jamais)_.



Ce n'est "normal avec un Hackintosh" car ça dépend de l'écran comme tu dis et pas mal aussi de la configuration sur le plan logiciel.

Sur un portable bien configuré par exemple, on peut régler la luminosité comme sur un MacBook/Air/Pro et même profiter d'AirPlay et de Night Shift  :


----------



## Barijaona (7 Mai 2017)

Certains se souviennent peut-être de mes efforts sur les questions d'économie d'énergie.

J'ai enfin atteint mon Graal : avoir l'hibernation (sauvegarde sur disque de la mémoire), ce qui me permet de ne plus craindre une coupure de courant.

Pour cela, il faut :
- une version récente de Clover (r4053 ou plus),
- EmuVariableUEFI-64.efi (faute de NVRAM fonctionnelle),
- les kexts Lilu (déjà cité ici) et HibernationFixup,
- comme paramètres de boot, dart=0 darkwake=1 -hbfx-dump-nvram -hbfx-patch-pci
- 29 pour hibernate mode (éditer manuellement la clé Hibernate Mode du fichier /Library/Preferences/com.apple.PowerManagement._[votre UUID matériel ici]_.plist et redémarrer).

Pour info, la valeur 29 n'est pas documentée par Apple mais veut dire : écriture de la RAM sur disque en la comprimant _mais sans crypter l'image_, couper l'alimentation de la RAM.


----------



## polyzargone (7 Mai 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> J'ai enfin atteint mon Graal : avoir l'hibernation (sauvegarde sur disque de la mémoire), ce qui me permet de ne plus craindre une coupure de courant.



Merci pour ces infos .

J'ai essayé ce matin sur mon portable et, globalement, ça fonctionne bien. En tout cas, comme on peut s'y attendre en général.

Le truc, c'est que n'ayant pas de SSD sur ce modèle, c'est plutôt lent et la sortie d'hibernation perd alors beaucoup de son intérêt car elle revient pratiquement au même qu'un redémarrage complet.

L'autre truc, c'est que ce modèle en particulier a quelques artefacts graphiques plutôt gênants dans la mesure où l'affichage est alors complètement brouillé et illisible. C'est donc pour moi inutilisable en l'état.

Je vais faire les tests sur mes desktops et sur d'autres modèles de laptops mais en tout cas, ça fonctionne bel et bien comme c'est censé le faire .


----------



## Yellocabbb (7 Mai 2017)

Hello

j'ai tenté une mise a jour de Clover vers la 4061... c'est raté et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça plante. Mon boot reste bloqué sur le logo Apple. Du coup j'ai copié le dossier driverEFI64 depuis ma clé USB sur ma partition EFI et tout refonctionne. j'imagine que ce n'est pas très catholique comme réparation mais ça fonctionne.

Moralité: Sur Hackintosh quand on n'y connait rien le mieux est souvent l'ennemi du bien...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, moi quand je met ma clés je démarre le pc dessus pour installer MacOS dessus et la pomme reste bloquer. Quelqu'un a une solution ??


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2017)

steev71 a dit:


> Bonjour, moi quand je met ma clés je démarre le pc dessus pour installer MacOS dessus et la pomme reste bloquer. Quelqu'un a une solution ??


C'est bien, mais avec quel matériel ? Si tu veux de l'aide, commence par donner des informations précises, personne n'est devin.


----------



## spooner (12 Mai 2017)

Yellocabbb a dit:


> Hello les hackintoshers
> 
> je voulais aller jusqu'au bout de l'aventure et j'ai donc craqué sur un ecran 4k...
> Et bien la bête branchée sur un HP Envy 27 pouces c'est beau...
> ...



Désolé mais tu n'es pas en Retina......Le Retina cela ne veut pas dire être en 4k ou 5k....


----------



## Yellocabbb (12 Mai 2017)

spooner a dit:


> Désolé mais tu n'es pas en Retina......Le Retina cela ne veut pas dire être en 4k ou 5k....



Merci bcp pour ton apport. Il est important en effet d'apporter ces précisions et loin de moi l'idée de vouloir berner le commun des mortels. Je suis juste en 4k... et c'est de la balle même sur un mac (qui n'en est pas un).


----------



## spooner (12 Mai 2017)

Mais tu peux avec 2 réglages passer en Retina, et la tu verra c'est encore plus beau.

Pour cela il faut activer le Hdpi et utiliser un logiciel genre SwitchResX


----------



## Yellocabbb (12 Mai 2017)

spooner a dit:


> Mais tu peux avec 2 réglages passer en Retina, et la tu verra c'est encore plus beau.
> 
> Pour cela il faut activer le Hdpi et utiliser un logiciel genre SwitchResX




C'est fait depuis le début. j'avais essayé sur mon écran en 2560*1440 pour voir. Du coup sur l'HP tout s'est fait naturellement. l'écran est même reconnu dans les préférences et je n'avais jamais vu ça il fait une miniature de mon bureau dans les préférences moniteur. C'est un HP Envy 27s.


----------



## Babyfasty (18 Mai 2017)

Hello,

Je ne sais pas vous mais depuis l'annonce d'Apple concernant le futur Mac Pro modulaire, je ne cesse de penser que celui-ci sera une tuerie en terme de MAJ. Etonnant mais je pense que l'aventure hackintosh m'a ouvert à ce type de machine. Je sais pas on verra.


----------



## melaure (19 Mai 2017)

Vu la politique de Cook, je ne crois rien tant que je ne le verrais pas. Ils affirment avoir écouté les pros, mais c'était déjà le cas avant, alors j'ai du mal à croire qu'ils seront capable de rivaliser avec les hackintosh. Du temps des clones c'était pareil, ils étaient à la rue face à eux. Ont-ils essayé de faire mieux ? Non ! Ils ont interdit les clones. J'ai bien peur que la réponse au hackintosh ne soit de sortir une puce proprio où un truc du genre pour les interdire ... c'est bien plus facile que de sortir du matos potable et de se remettre vraiment en cause ...


----------



## bompi (19 Mai 2017)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je ne sais pas vous mais depuis l'annonce d'Apple concernant le futur Mac Pro modulaire, je ne cesse de penser que celui-ci sera une tuerie en terme de MAJ. Etonnant mais je pense que l'aventure hackintosh m'a ouvert à ce type de machine. Je sais pas on verra.


Je ne doute pas qu'ils essayent de faire quelque chose de très bien, selon _leurs_ critères. Pour autant, tout ceci n'est encore que de la communication : ils titillent l'intérêt de leurs clients en espérant pouvoir faire patienter _un an de plus_ ceux qui patientent depuis déjà pas mal de temps...

Mes 2 cts : je pense qu'Apple se contrefiche des _hackintoshs_ pour le moment car c'est tellement fragile que peu de gens s'y risquent. À supposer qu'ils soient vraiment préoccupés par le sujet, ce serait plutôt de voir partir des professionnels emblématiques vers Windows, moins pour leur nombre que pour l'image renvoyée par ce départ. Ils ont fait des choix stratégiques et ont tablé sur la fidélité et la patience de leurs utilisateurs négligés. Ayant compris qu'il fallait quand même faire mine de s'intéresser à eux, ils font un petit coucou qui ne mange pas de pain.
On verra ce que ça donne le jour venu : il vaut mieux ne pas fonder trop d'espoir asteure.


----------



## polyzargone (19 Mai 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Mes 2 cts : je pense qu'Apple se contrefiche des _hackintoshs_ pour le moment car c'est tellement fragile que peu de gens s'y risquent. À supposer qu'ils soient vraiment préoccupés par le sujet, ce serait plutôt de voir partir des professionnels emblématiques vers Windows, moins pour leur nombre que pour l'image renvoyée par ce départ.



+1

J'ajouterais juste une ou deux choses :

Si on met de côte la vente "perdue" que représente un Hackintosh par rapport à un Mac, les utilisateurs de ces solutions n'en restent pas moins des utilisateurs Mac comme les autres. Et comme les autres, ils utilisent, consomment et participent à l'écosystème d'Apple. En tous cas, il en ont la possibilité.

S'ils le souhaitent, ils peuvent :

- Acheter des iPod/iPhone/iPad/AppleTV/Apple watch

- Consommer sur l'iTunes Store/s'abonner à Apple Music/iTunes Match

- Acheter de l'espace sur iCloud

- Acheter les mêmes logiciels

- Acheter d'autres Mac (un portable en complément par ex.) et pour certains, les pousser à acheter leur premier Mac

Donc finalement, Apple a tout intérêt à ce que les gens se tournent vers les Hackintosh plutôt que de partir avec armes et bagages sur Windows. Et c'est probablement pour cette raison, qu'Apple se moque totalement des Hackintosh et qu'elle ne fera rien pour les interdire (ça fait quand même presque 12 ans que ça dure cette histoire ).

Quant à ce qui pourrait éventuellement signer l'arrêt de mort des Hackintosh, pour moi c'est ça :

- Les Hackintosh se vendent plus que les Mac . Soyons sérieux, ça n'arrivera jamais.

- Un changement majeure d'architecture matérielle/logicielle (pour ARM par ex.). On en parle depuis des années et on n'a rien vu venir. Et au vu des "révélations" d'Apple sur les prochains Mac, on n'y est pas encore, loin de là.

Mais dans le deuxième cas, ce ne sera pas une volonté délibérée de les interdire, ce sera juste parce que ce n'est pas leur problème si ça n'est plus possible d'en monter.

Pour en revenir au futur MacPro, je ne suis pas sûr que ça changera grand chose pour ceux qui montent des Hackintosh car il reste le problème du choix (je ne parle pas d'évolutivité) et du prix.

Un MacPro aussi modulaire qu'il soit restera une machine coûteuse, puissante (?) et pas forcément adaptée à tout le monde et à tous les besoins. Ce qui fait l'intérêt et la force des Hackintosh, c'est qu'on peut en monter un pour à peu près tous les budgets et pour toutes les utilisations.

Le problème avec Apple, ce n'est pas tellement leur hardware, quoiqu'on en pense, mais le fait que la gamme est trop limitée et que le ticket d'entrée est trop élevé voire excessif.

Un Hackintosh, c'est la réponse à cette problématique.


----------



## polyzargone (10 Juin 2017)

​







C'est reparti pour un tour ​


----------



## nicolasf (10 Juin 2017)

Bravo !

C’était facile ? Tout marche bien ?


----------



## Barijaona (11 Juin 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> C’était facile ? Tout marche bien ?



Avec la Z170X Gaming 5, ça reste encore galère… Il faut une version de Clover plus récente que celle actuellement disponible sur Sourceforge, et même avec, c'est pas évident… l'installateur a tendance à se mélanger entre les différents médias.

Si je trouve une méthode propre, j'en rendrais compte, mais pour l'instant le plus raisonnable est d'attendre quelques jours… (surtout que les DP1 de macOS sont ce qu'elles sont…)


----------



## johnios (11 Juin 2017)

perso j'attend la version finale pour l'installer sur mon hackbook, ou plutôt quand tous les patchs dont j'ai besoin seront mis à jour...
Des fois il peut se passer des trucs graves avec les patchs de dp ou voir avec le dp eux-même...


----------



## polyzargone (11 Juin 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> C’était facile ? Tout marche bien ?



Oui et non .

En fait, la grosse inconnue, c'était surtout le support de l'APFS et la possibilité de booter sur ces volumes. Et bien finalement, c'est pas plus compliqué que copier le /usr/standalone/i386/*apfs.efi* dans le dossier Drivers64UEFI de Clover.

En tout cas chez moi, tout fonctionne comme sur la 10.12 sur mes deux Hackintosh de tests (un desktop et un laptop).



Barijaona a dit:


> Si je trouve une méthode propre, j'en rendrais compte, mais pour l'instant le plus raisonnable est d'attendre quelques jours… (surtout que les DP1 de macOS sont ce qu'elles sont…)



On peut tout à fait faire comme sur un Mac et lancer l'Install macOS 10.13 Beta.app depuis le dossier Applications et commencer l'installation sur une partition ou un disque dur externe au prochain démarrage (à condition de ne pas avoir utilisé MultiBeast et d'avoir mis ses kexts dans CLOVER/kexts/Other ).

C'est la méthode la plus simple, la plus rapide et la plus propre .

Sinon, il faut créer une clé mais avec la commande terminal createinstallmedia (en adaptant pour High Sierra) et installer Clover comme d'habitude (avec quelques infos à mettre à jour dans le SMBios).

Petit résumé ici : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/324194-pre-release-macos-high-sierra/?p=2435522

Bref, de ce point de vue là, rien n'a vraiment changé.

Après, c'est comme toujours et ça va dépendre des configurations de chacun. Et on ne va pas se mentir, il y aura sûrement pleins de choses qu'il va falloir revoir/adapter/corriger en fonction des cas. Il y aura probablement des choses qui ne fonctionneront plus aussi. Mais bon, c'est justement tout l'intérêt de tester ces bêtas .


----------



## Barijaona (12 Juin 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> On peut tout à fait faire comme sur un Mac et lancer l'Install macOS 10.13 Beta.app depuis le dossier Applications et commencer l'installation sur une partition ou un disque dur externe au prochain démarrage (à condition de ne pas avoir utilisé MultiBeast et d'avoir mis ses kexts dans CLOVER/kexts/Other ).
> 
> C'est la méthode la plus simple, la plus rapide et la plus propre .



C'est ce que j'ai fait, avec mon hack pur Clover. L'installation semble bien se passer, mais j'ai un kernel panic lors du redémarrage final.
J'ai testé différents variantes pour les arguments de boot, mais pas plus de succès.



polyzargone a dit:


> Sinon, il faut créer une clé mais avec la commande terminal createinstallmedia (en adaptant pour High Sierra) et installer Clover comme d'habitude (avec quelques infos à mettre à jour dans le SMBios).



J'ai aussi essayé ça, et je tombe sur le message OSInstall.mpkg manquant ou corrompu.
Bon, on fera d'autres essais le week-end prochain…


----------



## mofarn (12 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous, je tenais à remercier nicolasf, pour ses articles et ce sujet associé, ainsi que ceux qui l’ont particulièrement animé, je pense à gradou, barijaona et bien sûr polyzargone.

Je suis les aventures depuis presque un an maintenant, ce qui m’a permis de lever mes dernières réticences et de trouver la motivation pour franchir le pas. De plus mon MacPro 3.1 n’étant pas de première jeunesse, il fallait sérieusement penser au remplaçant.

Je savais que j’allais avoir une année professionnelle chargée et que ne pourrais pas consacrer de temps avant avril 2017, j’ai acheté les composants progressivement entre décembre et avril (ce qui m’a permis d’étaler les dépenses et de bénéficier de plusieurs promos).

Je suis très proche des choix de nicolasf, je note ici les différences :

*Processeur* : Intel Skylake Processeur Core i7-6700 / 3.4 GHz (309€)
*Carte graphique* : Gigabyte N950WF2OC-2GD (Nvidia GeForce GTX 950) (180€)
*SSD* (système OS X) : Disque SSD Samsung EVO 850 250 Go (99,9€)
*SSD* (système W10) : Disque SSD Samsung EVO 850 250 Go (99,9€)
*SSD* (données) : Disque SSD Samsung EVO 850 1 To (récup de mon MacPro))
*Disque dur 1* (sauvegarde Time Machine) : Western Digital Blue 4 To (135€)
*Lecteur/Graveur DVD* : Pioneer DVR-221BK (35€)
*Alimentation* : be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM 700W (123€)
Assemblage en avril et installation OS X Sierra avec clover (SMBIOS iMac 17.1 et bios F20) RAS, le terrain était bien défriché.
Installation W10 en mai (beaucoup de temps perdu, heureusement que gradou avait indiqué des liens chez : https://lecrabeinfo.net

Je viens de lever les derniers petit problèmes : 

le lecteur DVD/graveur Pioneer DVR-221BK présent au démarrage, puis qui disparaissait comme par magie (plus visible dans Information système, ni par lecteur DVD, ni par logiciel de gravure), perdu pas mal de temps, recherche infructueuse avec «dvd non reconnu», jusqu’à temps que je me rende compte qu’il disparaissait, une recherche avec «dvd disappears» chez https://www.tonymacx86.com m’a rapidement apporté la solution : désactiver «Suspendre dès que possible l’activité des disques durs» dans économiseur d’énergie
Mais si quelqu’un connait une solution pour conserver la mise en veille des disques durs tout en empêchant la mise en veille du Lecteur DVD/graveur, je suis preneur.
L’alimentation électrique des ports USB, si vous êtes sous Sierra, avec un SMBIOS iMac 17.1, alors les ports sont alimentés en 500 mA uniquement donc impossible de recharger un iPad et comme j’en ai un depuis peu à la maison et que j’avais vu le post suivant de RehabMan : https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/guide-usb-power-property-injection-for-sierra.222266/
J’ai essayé de déchiffrer, il suffit de rajouter « SSDT-USBX.aml » et « SSDT-EC.aml » réalisés avec MaciASL (les contenus sont au début du post) dans EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/patched puis de redémarrer et l’iPad charge !
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ma prochaine évolution sera très certainement un SSD NVMe pour accueillir High Sierra.
Bonne continuation à tous !


----------



## nicolasf (12 Juillet 2017)

Ravi de savoir que mes articles ont pu te lancer et que ce soit bien passé ! 

Merci pour ton retour et la partie sur l’USB m’intéresse tout particulièrement. Je vais essayer d’activer ça, ce serait pratique de recharger les iPad sans chargeur supplémentaire…


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2017)

Tu as trouvé un boitier sympa ? Est-ce que tout ce matériel rentrerait dans un boitier de PM G4 ?


----------



## mofarn (12 Juillet 2017)

Comme boitier j'ai suivi l'exemple du maître : *Boîtier* : be quiet! Silent Base 600 noire 
Gros, costaud et silencieux, même encombrement que mon MacPro 3.1, avec l'avantage de pouvoir évoluer si besoin, plus de ventilateurs, plus de disques durs…
Dans un PowerMac G4 ? Je viens juste de remiser le mien (il fallait faire de la place sous le bureau), je ne pense pas que tout rentre le ventilateur CPU be quiet! Dark Rock 3 est très gros ! Avec une carte mère plus compacte type micro-ATX peut-être mais il va falloir jouer de la dremel !
L'avantage d'un boitier PC moderne, c'est que l'assemblage est plus simple et plus rapide.


----------



## mofarn (12 Juillet 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> et la partie sur l’USB m’intéresse tout particulièrement



Je ne sais pas trop si je peux envoyer les fichiers directement, mais je peux détailler rapidement comment les faire :

MaciASL se trouve là :
https://bitbucket.org/RehabMan/os-x-maciasl-patchmatic/downloads/

Puis «Run MaciASL. Create new (empty) document. Paste the code from post #1. File Save As, format: ACPI Machine Language Binary, name: SSDT-USBX.aml» dixit *rehabman*
Idem pour SSDT-EC.aml.

(Le contenu des fichiers est en «Code (Text)» dans le post #1)
https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/guide-usb-power-property-injection-for-sierra.222266/

Puis placer les deux fichiers dans EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/patched, au redémarrage ils sont actifs.


----------



## Barijaona (12 Juillet 2017)

mofarn a dit:


> Save As, format: ACPI Machine Language Binary, name: SSDT-USBX.aml» dixit *rehabman*
> Idem pour SSDT-EC.aml.



Si je comprends bien le post chez tonymac, SSDT-USBX.aml pourrait suffire dans le cas du SMBIOS iMac17,1

Par contre, utilises tu USBInjectAll.kext ?


----------



## mofarn (12 Juillet 2017)

Pour le moment, je ne peux pas tester sans le SSDT-EC.aml, ma femme a emmené son iPad pour la journée.
Plus loin dans le post, rehabman indique pour des cartes mère gigabyte, proche des nôtres que l'on a besoin des deux fichiers.



Barijaona a dit:


> Par contre, utilises tu USBInjectAll.kext ?


Non, j'ai mon propre injecteur GA_Z170X_G5_Injector.kext dont tu reconnaitras sans difficulté l'inspiration


----------



## gradou (12 Juillet 2017)

nicolasf a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour et *la partie sur l’USB m’intéresse tout particulièrement. Je vais essayer d’activer ça, ce serait pratique de recharger les iPad sans chargeur supplémentaire…*



+1 !


----------



## gradou (12 Juillet 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> "...Si je trouve une méthode propre, j'en rendrais compte, mais pour l'instant le plus raisonnable est d'attendre quelques jours… (surtout que les DP1 de macOS sont ce qu'elles sont…)


 Alors c'est y propre maintenant ??


----------



## mofarn (14 Juillet 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Si je comprends bien le post chez tonymac, SSDT-USBX.aml pourrait suffire dans le cas du SMBIOS iMac17,1



Je viens de faire l'essai avec SSDT-USBX.aml et SSDT-EC.aml, l'iPad recharge 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Avec SSDT-USBX.aml uniquement : l'iPad affiche "Aucune recharge en cours" et


----------



## Barijaona (14 Juillet 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Alors c'est y propre maintenant ??



Je n'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de faire un travail très systématique, mais j'ai pu faire l'installation de la Beta 2 de High Sierra sans tripoter les extensions Apple, en préparant avec Clover (r4097) une clé USB avec les deux modifications suivantes :
- config.plist ci-après,
- avant l'installation : zapper la nvram (sudo nvram -c), enlever de Clover le driver EmuVariableUEFI et enlever tous les fichiers nvram.plist qui pourraient traîner à la base des diverses partitions de vos disques.

Je craignais il y a quelques mois que le côté capricieux de la NVRAM avec ces cartes mères récentes pourrait bien un jour revenir nous pourrir la vie ; force est de constater que je n'avais pas tort . D'ailleurs, j'ai eu quelques mystères sur ma partition Sierra après les tests…

Ci-après le config.plist de base pour High Sierra (j'ai enlevé les numéros de série et le smUUID). Il est certainement encore améliorable et je n'ai pas encore réinstallé dans Clover tous mes kexts habituels (notamment les différents plugins de Lilu). J'attends un peu les drivers de Nvidia avant de m'y mettre vraiment sérieusement… 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>ACPI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>DSDT</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Debug</key>
            <false/>
            <key>DropOEM_DSM</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Fixes</key>
            <dict>
                <key>FixShutdown_0004</key>
                <true/>
            </dict>
            <key>Name</key>
            <string>DSDT.aml</string>
            <key>Patches</key>
            <array>
                <dict>
                    <key>Comment</key>
                    <string>Rename HDAS to HDEF</string>
                    <key>Disabled</key>
                    <false/>
                    <key>Find</key>
                    <data>
                    SERBUw==
                    </data>
                    <key>Replace</key>
                    <data>
                    SERFRg==
                    </data>
                </dict>
            </array>
            <key>ReuseFFFF</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
        <key>DropTables</key>
        <array>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>DMAR</string>
            </dict>
        </array>
        <key>SSDT</key>
        <dict>
            <key>DropOem</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Generate</key>
            <dict>
                <key>CStates</key>
                <true/>
                <key>PStates</key>
                <true/>
            </dict>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>Boot</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Arguments</key>
        <string>-v darkwake=8 -alcbeta -lilubeta</string>
        <key>Debug</key>
        <false/>
        <key>DefaultLoader</key>
        <string>boot.efi</string>
        <key>DefaultVolume</key>
        <string>LastBootedVolume</string>
        <key>Legacy</key>
        <string>PBR</string>
        <key>Secure</key>
        <false/>
        <key>Timeout</key>
        <integer>5</integer>
        <key>XMPDetection</key>
        <string>Yes</string>
    </dict>
    <key>CPU</key>
    <dict>
        <key>C2</key>
        <true/>
        <key>C4</key>
        <true/>
        <key>C6</key>
        <true/>
        <key>FrequencyMHz</key>
        <integer>3500</integer>
        <key>UseARTFrequency</key>
        <false/>
    </dict>
    <key>Devices</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Audio</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Inject</key>
            <string>1</string>
            <key>ResetHDA</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
        <key>USB</key>
        <dict>
            <key>AddClockID</key>
            <true/>
            <key>FixOwnership</key>
            <true/>
            <key>HighCurrent</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Inject</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>GUI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Language</key>
        <string>en:0</string>
        <key>Mouse</key>
        <dict>
            <key>DoubleClick</key>
            <integer>500</integer>
            <key>Enabled</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Mirror</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Speed</key>
            <integer>8</integer>
        </dict>
        <key>ScreenResolution</key>
        <string>1920x1080</string>
        <key>Theme</key>
        <string>embedded</string>
    </dict>
    <key>Graphics</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Inject</key>
        <dict>
            <key>ATI</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Intel</key>
            <false/>
            <key>NVidia</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
        <key>NvidiaSingle</key>
        <false/>
    </dict>
    <key>KernelAndKextPatches</key>
    <dict>
        <key>AppleRTC</key>
        <true/>
        <key>AsusAICPUPM</key>
        <true/>
        <key>Debug</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelCpu</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelHaswellE</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelLapic</key>
        <false/>
        <key>KernelPm</key>
        <true/>
        <key>KextsToPatch</key>
        <array>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>10.11.4+-SKL-1912000-4_displays</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>AQMDAw==</data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>AppleIntelSKLGraphicsFramebuffer</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>AQMEAw==</data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>10.11.4-SKL-1912000-Port_0x5-DP2HDM</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>AQUJAAAEAACHAQAA</data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>AppleIntelSKLGraphicsFramebuffer</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>AQUJAAAIAACHAQAA</data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>10.11.4-SKL-1912000-Port_0x6-DP2HDM</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>AgQKAAAEAACHAQAA</data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>AppleIntelSKLGraphicsFramebuffer</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>AgQKAAAIAACHAQAA</data>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Comment</key>
                <string>10.11.4-SKL-1912000-Port_0x7-DP2HDM</string>
                <key>Find</key>
                <data>AwYKAAAEAACHAQAA</data>
                <key>Name</key>
                <string>AppleIntelSKLGraphicsFramebuffer</string>
                <key>Replace</key>
                <data>AwYKAAAIAACHAQAA</data>
            </dict>
        </array>
    </dict>
    <key>RtVariables</key>
    <dict>
        <key>BooterConfig</key>
        <string>0x28</string>
        <key>CsrActiveConfig</key>
        <string>0x67</string>
    </dict>
    <key>SMBIOS</key>
    <dict>
        <key>BiosReleaseDate</key>
        <string>06/26/2017</string>
        <key>BiosVendor</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>BiosVersion</key>
        <string>IM171.88Z.0106.B01.1706260138</string>
        <key>FirmwareFeatures</key>
        <string>0xFC07E136</string>
        <key>FirmwareFeaturesMask</key>
        <string>0xFF1FFF3F</string>
        <key>Board-ID</key>
        <string>Mac-B809C3757DA9BB8D</string>
        <key>BoardManufacturer</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>BoardType</key>
        <integer>10</integer>
        <key>ChassisAssetTag</key>
        <string>iMac-Aluminum</string>
        <key>ChassisManufacturer</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>ChassisType</key>
        <string>13</string>
        <key>Family</key>
        <string>iMac</string>
        <key>Manufacturer</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>Mobile</key>
        <false/>
        <key>ProductName</key>
        <string>iMac17,1</string>
        <key>Trust</key>
        <true/>
        <key>Version</key>
        <string>1.0</string>
    </dict>
    <key>SystemParameters</key>
    <dict>
        <key>InjectKexts</key>
        <string>Detect</string>
        <key>InjectSystemID</key>
        <true/>
        <key>NvidiaWeb</key>
        <true/>
    </dict>
</dict>
</plist>
```


----------



## gradou (15 Juillet 2017)

@Barijaona : merci beaucoup , je vais tester cela également de mon coté et donnerai des nouvelles


----------



## j-lgachier (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, 

J'ai aussi comme projet de monter un hackintosh. Pour quelqu'un de novice, n'ayant jamais fait de montage informatique, est-ce compliqué ?


----------



## thunder72fr (21 Juillet 2017)

Perso, j'ai fini le mien en multiboot  (en attente de la version définitive de Hight Sierra).

En attendant, je bidouille mon Mac Pro (multiboot aussi)


----------



## gradou (25 Juillet 2017)

Bon, ayé j'ai installé High Sierra (BP 3)(clean Install). 
Il a fallu mettre à jour les kexts lilu, NvidiaGraphicsFixup et surtout shiki (ce dernier empêchait l'OS de booter jusqu'au bout... ) 
Les autres kexts déjà sous Sierra : ethernet etc. n'ont pas posé de pb pour être injectés. J'ai laissé EmuVariableUefi activé... Bref à part les mises à jour de 3 kexts, la modification du SMBIOS, et la mise à jour de Clover dans la version 4114 j'ai rien changé par rapport à l'EFI de Sierra.
Bien sûr il faut refaire les manips déjà opérées pour les systèmes précédents en ce qui concerne le son (HDAEnabler Kext 1&2 dans système/librairie/extensions, et entrer avec le terminal la commande : audio_cloverALC-130_v0.1.) Pour le moment il ne me manque plus que les sorties DisplayPort/Hdmi pour lesquelles je disposais sous Sierra de : "SSDT-HDMI-NVIDIA-PEG0.aml".






PS : pas de webdriver Nvidia à c't'heure, donc affichage pas génial, mais on connait ça !!


----------



## gradou (26 Juillet 2017)

Précision : pour l'heure l'installation a été effectuée sur une partition HFS, je vais maintenant (grâce à l'excellent tuto express de Polyzargone : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=403677) tenter l'installation avec APFS.


----------



## polyzargone (27 Juillet 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Bien sûr il faut refaire les manips déjà opérées pour les systèmes précédents en ce qui concerne le son (HDAEnabler Kext 1&2 dans système/librairie/extensions, et entrer avec le terminal la commande : audio_cloverALC-130_v0.1.)



D'où l'intérêt d'utiliser AppleALC.kext . À part ajouter *-alcbeta* (comme pour Lilu *-lilubeta*, Shiki *-shikibeta*, NvidiaGraphicsFixup *-ngfxbeta *et tous les plugins de Lilu.kext d'ailleurs), il n'y a rien d'autre à faire et ça marche avec toutes les versions d'OS X/macOS !

PS : Merci pour le tuto .


----------



## gradou (27 Juillet 2017)

Bon, High Sierra installé sur un SSD externe formaté APFS, avec apfs.efi dans drivers64UEFI (comme indiqué par Polyzargone), ça fonctionne, tout comme les adjonctions -....beta aux kexts genre lilu !!
Décidément  MR Polyzargone !!!


----------



## olekhnov (7 Août 2017)

merci à tous pour vos contributions, qui m'ont bien aidé à monter mon petit joujou 

après quelques jours de tuning, tout marche à peu près bien, à l'exception de mon Magic Trackpad (1ère génération), que j'ai mis un temps fou à appairer, et qui est aujourd'hui correctement détecté mais qui "lagge" : il peut marcher parfaitement bien, puis devenir complètement chaotique les secondes d'après, avec des gestes non interprétés, etc... comme si la liaison bluetooth était de mauvaise qualité (alors que mon boitier est juste à mes pieds).

mon Magic Keyboard lui fonctionne correctement.

la carte PCI que j'utilise est la classique ABWB 802.11AC

quelqu'un d'autre a eu ce souci ? j'ai vu quelques autres contributions sur le net décrivant le même problème, mais pas vraiment d'élément de réponse...


----------



## johnios (28 Septembre 2017)

J'ai mis mon portable sous Macos high sierra 10.13, tout fonctionne, sauf l'UHD 4k , un patch existe mais il casse le copier/coller et itunes les dev sont en train de chercher une solution... Vu que l'écran de mon portable est en 4k, retour sur sierra en attendant qu'un patch viable soit disponible


----------



## gradou (2 Octobre 2017)

Je confirme une information déjà donnée ici qu'avec High Sierra nul besoin de patch pour que le disque NVME soit reconnu. Il l'est donc désormais nativement. 

Installation sans problème d'High Sierra sur une partition comportant déjà Sierra :
Modifier l'EFI :
*mettre à jour Clover, bien intégrer le driver "apfs.efi" dans drivers64UEFI, passer le SMBIOS à la dernière "mouture" de l'iMac 17,1, télécharger MacOs High Sierra et l'installer "par dessus" Sierra.
Si le disque est un SSD, le partionnement en APFS est totalement transparent.

*Au dernier redémarrage le TdeB Nvidia propose la MàJ des drivers pour HS. Avant de redémarrer patcher avec Clover Configurator --> Kernel and Kext Patches -->
 Name : com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsDevicePolicy, Find : ba050000 00, Replace : ba000000 00, Comment : Disable board-id check to prevent no signal (c) lvs1974, Pike R. Alpha, vit9696.
Avant de redémarrer toujours, mettre (ou vérifier la présence de) dans kexts--> other : NvidiaGraphicsFixup.kext et NVWebDriverLibValFix.kext et puis les Lilu, Shiki et consorts à jour... Sinon rebonjour l'écran noir !!!!

Pour moi HS est plus réactif, la veille est bien gérée (FixShutdown_004 coché dans Acpi de Clover Configurator)


----------



## Mayel (17 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
J'envisage sérieusement de me mettre au Hackintosh étant donné que mon mbp early 2011 commence à se faire vieux (carte mère remplacée une fois, batterie foireuse ...).
Je souhaiterais installer un dual boot pour jouer sous windows et continuer ma formation sur la suite adobe sur macOS. 

A priori je partirais sur la config suivante :


> core i5, peut-être i7 si j'ai le budget,
> 16 Go de RAM,
> nvidia gtx 1060 voire 1070,
> une carte mère gigabyte conseillée sur tonymacx86,
> au moins un SSD M2 + HDD



Ma question n'est pas évidente :
Est ce que vous me suggérez de partir tout de suite sur une CM 270 + Kaby Lake ou installer une CM 370 + Coffee Lake (quand ils seront dispo ...), et attendre qu'Apple sorte des mac et macOS compatibles avec la dernière génération de CPU ?

J'ai hâte de monter ce hackintosh mais attendre 1 an c'est pas mal long ...

Merci !


----------



## gradou (17 Octobre 2017)

Mayel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'envisage sérieusement de me mettre au Hackintosh étant donné que mon mbp early 2011 commence à se faire vieux (carte mère remplacée une fois, batterie foireuse ...).
> Je souhaiterais installer un dual boot pour jouer sous windows et continuer ma formation sur la suite adobe sur macOS.
> 
> ...


Moi je te suggère de faire comme ça : http://hackintosher.com/builds/gigabyte-ga-z270mx-gaming-5-hackintosh-build-guide/


----------



## iprotorwalds (22 Octobre 2017)

Je n'ai pas encore teste les debits.

peux tu donner les débits ? merci


----------



## Mayel (24 Octobre 2017)

gradou a dit:


> Moi je te suggère de faire comme ça : http://hackintosher.com/builds/gigabyte-ga-z270mx-gaming-5-hackintosh-build-guide/



Ok merci [emoji4] 
Je vais regarder ce que ça donne ! 
Pour l’instant le principal obstacle que je vois c’est que clover n’est pas à jour pour macOS HS. 
Dommage de passer à côté de coffee lake mais j’ai pas envie non plus d’attendre macOS un an de plus.


----------



## aurique (24 Octobre 2017)

Mayel a dit:


> c’est que clover n’est pas à jour pour macOS HS



T"as lu ça ou , Clover est parfaitement à jour pour High Sierra mon Hack est en HS et s'en porte très bien !


----------



## edenpulse (24 Octobre 2017)

Clover fonctionne très bien avec High Sierra. Je poste depuis en ce moment même...


----------



## Mayel (25 Octobre 2017)

J’ai confondu avec Unibeast, qui vient seulement d’être màj pour high sierra. Vous n’utilisez pas cet outil ?


----------



## aurique (25 Octobre 2017)

Mayel a dit:


> J’ai confondu avec Unibeast, qui vient seulement d’être màj pour high sierra. Vous n’utilisez pas cet outil ?



Surtout pas !!


----------



## Mayel (25 Octobre 2017)

aurique a dit:


> Surtout pas !!



Pourquoi ça ? Ça fait parti de la méthode tonymacx86, c’est ce que j’aurais suivi, non ?


----------



## Barijaona (25 Octobre 2017)

Mayel a dit:


> Pourquoi ça ? Ça fait parti de la méthode tonymacx86, c’est ce que j’aurais suivi, non ?



C’est une méthode qui installe un peu de tout un peu n’importe où, on a vraiment du mal à s’y retrouver lorsqu’il y a par exemple une mise à jour macOS. 

Il vaut mieux investir un peu plus de temps au départ, lire les tutos de MacBidouille ou d’InsanelyMac et appliquer manuellement les paramètres adéquats via CloverConfigurator ou un banal éditeur de texte.

On peut lire les forums de TonyMac pour chercher une possible solution à un problème particulier, mais utiliser un outil trop automatisé n’est vraiment pas conseillé. 

À titre d’exemple, regarde l’historique de ma configuration dans ma signature.


----------



## Mayel (25 Octobre 2017)

Ok merci du conseil ! 

Que pensez vous des premiers essais sur Coffee Lake ?
https://www.reddit.com/r/hackintosh/comments/76lsog/success_sierra_10126_onto_coffee_lake_i78700/

Est ce que ça vous semble assez fiable pour s’y lancer (quand on s’y connaît pas trop ?) ?
De manière générale je sais qu’il vaut mieux s’y connaître pour se lancer dans le hackintosh mais il faut bien apprendre quelque part [emoji28]


----------



## aurique (25 Octobre 2017)

Mayel a dit:


> il faut bien apprendre quelque part



C'est tout à fait vrai !! mais il vaut mieux apprendre sur du matos éprouvés et eviter les manip expérimentales pour debuter


----------



## edenpulse (26 Octobre 2017)

Mayel a dit:


> Pourquoi ça ? Ça fait parti de la méthode tonymacx86, c’est ce que j’aurais suivi, non ?


Le principal problème est que Multibeast modifie macOS un peu à la sauvage, et met les kexts dans System/Library/Extensions, qui est réécrit lors de MAJ bien souvent, qui rends donc les MAJ très "dangereuses à faire"
Cloverconfigurator + trouver tes bons kexts et paramètres demande juste un peu de lecture, mais te permettra de ne pas trop te poser de questions à chaque MAJ.


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2017)

Petite question a ceux qui ont fait un SSDT...
Pour ssdtPRGen.sh, vous mettez des arguments ou vous le faites tourner par défaut ?
Si vous avez fait un overclock, vous mettez -f <nouvelle_freq> ?

Dans mon cas, je suis a 4.4 GHz (Intel® CPU Gadget me donne déjà 4.4 GHz). Il faut que le SSDT le sache ?
Si oui, vous donnez aussi une nouvelle valeur pour le TDP (91 W par défaut pour un 6700k) ?

Je me réponds a moi même : j'arrive toujours a 4.4 GHz même lorsque le SSDT est configuré pour 4 GHz.
Par contre il me semble que :
- Intel® CPU Gadget a ses échelles en Y mieux définies
- le CPU est plus agressif pour redescendre en dessous de 1 GHz

En fait... IORegistryExplorer a pas mal de nouvelles infos pour le CPU : c'est bon
Par contre, je n'ai pas activé quoique ce soit dans Clover (même pas HWPValue) : et vous ?


----------



## Barijaona (9 Décembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Par contre, je n'ai pas activé quoique ce soit dans Clover (même pas HWPValue) : et vous ?



C’est deux approches différentes et il vaut mieux ne pas se risquer à les mélanger. 

Je n’ai pas encore retesté, mais les toutes dernières versions de Clover ont semble-t-il été améliorées en matière de gestion d’énergie.

Mais les développeurs de Clover disent clairement qu’il ne faut pas combiner ces options avec les SSDT  générés par ssdtPrGen


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> C’est deux approches différentes et il vaut mieux ne pas se risquer à les mélanger.
> 
> Je n’ai pas encore retesté, mais les toutes dernières versions de Clover ont semble-t-il été améliorées en matière de gestion d’énergie.
> 
> Mais les développeurs de Clover disent clairement qu’il ne faut pas combiner ces options avec les SSDT  générés par ssdtPrGen



Bon, je n'ai que le SSDT (un fichier) et ça roule.

Autre question : j'ai mis a jour Lilu (1.2.1) et maintenant j'ai ça dans mon log :


> 09/12/17 19:14:54,000 kernel[0]: kext submap [0x<ptr> - 0x<ptr>], kernel text [0x<ptr> - 0x<ptr>]
> 09/12/17 19:14:54,000 kernel[0]: "name" not a kext
> 09/12/17 19:14:54,000 kernel[0]: "FailedCLUT" not a kext
> 09/12/17 19:14:54,000 kernel[0]: "FailedImage" not a kext



Je ne pense pas que ce soit cause par AppleALC ou Shiki, puisque même enlevés, ça n'apparait.
Chez vous aussi ?


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2017)

J'ai changé trois trucs ce soir :
- MAJ de Lilu (1.0.0 > 1.2.1) et MAJ de AppleALC (pour aller avec la nouvelle version de Lilu)
- ajout d'un SSDT général (généré automatiquement par SSDTPRGen.sh)
- ajout d'un SSDT pour le GPU Intel + activation du GPU intégré

L'un de ces trois trucs m'empêchent de booster correctement à chaque coup : signe interdit

Vous avez une piste ?


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2017)

Bon, c'est un problème d'allocation mémoire au démarrage.
Le soucis, c'est que ce n'est pas vraiment résolu, car il faut une version modifiée de _osxaptiofixdrv.efi _ou _osxaptiofix*2*drv.efi_

Même la version -free2000 ne fonctionne pas 
https://sourceforge.net/p/cloverefiboot/tickets/125/#c28a/ae73

Vous avez déjà rencontré ça ?

J'ai :
Une carte FW400/800
Une GTX 980
Deux SDD, un HDD
Ainsi que le chipset audio et la carte ethernet
... tout ça passe...
Mais quand j'active le GPU intégré, s'en est trop et j'ai l'erreur 

@bajiraona : t'as pas eu ça toi ?


----------



## Barijaona (13 Décembre 2017)

flotow a dit:


> Bon, c'est un problème d'allocation mémoire au démarrage.
> 
> (…)
> 
> ...



Non. La principale différence que je vois avec ma config, c’est le Firewire. Je n’en ai pas.


----------



## iprotorwalds (13 Décembre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Non. La principale différence que je vois avec ma config, c’est le Firewire. Je n’en ai pas.



je pense pas, en faite je crois qu'il y a un soucis avec la gestion video intégré.
si tu met AUTO, le démarrage est bien plus rapide, mais pas d'accélération hardware,.....


----------



## Barijaona (13 Décembre 2017)

iprotorwalds a dit:


> je pense pas, en faite je crois qu'il y a un soucis avec la gestion video intégré.



Mets 64 Mo pour la mémoire de la carte intégrée Intel (DVMT Pre-allocated), avec un maximum de 256 (DVMT Total Gfx Mem)


----------



## iprotorwalds (13 Décembre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Mets 64 Mo pour la mémoire de la carte intégrée Intel (DVMT Pre-allocated), avec un maximum de 256 (DVMT Total Gfx Mem)



j ajoute que j ai reudit à 64 pre-allocated et 128 Tota gfx mem pour test, je démarre rapidement.
je  vais réssayé. il est possible que ce clover doit évoluer (j attend par exemple une gestion de plusieurs cartes vidéo notamment.)


----------



## flotow (14 Décembre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Mets 64 Mo pour la mémoire de la carte intégrée Intel (DVMT Pre-allocated), avec un maximum de 256 (DVMT Total Gfx Mem)


De mémoire, je peux définir le _pre-allocated _a 32, et avoir le décodage matériel. 
Le maximum, c'est pour réserver de la mémoire après le boot d'après ce que j'ai lu, donc ça n'a pas d'influence sur la limite de mémoire au moment du boot.


----------



## flotow (14 Décembre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Non. La principale différence que je vois avec ma config, c’est le Firewire. Je n’en ai pas.


Ça fait un driver de plus à charger. Je ne sais pas combien il fait... mais maintenant  sais que tu n'as pas beaucoup de marge (même pas 32 MB)



> Other PCI Device ROM Priority
> Allows you to select whether to enable the UEFI or Legacy option ROM for the PCI device controller other than the LAN, storage device, and graphics controllers.
> Disabled   Disables option ROM.
> Legacy Only  Enables legacy option ROM only.
> ...



Vous avez quoi comme réglage ? Si je ne l'ai pas activé, c'est le truc à faire, puisque le FW ne sera pas chargé... même si je ne suis pas sur que la carte FW est une ROM EFI. Il faut que je regarde sa doc. 

Il y a aussi _LAN PXE Boot Option ROM_ à désactiver (déjà off par défaut) pour réduire la consommation de ROM.


----------



## Barijaona (14 Décembre 2017)

Mes réglages actuels de Bios : https://flickr.com/photos/70972076@N00/sets/72157683707850861

A relever que j’ai mode Windows8/10, CSM disabled et tout en UEFI.


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2017)

Barijaona a dit:


> Mes réglages actuels de Bios : https://flickr.com/photos/70972076@N00/sets/72157683707850861
> 
> A relever que j’ai mode Windows8/10, CSM disabled et tout en UEFI.



J'ai la version F5
J'ai vu qu'il y avait 4 MAJ depuis. Il faut que je capture mes réglages BIOS et je ferai la MAJ vers la F22d


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2018)

J'ai un problème intéressant a vous exposer...

Quand je branche mon iPod 3G en USB, alors j'ai pleins d'erreurs, le disque n'est pas lisible et iTunes le voit comme corrompu...
Cette erreur est aléatoire, mais une fois qu'elle est apparue, elle ne disparait pas.
Vous avez deja eu ca ?

Voici l'erreur :

```
08/01/18 21:39:29,473 Console[531]:  Marker - 08 Jan 2018 21:39:29
08/01/18 21:39:34,000 kernel[0]: 000120.379057 HS01@14100000: AppleUSB20XHCIPort::resetAndCreateDevice: failed to create device, disabling port
08/01/18 21:39:36,427 cfprefsd[135]: BUG in libdispatch: 15G18013 - 1718 - 0x0
08/01/18 21:39:36,000 kernel[0]: 000122.440714 AppleUSBHostResources@: AppleUSBHostResources::allocateDownstreamBusCurrentGated: assuming successful wakeUnits 100 sleepUnits 0
08/01/18 21:39:36,000 kernel[0]: USBMSC Identifier (non-unique): 0000005B1F48 0x5ac 0x1201 0x0, 2
08/01/18 21:39:38,803 mds[65]: (Volume.Normal:2464) volume:0x7fd13e02e000 ********** Bootstrapped Creating a default store:0 SpotLoc:(null) SpotVerLoc:(null) occlude:0 /Volumes/THE ONE
08/01/18 21:39:38,851 fseventsd[48]: could not open <</Volumes/THE ONE/.fseventsd/fseventsd-uuid>> (No such file or directory)
08/01/18 21:39:38,851 fseventsd[48]: Failed to load UUID.  Removing all old log files in /Volumes/THE ONE/.fseventsd
08/01/18 21:39:38,851 fseventsd[48]: log dir: /Volumes/THE ONE/.fseventsd getting new uuid: 4EDFF51B-27FD-4A3D-8D48-30315CBE50FF
08/01/18 21:39:38,000 kernel[0]: disk3s2: I/O error.
```

La meme chose lorsque le disque fonctionne correctement :

```
08/01/18 21:49:23,000 kernel[0]: 000709.991057 AppleUSBHostResources@: AppleUSBHostResources::allocateDownstreamBusCurrentGated: assuming successful wakeUnits 100 sleepUnits 0
08/01/18 21:49:31,000 kernel[0]: 000717.617824 HS13@14800000: AppleUSB20XHCIPort::resetAndCreateDevice: failed to create device, disabling port
08/01/18 21:49:33,000 kernel[0]: 000719.681122 AppleUSBHostResources@: AppleUSBHostResources::allocateDownstreamBusCurrentGated: assuming successful wakeUnits 100 sleepUnits 0
08/01/18 21:49:33,000 kernel[0]: USBMSC Identifier (non-unique): 0000005B1F48 0x5ac 0x1201 0x0, 2
08/01/18 21:49:35,000 kernel[0]: considerRebuildOfPrelinkedKernel prebuild rebuild has expired
08/01/18 21:49:36,384 mds[65]: (Volume.Normal:2464) volume:0x7fd13d877800 ********** Bootstrapped Creating a default store:0 SpotLoc:(null) SpotVerLoc:(null) occlude:0 /Volumes/THE ONE
08/01/18 21:49:36,431 fseventsd[48]: could not open <</Volumes/THE ONE/.fseventsd/fseventsd-uuid>> (No such file or directory)
08/01/18 21:49:36,431 fseventsd[48]: Failed to load UUID.  Removing all old log files in /Volumes/THE ONE/.fseventsd
08/01/18 21:49:36,431 fseventsd[48]: log dir: /Volumes/THE ONE/.fseventsd getting new uuid: 42F1AD46-E44F-4AD2-B7E2-8D874E5BDF46
```

J'ai regarde mon mapping. Je pensais que c'était parce que j'étais sur un port USB2/USB3, mais ca me fait pareil sur un port USB2.

Sur mon Mac, je peux faire n'importe quoi (y compris des débranchements a chaud) et pas de soucis...
Sous Windows (meme machine que le hackintosh), pas de soucis non plus !!

Vous avez une idée ?
Je branche rarement un périphérique de stockage en USB (j'ai une carte FW).
Par contre, l'iPod et le FW avec le Mac, ca ne roule pas super non plus...
Le disque est neuf (carte SD) et Windows ne trouve rien a redire.

En mode 'USB disk', l'iPod ne cause aucun soucis non plus.


----------



## jean512 (27 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je m'y connais en ordinateur pc mac, hardware etc mais pas en mackintosh.

1/ Est-ce que si je prends cette config je pourrais installer macOS 10.13.3 :
- i7 8700K (avec overclock)
- CM ASRock Z370M PRO4 (ou autre Z370M)
- SSD Samsung 960 evo
- GTX 1070 Ti
- petit adaptateur bluetooth 4.0 en usb (chipset Broadcom)

2/ ça fonctionne vraiment comme si j'était sur un vrai mac ?
c'est à dire que j'ai les fonctions de *Continuité*, le *mac app store* etc ... ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## mofarn (7 Juillet 2018)

Un petit message pour la communauté des propriétaires de carte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5-EU rev 1.0, est-ce vous avez fait la mise à jour du BIOS en F22f ?


----------



## nicolasf (7 Juillet 2018)

mofarn a dit:


> Un petit message pour la communauté des propriétaires de carte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5-EU rev 1.0, est-ce vous avez fait la mise à jour du BIOS en F22f ?



Je crois que je n'ai jamais mis à jour une seule fois le BIOS. J'ai raté quelque chose ?


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2018)

mofarn a dit:


> Un petit message pour la communauté des propriétaires de carte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5-EU rev 1.0, est-ce vous avez fait la mise à jour du BIOS en F22f ?


il y a un patch pour spectre/meltdown je crois


----------



## mofarn (7 Juillet 2018)

Il me semble :

​


----------



## Hinamori (7 Juillet 2018)

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je m'y connais en ordinateur pc mac, hardware etc mais pas en mackintosh.
> 
> ...



Désolé pour le délai de réponse mais je n'avais pas vu ton message !

La carte mère n'est pas la meilleure mais le reste me parait OK. En tout cas tu devrais y arriver ! ;-)


----------



## johnios (8 Juillet 2018)

jean512 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je m'y connais en ordinateur pc mac, hardware etc mais pas en mackintosh.
> 
> ...



Pour continuité et imessage (et tous les trucs qui incombent au wifi) il va te falloir une vraie carte wifi compatible pour te faciliter la tâche et surtout pas un adapteur usb


----------



## Hinamori (8 Juillet 2018)

Pour iMessage, pas besoin du wifi ou BT tu n'a qu'a suivre le tutoriel suivant:

https://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/302347-clover-imessagefacetime-fix-for-yosemite/


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juillet 2018)

mofarn a dit:


> Il me semble :
> Voir la pièce jointe 123916​




Intéressant, mais je vois la restriction sur les processeurs de septième génération avant. Utilisant un processeur Skylake, je ne peux pas en bénéficier, correct ?


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2018)

nicolasf a dit:


> Intéressant, mais je vois la restriction sur les processeurs de septième génération avant. Utilisant un processeur Skylake, je ne peux pas en bénéficier, correct ?


C'est pas une restriction, c'est une addition. 
La restriction, c'est qu'il n'est pas possible de changer l'EFI par une version plus ancienne que la F20


----------



## nicolasf (8 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est pas une restriction, c'est une addition.
> La restriction, c'est qu'il n'est pas possible de changer l'EFI par une version plus ancienne que la F20



Ah mais… 

Ça m’apprendra à regarder ça un dimanche au lieu de faire la sieste. 

Du coup, c’est intéressant, je pourrais passer à Kaby Lake si je le voulais. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais c’est intéressant.


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2018)

Vous avez quoi comme version de Clover ? Pour le moment, j'ai la r4334. 
Vu que je suis encore sur 10.11, je vais peut être attendre 10.14.2 et bouger dessus en fonction des retours !
À moins qu'il n'y ai des avantages à être sur la dernière version...? J'ai vu qu'il, y avait une nouvelle version de AptioFix, peut-être que ça résoudrait l'impossibilité d'avoir le GPU intégré en même temps que le reste (pas assez d'espace mémoire).

Sinon, j'ai fait un clone de mon disque de démarrage vers un volume plus large avec CCC. 
La partition EFI n'est pas mise à jour. J'ai copié la version du disque précédent et ça n'a pas voulu démarrer. J'ai réinstallé la même version de Clover et c'est passé. Il dixit y avoir un bless ou un truc du genre pour que ca puisse démarrer. 
Et comme ça ne suffit pas, mon EFI a recommencé à générer des entrées pour rien > EasyUEFI depuis Windows pour corriger tout ça !


----------



## mofarn (25 Juillet 2018)

Pour Clover : 4617, tous les kexts sont à jour, en ce moment je teste WhateverGreen.kext à la place de NividiaGraphicsFixup, IntelGraphicsFixup, Shiki, pas vu de différence.
Impossible pour moi d'activer l'intel HD530, je me demande même si je ne vais pas investir dans une AMD Radeon RX Pulse pour remplacer ma carte Nvidia et espérer obtenir une accélération matérielle convenable.


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2018)

mofarn a dit:


> Impossible pour moi d'activer l'intel HD530, je me demande même si je ne vais pas investir dans une AMD Radeon RX Pulse pour remplacer ma carte Nvidia et espérer obtenir une accélération matérielle convenable.


Je joue aussi sur Windows, donc je suis plutôt bien avec la nvidia 
Ne faisant pas de videos sur FCPX, ca me va pour le moment !

L'histoire de la puce Intel, c'était pour avoir un certain type d'acceleration graphique (il y a un autre fil la dessus)

Le seul truc graphique étrange que j'ai, c'est que dans le Finder, certains elements sont affiché avec un peu de rose ou de vert dans les aperçus. Mais vu que ça ne touche aucune autre application, je laisse courir.


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2018)

Alors, c'est marrant qu'on parle de mises à jour de Clover, parce que… https://www.macg.co/os-x/2018/07/hackintosh-attention-aux-dernieres-versions-de-clover-103134


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2018)

nicolasf a dit:


> Alors, c'est marrant qu'on parle de mises à jour de Clover, parce que… https://www.macg.co/os-x/2018/07/hackintosh-attention-aux-dernieres-versions-de-clover-103134


héhé... qu'es-ce que je suis bien sur la 4334 
cela dit, j'avais lu pour le AptioFix, mais pour une autre raison.
j'avais hésité à y passer... et puis finalement


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> héhé... qu'es-ce que je suis bien sur la 4334
> cela dit, j'avais lu pour le AptioFix, mais pour une autre raison.
> j'avais hésité à y passer... et puis finalement



Cela dit, la solution est simple à mettre en place.


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2018)

nicolasf a dit:


> Cela dit, la solution est simple à mettre en place.


sauf quand tu le fais pour le première fois a 23h !

j'ai toujours la clé qui m'a permis d'installer le système, et quand j'ai un soucis Clover, je boot avec.
par contre, en permutant mes disques ce week-end, j'ai démarré avec sur un système qui avait iMessage d'activé, et la, ça a été la catastrophe car je n'ai pas la même identifiant matériel.
il faut que je mettre a jour ma config pour éviter ça la prochaine fois !

mais étant occupé avec mon NAS pour le moment, ça sera pour plus tard.


----------



## nicolasf (27 Juillet 2018)

Oui, c'est clairement une bonne idée de garder la clé USB sous la main. Je ne l'avais pas fait, et ça m'a pas mal retardé ce matin. Maintenant c'est bon !


----------



## Jinkgo (11 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à Toutes & Tous,

Je suis un p'tit et j'aurais bien besoin d'une aide pour faire un Hackintosh.

La configuration en question:

*- Carte mère Asus ROG Maximus XI Code
- Processeur Intel Core i7-9700K LGA 1151 de 9eme génération sur chipset Intel Z390
- RAM 32Go G.Skill TridentZ RGB en DDR4 F4-4266C17Q
- SSD Crucial P1 NVMe M.2 de 1To
- Carte Graphique Saphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 590 de 8Go
- Bios 1105 Màj en date du 25/06/2019*

J'ai utiliser les différents Tuto sur Tonyx86 mais j'ai l'impression a chaque fois que le processeur ou la carte mère ne sont pas garer correctement et du coup a chaque fois que je boot sur la clé USB d'installation de Mac OSX Mojave avec la dernière mise à jour, j'obtient a chaque fois un rond blanc barré. Et je ne peut aller plus loin.
Quelqu'un parmi vous a-t-il réussi a faire un Mac Pro sur ce genre de configuration ? J'aimerais une aide pour éventuellement faire une USB de boot avec Mojave.

Je vous remercie de votre temps et éventuellement de votre aide
@+


----------



## dalek (13 Juillet 2019)

Pour moi avec ma petite expérience de 2 Hackintosh , je dirais que c’est plus tôt ta clé ou ton BIOS mal configuré. Mais je ne connais pas le 9 génération de Intel et ta carte mère en Hackintosh mais dès lors que je vois des Builds rog maximus code avec du 9th gen tu devrait y arriver. Essaye de rajouter le mode verbose à clover avant de lancer ta clée.


----------



## Jinkgo (14 Juillet 2019)

dalek a dit:


> Pour moi avec ma petite expérience de 2 Hackintosh , je dirais que c’est plus tôt ta clé ou ton BIOS mal configuré. Mais je ne connais pas le 9 génération de Intel et ta carte mère en Hackintosh mais dès lors que je vois des Builds rog maximus code avec du 9th gen tu devrait y arriver. Essaye de rajouter le mode verbose à clover avant de lancer ta clée.



Merci pour le conseil, je vais voir ça


----------



## iprotorwalds (2 Août 2019)

1-rechercher des guide avec SUCCES pour avoir un dossier EFI
2-sur la clé, faire le plus simple. faire attention à partir de HS et mojave, il faut faire une commande qui crée la clé sur USB à partir d'un mac OS X, CLOVER est direct avec EFI. (l'installation incomplète sinon)
3-kexts classique what +lilu+aplc +FMSC c'est la base, et après un fichier config.plist simple mais qui permettent l'installation


----------



## Jinkgo (3 Août 2019)

iprotorwalds a dit:


> 1-rechercher des guide avec SUCCES pour avoir un dossier EFI
> 2-sur la clé, faire le plus simple. faire attention à partir de HS et mojave, il faut faire une commande qui crée la clé sur USB à partir d'un mac OS X, CLOVER est direct avec EFI. (l'installation incomplète sinon)
> 3-kexts classique what +lilu+aplc +FMSC c'est la base, et après un fichier config.plist simple mais qui permettent l'installation



Je vous remercie, je cherche encore des solutions . Effectivement, je n’ai toujours rien trouver sur le net la manière de configurer le bios de la Maximus XI Code. Je suis dans le brouillard, certains sites disent que la carte mère et le processeur peuvent être mis pour un Hackintosh notamment sur TonyX86.

Donc, je continue de chercher et merci de votre aide


----------



## DIAWARRA (8 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens à vous car je suis novice en Hackintosh et j'ai un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre seul pour le moment.

J'ai voulu installer OSX Mojave 10.15.6 sur cette configuration matérielle (que je viens de monter, donc pas d'OS installé d'origine) :
- Intel i7 9700k
- Gigabyte z390 Designare
- Corsair LPX Vengeance 2x16 go / 3000
- SSD NVMe 500 go WD Black
- Boitier + Alimentation + Ventira de de marque Be Quiet

J'ai suivi le tuto de Tonymacx86 avec cette méthode : https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...390-thunderbolt-3-i7-9700k-amd-rx-580.267551/

Bref tout se passait bien jusqu'à la post installation finale et le redémarrage.
Je n'ai plus réussi à accéder normalement à l'OS, il y a l’écran noir après le lancement et c'est comme si l'ecran se mettait en veille.
J'ai l'impression (enfin j'en suis presque sur) que cela vient de mon port HDMI qui n'est plus reconnu.

J'ai effectivement zappé un détail sur la méthode d'installation que j'ai suivi c'est qu'il fallait changé quelque chose concernant l'usage du port HDMI de la carte mère avec le chipset graphique du CPU.
Voici ce que je n'ai pas fait : 
"*WARNING:* If you're not using an external PCIe graphics card, but are relying entirely on the onboard Intel iGPU with an HDMI connection, then you *must* apply the framebuffer patch described in the section _Using the UHD 630 to Drive HDMI and DP Monitors_. Failure to do so will result in a blank screen when you reboot."

Maintenant je me retrouve completement bloqué car je ne sais pas quoi faire pour contourner cette erreur et accéder à l'OS pour pouvoir appliquer le fameux framebuffer patch.
Des idées ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse


----------



## gradou (8 Décembre 2019)

DIAWARRA a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens à vous car je suis novice en Hackintosh et j'ai un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre seul pour le moment.
> 
> ...



Cette situation se produit alors que tu es toujours avec ta clé usb désignée dans le bios pour le démarrage ou bien, l'installation ayant été faite, lorsque tu démarres à partir du disque contenant le système installé ?


----------



## iprotorwalds (8 Décembre 2019)

pourrais tu indiquer quel carte vidéo tu as ? Merci


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2019)

iprotorwalds a dit:


> pourrais tu indiquer quel carte vidéo tu as ? Merci


Tu as lu sa signature ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as lu sa signature ?


Tu sais qu'on peut choisir de ne pas voir les signatures des membres…


----------



## iprotorwalds (8 Décembre 2019)

je ne vois que cela, (pas d'indication de sa CG)

- Intel i7 9700k
- Gigabyte z390 Designare
- Corsair LPX Vengeance 2x16 go / 3000
- SSD NVMe 500 go WD Black
- Boitier + Alimentation + Ventira de de marque Be Quiet


----------



## DIAWARRA (8 Décembre 2019)

iprotorwalds a dit:


> je ne vois que cela, (pas d'indication de sa CG)
> 
> - Intel i7 9700k
> - Gigabyte z390 Designare
> ...



Pas de carte graphique spécifique hormis celle intégré au CPU !

Merci pour vos réponses et solutions


----------



## DIAWARRA (8 Décembre 2019)

gradou a dit:


> Cette situation se produit alors que tu es toujours avec ta clé usb désignée dans le bios pour le démarrage ou bien, l'installation ayant été faite, lorsque tu démarres à partir du disque contenant le système installé ?


oui tout à fait !
Je l'avais retiré pour que le système se lance automatiquement depuis que l'installation était faite mais comme rien ne se passait je l'ai remise et j'arrive finalement à revenir à ce stade là (voir en PJ) mais lorsque je Boot Mojave depuis mon disque il y a les lignes qui se lancent et après l'"cran se met en vieille et rien à faire !

Des idées ?

Merci encore


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu sais qu'on peut choisir de ne pas voir les signatures des membres…


Ah bon, certains ont des choses à cacher ? 


iprotorwalds a dit:


> je ne vois que cela, (pas d'indication de sa CG)


Ben...


----------



## gradou (8 Décembre 2019)

As tu essayé de désigner ton disque interne dans le bios comme disque de démarrage en ayant enlevé la clé USB ? Dans le bios toujours as tu priorisé l'igpu ?

La procédure "framebuffer" peut elle être réalisée sur la clé ?


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2019)

DIAWARRA a dit:


> Pas de carte graphique spécifique hormis celle intégré au CPU !


Si tu parles de ce membre...


----------



## gradou (8 Décembre 2019)

As tu essayé de désigner ton disque interne dans le bios comme disque de démarrage en ayant enlevé la clé USB ? Dans le bios toujours as tu priorisé l'igpu ?


----------



## gradou (8 Décembre 2019)

Est ce que le framebuffer patch en question peut être inséré dans le config.plist de ta clé ?


----------



## DIAWARRA (8 Décembre 2019)

gradou a dit:


> Est ce que le framebuffer patch en question peut être inséré dans le config.plist de ta clé ?


Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas essayé ces solutions, je vais le faire vite et je vous tiens au courant mais j'ai du mal à accéder à mon BIOS. 
Le framebuffer patch doit pouvoir être placé dans le config.plist mais je crois cela doit se faire directement sur le disque de l'instal me semble t il 

Merci encore


----------



## DIAWARRA (8 Décembre 2019)

gradou a dit:


> As tu essayé de désigner ton disque interne dans le bios comme disque de démarrage en ayant enlevé la clé USB ? Dans le bios toujours as tu priorisé l'igpu ?


Je viens de tester à l'instant et cela ne change rien, j'ai bien mis mon disque SSD en boot et l'igpu est bien priorisé.


----------



## polyzargone (8 Décembre 2019)

Tu peux modifier le config.plist de ta clé après coup :









						[SUCCESS] Gigabyte Designare Z390 (Thunderbolt 3) + i7-9700K  + AMD RX 580
					

After hiding under a rock for quite a while now I've come up with another new (old) Problem; my Wi-Fi Card! I already had the Problem to just be able to run my 4331cd Card (4360cd wouldn't boot up at all, at least not in a PCI x1 Slot, Bluetooth, however, always works, as long as the USBB header...




					www.tonymacx86.com


----------



## DIAWARRA (9 Décembre 2019)

Hello,

Merci à tous, j'ai finalement réussi à rebooter sur la clé et j'ai utilisé le recovery, je vais me refaire l'isntall tranquiellement depuis le début et je viens tiens au jus.


----------



## desnuages34 (9 Juin 2020)

Bonjour
je voudrais me lancer dans l'aventure du Hackintosh avec l'aide de mon fils (moi je suis nul en informatique).
Quelle est la configuration actuelle que vous conseillez pour avoir le top pour environ 1000 euros si possible - avec ou sans écran - enfin, le prix qu'il faut pour être tranquille un moment en montage de films.

Avez-vous le lien ou les liens actuels sur la question svp?
Et une liste des composants actuels comme celle qui est sur le post du début en 2016 - ça fait un bail ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

desnuages34 a dit:


> Avez-vous le lien ou les liens actuels sur la question svp?
> Et une liste des composants actuels comme celle qui est sur le post du début en 2016 - ça fait un bail ?


Il n'y a pas a proprement parlé de sites français dans ce domaine, sinon les 2 les plus connus sont...
- https://www.tonymacx86.com
-https://www.insanelymac.com/forum/
...c'est malheureusement pour beaucoup en English.


----------



## desnuages34 (9 Juin 2020)

cool, je regarde ces liens et j'ai trouvé celui ci https://lcdgg.thomascyrix.com/2020/01/30/le-hackintosh-ou-le-hack-dun-macintosh/


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

desnuages34 a dit:


> cool, je regarde ces liens et j'ai trouvé celui ci https://lcdgg.thomascyrix.com/2020/01/30/le-hackintosh-ou-le-hack-dun-macintosh/


Il faut que tu relativises, ce n'est qu'un tutoriel et en fonction des matériels utilisés, certains problèmes vont surgir et ce tutoriel ne t'aidera pas. Donc, mets de côté les 2 liens que je t'ai mentionnés.


----------



## desnuages34 (9 Juin 2020)

excuses moi je ne comprends pas ta réponse : mettre de côté c'est les garder précieusement? ou les laisser tomber?
car cette page https://lcdgg.thomascyrix.com/2020/01/30/le-hackintosh-ou-le-hack-dun-macintosh/ qui on dirait vu de loin reprend en français les éléments excellents de https://www.tonymacx86.com/resources/categories/tonymacx86-downloads.3/

Et passtech (oups désolé je n'avais pas vu peut-être est-ce concurrent) donnent un LIEN qui me semble PRECIEUX la liste des composants https://www.passtech.fr/hackintosh/config/1700-euros/

en fait c'est vrai que je vais regarder les pages en anglais, mais bon je suis pas chaud... evidemment comme novice ce que je cherche c'est un tuto 2020 (car le matos ça évolue chaque année) le plus clair et simple possible AVEC sa liste des composants qui va avec...
ce même site donne les deux puisque le TUTO qui va avec cette liste du matos (hélas sur Amazon mais on doit trouver ailleurs si possible sur un site qui paie ses impôts en France hum hum)








						Hackintosh : Gigabyte Z390 M Gaming – PassTech.fr
					

Retrouvez le tutoriel Hackintosh complet pour les cartes mères Gigabyte Z390 M Gaming et ses équivalents. Installez macOS sans problème sur votre PC !




					www.passtech.fr
				





qu'en penses-tu stp?


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

desnuages34 a dit:


> excuses moi je ne comprends pas ta réponse : mettre de côté c'est les garder précieusement? ou les laisser tomber?


Tu les mets dans TES favoris. 


desnuages34 a dit:


> qu'en penses-tu stp?


J'en pense que depuis des années, que ce sont les 2 liens cités qu'il faut utiliser comme références.


----------



## edenpulse (9 Juin 2020)

Et ne pas oublier LE guide ultime surtout. 





						OpenCore Desktop Guide · GitBook
					






					dortania.github.io
				




J'ai également écris quelques articles sur le sujet ici : https://dbunk.fr/category/hackintosh/


----------



## foflarage (22 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous

En attendant les éventuels annonces ce soir d'un nouvel iMac (qui pourraient satisfaire mes besoins), je songe sérieusement à me monter un hackintosh.

Du coup j'ai commencé à naviguer sur les différents sites et forums, et du coup j'aurais besoin d'aide please parce que j'ai une tonne de questions malgré tout 

J'ai déjà commencé à établir une config de base avec les composants ci-dessous :

*Carte mère : *Gigabyte Z390 DESIGNARE

*Proc :* Intel Core i7 9700K (Un i9 est très cher)

*Carte Graphique : *Sapphire AMD RX 5700 (Carte AMD pour me simplifier la vie en termes de pilotes)

*SSD : *Samsung EVO Plus 970 M2 NVMe 1To + un éventuel 2eme pour un dual boot Win10

*Refroidissement Proc :* NZXT Kraken X72 ou Corsair Hydro Series H100i PRO RGB AIO  (Plutôt WC ou Ventirad?)

*RAM :* Crucial Ballistix Sport LT (32GB)

*Carte Wifi / BT :* Fenvi T919 (A priori reconnue nativement dans macOs)

*Boitier : *Fractal Meshify S2

*Alim : *be Quiet! Pure Power 11

=> Config @ 1900€ sans écran ouch 

Normalement tous ces composants sont compatibles hackintosh.

Du coup je voulais savoir si cette config était une bonne base pour un hack? J'imagine que j'aurai surement quelques éléments à changer...

La 2eme question : A priori cette config devrait très bien faire tourner macOs, mais est-ce que celle-ci ferait bien tourner voir très bien un Win10 dans une optique gaming?

3eme question : Quel moniteur utilisez-vous / recommanderiez-vous? Un 4K? Si oui question bête mais quelle connectique faut-il entre l'UC et l'écran pour transmettre du 4K?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous voudriez bien m'accorder.


----------



## edenpulse (22 Juin 2020)

La carte mère est très chère, à part si tu as besoin du thunderbolt, tu peux trouver bien moins cher et compatible.
Pas tellement le choix pour une carte AMD, Nvidia c'est simplement pas supporté.
Sinon tout le reste est très bien. C'est plus qu'une bonne base, et oui, ça fera tourner très bien tout les jeux récents au max sans soucis.

Question connectique écran 4K, perso displayport. l'HDMI fonctionne aussi hein.
Perso j'ai un 32" de chez LG en 4K.


----------



## foflarage (22 Juin 2020)

Hello ok merci
Pour la carte mère oui j'ai pris pour le Thunderbolt mais à voir si ça vaut le coup.
Concernant la carte graphique, il y a des alternatives moins onéreuses?
ok noté pour l'écran je vais checker ça 
Merci


----------



## ericse (22 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Oui, belle config, mais je pense qu'il y a moyen de réduire le cout, là c'est plus une config d'overclocker Windows   
Et il ne te reste plus que le choix du bootloader de ton Hack...


----------



## foflarage (22 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui, belle config, mais je pense qu'il y a moyen de réduire le cout, là c'est plus une config d'overclocker Windows
> Et il ne te reste plus que le choix du bootloader de ton Hack...



Oui il faudrait que je réduise le prix de la config ...
Pour le bootloader, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup recommandent Clover, tu confirmes?
Merci pour ton retour


----------



## edenpulse (22 Juin 2020)

Recommandation bootloader : OpenCore, définitivement. Surtout si c'est ton 1er hack.
Carte graphiques : tout ce qui est RX580 est pas très cher. Mais les perfs sont évidemment moins bonnes.


----------



## ericse (22 Juin 2020)

foflarage a dit:


> Oui il faudrait que je réduise le prix de la config ...
> Pour le bootloader, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup recommandent Clover, tu confirmes?
> Merci pour ton retour


Perso j'ai quitté Clover pour OpenCore, mais il vaut mieux que tu te fasse ton idée, en fonction de ce que tu attends de ton Hack.
Moi je veux surtout comprendre comment ça marche, donc faire un Hackintosh Vanilla et sans assistants, mais je comprends que tout le monde n'ai pas les même attentes.


----------



## foflarage (22 Juin 2020)

ok merci beaucoup
Je continue mes recherches
Sinon vous savez ce qui explique les différences de prix sur les boitiers (entre marques et dans la même marque) la qualité du refroidissement? La capacité à être silencieux?
Sinon pour le refroidissement du Proc vous êtes plutôt Watercooling ou Ventirad? Je pose la question car le ventirad peut parfois bloquer un slot de RAM...


----------



## ericse (22 Juin 2020)

J'aime la simplicité : ventirad


----------



## foflarage (22 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> J'aime la simplicité : ventirad


ok noté


----------



## edenpulse (22 Juin 2020)

foflarage a dit:


> Sinon vous savez ce qui explique les différences de prix sur les boitiers (entre marques et dans la même marque) la qualité du refroidissement? La capacité à être silencieux?


La qualité de fabrication, la facilité de construire à l'intérieur, la qualité des matériaux utilisés, les accessoires fournis. Si il y a une vitre ou non, les ports en façade, si y'a un controleur de ventilateurs, RGB etc...


----------



## foflarage (22 Juin 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> La qualité de fabrication, la facilité de construire à l'intérieur, la qualité des matériaux utilisés, les accessoires fournis. Si il y a une vitre ou non, les ports en façade, si y'a un controleur de ventilateurs, RGB etc...


ok merci
Il y a des marques que tu recommanderais? Be Quiet, Fractal,...?


----------



## CM17 (23 Juin 2020)

La communauté n'est pas en PLS depuis hier soir ?


----------



## foflarage (23 Juin 2020)

CM17 a dit:


> La communauté n'est pas en PLS depuis hier soir ?


Lol je me posais la question...
Là c'est le gros flou pour le hackintosh...


----------



## CM17 (23 Juin 2020)

Bientôt un hackintosh sur raspberry (bon c'est de l'ARM mais pas compatible je pense  )


----------



## foflarage (23 Juin 2020)

lol
La grosse question c'est : est-ce que Apple va continuer à avoir une gamme utilisant du Intel à savoir la gamme MacPro ?

Là ils ont annoncé une transition de 2 ans mais une arrêt définitif certains mac Intel?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Juin 2020)

C'est vrai qu'avec les puces ARM, j'ai pensé aux hackintosh. Mais il faudra de toute façon supporter les anciens mac (donc avec puce intel) pendant un moment, donc je ne pense pas que cela gênera.


----------



## foflarage (23 Juin 2020)

Yes c'est sur mais pour combien de temps? 

Perso je penchais sérieusement sur le hackintosh étant donné le manque d'attrait des derniers iMac mais du coup je suis un peu le "cul entre deux chaises"...

Monter un hack avec une incertitude sur le long terme ou attendre les nouveaux iMac ARM (quand? comment?...) et potentiellement essuyer les plâtres...?


----------



## edenpulse (23 Juin 2020)

C'est plutôt simple. A voir la génération Intel la dernière qui sera vendue par Apple, et ça sera la dernière génération qui sera hackintoshable.
Donc déjà minimum 2 ans comme annoncé, et 5 ans après ils arrêteront le support complet d'Intel. On peut espérer un macOS 11.7 sur Hackintosh encore. ça laisse quelques années quand même.
Surtout qu'ils viennent de sortir un Mac Pro Intel, et vont sortir encore des machines Intel. 
Donc même si t'en construit un aujourd'hui, dans 7 ans, ta machine sera encore supportée.


----------



## foflarage (23 Juin 2020)

Vu sous cet angle effectivement ça laisse le temps


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Surtout qu'ils viennent de sortir un Mac Pro Intel, et vont sortir encore des machines Intel.
> Donc même si t'en construit un aujourd'hui, dans 7 ans, ta machine sera encore supportée.



Bof, de tous temps les utilisateurs des Mac Pro ont  été traité comme des vaches à lait chez Apple.
7 ans me paraissent vraiment très optimistes, perso je dirais 4 ans.


----------



## edenpulse (23 Juin 2020)

C'est ce qui a été annoncé. Y'a pas d'optimisme.


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2020)

Mais oui, ils ont surtout pensé aux actionnaires .... 
On annonce en douceur et on passe en force, comme d'habitude chez Apple.
Les utilisateurs c'est marche ou crève, ça ne sera pas la première fois.
Passer de la Start up qui a révolutionné la micro, à là plus grosse GAFA change la donne.


----------



## edenpulse (23 Juin 2020)

Toujours la même rengaine. "bouuuh ça change, j'aime pas" 

2 ans pour qu'ils changent leur gamme + 5 ans pour qu'ils arrêtent le support d'Intel franchement ça va largement. 
Tu voulais quoi ?  10 - 15 - 20 ans? 
A t'écouter faudrait qu'ils continuent à supporter l'architecture PowerPc aussi.

Faut arrêter au bout d'un moment. Si y'a pas au bout d'un moment une rupture claire de "on ne supporte plus cette techno" rien ne change jamais. Vu que les gens vont pas être "pressés" pour changer. 
Soyons sérieux 2 min, 5-7 ans de durée de vie d'une machine c'est très correct. La plupart changent avant. Sachant que tu peux toujours la conserver plus longtemps, t'aura juste plu les mises à jour.


----------



## subsole (23 Juin 2020)

Quelqu'un à dit ça ?  Non.
J'ai eu tous les mac avec les processeurs différant, alors la chanson je la connais bien.
Alors je te traduis en plus simple.
Je ne veux rien du tout, je suivrais le mouvement comme je l'ai déjà fait.
Je dis que 7 ans c'est pour la galerie, et  qu'il ne faut pas faire peur aux investisseurs,  c'est tout.


----------



## ericse (23 Juin 2020)

CM17 a dit:


> La communauté n'est pas en PLS depuis hier soir ?


Pour moi ça va lui faire du bien de se remettre en question  , je trouve qu'il y a un peu de sectarisme entre supporters de telle ou telle méthode et/ou bootloader. Si MS arrive à avoir de bonnes perf sur les nouveaux Mac, ils vont relancer Windows sur ARM, et il y aura des PC ARM. Bon, dans 5 ans peut-être...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Quelqu'un à dit ça ?  Non.
> J'ai eu tous les mac avec les processeurs différant, alors la chanson je la connais bien.
> Alors je te traduis en plus simple.
> Je ne veux rien du tout, je suivrais le mouvement comme je l'ai déjà fait.
> Je dis que 7 ans c'est pour la galerie, et  qu'il ne faut pas faire peur aux investisseurs,  c'est tout.


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi.

La transition PPC vers Intel ce fut deux Mac OS X compatibles sur les deux architectures, 10.4 Tiger et 10.5 Leopard, pas plus. Snow Leopard (août 2009) était déjà un système exclusif aux machines PPC. Dans les faits, Le PPC est mort le 10 janvier 2006, à la Keynote de Steve Jobs et la présentation du premier MacBook Pro. Les logiciels ont tenu un peu plus, jusqu'à la sortie de 10.7 Lion (juillet 2011) avec la disparition de Rosetta. Nous verrons si Rosetta 2 tient plus longtemps.

Alors oui, on peut garder sa vieille machine et son vieux système tant que cela fonctionne, mais l'informatique n'attend jamais.


----------



## foflarage (23 Juin 2020)

Dites moi question qui peut paraitre bête : à combien estimez-vous le prix d'un écran de la même qualité que le 5K fournis dans les iMac?
J'essaie de comparer ma potentielle config hack à une confi iMac "équivalente"

Par exemple cette config d'iMac :

*iMac 27 pouces avec écran Retina 5K => 3 724,00 €*

Processeur Intel Core i5 hexacœur de 9e génération à 3,7 GHz (Turbo Boost jusqu’à 4,6 GHz)
32 Go de mémoire DDR4 à 2 666 MHz
Radeon Pro 580X avec 8 Go de mémoire GDDR5
SSD de 1 To
Magic Mouse 2
Magic Keyboard - Français
Kit d’accessoires


----------



## ericse (23 Juin 2020)

foflarage a dit:


> Dites moi question qui peut paraitre bête : à combien estimez-vous le prix d'un écran de la même qualité que le 5K fournis dans les iMac?


L'avantage avec un Hackintosh c'est que tu peux choisir les composants qui te plaisent sans être enfermé par les choix du constructeur, alors sélectionné l'écran qui te fait envie et tu auras ton prix. Pour moi c'est 200€, le prix de mon 4K 27"


----------



## ericse (23 Juin 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La transition PPC vers Intel ce fut deux Mac OS X compatibles sur les deux architectures, 10.4 Tiger et 10.5 Leopard, pas plus. Snow Leopard (août 2009) était déjà un système exclusif aux machines PPC. Dans les faits, Le PPC est mort le 10 janvier 2006, à la Keynote de Steve Jobs et la présentation du premier MacBook Pro. Les logiciels ont tenu un peu plus longtemps, jusqu'à la sortie de 10.7 Lion (juillet 2011) avec la disparition de Rosetta. Nous verrons si Rosetta 2 tient plus longtemps.


En suivant le calendrier des PowerPC, le premier macOS non-Intel sortira en 2025 et donc il n'y aura plus de support des Macs Intel après 2027.

Je trouve que ça rend le Hackintosh encore plus pertinent pendant la période intermédiaire, j'hésitais à passer à un Mac Intel 10ème génération, mais finalement je vais patienter pour les ARM, avec un Hackintosh que je pourrais recycler en Windows plus tard.


----------



## foflarage (23 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> L'avantage avec un Hackintosh c'est que tu peux choisir les composants qui te plaisent sans être enfermé par les choix du constructeur, alors sélectionné l'écran qui te fait envie et tu auras ton prix. Pour moi c'est 200€, le prix de mon 4K 27"



Thanks mais comment faire un bon choix parmi tous les écrans 4K 27’? Tu aurais une liste à me conseiller?


----------



## ericse (23 Juin 2020)

foflarage a dit:


> Thanks mais comment faire un bon choix parmi tous les écrans 4K 27’? Tu aurais une liste à me conseiller?


J'aime bien les avis de https://www.lesnumeriques.com/monit...oniteurs-22-a-30-pouces-a240.html?available=1


----------



## foflarage (23 Juin 2020)

Ok merci


----------



## foflarage (29 Juin 2020)

Hello
En checkant sur Reddit, je vois que pas mal de personnes arrivent à faire tourner Big Sur sur leur hackintosh c’est plutôt rassurant...






__





						r/hackintosh - Z390 Designare Mac OS Big Sur Beta
					

21 votes and 3 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				




Perso je suis dans ma réflexion sur ma config


----------



## demolay (25 Décembre 2020)

Bigsur tourne sans problème sous Clover et sous openCore (sauf le DRM pour certain processeur)
pour la config il y en beaucoup, tout depend de ton utilisation (video/Musique/bureautique etc...)


----------



## rodrigue7973be (24 Janvier 2021)

bonsoir,
est ce que la comptatible de big sur au config ?

i5-9400F
16 GB (2x8@2400mhz) kingston
1Tb mx 500 crucial

je compliqué un tuto pour faire une opencore faire créer un boot du hackintosh ?
je cherche un gpu rx580 ou rx590 pour faire la passage un big sur 
dois je changé un cpu 9400F vers i7-9700k ?
merci
Rodrigue


----------



## ericse (24 Janvier 2021)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> bonsoir,
> est ce que la comptatible de big sur au config ?
> i5-9400F
> 16 GB (2x8@2400mhz) kingston
> 1Tb mx 500 crucial


Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas vu d'incompatibilité avec ces composants. Mais il serait plus important de vérifier pour la carte mère (et son chipset), la carte graphique, la carte réseau et/ou WiFi (et peut-être d'autres choses que j'oublie).


----------



## rodrigue7973be (25 Janvier 2021)




----------

